# Plus sized? anyone brave enough to post a photo??



## XxemmafuriaxX

hey i was wondering who would be brave enough to post a pic of them riding  when im on my own comp i will post one  
emma


----------



## Joe4d

ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Sure, when I get home on my own computer, I'll post a couple of pics of me on Chip.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

Bravery... well i dread people seeing photos of me riding because of my size but.....


----------



## Red Gate Farm

*Me and Chip*

Riding on our acreage.


----------



## ellygraceee

Not the best pic of us, but it's the best I could find at the moment


----------



## apachewhitesox

Joe4d said:


> ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


I just want to say I love your horse!!


----------



## Idlepastures

Not the best pic, was with my cell, husband trying to take it in the dark. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse

Not only am I brave, I'm a picture HO, so sit back and be amazed, horrified, at the incredible fat, thin, large smaller ever changing rider

Me at 316 pounds trying out Mr Gilmore










I bought him because he carried me so easily.

He was also my inspiration to start losing weight











and then some more











and then it all went pear shaped, well I did, and I managed to put it back on just about as quick as I lost it, so now I look like this

'


















But you know it doesn't change who I am, yes it affects my riding, I ride better lighter than I do bigger, and I'm working on it again, but I'm still riding:wink:


----------



## dee

OMG!!!! I just noticed this forum! I am so excited! Last I heard, admin had nixed the idea of having a forum for us plus sized riders.

A friend took this picture of me on my ill-fated trail ride. (How can one of the best days in my recent memory also be one of my worst?)

At any rate, this is Dancer and I on 06/25/11 riding the trails at Prague Lake:









Someone please tell me I'm not too big for her! My friends (and my daughter) tell me I'm not too big, but still...


----------



## Golden Horse

Dee it's really hard to tell from that pic how suited Dancer and you are, in fact it's very hard to tell from any picture.

More pics from me

Here I am on Fancy, my first time on a horse in a long time, this is my little beginner friendly weight carrying Haflinger










So many people told me that we looked like a good match, and she looked fine for me, just on a set of these pics. Truth is she wasn't fine, she had to brace when I got on, and she is not happy with a heavier rider on her.

I knew that which is one of the reasons I bought Appy Gilmore there.

When I posted this pic










It caused quite a debate among a load of people I didn't know and who didn't know me or Mr G, and they deemed that I was to heavy for him...wrong, the reason that I'm smiling so much in the pic is that he didn't have to brace when I got on, and he rode the same for me as he did for the lightweight I was buying him from.

As larger riders we are always seeking some sort of validation about if our horse can carry is, truth is the onlt one who can truthfully tell you that is the horse themselves. 

Be totally honest with yourself, and watch and listen to your horse, let a smaller rider have a go and compare their way of going. Involve a trusted and experienced friend to watch these things as well, it will give you a far truer picture than asking people on a message board:wink:


----------



## dee

One of the friends that was with us on our trail ride (and has seen me ride Dancer previously) is a trainer. She is the first one that told me that Dancer wouldn't have any trouble carrying me. She just suggested that I not even try to mount from the ground (I can't do that, anyway) and not to bounce around in the saddle.

Trying to find a saddle that fits Dancer has been a trial, but we think we've found what she needs, and I will pick one up before next spring. The saddle I have will do just fine for the short rides. 

Dancer never once staggered with me, and had no trouble keeping up with the Paso Finos that were leading the trail ride...until we were about halfway through - about four miles. I think if we hadn't been trying to keep up, we'd have been fine. Dancer hadn't been ridden in several years, except for a very few short rides. 

Trust me, we were checking Dancer every day for any sign of soreness, but she was fine. I spent a week in a wheelchair and a month in a cast. I can't wait to be able to get my foot back in my boot and ride again. We are going to take it slower, though!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

GH, I'm pretty sure Fancy wants to live with me! What a cutie! 

Here's me finding me english side again on my new mare.


----------



## waresbear

All great pics, you all look fabulous!


----------



## Golden Horse

MFH, sit up straight young lady, :rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> MFH, sit up straight young lady, :rofl:


Can you tell I spent a good many years riding hunt seat......definitely a work in progress! :lol:


----------



## nuisance

These are the first day I rode Cat. I left her halter around her neck with the lead rope twisted around the saddle horn, because I figured I'd hit the ground, and we'd have a heck of a time catching her.... I'm glad neither happened! For a horse who supposedly spent a month at a trainers, she would not do anything, would not walk forward, would just turn circles, finally my brother came out and led her a bit after that she was fine.


----------



## tinyliny

First of all, MHfoundationquarters, you are only an honorary member of this forum. YOu aren't big enough. But since you are so nice, you can stay with the "big girls"! Just kidding. YOu are always welcome!

Here's me on Mac a year ago. I think I am about the same size?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

tinyliny said:


> First of all, MHfoundationquarters, you are only an honorary member of this forum. YOu aren't big enough. But since you are so nice, you can stay with the "big girls"! Just kidding. YOu are always welcome!


I used to be though. At my heaviest I was 215. I'm hovering around 160 right now. Pretty sure though that I have enough derriere to belong to the club


----------



## dee

Nuisance, you remind me of me! This was my first ride on Dancer. I was the only one brave enough to get on her. We were at the trainer's in these pix. I kind of got rooked into it - we took daughter's little mare for 90 days of training. Daughter "claimed" her mare would need a companion on the trip to keep her from getting too nervous. I agreed to take Dancer - it was no skin off my nose and she needed the practice loading. 

I was set up! Yes, daughter's horse was going to be left with the trainer, but the trainer was bound and determined that I was going to ride Dancer. Guess you could say I was shamed into it, and shamed was certainly right - I had to use a picnic table as a mounting block!

The long line was just a safety precaution - the last time anyone rode Dancer, she pitched a bucking fit that would have taken your breath away at a rodeo! Personally, I think she just didn't like that rider's style - I have learned one does NOT kick m'lady Dancer!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Dee - I love the second pic! You look incredibly happy!


----------



## Golden Horse

errrr 

I have to ask ladies, my biggest problem as a large rider in a western saddle was dismounting, what with the issues of not wanting to have all ones weight on one stirrup to step off, then trying to navigate excess flesh around the saddle horn, without getting a bra (industrial strength) caught on said horn, well I struggled.

I bought an Abetta Endurance so get away from the horn issue, and of course English is easier still, so how do you dismount safely and elegantly as a big girl with a western saddle?


----------



## tinyliny

Bra on the horn is a killer. Have gotten hung up once and it scared me silly. I think I keep my hand on the horn , my left, so that my bra can't get over it. But, I have had my pants get hung up on the horn, my wasteband, when the hrose I was riding reared and I leaned forward and found my "evil twin" (my muffin top family) going over the horn. Then, when said horse started to buck, I could not sit up straight and ended up literally hanging off the side of a bucking horse, by the waistband of my pants. That was a bad moment in my head, but pants ripped and laid me down in the dirt, nice and gently. 

My good friend stitched 'em back up and now I call them my Frankenstien pants.


----------



## dee

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Dee - I love the second pic! You look incredibly happy!


It was one of the best moments in recent memory - the first time I'd been on a horse in 20+ years. I don't know which made me happier, the fact that I actually had the nerve to try to ride Dancer, or the fact that she didn't try to kill me (like she did her last rider) or the fact that she didn't buckle in the middle from all that weight!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I've only hooked my bra on the saddle horn twice. Once was last year, decided to run barrels on my old mare and it'd been so long I forgot just how hard she launches off the line. Leaned into it with her, caught my bra and sure enough ripped the center, thank god for the sports bra over the top! 

Did find a pic of a bigger me since tiny called me out :wink: 
This is me on one of the touring Lipizzan stallions at their home barn 4 years ago. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## dee

Golden Horse said:


> errrr
> 
> I have to ask ladies, my biggest problem as a large rider in a western saddle was dismounting, what with the issues of not wanting to have all ones weight on one stirrup to step off, then trying to navigate excess flesh around the saddle horn, without getting a bra (industrial strength) caught on said horn, well I struggled.
> 
> I bought an Abetta Endurance so get away from the horn issue, and of course English is easier still, so how do you dismount safely and elegantly as a big girl with a western saddle?


I have always been a little "fluffy" while I had horses...even in my younger days, but nothing like now, of course. I always kicked out of my right stirrup and swung over, but my upper body was well over the center line of the horse, so I kept myself "counter balanced." I would support my weight with my arms - even as large as I am now, that's not too hard. Then kick out of the left stirrup and drop to the ground. Actually, slide out of the saddle to the ground. Haven't hung my bra on the saddle horn.

Only two bad things with my dismount...I seemed to have developed some "belly rolls" and they don't much like my sliding down out of the saddle. Especially if my shirt rides up and it's bare skin sliding down the leather...ouch.

The other thing? Definitely to remember - NOT to dismount on the downhill side of a tall(ish) horse - the drop is farther than you think! Knee is still a tad painful!


----------



## kitten_Val

Great pics, everyone!  And such nice horses - I'm not even going name those I liked the best, all are just gorgeous.


----------



## dee

You can leave my mutt out of that gorgeous list - she's butt ugly...but I love her anyway!


----------



## Fellpony

Me an Lunan 13.3 fell pony






































I have lost 16 lbs since these were taken and now on a weight management programme to help me shift the weight. My ponies are my reason to lose the weight


----------



## EighteenHands

JOE, 

Your horse is SO CUTE!


----------



## EighteenHands

I'm not shy!! Here are some pictures of me and my horses...

A riding lesson on Campbell:








Cam and I at the mounting block:








Out on trail with my arab, Tre








There are alot more pics of me riding on my facebook fanpage if anyone cares to look. http://www.facebook.com/pages/EighteenHands

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## sabowin

Here are a couple of me on my hopefully-soon-to-be horse (vet check Monday).


----------



## Golden Horse

I like him, you look like a good match:wink:


----------



## sabowin

I don't know if you're talking to me, GH, or one of the many others on this thread, but thank you. ;-) He feels like he fits me, and so far hasn't tired, and our last ride we did quite a bit of trotting and even some cantering (it was getting dark--had to hurry home!). Not bad for a horse that's not in great shape.


----------



## Golden Horse

:lol::lol: yes I was talking to you sabowin. and you are right, lots of great looking horses and riders here


----------



## Idlepastures

I just want to say I love you girls  Yall make me very happy.


----------



## bebe9396

my mom will love this! shes wanted to ride but thought she was to big! she only weighs 250ish if we can find a hore she can be comfortable on then yay! this has nothing to do with pictures SORRY im just excited


----------



## Gidget

what do people consider plus size?....I am heavier than I was due to my medications(grrrr). I weigh 160. I'm currently trying to lose weight to get down to 150..ten lbs. Here is me on an arab and then on Gidget.

This was me about 2 yrs ago. I didn't know how to ride.This was a lady's saddle...It looks too small for me. I loved this horse but at the time she was too much for me at points. Really good on the ground though.





















AND


----------



## Idlepastures

Gidget said:


> what do people consider plus size?....I am heavier than I was due to my medications(grrrr). I weigh 160. I'm currently trying to lose weight to get down to 150..ten lbs. Here is me on an arab and then on Gidget. QUOTE]
> 
> You're adorable, but not plus size


----------



## Gidget

well I tried. You guys can enjoy looking at my pictures,lol.
Btw,all of you guys look great and seem to really enjoy riding time!


----------



## Idlepastures

Gidget said:


> well I tried. You guys can enjoy looking at my pictures,lol.
> Btw,all of you guys look great and seem to really enjoy riding time!


You get an A for effort, and a A+ cause you have a paint!


----------



## Gidget

I know!-high five- for paints!...especially black and white.


----------



## Idlepastures

Gidget said:


> I know!-high five- for paints!...especially black and white.



Hey...High five!!!


----------



## kevinshorses

I'm a 6'8" man that hovers around 300lbs. I won't post a pictures because I'm so **** computer illiterate that I probably couldn't find one on my own desktop let alone post it to this forum. You ladies all look great. The most attractive thing in a female rider is confidence. If you are confident with yourselves and your horse then go ahead and ride and have a great time. I used to worry about looking too big for my horses but then I realized that the horse could carry me just fine and I didn't care much who was looking anyway. 

One tip would be to get high quality tack that fits you well. You and your horse will be much more comfortable if you are sitting in a saddle that is big enough for you.


----------



## Idlepastures

kevinshorses said:


> I'm a 6'8" man that hovers around 300lbs. I won't post a pictures because I'm so **** computer illiterate that I probably couldn't find one on my own desktop let alone post it to this forum. You ladies all look great. The most attractive thing in a female rider is confidence. If you are confident with yourselves and your horse then go ahead and ride and have a great time. I used to worry about looking too big for my horses but then I realized that the horse could carry me just fine and I didn't care much who was looking anyway.
> 
> One tip would be to get high quality tack that fits you well. You and your horse will be much more comfortable if you are sitting in a saddle that is big enough for you.


Well posted kev!!!!!


----------



## Requiem

I'll post. 









Me riding my girl Candy; she's short, but she's strong and stout. She's never had a problem carrying me, but I am trying to lose weight so I feel more comfortable with her, (and so she'll feel more comfy with me. )











This is me riding Diesel. I think he and I are both plus sized... He's a little overweight, but he's still strong and he's comfortable carrying me. He was the first horse of my own! Also, he looks short from this angle because my mom was up on the back porch looking down to take this picture. Also I got a saddle that fits me better; this saddle was loaned to us and it fit Diesel really well.










Here's me riding a plastic zebra at the mini-golf course on my friend's birthday! LOL! Poor zebra.

(And yes, I wear my boots everywhere... they're the best shoes I own. :lol

You all look great, and I see some very lovely horses here as well!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Great pics Requiem! Love the zebra


----------



## Requiem

Thank you! I have to say, the zebra one is one of my favorite pictures of me! :lol:


----------



## Idlepastures

I'm totally dig'n the plastic zebra! Lil jealous, too! I wanna ride one!


----------



## kitten_Val

dee said:


> You can leave my mutt out of that gorgeous list - she's butt ugly...but I love her anyway!


Dee, your horse has one of the nicest coats I've seen. Makes me really jealous - mine is just plain sorrel.


----------



## dee

Val, you just made my day! Thank you so much!

Dancer's color and personality are just about all she has going for her, to be honest. That, and her willingness to carry my fat backside as far as she can. Her conformation leaves much to be desired. Good thing I can honestly say I bought her sight unseen! 

My favorite color for a horse is actually a nice bay...like our Rain turned out to be!


----------



## kitten_Val

dee said:


> My favorite color for a horse is actually a nice bay...like our Rain turned out to be!


Colors (as anything) is always a matter of taste.  It's funny when sometime we own what we don't really care about making other people jealous about it. Lol!


----------



## Golden Horse

dee said:


> Val, you just made my day! Thank you so much!
> 
> Dancer's color and personality are just about all she has going for her, to be honest. That, and her willingness to carry my fat backside as far as she can. Her conformation leaves much to be desired. Good thing I can honestly say I bought her sight unseen!
> 
> My favorite color for a horse is actually a nice bay...like our Rain turned out to be!



For all the talk of papers and perfect conformation I believe that for 90% of people they would actually be happier with a good personality and a willingness to haul a fat backside around, color IS a bonus, but doesn't trump just being nice to live with.


----------



## dee

Yeah, I agree. Two years ago when I first got Dancer, she terrified daughter and her hubby - they were afraid to go near her - and NONE of us wanted the grandkids around her. Daughter is still afraid to ride her...Now she is the best minded horse we have out there. Even my little 7 year old granddaughter leads her around with no issues. (NEVER unsupervised...as far as I know!)


----------



## Golden Horse

dee said:


> Val, you just made my day! Thank you so much!
> 
> Dancer's color and personality are just about all she has going for her, to be honest. That, and her willingness to carry my fat backside as far as she can. Her conformation leaves much to be desired. Good thing I can honestly say I bought her sight unseen!
> 
> My favorite color for a horse is actually a nice bay...like our Rain turned out to be!



For all the talk of papers and perfect conformation I believe that for 90% of people they would actually be happier with a good personality and a willingness to haul a fat backside around, color IS a bonus, but doesn't trump just being nice to live with.


----------



## Pawsnfur

I have been wondering if I'm too big to ride. I'm right at 245, am 5' 8" and am riding a well balanced horse of about 15.3. She is about 8 years old. We don't jump or trail ride, just play around on the farm. She usually rides for my tinny little 39 pound 5 yr old.


----------



## Gidget

I think it really depends on how the horse is built. Conformation is important. The better put together the horse is the better it will be able to carry a heavy person.


----------



## Pawsnfur

*heres a picture of Me and Splash*

This is why we dont leave the ranch and I dont ride in public
[img=http://s1.postimage.org/2xifr9jwk/apryl_cell_phone_pictures_1331.jpg]


----------



## dee

The link didn't work...:-(


----------



## Pawsnfur

Try this one. View image: apryl cell phone pictures 1331

or

<a href='http://www.postimage.org/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s1.postimage.org/2xifr9jwk/apryl_cell_phone_pictures_1331.jpg' border='0' alt="apryl cell phone pictures 1331" /></a>


----------



## trailhorserider

Here I am with my Missouri Fox Trotter (gray) and my BLM Mustang (chestnut). 

The Mustang is only 14.3 but BUILT. I think he has a little draft in him. Great bones and feet in a small package. 

The Fox Trotter is average size. 15.1 and 1100 lbs or so. Nice and broad in the chest. 

Both seem to carry me fine (5'6", 200 lbs).


----------



## farmpony84

Dee! You are so dang cute!!!!


----------



## dee

Farmpony - are you sure you don't have me confused with someone else? I haven't been called cute before...well, not since I was a skinny kid!


----------



## farmpony84

dee said:


> Farmpony - are you sure you don't have me confused with someone else? I haven't been called cute before...well, not since I was a skinny kid!


That smile is killer! You make people smile just from looking at you!


----------



## dee

Thanks! That was a really good day - even Dance seemed to enjoy it. She was in a strange place around a _bunch_ of new horses. We figured we'd have a little trouble with her (hence the lunge line), but she was an angel. Trainer said there wasn't anything she could do for Dancer that I couldn't do - she is just rusty. She's apparently had some seriously good training in the distant past (according to the trainer).

I'm really happy with my girl - happier than I thought I'd be - considering she pitched a bucking fit the first time I saw her, and thew her previous owner hindside over foremost. Sadly, that was actually AFTER I bought her, so I really wondered what I was getting myself into!


----------



## kitten_Val

trailhorserider said:


> Here I am with my Missouri Fox Trotter (gray) and my BLM Mustang (chestnut).
> 
> The Mustang is only 14.3 but BUILT. I think he has a little draft in him. Great bones and feet in a small package.
> 
> The Fox Trotter is average size. 15.1 and 1100 lbs or so. Nice and broad in the chest.
> 
> Both seem to carry me fine (5'6", 200 lbs).


Psst, rider... Looking at your pics I don't think you even qualify to be in this section!  Nice horses, BTW!

You know, folks, personally I never even notice the size of the rider. I only notice how well the person rides and how good of team he/she is with the horse. Everything else doesn't really matter.

Somewhat OT, but... I remember taking ballroom dancing class while back, and part of it was going out for fun for "Fri dancing". The best dancer in group was that guy, who was way more "plus size" than everyone posted pics in this thread.  He was the best dancer I ever danced with. No kidding. You can bet he never had an issue finding a dancing partner as beautiful or experienced as he wanted to.


----------



## Horseychick94

Fuller filly over here!!!! HOLLA!!!!!!!


----------



## Horseychick94

farmpony84 said:


> Dee! You are so dang cute!!!!


 OMG I know! Isn't she?!?!?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Trailhorserider, we need to go riding together sometime & swap horses....Your tie dye & ****** would go perfect with a working horse named Woodstock


----------



## caleybooth

Here's me on my 14.1 foxtrotter mare. She's a tiny little wisp of a thing. Probably weighs about 700 lbs but she carries me just fine. We ride at least 3 times a week. The little girl in front of me is my 6 year old daughter on her foxtrotter. This was taken last month at our Labor Day parade. We had a blast even though my little mare wasn't sure about all the people and noise...


----------



## Idlepastures

caleybooth said:


> Here's me on my 14.1 foxtrotter mare. She's a tiny little wisp of a thing. Probably weighs about 700 lbs but she carries me just fine. We ride at least 3 times a week. The little girl in front of me is my 6 year old daughter on her foxtrotter. This was taken last month at our Labor Day parade. We had a blast even though my little mare wasn't sure about all the people and noise...


I love yall!!! She looks like she's listening, well, though! <3


----------



## Golden Horse

Beautiful beautiful horse, and you look great on her


----------



## Golden Horse

I love this pic










Great looking pair.......................of boots, where did you get them:wink:


----------



## Pawsnfur

How do you embed the pictures like that


----------



## HowClever

Putting some work in to a horse where I used to work









And me and my boy Rex


----------



## Dressage10135

Well, not sure if I'm considered plus rider, but I'm trying to lose about 25 pounds so I'll post now and maybe an "after" pic as well!


----------



## Idlepastures

Dressage10135 said:


> Well, not sure if I'm considered plus rider, but I'm trying to lose about 25 pounds so I'll post now and maybe an "after" pic as well!


 Ur skinny  But your horse is gorgeous! So ...I don't mind the post


----------



## Dressage10135

LOL well thank you. I'm 5'6" and weigh 165 (after losing 10 pounds). Ideally I'd like to be around 140.


----------



## Idlepastures

Dressage10135 said:


> LOL well thank you. I'm 5'6" and weigh 165 (after losing 10 pounds). Ideally I'd like to be around 140.


I would too!!! But I'm pretty sure my butt weighs that much alone...****


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl: Me to idle!!

Dressage, will you stop posting pics of Peanut, every time I open a thread tonight I find that gorgeous boy looking out at me, and no you are so not a fluffy rider!


----------



## Dressage10135

LOL sorry Golden Horse. Its paybacks for all the adorable Stewie pics :wink:


----------



## Idlepastures

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: Me to idle!!
> 
> Dressage, will you stop posting pics of Peanut, every time I open a thread tonight I find that gorgeous boy looking out at me, and no you are so not a fluffy rider!



Damned if I'm not having the same problem too!!! They are out to get us, GH!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, I personally think I'm a bit on the fluffy side (5'7" and probably around 175lbs right now)...especially since I carry all my weight around the middle. 

I think the lovely stark white (satin, no less) BGPs just accentuate my unfortunate middle:









I think Aires is fine carrying me, though, even though he's two. Hauled my butt around for a good 15 minutes today (at walk), plus was lunged twice (10 minutes each time, just to make sure he was listening) and got quite a scare when he got kicked in the face by a mare while we were riding back to the barn...and didn't even break anything close to a sweat. I can't wait to get him moving more (trotting and such). He has the most forward walk of any horse I've ever ridden and he has such L-O-N-G strides. I've ridden TROTS slower than his walk! Can't wait until he gets bigger (taller and filled out more) and takes up more of the six miles of leg I've been cursed with. lol


----------



## Idlepastures

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, I personally think I'm a bit on the fluffy side (5'7" and probably around 175lbs right now)...especially since I carry all my weight around the middle.
> 
> I think the lovely stark white (satin, no less) BGPs just accentuate my unfortunate middle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Aires is fine carrying me, though, even though he's two. Hauled my butt around for a good 15 minutes today (at walk), plus was lunged twice (10 minutes each time, just to make sure he was listening) and got quite a scare when he got kicked in the face by a mare while we were riding back to the barn...and didn't even break anything close to a sweat. I can't wait to get him moving more (trotting and such). He has the most forward walk of any horse I've ever ridden and he has such L-O-N-G strides. I've ridden TROTS slower than his walk! Can't wait until he gets bigger (taller and filled out more) and takes up more of the six miles of leg I've been cursed with. lol



Love him! And...I have that halter!  LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Everybody loves him! lol Well, everyone except that mare that kicked him today.  

And that halter is the only thing we could find to fit his massive noggin! I'm cursed with long legs and he's cursed with a Frankenstein head.


----------



## Idlepastures

LOL! He's very handsome!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thanks! 

I think my farrier put it best today. I led Aires up to him to have his hooves trimmed and he looks Aires straight in the face and says "If you weren't so cute, you'd be ugly!" Mind you, this is a big, tobacco-chewing, brawny cowboy saying this! My friend and I nearly DIED laughing!


----------



## Idlepastures

Hahah! <3 Maybe I'm bias


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hehe...maybe a little?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

All beautiful horses as well as riders  I won't post a picture because I'm 5'9" and 150 pounds, I want to loose a bit because of my soda belly lol! But I just thought I'd say, the most important thing when picking a horse to carry a rider on the heavier side, isn't their height or weight, byt the length of their back. A shorter back is the best for fluffy loads  I rode my mare for a solid two hours just to get her to break a dang sweat, and maaaan dies my butt hurt! it hurts to sit on a soft couch, ouch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget

Dressage10135 said:


> LOL well thank you. I'm 5'6" and weigh 165 (after losing 10 pounds). Ideally I'd like to be around 140.


 
hey,we are the same height and I'm 160-162


----------



## kitten_Val

Dressage10135 said:


> Well, not sure if I'm considered plus rider, but I'm trying to lose about 25 pounds so I'll post now and maybe an "after" pic as well!


I don't think you qualify for plus, Dressage! :lol:

Nice horse! What breed is he?


----------



## Horseychick94

Golden Horse said:


> I love this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking pair.......................of boots, where did you get them:wink:


Tractor Supply. Dont get them tho. They are JUNK! Sole peeled right off one day


----------



## Dressage10135

kitten_Val said:


> I don't think you qualify for plus, Dressage! :lol:
> 
> Nice horse! What breed is he?


Thanks! He's a Belgian/TB cross.


----------



## kitten_Val

Horseychick94 said:


> Tractor Supply. Dont get them tho. They are JUNK! Sole peeled right off one day


I was about to mention TSC too. Funny enough the pair I got for my mom survived for year. I'm still wearing mine though (really like them, but not for riding - they are too soft and give me no support for the ankle). I guess depends on luck.


----------



## kitten_Val

Dressage10135 said:


> Thanks! He's a Belgian/TB cross.


Looks really big (especially next to other horse).


----------



## Horseychick94

Gidget said:


> hey,we are the same height and I'm 160-162


Bahahaha I am 5'7" and weigh about 260 lbs.


----------



## Dressage10135

kitten_Val said:


> Looks really big (especially next to other horse).


Well he is pretty big (17hh), but that mare is about 14.3hh... so she's tiny! :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

Dressage10135 said:


> Well he is pretty big (17hh), but that mare is about 14.3hh... so she's tiny! :lol:


Lol! 17 hh IS big. Should be hard to get on. One of my mares is 14'3, and some days I feel like dragging my bum on her.


----------



## Dressage10135

kitten_Val said:


> Lol! 17 hh IS big. Should be hard to get on. One of my mares is 14'3, and some days I feel like dragging my bum on her.


Yeah I was able to get on him from the ground once. But that was with my friend pushing my butt so I didn't fall back down :lol: 

I now know why mounting blocks were made!


----------



## Golden Horse

Horseychick94 said:


> Tractor Supply. Dont get them tho. They are JUNK! Sole peeled right off one day



OK, pass on the boots, but I'll take your horse off of you, lovely looking boy


----------



## Horseychick94

Golden Horse said:


> OK, pass on the boots, but I'll take your horse off of you, lovely looking boy


Hahaha no way! Can you guess what breed he is tho? NO CHEATING!


----------



## Golden Horse

Looks like a TB to me, but could be wrong, I often am


----------



## Horseychick94

Golden Horse said:


> Looks like a TB to me, but could be wrong, I often am


Off the track Standardbred  He was a very successful PACER! and look at the canter he has! LOL


----------



## nuisance

Pawsnfur said:


> I have been wondering if I'm too big to ride. I'm right at 245, am 5' 8" and am riding a well balanced horse of about 15.3. She is about 8 years old. We don't jump or trail ride, just play around on the farm. She usually rides for my tinny little 39 pound 5 yr old.


NO! YOU ARE NOT TOO BIG TO RIDE!!! I'M 5'9", 260!  MY NEW MARE, 4YR OLD, APPROX 15.2HH, HAVEN'T MEASURED YET, WE'RE BOTH BUILDING UP OUR STAMINA, I'VE RIDDEN HER 3 HRS LONGEST RIDE SO FAR, AND SHE WAS READY TO GO FOR MORE!!! I DON'T JUMP/DRESSAGE.. JUST PLEASURE. GET ON AND HAVE A BALL!!!


----------



## nuisance

draftyairesmum said:


> everybody loves him! Lol well, everyone except that mare that kicked him today.
> 
> and that halter is the only thing we could find to fit his massive noggin! I'm cursed with long legs and he's cursed with a frankenstein head.


i have a husband with a frankenstein head, hard to get him a hat to fit! Lol


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Horseychick94 said:


> Tractor Supply. Dont get them tho. They are JUNK! Sole peeled right off one day


I have the same boots, and where the toe and ankle meet there are holes. Garbage, but they lasted me a winter


----------



## raisinandelana

Nice pics everyone! Maybe I can get bf to take a pic next time I go ride. But he's pretty green. Just have to figure out how to put pics on here from a smartphone....hrmmmmmm


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

raisinandelana said:


> Nice pics everyone! Maybe I can get bf to take a pic next time I go ride. But he's pretty green. Just have to figure out how to put pics on here from a smartphone....hrmmmmmm


I send my phone pics to my email and save them on my pc. You can then upload them like any other pic file


----------



## Golden Horse

Horseychick94 said:


> Off the track Standardbred  He was a very successful PACER! and look at the canter he has! LOL



He is a very striking boy and you are a great looking couple


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I send my phone pics to my email and save them on my pc. You can then upload them like any other pic file


Another (easier) way is to text them directly to Photobucket. When you're on your computer, go to Photobucket and on the basic upload screen, there's a drop-down menu that says "Upload From:" Click on that and select "Mobile Phone" and it'll give you the email/web address to put in your text "Send to" field. I have it saved on my phone, so I can send pics whenever I want/need to.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Another (easier) way is to text them directly to Photobucket. When you're on your computer, go to Photobucket and on the basic upload screen, there's a drop-down menu that says "Upload From:" Click on that and select "Mobile Phone" and it'll give you the email/web address to put in your text "Send to" field. I have it saved on my phone, so I can send pics whenever I want/need to.


 
Really????You just saved me so much time out of my life!


----------



## raisinandelana

Awesome ... now I just need a photobucket account and a pic! Thanks all


----------



## Haylee

Me and my Cody Man.


----------



## binkyhoo

I love this thread. I dont have a horse right now. I allways thought I was too fat. Thanks to all you fine people It is now within the realm of possibilities. TY.


----------



## Golden Horse

I don't know about anyone else, but that is why I share, to show that things are possible, just because you may be an Above Average Woman, don't let anyone tell you that you can't live your life to the full. And that includes that stupid little person inside you, who keep nagging that while you are fat "You don't deserve to do XXXXXX"

Just tell her to be quiet and you are going to enjoy yourself and live every day, not just exist, because so often we are our own worst enemies:wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Golden Horse said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but that is why I share, to show that things are possible, just because you may be an Above Average Woman, don't let anyone tell you that you can't live your life to the full. And that includes that stupid little person inside you, who keep nagging that while you are fat "You don't deserve to do XXXXXX"
> 
> Just tell her to be quiet and you are going to enjoy yourself and live every day, not just exist, because so often we are our own worst enemies:wink:


 
I very much agree! I've struggled my entire life with weight. Growing up with a sister who inherited my mom's genes and even after 2 children is still a size 0 made me very critical of myself. I've since learned that it isn't worth it.


----------



## Idlepastures

@ Haylee - You are a beautiful woman, and Cody is stunning!


----------



## binkyhoo

Idlepastures said:


> @ Haylee - You are a beautiful woman, and Cody is stunning!


Yes. That is a charming photo. Nice.


----------



## Haylee

Thanks... My Confidence has always been horrible... I've always been shy and thought of myself as "ugly." Since I've had my horse, I have gained the confidence to do a lot more, and even met and, am with the most amazing guy ive ever met who loves me for who I am... and I honestly think that If it werent for Cody, I never would have gained enough confidence to. Ive even lost weight from riding... I owe a lot to him. Horses are the best.


----------



## Idlepastures

Haylee said:


> Thanks... My Confidence has always been horrible... I've always been shy and thought of myself as "ugly." Since I've had my horse, I have gained the confidence to do a lot more, and even met and, am with the most amazing guy ive ever met who loves me for who I am... and I honestly think that If it werent for Cody, I never would have gained enough confidence to. Ive even lost weight from riding... I owe a lot to him. Horses are the best.


Isn't it amazing when you find a 'nitch' and it helps you in several different aspects in your life?


----------



## Golden Horse

:shock::shock: Haylee you are truly beautiful, never let yourself believe otherwise, if your mirror doesn't tell you that, **** it girl get another one. Or just look at yourself reflected in your mans eyes, because he sees what the rest of us see, beauty.


----------



## Haylee

Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I've posted in the pictures section before, because I am not here for compliments and praise, I'm here for the love of horses. So here I am:


----------



## HorseyyGal

Heres a few pics of moi and my TB I'm plus size for my age (uk 16/18) and do get some nasty comments about being overweight and riding a light horse, even though my pony club instructor (who is an ex-flapper) says he can carry me no problem! Oh well, haters gunna hate!

















Please excuse my awful position! He jumped from a stand still :lol:









Me & my old loan cob


----------



## kitten_Val

Gal, I actually don't see you being a plus rider. 

Haylee, the first pic is beautiful! 

I have a feeling (over years) that many people over-think themself being on heavy side (interesting enough it's especially a case with European countries). And I think part of the reason is because all those "standards" and models are skinny as a board. Heck, I called myself "fat" (excuse me, folks) for while since I was 10 yo or so (I never was on boney and ribs side). These days I look at those thin models with bones visible even through the dress and ask myself where exactly is the beauty of it?


----------



## Speed Racer

Here I am on Casper. He's a very small horse and I'm a chubster, but he doesn't have any problems hauling my fat butt around, even at a canter. :wink:


----------



## GreyRay

SR, Casper is gorgeous! O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Thanks, Grey. I think he's pretty nifty, too. :wink:


----------



## spookychick13

You know I <3 Casper!


----------



## Golden Horse

:thumbsup: Hi SR, nice to see you, looking good there and add me to the Casper fan club, he is very handsome


----------



## kitten_Val

Shame on you, SR! Riding without the helmet! :rofl:

You look good together.  Red pad + red shirt combo is really cool.


----------



## Speed Racer

kitten_Val said:


> Shame on you, SR! Riding without the helmet!


I know, I haz a shame for that. 

I usually wear my helmet, but forgot to put it on that day. I had it with me, and had even taken it out of my tack bag. Duh! :?

I tell people the reason I use red and black on Casper is so that when he throws me and I'm bleeding copiously, it won't show. :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> I tell people the reason I use red and black on Casper is so that when he throws me and I'm bleeding copiously, it won't show. :lol:


Lol! I wish dressage tack would come in more colors (like blue or aquamarine). But unfortunately it's something hard to find. 

I really like red on grey. You have to get him red stones browband too.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oooh, SR, Casper is quite a handsome fellow! It's nice to finally see you! You make a lovely pair. 

I'd be hard pressed to find a pic of me with a helmet on, so no grief from me on that one.


----------



## Speed Racer

I plan to get him a red stone browband, and JJ a royal blue one. Similar to these:


----------



## kitten_Val

I thought you were buying one from the store you posted long time ago? They had one turquoise one I really liked too.


----------



## Speed Racer

Psst Val, these are less expensive. Being a poor horse person means I try to find bargains wherever I can! 

I really did like the one I posted previously, but it was green. Since I've decided JJ's color will be royal blue, I had to kibosh the green.


----------



## Jake and Dai

Casper surely is a beauty...but I secretly covet JJ. 

And I demand pics of your boys sportin' those browbands when you get them SR...they are very pretty!


----------



## ohmyitschelle

_A bit late to this post, woohoo, you all look awesome up on your horses! Nothing about bravery is needed in here, rather we're all proud of our riding pursuits hehe!

This is me, I've always been a plus size rider... and my young mare is also plus sized currently due to a wicked two years off after our accident. Nevermind, we're both working it off!! 




















_


----------



## Kashmere

Being 180lbs myself, it's super nice to see these pics and posts 
Thanks everyone <3
Wish I had the confidence!


----------



## breezystar

I look like a moron... but I love this picture of Montana yawning. Haha! I have barely any pictures of me actually riding! XD










I am such a goober!!!


----------



## Idlepastures

I think Montana is fabulous! (You too...but I'm partial to paints, lol)


----------



## breezystar

Idlepastures said:


> I think Montana is fabulous! (You too...but I'm partial to paints, lol)


Thanks.   She is beautiful. <3 I love riding her... would you believe they paid $200 for her at a horse auction? lol


----------



## Idlepastures

Oh wow! She's got a very mindful looking eye. I bet she could probably be a handful of mischief if she wanted.


----------



## breezystar

Idlepastures said:


> Oh wow! She's got a very mindful looking eye. I bet she could probably be a handful of mischief if she wanted.


.... you have no idea. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Haylee

BAHA!!!! I LOVE THOSE PICS! Go paints!  Cute horse!


----------



## kitten_Val

Bahahahaha, Breezy.... The 1st pic is priceless.


----------



## breezystar

The 1st one looks like she is the goofiest little horse ever and then the 2nd one shows her true dark side!!  She'll be my main focus since my Bill died. <3 I'll get used to controlling that dark side.  She is from Oklahoma and was trained to be a reining horse... has a brand on her and everything. No idea how she ended up in northern Michigan at a horse auction for $200! She's a dream to ride. Likes to go fast too. XD She's really brought me out of my shell. lol This was my last year in 4-H... so I'll just ride her for the love of it all.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*me and my Norman*


















This is me and my big boy  17HH 1/2 KWPN 1/2 TB I adore him


----------



## breezystar

That is a tall boy! lol He's so cute


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*Yes you should see me trying to mount him! LOL*

Even with a Big mounting block he is a challenge to mount  I really get a kick out of him


----------



## kitten_Val

WildAcre, very nice horse!

I wonder how you, folks, manage to get so nice pics of the horse heads. I'm always so bad at that.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*ha ha ha*

Kitten Val, for every nice pic I have of my horse i have 1000 that look screwy.
My hubby was taking the riding pics and of course he waited till my guy was acting up before taking pics... I said "Hey I don't need pics of him misbehaving!" LOL


----------



## WriteStuff

I've been lurking on these forums off and on for a couple years now, and only recently discovered this board. Here are a few pictures of me onboard, first from my barn's Labor Day fun show on my new boy Tyson (we won 1st place in Hunter Hack, and 2nd place in Fun Over Fences among my cohort of extremely non-competitive adult riders!). 

I'll also include one with my on the horse I bought but wound up not keeping, Sugar. I bought Sugar from my lesson barn, but she went lame and was diagnosed with navicular within a week of writing the check. They gave me plenty of time to see if she would come sound(er) with corrective shoeing, but after a couple months and not enough improvement, they took her back and helped me keep looking for an alternative. In the end, I think Tyson is a better fit for me. He's a nice big 5-yo never-raced TB (16'2), vs. Sugar, who is about 15 years old and only 15'1.

I've been slowly but steadily losing weight since I started making an effort in February. From a starting weight of 221, I was probably about 210 in the bottom picture with Sugar (early April) and ~192 in the top pictures with Tyson (early September). I'm down to 180 as of today!
(Hopefully I can get the image attachments to work!)


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*very nice horse*

And you look good riding him too. he reminds me of another TB jumper i used to have named "Dohenny" you guys make a really cute pair 
Wild Acre Farms


----------



## Eileen

Great pictures. does anyone remember one of my fav. big guys that rode? Andy Devine? The gravel voiced actor who was Guy Maddison partner in the old series Wild Bill Hickock.


----------



## Eileen

Another comes to mind Dan Blocker from Bannza


----------



## Eileen

Weighty well how about John Wayne and James Arness


----------



## Eileen

Us heavy weight riders ride with only the best and famous.


----------



## dee

I remember watching Burl Ives riding in a western and wondering how on earth he got up on the horse. Funny thing was, it wasn't any taller or chunkier than any of the other horses in that movie.


----------



## Eileen

I hadn't even thought of him. Good one. We sure do ride with the best of them.


----------



## jumpingrules92




----------



## tinyliny

Here is me on my friend's Irish draft horse.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*awww you two look SO cute!*

you guys look really cute together. I LOVE his thick mane!!


----------



## Fellpony

In England on the private forum I am a member on I constantly mention about male riders and show jumpers being heavier than the average woman rider with limits for horses as low as 10 stone. I think it is ridiculous. A good fell pony who is about 13.2 will easily carry a 15 stone rider plus tack.

So thank you ladies for pointing out some of the TV cowboys were big men  

Here they worry if 10 or 11 stone is too heavy for the average horse


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Hey Fellpony,
what IS a fellpony? never heard the term before looking for some education 
WAF


----------



## Fellpony

WildAcreFarms said:


> Hey Fellpony,
> what IS a fellpony? never heard the term before looking for some education
> WAF


Here is some information for you 

The Fell Pony Society of North America (FPSNA) Welcome


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*thank you SO SO much!*



Fellpony said:


> Here is some information for you
> 
> The Fell Pony Society of North America (FPSNA) Welcome


Oh wow thank you So much Fellpony! What an incredible history!!
they TOTALLY look like little Friesians! I loved learning all about their history,
how cool is that. You know it's only relatively recently that these HUGE horses have become in fashion to ride. I know the Vikings rode smaller ponies and I've always thought of the original English ponies to be a smaller sturdier type, makes sense since they would have had to make their own living on whatever they could scrounge up to eat. You are very fortunate to have one of these wonderful little horses 
Wild acre farms


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

*Thank you for being here and tolerant of the plus sized!*

HELLO!! im new to this as i didnt even know there was forums like this that it wasnt taboo to talk about being plus sized.. ill post some pics later of my pony Gem, but i guess i can tell you guys about him.. hes a 14'2 hand arab/welsh X, hes fleabitten grey with a white blazed nose (youll understand when i upload some pics), hes 16 y/o, and my fiance bought him for me a month ago... and i LOVE him sooo much!!

anyways, i was wondering if you guys could help me out... my fiance bought me a western saddle online the other day, for trail riding purposes, its a 16 in... and im not sure if i made the right choice or not cuz it wasnt sitting right infront of me to know that it was the right size for me... so i was wondering if you guys would know if its ok or not.. so here it is, im 5'2 (doc says 5'1 1/2, but 5'2 is easier to say) with really short legs to boot, and im aprox 175-180 pounds (sad).. do you guys think that a 16in was a good call or not?

please lemme know!! ty!!


oh and im scared im too heavy for Gem but everyone says we are perfect together (size wise)


----------



## Fellpony

Hi Gem and welcome to this part of the forum. I ride in an english saddle here in the uk that is 17 1/2 and the American/Western saddle equivilant is a 16 inch western saddle. I am 5 ft 6 and it fits me fine. I would get a saddle fitter to check if your unsure. My saddle was fitted to both me and my pony by a qualified master saddle fitter.

Being a larger rider is fine if you take time to respect the fact your horse carries extra weight and we owe it to them to have the correct saddle for them 

I am sure if your pony is not showing signs of complaining about your riding that you are fine. I only ride a 13.2 fell pony.


----------



## dee

Gem - the only way to know if the saddle will work for you is to try it. I am 5'2" on a good day, but weigh 270. I rode my horse in our trainer's 16" Abetta saddle, and it was more comfortable for me than my own 17" saddle. I really need a 20" saddle - I had one, but although it was very comfy for me - it didn't come anywhere near fitting my horse.

I currently have a treeless saddle - fits the horse, but the seat (17") isn't very comfortable for me - plus it slides all over no matter what I do. 

If the saddle you are getting doesn't fit you and your horse - you won't be the first person to have to go back on the hunt for the right saddle - I've been looking for over a year!


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

*ur right.. lol*

well riding now im riding in a 16' treeless and i love it... but i wasnt sure if that meant that a 16' western would be the same fit for me... any ways heres Gem in his saddle yesterday before i lunged then rode him..










i had to hold the camera above me head to take these 











Sorry no photos of me on him... and theres a reason for that...lol yesterday i was actually recording me riding him for a video on you tube (hes got his own channel) and when i got him i was watching the vids, and i thought i looked horrible, so i went on to yahoo answers for help to not look so chubby, and i got a whole bunch of ppl calling me a lazy worthless person who has no care for her horse, cuz im plus sized now and no longer a size 8-9 like i was a lil over a year ago...so i deleted all the vids other than one of me holding the camera while riding.... but now that i found you ppl, i will have my fiance take a bunch of pics this weekend, cuz its not so embarrassing anymore...

oh and heres a link to Gemmy's channel 
TrailRidingGemini's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Eileen

I am just about the same size as you but a few more lbs. I use a 16" saddle. Seat is ok on ours but on some 16" I can't get the Stirrups shortened enough.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

*hate stirrups*

yeah i understand that feeling, the stirrup on the saddle in the pic were long enough for a 7 foot man before i had to "alter" them myself... i hate having these short stubby legs


----------



## Eileen

I feel the same way. It seems like everything now days is made for 
everyone being over 5' 7" and that being considered short.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

and here we are being below the "short" standards as horse riders  how dare us lol.... when i was younger my mom vet wrapped a box of crayons to each of my stirrups so i could reach


----------



## Eileen

Maybe what we need are the youth saddles ith 16" seats


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

if they make those, i would TOTALLY buy one..


----------



## Eileen

So would I and I bet a lot of other riders ould also.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

i think they should honestly.. cuz not all children are small, i board my horse at a barn that mostly just works with disabled children and adults, but ive seen a few children who would benifit from a larger saddle with shorter stirrups, they are forced to use thos buddy stirrups instead and that leaves them with their feet jutted out infront of them instead of below where they should be.. so you would think that it would be a better training tool than what they already use... wonder how you would go about dropping that idea on saddle companies.. other than buying smaller fenders to install on a saddle... you are smart


----------



## Eileen

I've been thinking about that one. I'm going to go on a few saddle maker web sites and see if there is a place to contact them. The more people who do might just make them think about offering them publicy and not special order.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

Eileen said:


> I've been thinking about that one. I'm going to go on a few saddle maker web sites and see if there is a place to contact them. The more people who do might just make them think about offering them publicy and not special order.


 
it really is a GREAT idea, i would buy one if i didnt have to special order it, i just cant afford to custom order, horses are expensive as it is...


----------



## dee

When I ordered my ill-fated 20" saddle from Ebay, I told the vendor how vertically challenged I was. She offered to change out the fenders on the saddle to youth fenders, but I decided to just keep the fenders that came with the saddle since there was a lot of adjustment available. 

Some saddle repair shops can swap out adult fenders for youth fenders at a minimal cost, since they would be getting the adult fenders in trade.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

dee said:


> When I ordered my ill-fated 20" saddle from Ebay, I told the vendor how vertically challenged I was. She offered to change out the fenders on the saddle to youth fenders, but I decided to just keep the fenders that came with the saddle since there was a lot of adjustment available.
> 
> Some saddle repair shops can swap out adult fenders for youth fenders at a minimal cost, since they would be getting the adult fenders in trade.


 
yeah but, wouldnt it be easier for the vertiacally challenged to go on a sight and just order a petite sized 16 inch, rather than having to messege/email the ppl to ask them to modify.... cuts out the hassle, and there should be no second guessing, like us under 5'6


----------



## dee

It would be great to have the choice, but it might make saddles more expensive because there would be more customization involved. 

I'm beginning to think I'll never find a saddle that will fit my fat backside and short legs, and also fit my poor horse!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*oh Dee I totaly feel you!*

Yep i have had that same problem. I just bought a really nice 19" Stubban and i LOVE it fits my behind really nicely BUT>>>> I don't know if it will work for my horse. GRRRRR it seems to fit everyplace except right around the withers and there i barely have 2 fingers and not 2 fingers all the way around... I'll have to ride in it on him to see if it works. Of course all my 18" saddles fit him like a glove and are really too small for me. i didn't think the fit was that bad until i saw those pics i posted and i was like WHOA i definitely need a bigger saddle LOL


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*OH and my little super short backed arab?*

Forget about it!! I finally found a 17.5" jefferies "the huntsman": that works for her and is not too bad for me (although I'd probably feel different if aI saw pics of THAT)


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

*it came!*

so i got my new saddle today, and as i suspected... the stirrups were too long... but i managed to alter it easily so that they look more like child fenders than the adult ones that they actually are... ill take pics when the girth and pad finally arrive.. also going on a trial ride tomorrow so ill be taking pics and recording..


----------



## womack29

Our horses come in all sizes and so do people. Ride and enjoy do not worry about size. As long as your horse and you are comfortable that is all that matters.


----------



## rissaxbmth




----------



## ilikehorses95

Here it goes...


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*NICE Horse!!*



rissaxbmth said:


>


Your boy is a doll baby and you look great riding him


----------



## raisinandelana

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5560288236_809838235_8045652_1217468558_n.jpg

I have no idea if this is going to show up as a link or the pic. But I figured out how to copy and paste on this phone. And finally had someone with me to take a pic. This is me and my raisin. He is 15.2 hands and in this pic I look way tooooo tall for him. But ya I love him.


----------



## raisinandelana

Ps I don't know if this link will even work. Lol


----------



## Golden Horse

It worked and he is cute:wink:


----------



## raisinandelana

Thank you so much  he is my world.  I hate my carhartt. It makes me look like a marshmallow lol more than I regulairly am


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

you look about how i do  still no pics of me actually on him yet tho... i forgot my camera on my trail ride today


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*he is super cute*

aww you guys look adorable together. it's so obvious that he is your baby


----------



## Idlepastures

Carhatt's make anyone look chunky! But man I love mine!!!


----------



## raisinandelana

Yeah he totally is  and spoiled (but not spoiled rotten) there are a lot of nice looking horse/rider pairs on this thread and wanted to tell that to everyone they look Great!! So happy that even though I might feel alone being a curvaceous (my spelling sucks) rider in my area at least I know I'm not the only one on the planet!! and omg yes I love the carhartts. Super warm jacket. And clothing in general ...someone told me they made them in pink! I would totally get one lol


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

raisinandelana said:


> Yeah he totally is  and spoiled (but not spoiled rotten) there are a lot of nice looking horse/rider pairs on this thread and wanted to tell that to everyone they look Great!! So happy that even though I might feel alone being a curvaceous (my spelling sucks) rider in my area at least I know I'm not the only one on the planet!! and omg yes I love the carhartts. Super warm jacket. And clothing in general ...someone told me they made them in pink! I would totally get one lol


ive been trying to come to terms with my plus size for awhile now, and honestly the day i found this forum, i was feeling all sorts of down about my size, having just asked yahoo answers for advice on how to not look like a big puff ball on my horse, so i can record for youtube... and most of them just called me a fat lazy thoughtless person for being my size and riding.... they called me careless.. and that really upset me, and i was feeling bad for my horse because of it.. i was talking about it before on this thread that i had recorded a couple vids of me actually riding and i deleted them cuz of those hurtfull comments


----------



## dee

You can get pink Carhartt's at TSC - I've seriously considered getting a new Carhartt coat...but my butt is too big and I can't get the largest size Carhartt makes to zip...

On a happier note, Gem - why don't you post your videos of you on your horse here? I'd LOVE to see them!


----------



## raisinandelana

People can be so ignorant. I hate the biased-ness of people who like to hurt peoples feelings. And I will second that I would love to see your videos! Maybe we should have a video thread!! I think it would be awesome! As far as those mean people... don't let anyone let you feel inferior without your concent. People have messed with my self esteem a lot. Also. And they only mess with your feelings because they are unsure of their own. I hope you don't let those (another word for donkey + holes) get you down.... I am totally looking forward to seeing pics and or a video!! Plus if anyone on here would like to friend me on FaceBook... message me... I always need some extra horsey friends!


----------



## kait18

hi ladies and gents
i am not a plus as this section states but i would love to tell all of you... YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! AND YOU LOOK AMAZING ON YOUR HORSES!!! just wanted to let you know. 
and my sister is a plus rider and faces what alot of you deal with and I am sorry you guys have to deal with such ignorance. and I can't find the older post on here about someone taking off there youtube videos bc of the comments... well i hope you post them here, i would love to see you guys ride. plus this section really helps my sister when she is scared to ride do to size. you guys are her inspiration and i want to thank you for that. she was reasy to quit riding and this section turned her around and i still have my riding buddy 

thanks again sorry to derail the thread... ooops.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

well i posted a vid of me riding gem bridless today, ive got to upload the one that actually shows me on him, since all you can see are my legs and Gems face  





 




































i took these today 

and heres the best pic i could get of me on him










this is a HORRIBLE pic of me, i couldnt see the screen so i didnt know this was the expression i was making


----------



## rissaxbmth

WildAcreFarms said:


> Your boy is a doll baby and you look great riding him



Thanks so much! I love him to death


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

kait18 said:


> hi ladies and gents
> i am not a plus as this section states but i would love to tell all of you... YOU LOOK AMAZING!!! AND YOU LOOK AMAZING ON YOUR HORSES!!! just wanted to let you know.
> and my sister is a plus rider and faces what alot of you deal with and I am sorry you guys have to deal with such ignorance. and I can't find the older post on here about someone taking off there youtube videos bc of the comments... well i hope you post them here, i would love to see you guys ride. plus this section really helps my sister when she is scared to ride do to size. you guys are her inspiration and i want to thank you for that. she was reasy to quit riding and this section turned her around and i still have my riding buddy
> 
> thanks again sorry to derail the thread... ooops.


That's wonderful kait! While I'm not technically plus sized now, I have been and have always struggled with my weight. I think this subforum was a great addition here and glad to hear that it is helping folks.

Great pics everyone!


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

well heres me putting Gems bareback pad on





 
and even more embarrassing is the vid of me riding him... i wont be posting this to youtube since soo many ppl have mean things to say

me on gem video by lil_riding_chick21 - Photobucket

please dont mind the quality of the photo bucket one, it seems that youtube keeps the quality looking better...

also just a lil side fact.. Gem was diagnosed with Cushings disease earlier this month, i was flabbergasted, but the vet said that he doesnt look like hes in any sorta danger atm... so no need for any type of treatment, as his feet and heath look good so far.. just gotta watch his weight, even tho hes still a lil on the chubby side, but we are working that off together


----------



## Idlepastures

@ TRG - I think you look GREAT on Gem! Wow! <3 his green color scheme, too  And I think you have a good idea w/ putting the phone/camera on the fence! I don't have any video of me riding Levi :-/
@ Kait18 - Thank you for the kind words! Tell your sister its mind over matter. If she doesn't mind, it doesn't matter!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Trail riding Gemini,
you two look great together! I'll bet NONE of those idiots that were putting you down on U tube can ride their horse bridle-less! that is quite a skill and shows a lot of work and training on your part. GOOD FOR YOU! 
You should take a lot of pride in your horsey accomplishments! You deserve to be respected for your abilities as a great horsewoman


----------



## raisinandelana

Love the pics and video  and you look great! Love the blue jacket... where did you get it?


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Jut think of posting Videos on U Tube as Casting Pearls before Swine.....
they have no idea how precious what you and your horse have is and therefore they do not , can not appreciate it  their loss, not yours. you will find a much more appreciative audience here I'm sure


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

Idlepastures said:


> @ TRG - I think you look GREAT on Gem! Wow! <3 his green color scheme, too  And I think you have a good idea w/ putting the phone/camera on the fence! I don't have any video of me riding Levi :-/
> @ Kait18 - Thank you for the kind words! Tell your sister its mind over matter. If she doesn't mind, it doesn't matter!


 
thank you soooo much for the kind words, it really means alot to me... and btw my filming secret is this..(its kinda stupid really  ) i use the regular camera to sit on the fence to film when im not holding it, and when im riding i use my phone  makes it easier to handle, and i dont think the quality is too bad...


but THANK YOU again!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TrailRidingGemini said:


> and even more embarrassing is the vid of me riding him... i wont be posting this to youtube since soo many ppl have mean things to say


I think you two look great together as well. Also, about YouTube. Go ahead and put your video up on YouTube and just disable comments from your vids. That way no one can say anything at all about them and you can still share them in good quality.


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

well!... you convinced me  





 
heres his youtube vid... 

oh btw... everyone who comes to my barn to ride in the disabled program keeps stopping me and asking what/why i have that bag on his tail.. i have to keep explaining that he has a long tail that touches the ground and that the owner told me "you better not cut it!!" (in a hebrew accent) lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know exactly what you mean about having to keep the tail wrapped/bagged. My old gelding's tail would drag on the ground a good 3-6" if left unwrapped and would get all muddy and disgusting. My old gelding was a bright bay 14.2hh arab/saddlebred cross (3/4 arab and 1/4 saddlebred). I always felt like a giant on him (5'7" and 175lbs). lol


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

lol.. i think the long tail is a luxury, do to the Arab side for Gem.. since he alway has his tail up... he just so cute  but then every so often you can see that welsh side come out... like when you just look at that belly of his


----------



## dee

Dancer had a long beautiful mane until just recently - I walked out of the house and saw her bare neck - have yet to figure out where her mane went - it wasn't cut, and I can't find any where that she might have rubbed it out...I think it got chewed on. Oh well - it will grow back and next year (hopefully) we'll be finished with the majority of the pasture and the horses won't be cooped up in the sacrifice lot.

Gem - you look great on your horse - and you aren't all that big. Now, I, on the other hand, am huge. I'm so glad that none of my riding buddies (most of which are NOT plus sized) are so encouraging. If they hadn't been, I'd never had had the nerve to get on Dancer at all, let alone ride on a trail ride!









I can't wait until I can find a saddle that meets three basic criteria: 1) fits my hard to fit horse; 2) fits my fat backside and 3) I can afford on my measly budget. All because I rode on that trail one time, and have an obsessive desire to do it again and again and again!


----------



## Golden Horse

dee said:


> I can't wait until I can find a saddle that meets three basic criteria: 1) fits my hard to fit horse; 2) fits my fat backside and 3) I can afford on my measly budget. All because I rode on that trail one time, and have an obsessive desire to do it again and again and again!



:lol::lol: Good luck with that search, you know you are going to have to settle for two out of three don't you? Either it will fit both of your perfectly, but you'll need a bank loan to pay for it. OR, it will cost the right amount, fit your horse, but not you.

Third option can't happen, cost the right amount, fits you but not your horse, the only one you wont do:wink:


----------



## raisinandelana

Just keep looking for used saddles  and you never know Lizzy from EighteenHands is very handy about finding awesome things online. I bet she would be more than happy to help you if you ask her. She is very awesome with finding awesome plus sized friendly tack! (Didn't mean to volunteer on her behalf or anything just seen her work some magic with ther web surfing skills!


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*Golden horse thats too funny but SO true!~*



Golden Horse said:


> :lol::lol: Good luck with that search, you know you are going to have to settle for two out of three don't you? Either it will fit both of your perfectly, but you'll need a bank loan to pay for it. OR, it will cost the right amount, fit your horse, but not you.
> 
> Third option can't happen, cost the right amount, fits you but not your horse, the only one you wont do:wink:


OMG THAT is hilarious!! its like a TRIANGLE of saddle fitting and you can only have 2 out of 3 corners and it goes like this: corner 1 inexpensive, corner 2 fits your horse, corner 3 fits you. 
you can get a great inexpensive saddle that fits your horse but not you (or vise versa) or you can get a great saddle that fits you both but is not inexpensive LOL 
that is a universal truth I'm afraid!


----------



## dee

You are right, I suspect. I'm probably going to have to take out a second and maybe third mortgage on the house to get the right saddle. Sad thing is (or maybe not so sad?) that if I get a saddle that fits us both now and ride very much, I may lose enough weight that I could use a smaller, and therefore less expensive saddle. Tis a catch 22! Then again, I like LOTS of room in my saddle seat!

Why couldn't Dancer just be a plain old quarter horse? Life would be so much easier!


----------



## raisinandelana

If only I could get a loan  well after I pay off my current one I am plannning on getting a truck and trailer... might as well incorporate 2 new saddles in that loan! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailRidingGemini

raisinandelana said:


> Love the pics and video  and you look great! Love the blue jacket... where did you get it?


 
actually i got it at walmart, they are selling them right now. and my fiance had to push me to get it cuz i thought it didnt fit


----------



## DutchFeather

I'm kinda in the middle of being a plus sized rider and a skinny rider... I consider myself a curvy rider lol...

Anyways, I had this little QH mare, all of 14.2hh and just tiny really. A lot of smaller QH can carry a heavier rider, but she just wasn't up to it. She'd brace herself when I got on, groan as I got off and if I asked for more than a walk you could tell she was uncomfortable. Please excuse my hands in that picture, I was still extremely sore from a VERY BAD fall I had 2 weeks previos.


















So I sold her and upgraded to something more my size and style!!!! Who, I might ad, made my butt look smaller


----------



## raisinandelana

TrailRidingGemini - your Fiance was right for making you buy it...it looks good on you!

And DutchFeather I love your horse! I wish I was your size! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BurningAmber520

Eeeep!! It's been so long since I've been on this forum, I had no idea they added a plus sized section! I love it! Gonna be here all the time now! Haha. I am plus sized and proud, 6'0 and around 275lbs, I'm working on losing weight, because I want be healthier not because Im ashamed of who I am! 

Here is me and my Percheron/Tb mare, Amber!


----------



## Eileen

Love the pictures.


----------



## Golden Horse

Looking good BA, how tall is your Amber?


----------



## Rissa

Sure. I will.


----------



## Rissa




----------



## Eileen

Wow I love the pictures


----------



## Idlepastures

@ Rissa - Gorgeous horse, gorgeous rider!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissa

Idlepastures said:


> @ Rissa - Gorgeous horse, gorgeous rider!!!!!!!!



Well thank you! That horse is just stupendous I adore her. Her name is Rommie.


----------



## Idlepastures

How tall is she, Rissa? I love the red dress costume!


----------



## Rissa

Idlepastures said:


> How tall is she, Rissa? I love the red dress costume!



She is about 15.3 but has a LOT of presence.


----------



## Idlepastures

I agree! She looks alot taller than that!


----------



## Fellpony

Idlepastures said:


> @ Rissa - Gorgeous horse, gorgeous rider!!!!!!!!


 
^^^^^ Ths


----------



## Eileen

She is as beautiful as you are and such a perfect match of horse and rider. How fortunate you both are.
Thank you for sharing your pictures, If you ever decide to use these pictures in calendar,
I would love to be one of the first in line to buy one just to have the pictures.


----------



## BuddyBunny

I take a pic when I go ride tomorrow and post it.  All of your guys horses are SO pretty! ^
^


----------



## Rocky1986

The horses I have ridden..

Paint horse- Captain 2nd lessons
Golden Horse- Lemon 1st lessons
Brown horse- Rocky- Current lessons!!


----------



## Rocky1986

Haylee said:


> Me and my Cody Man.


 
Wow you are so pretty!


----------



## Chio

PHP:


[IMG]file:///Users/Clio/Library/Caches/TemporaryItems/moz-screenshot-4.png[/IMG]


----------



## WildAcreFarms

nice pics ladies. I gotta get my big boy out for some costume photos those were incredible!!!! beautiful horses AND riders too


----------



## Kato

I am 5'6" and 275 lbs. Here is my Morgan Mare and I. I am still trying to add more grocheries to her.....wish I could giver her some of mine :lol:

The horse I normally ride is a small 15 hand Tennessee Walker, and she's on the fluffy side herself. She is small but mighty and holds my weight well.


----------



## Golden Horse

Kato said:


> I am 5'6" and 275 lbs. Here is my Morgan Mare and I. I am still trying to add more grocheries to her.....wish I could giver her some of mine :lol:



She is a beautiful mare, and when they get fat transplants sorted out I'm donating mine to my Arab mare, I think it would work just right for both of us


----------



## myQHpaul

This is Raven and I. I am 5'6 and 230 lbs. I don't like to think I am overweight so much as just really fluffy


----------



## myQHpaul

This is me on my barn owner's rescue draft Wallie. He is such a smooth ride and a true gentleman.


----------



## Jamiee

Awesome forum! Here's me and my best boy <3


----------



## WildAcreFarms

super nice pics ladies!! i'm going to a show Dec 3rd so i'll post some pics of me and my boy all turned out. You guys all look great on your babies  I"m so happy to have this part of the forum for us fluffy riders. it makes me feel like I'm not the only big girl on earth riding. My neighbors are all western country riders and they seem to think that its fine to be a big rider (or at least they are nice to me and i think they and thinking it OK). but I think that it's more common in the western world to be a big rider then it is to be an english rider and be big. But i ride englsih anyway and they laugh at me for my english saddles but ask me if i care. I laugh at them for riding bulls for the sole purpose of getting bucked off on purpose too that i guess that makes us even LOL!


----------



## IquitosARG10

Rocky1986 said:


> Wow you are so pretty!


I LOVE LOVE LOOOOVE THAT HALTER! Absolutely stunning on him!


----------



## Stakie

Well, I don't have any pictures of ME riding on Ziggy. I have one of me standing beside him the day I FULLY adopted him.







He has since gained weight. I probably have too.. from turkey.


----------



## tecara

*Me and Mighty Mini Mack*

I'm a big girl and figured I'd never ride again until I got my big boy last month!!!


----------



## raisinandelana

Pretty ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Stakie is your big boy a TB? hes very nice looks exactly like my big Warmblood Gelding when i got him  Hes a HOSS now LOL and beautiful i might add.

Ang Tecara i love your big black boy as well Is he a draft? he is gorgeous!

what is it about these huge guys that leaves them unridden? that is until us BIG Girls come along LOL nobody had ridden my Norman in 4 years and hes only 7 years old!!


----------



## tecara

WildAcreFarms said:


> Ang Tecara i love your big black boy as well Is he a draft? he is gorgeous!


He is a reg. Percheron. 5 yrs old, gelded last Feb. so very new to saddle. But he's got such a great puppy dog personality I think we will do great together with some time.


----------



## WildAcreFarms

Yeah my big Norman was not gelded until he was 7 years old. He is very much proud cut and you have to stay on-top of him otherwise he will steamroll right over you and do whatever he wants. He KNOWS hes a big guy. the farm he came from raises Thoroughbreds so i think he was pretty much allowed to run rampant. many times with the TBS all they care about is running ability and they tend to just work around behavior issues rather than confront them head on.....


----------



## draftdreaming

*Brave? Nah, love me, love my horse!*

I only ride draft horses, in part because I'm 6ft tall and 240lbs and they have wonderful power that makes you feel like a fly on their butt! My Belgian mare has such a smooth jog and is as quick as a QH on cattle. The drafts do require some differences in riding, but they're so worth it.


----------



## Stakie

Nope, the horse in the picture is a ASB. =3 He is fatter and much fluffier now.


----------



## kait18

draftdreaming- absolutely in love with your horse


----------



## draftdreaming

*Thank you Kait*

The one on the left is Tilly, a Clyde/QH PMU baby and the one on the right is a full Belgian we named Waffle. We live and work on a 300 acre farm in OR and they're such good trail horses, the Belgian will go through brush taller than she can see and over rocks, whatever. Just hates water, she doesn't want to get those delicate size 5 feet wet!


----------



## meganishername

~










~










~


----------



## WildAcreFarms

meganishername 
super super pretty paint! and nice size too how big is she?
shes beautiful


----------



## WildAcreFarms

draftdreaming said:


> I only ride draft horses, in part because I'm 6ft tall and 240lbs and they have wonderful power that makes you feel like a fly on their butt! My Belgian mare has such a smooth jog and is as quick as a QH on cattle. The drafts do require some differences in riding, but they're so worth it.


Hi your horses are lovely. I've never ridden a draft horse what is different about riding them? I have heard they are very gentle and was thinking about looking into one as a "husbands horse". 

I love BIG horses so I'm sure I'd appreciate a draftee  plus i think they are gorgeous.


----------



## DutchFeather

WildAcreFarms said:


> Hi your horses are lovely. I've never ridden a draft horse what is different about riding them? I have heard they are very gentle and was thinking about looking into one as a "husbands horse".
> 
> I love BIG horses so I'm sure I'd appreciate a draftee  plus i think they are gorgeous.


In my experience they can take a little more leg, especially to get them to go faster haha. Some can also take more rein depending on how they were trained, like if the were a driving horse first. Most are calm and gentle, and then you have some that like to get "jiggy" and prancy, it really depends on the horse. My colt for instance, is a jiggy boy, always on the go. While the geldings in the barn are calm and passive and you really have to "kick" to get more than a trot.


----------



## meganishername

He's only about 15 right now, but he's just a baby and he's growing
he's three.


----------



## kitten_Val

^^ I love that last "butt" pic! Too cute!


----------



## draftdreaming

*to WildAcreFarms*

Thanks for the comment on my girls, I'll be sure to tell them! As far as their being different, I find them more comfortable for me to ride because they fit me better. I have QHs too and owned an Appy with a very TB like body, very narrow and tall. I feel the width of the draft places my legs more of where I want them to be on the horse's side and, being an intermediate rider, I feel I stay put better on them. I also LOVE the power they have at the canter, it's like nothing else. My girls are also very smooth to ride which counts a lot for any horse. As far as a "husband horse", I think it will definitely depend on the individual personality, but the men I've talked to seem to prefer a draft size so they feel more secure. There are retired police horses available at times that are well trained and not spooky, just watch out for ringbone from the pavement.


----------



## draftdreaming

*Help*

Can't seem to get my pics to load! Also, last post should read "spooky" in the last sentence, not "spooke".


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

BurningAmber520 said:


> Eeeep!! It's been so long since I've been on this forum, I had no idea they added a plus sized section! I love it! Gonna be here all the time now! Haha. I am plus sized and proud, 6'0 and around 275lbs, I'm working on losing weight, because I want be healthier not because Im ashamed of who I am!
> 
> Here is me and my Percheron/Tb mare, Amber!


i noticed your in NY as well  im right across the river. 
i wana say your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## callidorre

I just found this forum section and had to join. So here's some pictures of me and my gelding Kaiba-


----------



## kitten_Val

callidorre said:


> I just found this forum section and had to join. So here's some pictures of me and my gelding Kaiba-


Very cute horse. What breed is he? I'd LOVE to try swimming with my mare(s), but there are no places around. 

And Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

callidorre said:


> I just found this forum section and had to join.


Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## tinyliny

that picture with the stone house reminds me of the Brandywine. My mom lived in PA for a few years and I came to visit a couple of times. Lovely countryside.

YOur horse looks very happy with you.


----------



## callidorre

Thanks for the welcome! He's a 12 year old quarter horse. That house is one of the historical houses on the Gettysburg Battlefield. And he loves water. That creek is on my the barn property, so we can walk right in after riding in the summer. That's about the deepest it gets. I'm lucky that one of the closer state parks has a giant lake that we can ride right into on trail rides.


----------



## Carolineeeee

What brand of saddle do you use? It is beautiful!


----------



## callidorre

Thanks! It's a 19 inch Dover Circuit Elite XC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WildAcreFarms

callidorre
WELCOME!! 
your horse is beautiful! You guys look so happy together.
Its really cool that he goes into the water so easy.
have fun and enjoy the forum


----------



## BlckAPHAColt

I am big I am beautiful and I am a good rider


----------



## soenjer55

Golden Horse said:


> Dee it's really hard to tell from that pic how suited Dancer and you are, in fact it's very hard to tell from any picture.
> 
> More pics from me
> 
> Here I am on Fancy, my first time on a horse in a long time, this is my little beginner friendly weight carrying Haflinger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people told me that we looked like a good match, and she looked fine for me, just on a set of these pics. Truth is she wasn't fine, she had to brace when I got on, and she is not happy with a heavier rider on her.
> 
> I knew that which is one of the reasons I bought Appy Gilmore there.
> 
> When I posted this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It caused quite a debate among a load of people I didn't know and who didn't know me or Mr G, and they deemed that I was to heavy for him...wrong, the reason that I'm smiling so much in the pic is that he didn't have to brace when I got on, and he rode the same for me as he did for the lightweight I was buying him from.
> 
> As larger riders we are always seeking some sort of validation about if our horse can carry is, truth is the onlt one who can truthfully tell you that is the horse themselves.
> 
> Be totally honest with yourself, and watch and listen to your horse, let a smaller rider have a go and compare their way of going. Involve a trusted and experienced friend to watch these things as well, it will give you a far truer picture than asking people on a message board:wink:


It bugs me how fragile people think horses are. It's like they think that if you're not 100 lbs or less, you can't ride a horse that isn't a 17 hand draft...


----------



## soenjer55

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Everybody loves him! lol Well, everyone except that mare that kicked him today.
> 
> And that halter is the only thing we could find to fit his massive noggin! I'm cursed with long legs and he's cursed with a Frankenstein head.


'cursed' with long legs? Gosh. I wish I had long legs.... 
I always wanted long legs like my sisters because I look funny riding, plus dresses look bad lol!


----------



## HowClever

Another photo of me, riding my fiance's horse Romance. She is as green as green can be, so I will be putting a couple of rides on her before he jumps on and we head out!

What I learned from the photos of this ride is that the shirt I am wearing makes me look even more like a fat *** than usual!


----------



## kitten_Val

BlckAPHAColt said:


> I am big I am beautiful and I am a good rider


That's a nice colored paint I have to say!


----------



## velessa

Hi! I just found this forum and had to post! This is me and my Clydesdale/TB gelding Waldo. I'm 5'8" and ~250 pounds currently...I think...I don't look at scales anymore!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone I am a larger rider too 
here is a picture of me riding my friends Paint horse 
Lamar


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Velessa - Waldo is adorable!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

Waldo is sure cute


----------



## velessa

Thank you! He's aptly named, it took me four years to find the right horse for me!


----------



## Country Woman

have fun with your horse


----------



## RadHenry09

callidorre said:


> I just found this forum section and had to join. So here's some pictures of me and my gelding Kaiba-


 
Welcome!
Yeah , another PA girl! Where in PA? I am always looking for trail ride buddies if you aren't too far. I remember that stone house from Gettysburg when we visited there over the summer


----------



## RadHenry09

Here I am on my gelding..he is a Kiger mustang ( I believe) I am short (5 ft) and really need to shed a lot of weight. I am under 200 but being shorter does not help at all. My geldings carry my weight really well..My Mustang is 15 hands. My Paint is 15.1 hands
I am riding in a dressage saddle in this pic , but feel more at home in my circle Y western saddle. It is really hard to find a dressage saddle that fits my short legs:-|


----------



## Country Woman

You look great on your horses 
have fun riding 
I am also on the heavy side


----------



## draftgrl

You all are lookin great!! 
So funny story, last weekend I bought my dream horse, a Gypsy Vanner cross, who is 1 1/2 year old, and barely halter broke. The stable owner (meaning no offense) said, well at least you're good at one thing, an anchor....ok, seems pretty lame now that I typed it out.

Anyway.... here's a pic of the gypsy baby since I cant ride him yet, and of me riding Jack, my old horse who my dad now rides since his brain injury
Also, the last pic is of my crew in 2009 in SD when I was a dude guide. There was another XL gal there also, which I though was pretty cool!


----------



## callidorre

I actually live around gettysburg. I board my horse there and just moved a few towns away over to mechanicsburg. I love trail riding so if you're anywhere close to me I'd be happy to meet up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I love your Gypsy Horse


----------



## draftgrl

Thanks CW, Can't wait for him to grow up and see him then! But am really excited to have him and get him started! He's only halter broke really lol


----------



## Country Woman

I love the colors of the Gypsies 
They remind me of a Paint Friesian 
are you going to ride western or English


----------



## draftgrl

I ride western. I'll also be training him to drive, have a few harness' at my folks' place, hopefully I will be able to find one that will fit him so I can start that as soon as I'm happy with his ground work and such 
I love freisians also...soo pretty


----------



## Country Woman

Here are pictures of me riding a Paint Quarter Horse Lamar

he was too small for me though only 14.2 I prefer 15hh or taller 
the tallest horse I rode was a Thoroughbred/ Quarter Horse 17hh his name was moose 
and he was Chestnut in color


----------



## tinyliny

Kind of odd, but that bit almost looks like it's upside down. Gorgeaous landscape there.


----------



## NC Trail Rider

Any suggestions for good sports bras that won't smoosh 'em like a hoagie roll?


----------



## Country Woman

The picture was taken in Maple Ridge BC, Canada
its a nice town lots of nice views


----------



## Country Woman

it is a Western snaffle bit and it was a little too big for this horse


----------



## Rissa

**** on it, here are two more.

Myself and my boys.









My girlfriend Brittney and I and the boys.


----------



## Country Woman

very nice horses Rissa 
is the black horse a Freisian


----------



## Rissa

Country Woman said:


> very nice horses Rissa
> is the black horse a Freisian



Yep, that's Hylke my 17 years young Friesian gelding.  The other is my American Saddlebred, Eric.


----------



## HowClever

Rissa, those photos are beautiful! You and Brittney look so happy


----------



## Country Woman

is Hylke a Dutch name 
Is Eric a Palomino American Saddlebred

I agree both of you look very happy


----------



## Rissa

Thakn you.  I think we are pretty happy! We're gonna go on our first trail ride together tomorrow. Now that I have Hylke and Eric we can both go out together.


----------



## Country Woman

Have fun on your trail ride


----------



## RadHenry09

This is from todays ride. It was cold 34 degrees was the high..I have on 5 layers of clothing. No snow to speak off yet , but calling for snow showers over night.


----------



## tinyliny

Cute helmet wrap!


----------



## RadHenry09

tinyliny said:


> Cute helmet wrap!


 
Thanks , my husband said that I looked like a Ewok from Star wars :?

I told him that with all those layers I felt like a weeble wobble


----------



## Country Woman

you do look cozy


----------



## Country Woman

Sadly I am not going to post any pictures of me riding cause I don't own the horse


----------



## kitten_Val

RadHenry09 said:


> This is from todays ride. It was cold 34 degrees was the high..I have on 5 layers of clothing. No snow to speak off yet , but calling for snow showers over night.


Where did you get that helmet cover? Very cute! I have one similar, but it's in boring black.


----------



## kitten_Val

Country Woman said:


> Sadly I am not going to post any pictures of me riding cause I don't own the horse


That's fine. Lots of people on forum don't. But still participate! Don't be discouraged!


----------



## RadHenry09

kitten_Val said:


> Where did you get that helmet cover? Very cute! I have one similar, but it's in boring black.


 
Got it from RockHorseRanch when I ordered some things from her a few months ago. It does keep my ears and neck warm, even though it makes me look like an Ewok:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

RadHenry I would vote for looking like BigFoot if it keeps me warm


----------



## Country Woman

I would love to start riding again


----------



## WarmbloodX

i <3 this thread


----------



## Rissa

Country Woman said:


> is Hylke a Dutch name
> Is Eric a Palomino American Saddlebred
> 
> I agree both of you look very happy



Hylke is a Dutch name. His full name is Hylke ut' Mieden. 

Eric is an American Saddlebred, but he's golden Champagne. He gets really light colored in the winter but in the summer his metallic sheen shows through. He has amber eyes.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

RadHenry09 said:


> I told him that with all those layers I felt like a weeble wobble


Weeble wobble is a good thing! That's how I explain balancing through your mid-section to beginner lesson kids. You've got a one up :wink:


----------



## RadHenry09

Well, you know the saying " Weebles wobble, but they don't fall down!" lol


----------



## HollysHorses

I don't have a picture of me riding yet but this is Sherlock and I standing by eachother


----------



## Stakie

One of the only pictures of me on a horse. My fiance took the picture.. I am not sure it was for me.. but he lovvvveeess taking picture of his Willow.


----------



## kitten_Val

Stakie said:


> One of the only pictures of me on a horse. My fiance took the picture.. I am not sure it was for me.. but he lovvvveeess taking picture of his Willow.


Very nice horse, Stakie! You look great together. 
Love that pink color bridle too!  (my only worry it does look like it was put backwards, which happened to me too in past with one-ear bridle)


----------



## draftgrl

Good lookin horse Stakie!! Lol looks like he's sayin F you, I do NOT want to be here right now!! I'm sure it's just how the camera caught the picture, too funny though!


----------



## Stakie

I am pretty sure that is exactly what she was saying. LOL


----------



## draftgrl

OH sorry! SHE oops


----------



## Rissa

She doesn't look too happy. What kind of bit is that?


----------



## iridehorses

Rissa said:


> She doesn't look too happy. What kind of bit is that?


Since the bridle is on backwards, I would guess that the bit is in backwards too. That could easily account for an unhappy horse


----------



## Stakie

It was an O-ring. She wasn't happy because her boyfriend was not with her and I am pretty sure that picture was taken before I realized her bridle was not on properly. (Her boyfriend was behind the camera-man.) =P


----------



## Rissa

I didn't even realize the bridle was on backwards, lol. Ouch.


----------



## Stakie

Yeah, neither did my fiance when he put it on. T__T Not happening again...ever.


----------



## Country Woman

Looks like the bridle is too small too


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to start riding again in the spring 
I am looking forward to it


----------



## draftgrl

Question about an O-ring snaffle...I have been told both ways, should you use a chin strap with one or not?


----------



## Country Woman

Yes it would not hurt 
I like the D ring myself 
I ride western and prefer to us a snaffle D ring bit


----------



## Can He Star

hmm me and eddie...


----------



## Country Woman

very nice form and nice horse


----------



## Can He Star

^^^ thankyou


----------



## Rissa

Can He Star said:


> hmm me and eddie...


I thought this was for "plus size" riders? I must be confused about what category I'm in.


----------



## kitten_Val

Rissa said:


> I thought this was for "plus size" riders?


It is. But I have to say sometime people consider themselves "plus" even though they are not really "plus". Heck, I consider myself "plus" every time I look for the breeches: all feel so tight!


----------



## Country Woman

To some people I am plus size But I see my self as average to large 
but I need to lose 20 - 25 lbs
but I take a 14 pants


----------



## RadHenry09

Here is a pic of me without a helmet on...Here are my boys dressed up for the holidays!


----------



## Idlepastures

@rad - I love your paint  Must show him/her off more!


----------



## Country Woman

RadHenry09 said:


> Here is a pic of me without a helmet on...Here are my boys dressed up for the holidays!


Do your horses mind the hats
love to see your more of your Paint


----------



## loveduffy

trail riding is what we do best


----------



## loveduffy

note I did not say picture taken is what I do best


----------



## Country Woman

very nice picture


----------



## Cat

What an amazing thread. Nice seeing people of all sizes getting out and enjoying their horses.

Personally I dropped 80 lbs from my highest point (and still had about 30 lbs to go), but unfortunately have gained about 30 or so of that back. It just makes me so frustrated. But I pulled on my big girl panties and giving it a solid go again. But in the mean time - I'm still going to enjoy my horses. 

My main riding horse is my haflinger. He is going on 11 this spring and he's been in my life since he was a yearling. I have a grade that will be 3 this spring who is a bit taller than my haflinger and already pretty wide. I'm hoping to lose at least 30 lbs before I start him under saddle - even if that means delaying his first saddle ride a bit. But it gives me incentive!




























He loved the water!









Here is a pic from a couple years ago at my 80 lbs lost. Really hope to get back to that soon!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Cat nice to meet you 
good luck with your weight lose 
I too have to lose weight its for my health 
I like your pictures


----------



## Fellpony

Cat said:


> What an amazing thread. Nice seeing people of all sizes getting out and enjoying their horses.
> 
> Personally I dropped 80 lbs from my highest point (and still had about 30 lbs to go), but unfortunately have gained about 30 or so of that back. It just makes me so frustrated. But I pulled on my big girl panties and giving it a solid go again. But in the mean time - I'm still going to enjoy my horses.
> 
> My main riding horse is my haflinger. He is going on 11 this spring and he's been in my life since he was a yearling. I have a grade that will be 3 this spring who is a bit taller than my haflinger and already pretty wide. I'm hoping to lose at least 30 lbs before I start him under saddle - even if that means delaying his first saddle ride a bit. But it gives me incentive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved the water!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from a couple years ago at my 80 lbs lost. Really hope to get back to that soon!


Another pony rider at last  I was begining to think I am the only larger rider who normally rides a pony. So welcome :lol:

Your haffy is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Great pics Cat! Toby is so stinkin' cute! I have a student that has 2 haffies, one a riding type, one a puller - the pulling type mare is an absolute tank! I've tried unsuccessfully to "borrow" her, the QH girl in me is very much in love with her apple butt


----------



## Cat

Thanks everyone!

CW - good luck with your weight loss. Health issues unfortunately usually make it even harder, but keep working at it!

Fellpony - you're right - it is nice to know another pony owner. 

MHFQ - I bet that "pulling type" haflinger might surprise you and make a decent riding horse. I got to ride a really stocky haflinger once and I figured he would be choppy as could be and he ended up being really smooth in the trot! Totally surprising. Good luck in trying to "borrow" her. LOL.


----------



## Country Woman

Cat said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> CW - good luck with your weight loss. Health issues unfortunately usually make it even harder, but keep working at it!
> 
> Fellpony - you're right - it is nice to know another pony owner.
> 
> MHFQ - I bet that "pulling type" haflinger might surprise you and make a decent riding horse. I got to ride a really stocky haflinger once and I figured he would be choppy as could be and he ended up being really smooth in the trot! Totally surprising. Good luck in trying to "borrow" her. LOL.


Thank you Cat 
and I might start riding again so that will give me motivation to lose 
btw I love your pony


----------



## theosgirl

i am not sure how to post a picture here but was wondering what everyone's opinion is of how proportionate I am on my horse, he is now 4 years old and i think he has stopped growing however i need a small stepladder to get on him he is about 16 hands tall 
the saddle i was riding in isn't what i ride in so it was a small fit
thanks


----------



## Country Woman

Here is a picture of Lamar and me 
I know he is too small he is around 14 hh 
and I need a 15 hh 
and the saddle is to small for me too 
I need a 16 in western saddle
I know the bridle is twisted too


----------



## velessa

Country Woman, it's not just that the bridle is twisted, the bit is also upside down in those pictures...


----------



## Country Woman

I was not aware of this thanks 
for letting me know


----------



## kitten_Val

loveduffy said:


> trail riding is what we do best


duffy, how big is your horse? He looks so tall! Cute pic!


----------



## kitten_Val

Country Woman said:


> Here is a picture of Lamar and me
> I know he is too small he is around 14 hh
> and I need a 15 hh
> and the saddle is to small for me too
> I need a 16 in western saddle
> I know the bridle is twisted too


CW, I'd never consider you a "plus" size. :grin:


----------



## Country Woman

thank you neither does my husband Marc


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Riding Belle Our Paso Fino


----------



## kitten_Val

^^ Love pasos. I did ride couple in past and they have such a nice gait (still funny to feel under the butt  ).


----------



## loveduffy

at this time ( late night) I can not remember how big my guy is I am 5'2"


----------



## dee

GhostWind - I adore Pasos. My daughter has a little Paso Fino mare - she's only around 13 - 13.2 HH, and is so dainty when she does the Paso Fino, it was easy to forgive her horrid conformation when I watched her gait down the road. Our friend is a Paso Fino breeder and artist who is well known in the Paso Fino community - at least around here. I sure wish I wasn't so very large, because I wouldn't mind having one myself, even if they are rather pricy...


----------



## RadHenry09

Country Woman said:


> Do your horses mind the hats
> love to see your more of your Paint


 Actually my guys didnt mind wearing the hats at all..lol 

Our Paint is so wonderful , he is my daughters horse and has been a great horse for her.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

dee said:


> GhostWind - I adore Pasos. My daughter has a little Paso Fino mare - she's only around 13 - 13.2 HH, and is so dainty when she does the Paso Fino, it was easy to forgive her horrid conformation when I watched her gait down the road. Our friend is a Paso Fino breeder and artist who is well known in the Paso Fino community - at least around here. I sure wish I wasn't so very large, because I wouldn't mind having one myself, even if they are rather pricy...


The one I'm riding in the photo is 15.2 hands (about 1/4" shy of the .2) she is very large for a paso. Big boned also. We have a full columbian mare who is a grey that is only 13 hands but she is a GORGEOUS mover. Wish i had someone small enough to get on her to get video of her moving. I am most definitely too large. lol. They are great horses. very intelligent. Gorgeous manes and tails and gaits to die for. If I wasnt such a die hard appy lover Id own a barn full of Pasos


----------



## Country Woman

RadHenry09 said:


> Actually my guys didnt mind wearing the hats at all..lol
> 
> Our Paint is so wonderful , he is my daughters horse and has been a great horse for her.


that is good that her horse is good for her


----------



## jumanji321

I'm not plus sized(size 6), but my mom is. She actually lost a good 40 pounds when she started riding. I hope you all have fun riding and continue to love what you do! Riding is one of the best ways to spend your time IMO.


----------



## Country Woman

I am hoping to go riding and lose some weight too


----------



## Bennett

My avatar is me and my horse, bennett. I have a ridiculous grin. 
I love my monster :-D


----------



## Arthur13

Of course I'm brave enough to post a picture!!


----------



## Country Woman

Arthur13 said:


> Of course I'm brave enough to post a picture!!


Very nice picture
you don't look plus size to me


----------



## Moveurasets

I was so worried about riding, the last time I rode was about 10 yrs ago and my heaviest was 150 but now I only wish to see that Lol. So I have been really worried. My horses are both over 15 hands and they are both "fluffy" to so I am hoping working them will work me lol. My gelding is so heavy he has to lose weight before anyone can ride him. So I am hoping we lose weight together. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Arthur13

Country Woman said:


> Very nice picture
> you don't look plus size to me



Well we all have different views on it! I'm about 180 pounds and I'm 5'5''. My trainer is constantly telling me to loose weight and that I need to get in shape...


----------



## Showjumper1

I'm not plus size but I do have a few pounds I'd like to lose. I don't have any pictures of me riding after I had my baby (trying to loose the post baby weight), but I have my Youtube video (btw, Sebastian isn't for sale anymore, I've decided to keep him for a while). Also this was taken like 6 months after my baby and I hadn't been riding much so I lost some of my riding skill. I've since gotten a trainer and improved alot:


----------



## TheMadHatter

Never dare me to do anything cause I'll do it! 

Me and the love of my life, 24yr old appaloosa gelding Blue. He's 17hh and over 1300lbs so, he carries me pretty good lol









Without me on him

















Do you think he's too small for me? 

I AM on a quest to loose weight though and not for anyone else other than my horses. Blue is retiring from riding soon and my newest mount is Cisco, my 15.3hh little brick house, who I also will be showing this coming spring in halter classes and I need to trim up some so I can fit into one of those disco balls people call show shirts  








Think he'll do? LOL


----------



## Country Woman

Good luck with your weight loss


----------



## draftgrl

TheMadHatter said:


> I need to trim up some so I can fit into one of those *disco balls* people call show shirts


HAHA thats great, and so true!


----------



## Country Woman

the horse looks ok to me 
love your Paint


----------



## Moveurasets

Here is me and my big behind out with Buddy, his 1st day under a saddle He has made such progress this week, from running over me to now doing exactly whats is asked in the round pen, may start taking him for walks lol. He loves to smell everything. This saddle is huge and it looks like a kid saddle on him almost. No one sit on it just getting him use to a saddle and this was the biggest around lol. So now to look for a bigger saddle lol.


----------



## velessa

Buddy's a big guy! What breed is he?


----------



## Country Woman

Buddy looks happy 
nice saddle what kind is it 
i say wintec


----------



## spookychick13

Here is me on Brandon...excuse how awful I look, I had a nasty headcold.

I am down about 30lbs from that pic. 

Brandon is a big, stocky polish arabian.


----------



## Country Woman

you two look great 

congratulations on your weight loss


----------



## Moveurasets

velessa said:


> Buddy's a big guy! What breed is he?



He is a TWH/SSh I believe. They were given to me because the guy didn't have time for them with his wife being very sick. They are making me a list with me more info on them, His mom is not much smaller By the time I got working on her it was to dark for pics though. I am not sure what kind of Saddle it belongs to my friend she has several it was just the biggest lol. It is to small for someone to ride him with but it serves for just sitting there lol.


----------



## tinyliny

Brandon is really lovely. I prefer the Polish Arabs, myself. (like I know that much about them!)


----------



## spookychick13

He is my sweetheart.  He really is a great guy, considering all that he's been through before me.
It's amazing how they can learn to trust humans again.


----------



## Country Woman

I hope to have a horse some day


----------



## Aliciagdarling

Here are a couple pictures of me riding. I haven't always been over weight but having kids put so much extra weight on that I've had a difficult time losing.


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I started to gain weight after I had my daughter


----------



## Country Woman

Aliciagdarling said:


> Here are a couple pictures of me riding. I haven't always been over weight but having kids put so much extra weight on that I've had a difficult time losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like your hair style


----------



## RadHenry09

Country Woman said:


> I started to gain weight after I had my daughter


 
Oh my goodness , it is so crazy how having kids seems to do that to our bodies. I weigh more now than I did when I was carrying my daughter. I have been seriously considering joining weight watchers and being a shorter person( in my case) doesn't help matters at all.


----------



## Aliciagdarling

I'm short too...5ft2in... So, that makes me look super pudgy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RadHenry09

Aliciagdarling said:


> I'm short too...5ft2in... So, that makes me look super pudgy...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I understand, I am 5' with short legs :-| makes everything harder especially being a fuller filly. I can't mount my horses from the ground and finding a saddle to fit me is not fun. Especailly Dressage saddles, the flaps are too long. My doctor says that I should weigh 100lbs. I don't even know the last time I saw 100lbs, I was still a kid. Losing 50 lbs would be my goal right now, or even 10lbs!


----------



## Aliciagdarling

I would love to loose 50! That wpuld put me back at pre kids weight =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aliciagdarling

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

I am 5'6'' and I don't look overweight 
but I need to loose for my health


----------



## Tnavas

What a great page - this is me and my Clydie girl - I'm back on board after a very long break


----------



## Eclipse295

I am 5' 7"(or something like that been awhile since I actually measured) and weight around 230-240lbs at the moment. The only pictures I actually have are me at shows or with my animals. I usually avoid cameras like the plague. I am trying to loose weight, my horses are my reason, I want to ride and do well, and actually ride well.








On my 15hh Appaloosa mare. She carries me really well.









Showing my 12.2 Haflinger mare. I don't ride her yet.


----------



## Fellpony

Loving your little haffy :lol:


----------



## Eclipse295

Fellpony said:


> Loving your little haffy :lol:


Thank You.


----------



## Country Woman

love your Appy


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Aliciagdarling said:


> Here are a couple pictures of me riding. I haven't always been over weight but having kids put so much extra weight on that I've had a difficult time losing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is my kid! LOL 
Think it's hard to lose when your a mom? Try when you are a Grandmom..LOL
I will never be a size three again....


----------



## Country Woman

I have never been a size 3, but a size 12. now I am a 16


----------



## Golden Horse

Hey Eclipse. I love your Appy, 


and your shirt



and your bridle


hell you look HOT in that outfit


----------



## Country Woman

Went looking for comfortable riding boots 
but had no luck


----------



## Tnavas

Country Woman said:


> Went looking for comfortable riding boots
> but had no luck


I've gone for Jodphur boots and chaps - long boots just don't fit!


----------



## kitten_Val

Susan Crumrine said:


> This is my kid! LOL
> Think it's hard to lose when your a mom? Try when you are a Grandmom..LOL
> I will never be a size three again....


Geez, Susan! You are not qualified for "plus"!


----------



## Eclipse295

Golden Horse said:


> Hey Eclipse. I love your Appy,
> 
> 
> and your shirt
> 
> 
> 
> and your bridle
> 
> 
> hell you look HOT in that outfit


Thank You! The appy I adopted, the shirt I got for my birthday, and the bridle was given to me by my aunt, she used to ride when she was younger, then her horse passed away and she gave it to me when I started showing.


----------



## Country Woman

This gives me great encouragement to start riding again


----------



## WesternBella

Everyone is so beautiful! Don't let anyone every say anything else!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

Eclipse295 said:


> Thank You! The appy I adopted, the shirt I got for my birthday, *and the bridle was given to me by my aunt*, she used to ride when she was younger, then her horse passed away and she gave it to me when I started showing.


I wish I'd have aunt like you do!


----------



## Country Woman

hope to go out later to look for boots


----------



## showclothes

Dee, I've always heard that the 20% ratio is a good way to figure out how much a horse should carry. 1000 horse=200 lb rider.


----------



## dee

When Dancer is at her full weight, she weighs about 1200 pounds. The 20% figure means she could only carry a total of 240 pounds - rider + tack. With me at nearly 300 pounds, with a generous allowance for tack, I would need an 1800 pound horse.

If you are saying that Dancer could only carry a total of 240 pounds, I need to put a complete halt to any plans of riding her.


----------



## Country Woman

I see how that works


----------



## Golden Horse

The 20% ratio is just a very rough guide. Think about a very fine built horse natural weight 900 pounds, is 200 pounds overweight at 1100 pounds, cannot carry 20% of the 1100 pounds. So you can see that it is not as simple as 20%.

You need to consider the build and conformation of the horse, a horse with good solid bone, short coupled, fit and muscular can carry a lot more weight than a taller finer long backed light bone horse.


----------



## showclothes

Golden Horse, you're right. The 20% is a pretty good rough estimate. The weight of the horse is not as much of a factor as the bone size and conformation. Here is a link to some useful information on this subject.
Methods to Calculate How Much Weight A Horse Can Carry - horsetype.com - For all types of horse lovers!


----------



## SouthernComfort

I know this is a terrible picture. It's everything NOT to do while on a horse. It's also a before picture. I don't have any updated riding pictures but posted an after picture (I was a bridesmaid in my niece's wedding which was October 8, 2011). Hopefully you can see the difference.


----------



## kitten_Val

^^ I'd say there is a big difference.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

You look wonderful! I bet you are so happy!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

What a difference and a motivaton. You should be so proud of yourself!


----------



## SouthernComfort

Thanks! Gives me motovation to keep going!

Is the last picture coming up for you all? All I'm getting is the first two.


----------



## Tnavas

All pics are up and you look fabulous - I just love your dress.


----------



## spookychick13

You look amazing in the 3rd pic, SC!


----------



## paintsrule

You are really pretty SouthernComfort


----------



## Country Woman

great job 
you look amazing


----------



## sammerson

I'm new here so I figure the best way to get on everyone's good side is just be brave and throw all my "dirty laundry" out there!

This was about a year and a half ago I guess...Stetson is a two year old now










Love this girl!


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Sam
nice picture 
good luck with your weight loss


----------



## SouthernComfort

Thank you paints! 

Hi sam!


----------



## Country Woman

hope you all have success


----------



## SouthernComfort

Yes! Sucess to everyone! Were in this together!


----------



## Country Woman

We have to be each other support


----------



## WesternBella

Finally doing it now that I figured out the picture thing..









This picture isn't the greatest but I don't have many..









Me and my boy on the trails 









One of my favorite pictures 









Riding this huge mare 









This was me trying to reach the stirrup even with a mounting block..and I'm not even short haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony

Welcome ladies, pleased you all found us


----------



## Country Woman

I need a mounting block because of my 
right knee


----------



## Susan Crumrine

kitten_Val said:


> Geez, Susan! You are not qualified for "plus"!


Gee thanks but at five foot three and 165lbs, I think I am PLUS....:wink:


----------



## Country Woman

we are only plus size in our own eyes lol


----------



## MissColors

golden horse said:


>


*holy lord almighty i love your app!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xxdanioo

This is me riding this past summer. I think these are the only riding pics I have of me haha. Tiko was a lease- sadly he's gone now. I have a long yearling currently- which hasnt been started under saddle yet because he's a baby still


----------



## Tnavas

So pleased with myself - wen to tdoc for three month check I've lost 6½kgs and my blood pressure is much improved


----------



## Country Woman

congratulations


----------



## draftgrl

Tnavas said:


> So pleased with myself - wen to tdoc for three month check I've lost 6½kgs and my blood pressure is much improved


Yay! Good for you!! Umm, what is the conversion of kgs to lbs? lol


----------



## Tnavas

draftgrl said:


> Yay! Good for you!! Umm, what is the conversion of kgs to lbs? lol


14.3 lbs


----------



## draftgrl

Tnavas said:


> 14.3 lbs


 Oh ok! Awesome!!


----------



## Eagle Child

Hey, all you big, beautiful ones! This is a great thread! I'm about 210, 5'9", 59 years young. Woo! I was divorced 4 years ago and took up riding after that. It's changed my life. My stocky, 15hh appy/qh mare carries me well. Her name is "Journey", and it has definitely been...a journey. I have no pics of me on her back, but here we are last Christmas in all our fluffy glory. :wink:


----------



## Tnavas

Hi Eagle child great to have you join us


----------



## Eagle Child

YEEHAH! I love this forum! :happydance:


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Eagle Child 
welcome to the forum


----------



## Eileen

Hi and glad you could join us.


----------



## Eileen

Contry Woman how do you get the carrots?


----------



## Tnavas

When the carrot llocator shows a particular subject go to that page and you will get a carrot


----------



## Golden Horse

MissColors said:


> *holy lord almighty i love your app!!!!!!!!*


Well you know what they say, whatever you want to do there's an App for that:lol:


----------



## Eileen

Thank you.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome Eileen 
Nice to meet you


----------



## Eileen

ice to meet you also.


----------



## ziptothestar

I'm new here, but read through all of these and wanted to post a picture and a video.

The picture is of my Belgian/QH that I had to give away in Sept of last year. He came down with a rare auto-immune disorder, and it broke my heart.










The video is of the new horse I'm leasing. He's an OTTB and around 16hh (skinny, but we're trying to put weight on him). I feel a lot more self conscious of my weight on him, but it doesn't seem to bother him. I'm trying to lose some weight and get in better shape so we can start showing in April.

Gatsby Trotting | Facebook


----------



## Country Woman

Hi and welcome to the forums


----------



## gingerscout

I dont have any pics of me riding.. no one has ever really taken pics of me.. so I dont have anything to post...lol


----------



## Remy410

This is me and Remington in December. It was the first show for both of us (he's 4, 5 in April) and even though it was just a schooling show I was so nervous I didn't think I could even get through our tests. We actually got a 1st and 2nd. Remy is still filling out, so I'm _really, really_ self conscious on him. I like these pictures b/c they are taken at good angles, otherwise my butt and hips look (and are) huge! As you can see, I forgot a hairnet, I didn't even think about it until I was in warm up. I also started my test when I heard the bell for the arena next to me....oh well, lessons learned.


----------



## Remy410

ziptothestar said:


> I'm new here, but read through all of these and wanted to post a picture and a video.
> 
> The picture is of my Belgian/QH that I had to give away in Sept of last year. He came down with a rare auto-immune disorder, and it broke my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video is of the new horse I'm leasing. He's an OTTB and around 16hh (skinny, but we're trying to put weight on him). I feel a lot more self conscious of my weight on him, but it doesn't seem to bother him. I'm trying to lose some weight and get in better shape so we can start showing in April.
> 
> Gatsby Trotting | Facebook



I have the same problem. My boy is almost 16.2, but he's so skinny he looks much smaller, so I'm sooo self conscious about riding him. The vet says it's all good, but I tend to worry about what other people may think.


----------



## Country Woman

Remy you look very good on your horse


----------



## Remy410

country woman said:


> remy you look very good on your horse


thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Ladies, STOP worrying about what everybody thinks, ask yourself what your horse thinks, then trust that feedback, and the input of your trainer.

The trouble with everybody, is that you can't please everyone, so quit trying:lol:

Zip and Remy you look good to go:wink:


----------



## Eileen

Love all the pictures


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Looking great ladies!


----------



## beckscheck

I've been riding for about three years, and I'm plus-sized. Luckily, I've been able to find not only one, but two barns that have been able to accommodate me for lessons. 


This is me riding Arthur, a PercheronXTB in Iowa--where I went to college for a semester.








Jumping on Arthur. Just before I came home (decided to transfer), we jumped three feet. Sadly, I didn't have anyone to get a picture or video of it.








This is me riding Zoey, the PercheronXTBXArab that I leased for a year before I went to college. She was opinionated, mean, and I loved her.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

Well I guess I'm brave enough to post a pic... I have lost about 40 pounds. I still have about 40-50 more pounds to lose, it's not easy... I just started taking ridding lessons and by the end I was breathing about as hard as my horse. Posting can be good exercise. lol! So i'm excited to see how things progress in the next few months. 

Here is me back in July 2011.










This was taken about a month ago, hopefully you can see a difference. I still really don't like how I look...


----------



## Tnavas

Well done - hope I can do as well as you.


----------



## Golden Horse

Welcome Becks, nice to hear of barns that can accommodate us big girls, gives up hope. Love those Perchy crosses, would love to see more pics of Zoey, sounds like an interesting mix.

Twilight, good for you, and YES I can see a big difference in those pics, well done. I think you look great, in fact struggling to see on that pic where you are going to drop another 40 pounds.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I can see the difference 
good luck


----------



## tecara

I guess today I proved something to myself... I'm not to old or to heavy to do what I use to love doing.... for the first time in 25 yrs I went bareback... My big boy was really wondering what I was doing but he puts up with me heheheee. I just wanted to share


----------



## Country Woman

You look so happy on your horse


----------



## tecara

Country Woman said:


> You look so happy on your horse


I really am!!! We have come so far together!! I can't even begin to explain the feeling... can't wipe that grin off my face either heheheeee.... Gonna try some more tomorrow!!!


----------



## Country Woman

I now wish I had a horse


----------



## waresbear

Country Woman said:


> I now wish I had a horse


 I think there's a few thousand peops around here who could sell you one.....


----------



## Country Woman

I just need to find a place where I can keep the horse 
Hubby and I are renting for the moment and I can`t drive


----------



## tecara

Country Woman said:


> I just need to find a place where I can keep the horse
> Hubby and I are renting for the moment and I can`t drive


If it is something you truly want then go for it!!! I can't even begin to explain the difference it has made for me mentally, emotionally AND physically... 6lbs in the last month


----------



## NeuroticMare

I'll play 

My mare and I (15.3hh Paint mare)



























My gelding Chip, 14.3hh QH




























China, a 14.2hh arabian mare I ride for her very busy owner (China just turned 22 years old! she is trained in dressage and reining!)


















Sajes, a 14.2ish mare I ride for another friend








(forgive the bad picture of Sajes, this was the first time she had been ridden in 3 years, I haven't gotten any new ones since then, this was over a year ago! haha)


----------



## Country Woman

this gives me lots of hope


----------



## JustMuckItxD

I'll do it. I've happily lost about 17 lbs though


----------



## Country Woman

tecara said:


> If it is something you truly want then go for it!!! I can't even begin to explain the difference it has made for me mentally, emotionally AND physically... 6lbs in the last month


Talked to hubby last night and he agreed to my boots I found a pair of ariat 
paddock boot size 8 mens very comfortable for $239 at a local tack store 

and helmet a Tipperary Sportage $74.95


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

NeuroticMare - you get my vote for best user name ever!


----------



## themacpack

I don't have a current pic (yet, will have to have DD snap a few this weekend I guess), but wanted to say thank you for everyone who HAS posted a picture in this thread...........my courage in sharing things like this has pretty much become non-existent in the past few years and I think I can do it now


----------



## heymckate

Ooh, I'll bite! I've lost somewhere between 15 and 20 pounds since the first photo was taken (early June). I'm still working on it... but it is slow-going! So much easier to put it on than take it off. 

This one is me and my soul-horse. He's a BLM mustang, just over 14.3hh. Forgive the horrible position--not my favorite jumping photo, but it's one of the few good photos I have of me riding this horse.









And here's a good butt view--This is a TB mare, 15.2hh. Taken maybe a month ago.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

heymc, you look great to me.
I threw up on my computer when I posted this picture, so here you go...


----------



## Oldhorselady

*plus size riding bravery!*

I'm not scared! These babies are my sanity! Hope I can post these pictures.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Good lord this thread has grown since the last time I posted on it!!

I am down 15 pounds in the last 2 months!!

And I thought I would introduce you all to my new boy!! He officially became mine on January 13th! He's a 14 year old, 17 hand Paint/Thoroughbred gelding. His name is Kodie and his show name is It's 5 O'clock Somewhere


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know you! *waves*

Always love pics of the Kode-man!


----------



## Oldhorselady

*not scared to post plus size photo*

Here is me and my percheron. She makes my butt look small.


----------



## Country Woman

very nice Old horseLady


----------



## PaintedFury

I only made it through the first 19 pages or so, but ya'll are all so beautiful. I wish I had pictures of me riding, but since I'm usually alone when I do it, it's hard to get them, other than from the horses back. I can post a pick of me and Fancy from the day that I got her. I also have pics of me and Lady that a friend took while I was grooming her on FB.


----------



## Eileen

I don't have any updated pictures of me riding but I sure do injoy all the wounderful ones everybody has posted Please keep them comming. You all look so great on those lovely horses.


----------



## PaintedFury

Here's one that a friend snapped when I was grooming Lady bug.


----------



## JustMuckItxD

You guys all look beautiful!


----------



## Eileen

I agree


----------



## Country Woman

this is me 2 years ago with my friends pony Lamar


----------



## Shiavo

Lovely pictures ladies! As always! 

But I do have to question a few people thinking they should be in this thread! 
I still haven't quite worked up the courage to post a photo of ME riding yet.
Saddles are very unforgiving to my thigh width, hehehehe.

You are all an inspiration!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Country Women....Lamar looks like my Snickers How tall is he? I keep reading that a shorter, stockier horse can carry more weight than a taller horse so I should maybe stop wishing Snickers would get taller. Lamar is gorgeous though. It will be interesting after Snickers sheds to see if she will actually be black and white again like Lamar is. I only bought her a couple of months ago so I haven't seen her summer coat.


----------



## Country Woman

Oldhorselady said:


> Country Women....Lamar looks like my Snickers How tall is he? I keep reading that a shorter, stockier horse can carry more weight than a taller horse so I should maybe stop wishing Snickers would get taller. Lamar is gorgeous though. It will be interesting after Snickers sheds to see if she will actually be black and white again like Lamar is. I only bought her a couple of months ago so I haven't seen her summer coat.


I think Lamar is about 14hh 
this picture was taken in June 2010 just before our wedding 
do I look too big for him, I know the saddle was too small


----------



## Oldhorselady

You look great on him Country Woman! Beautiful scenery too! What kind of horse is he? Snickers is a spotted draft/paint cross if you can believe it at 14hh! Her mother was a buckskin paint at 15.2hh and dad was 17hh black and white spotted draft. I've sat on her and rode her at a walk in the roundpen and she was an angel. This summer I will ride her more once she is a little older.


----------



## Golden Horse

Shiavo said:


> But I do have to question a few people thinking they should be in this thread!


Me to, but then some people have a very negative self image and think they belong here.

I figure I've solved the big thigh issue, I'm gonna wear black breeches, and black tack on my big black horse, you won't be able to see the joins that way:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

Oldhorselady said:


> You look great on him Country Woman! Beautiful scenery too! What kind of horse is he? Snickers is a spotted draft/paint cross if you can believe it at 14hh! Her mother was a buckskin paint at 15.2hh and dad was 17hh black and white spotted draft. I've sat on her and rode her at a walk in the roundpen and she was an angel. This summer I will ride her more once she is a little older.


this was taken in Maple Ridge BC where my husband and I used to live 
I not sure what kind of horse Lamar is. Carol who owned him said he needs a firm hand cause he is a little stubborn 
I handled him perfectly. you would have known I had not ridden for 6 years before that


----------



## Fellpony

Golden Horse said:


> Me to, but then some people have a very negative self image and think they belong here.
> 
> I figure I've solved the big thigh issue, I'm gonna wear black breeches, and black tack on my big black horse, you won't be able to see the joins that way:lol:


I am with you on the black breeches and black tack :lol:


----------



## Fellpony

Country Woman said:


> I think Lamar is about 14hh
> this picture was taken in June 2010 just before our wedding
> do I look too big for him, I know the saddle was too small


You don't look to big on him at all :lol:


----------



## Country Woman

thanks Fell Pony I might have been more comfortable in a larger saddle


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I see lots of beatuful women on here , plus size women i think are more attractive than skinny women.


----------



## Country Woman

VT Trail Trotters said:


> I see lots of beatuful women on here , plus size women i think are more attractive than skinny women.


my husband agrees with this 
he does not mind some extra pounds


----------



## PaintedFury

My husband would agree as well.


----------



## draftgrl

Yup, boyfriend thinks the same as well.....as do I actually. Would rather be with a guy that has a couple extra on him.


----------



## Country Woman

He tells me he likes me the way i am cause I keep him warm in the winter lol


----------



## gingerscout

I feel the same as well.. my wife isnt skinny.. I like girls not skinny as a bean pole.. I think being 6 foot tall and 80 pounds is unhealthy worse than being at a nice healthy weight..lol ( and healthy in my opinion isnt skinny):lol:


----------



## Fellpony

I will never be skinny and my partner loves me the way I am. I am losing weight to be healthier.

But none of you ladies shouldn't not be riding no matter what anybody says. Just enjoy your horses its the best sport/hobby going in my opinion :lol:

Enjoy and post your photos with pride I do. If people have a problem with it, that their problem not mine.

I am back in the saddle for spring and I am blooming well going to enjoy my horsey time this year


----------



## Eileen

Over the years I found size is in the beholder. When I weighed 110 pounds I had an instructer call me fat and I should go on a diet. The joke was she weighed a lot more then I did.


----------



## Country Woman

Eileen said:


> Over the years I found size is in the beholder. When I weighed 110 pounds I had an instructer call me fat and I should go on a diet. The joke was she weighed a lot more then I did.


that is too funny lol


----------



## PaintedFury

Eileen said:


> Over the years I found size is in the beholder. When I weighed 110 pounds I had an instructer call me fat and I should go on a diet. The joke was she weighed a lot more then I did.


That just shows that some people have no idea what they actually look like. She probably had a very flattering self image of herself, when the reality was quite different.


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

this is me on Misred august


----------



## Country Woman

skittlesfirehawk said:


> this is me on Misred august


you look ok on your horse


----------



## MissColors

Golden Horse said:


> Well you know what they say, whatever you want to do there's an App for that:lol:


I could not agree more. Lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

Here is one of the first times Snickers has me riding her.


----------



## Oldhorselady




----------



## Oldhorselady

Oldhorselady said:


> Here is one of the first times Snickers has me riding her.


Sorry....still learning the posting pictures thing.....


----------



## Country Woman

looks like you are having fun 
how tall is your horse


----------



## Oldhorselady

She is only 14hh so far as a coming three year old....she is a spotted draft/paint cross. As long as she is stocky, I don't care about the height.


----------



## Fellpony

Oldhorselady said:


>


you both look great together. I am liking her loads..


----------



## WildAcreFarms

*i love it*



Golden Horse said:


> Me to, but then some people have a very negative self image and think they belong here.
> 
> I figure I've solved the big thigh issue, I'm gonna wear black breeches, and black tack on my big black horse, you won't be able to see the joins that way:lol:


what a great idea now if i only had an all black horse LOL


----------



## Country Woman

He looks like the Paint I rode awhile ago


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

AWESOME forum idea! I didn't read all 54 pages, but holy moley, we have some drop dead shmexy curvy ladies on this forum! :wink:

I'm 5'6" and right now I'm 200lbs. My ultimate goal is 160lbs because I love being a curvy woman, I just dislike how this extra 40 pounds affects my riding. I've been 125lbs before and I don't think I looked good at all.

I have a 900lb 14.3hh Arab who carries me just fine and an 1,100lb 15hh Paint who acts like she's dying in deep snow. :lol: I think it may just be that she's lazy and not actually my weight!


----------



## Country Woman

MacabreMikolaj said:


> AWESOME forum idea! I didn't read all 54 pages, but holy moley, we have some drop dead shmexy curvy ladies on this forum! :wink:
> 
> I'm 5'6" and right now I'm 200lbs. My ultimate goal is 160lbs because I love being a curvy woman, I just dislike how this extra 40 pounds affects my riding. I've been 125lbs before and I don't think I looked good at all.
> 
> I have a 900lb 14.3hh Arab who carries me just fine and an 1,100lb 15hh Paint who acts like she's dying in deep snow. :lol: I think it may just be that she's lazy and not actually my weight!


all the horses look happy 
nice to meet you


----------



## cinner74

MacabreMikolaj said:


> AWESOME forum idea! I didn't read all 54 pages, but holy moley, we have some drop dead shmexy curvy ladies on this forum! :wink:
> 
> I'm 5'6" and right now I'm 200lbs. My ultimate goal is 160lbs because I love being a curvy woman, I just dislike how this extra 40 pounds affects my riding. I've been 125lbs before and I don't think I looked good at all.
> 
> I have a 900lb 14.3hh Arab who carries me just fine and an 1,100lb 15hh Paint who acts like she's dying in deep snow. :lol: I think it may just be that she's lazy and not actually my weight!



I think they all look great to me! I agree w/previous posts, I, MYSELF, feel better thinner - less self concious, more comfortable, blah blah blah...but, that's my own self-image issues, my Hubby says I'm nuts & I actually Never really *think* I look "good", whether I have lost or gained! I think everyone's pics look great because you all look HAPPY and so do your Furbabies!!!  


...by the way...*MacabreMikolaj - Please *share your routine/secrets for keeping your Paint's white SOOOO WHITE & BRIGHT?! I BOW to Thee!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Country Woman

I had my tummy stapled a while ago and went down to 150
I was very grouchy and then gained most of the weight back after a 
bad breakup 
after a few years I decided to lose weight again 
now back and want to lose 
when i am stressed I eat
and having a mother in law that resents me for marrying her precious son that dos not help either


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Pfffft, the ordeals I went through at that show to keep her white were RIDICULOUS. Let's just say that white spray paint is your best friend! Both mornings I woke up to new poo stains on her legs, on her back where she'd managed to hike her ENTIRE blanket up to expose it, and then the spot where it seeped right through her slinky onto her neck! 

She's FILTHY right now, we have no wash rack and the only reason she's even remotely white is because of her winter blanket. Those lovely disgusting stains on her back legs are all sticky pee and I have no way of washing them! Come summer, that fur will be STAINED yellow and NOTHING will make it white except spray paint!

If I have any word of advice for ANY horse owner - don't EVER buy a white horse! I love Jynxy to pieces, but shows are SO stressful it's INSANITY! :lol:


----------



## Oldhorselady

I just like to eat....plain and simple....and I'm happy with that.

No white horses for me....


----------



## Country Woman

I love food especially chocolate


----------



## Oldhorselady

Me and my twig daughter....she takes after my husband's build, not mine. I ride Belle so I look like a twig too!


----------



## gingerscout

i'd post a pic of me if I ever ride again.. and have someone take a pic of me on a horse..lol, but cant guarantee that for a while:lol:


----------



## Country Woman

my daughter and I have a simular build and big thighs


----------



## lizzy12312

this is me on "mrs brsndy T"


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Country Woman said:


> my daughter and I have a simular build and big thighs


Sorta realted to that and not.... my mom was a plus size person and im not a bean stalk guy, i look skinny but got a good amount of fat on me. And my sis well she was a chubby girl when she was young and thinned out as she got older and then did body building and im sorry but i find it messed up to have women be all muscular like really muscular, as in 6 pack. But shes now all muscle and ive gained muscle but still got quite a bit of fat.


----------



## Country Woman

My husband does not like bean pole women 
he loves me the way I am a little chunky and warm


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

There's a group called Voluptuous Vixens on Facebook that is just amazing. Always posting pics of ALL body types and no negativity allowed. I love this photo created by an admirer of the group:


----------



## Oldhorselady

Here are pictures of Belle 'Big Mamma' on a trail ride and at a Relay for Life event......


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

VA VA VOOM!

You are BOOTYLICIOUS girl! :wink: Hehe, I don't know why, I just think plump shapely rear on women are absolutely gorgeous. Your horse is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Yeah, of all four of my horses....we are the most the same.....got the booty....like a bull in a china shop.....try to be graceful, but fail.....but we try very hard and love life!


----------



## Eileen

Those are wounderful pictures.


----------



## Country Woman

Oldhorselady said:


> Here are pictures of Belle 'Big Mamma' on a trail ride and at a Relay for Life event......


Very nice pictures


----------



## lizzy12312

country woman your horse is so pritty


----------



## karebear444

Pardon her muddy feet, but here are some pics of the other half and I enjoying our time with Mariah one beautiful summer day.


----------



## Oldhorselady

karebear444 said:


> Pardon her muddy feet, but here are some pics of the other half and I enjoying our time with Mariah one beautiful summer day.


Beautiful girl Karebear444! I am originally from Wisconsin...I miss grass.....


----------



## karebear444

Thanks! Yeah the grass should be greening out here soon, we have had unseasonably warm temps around 70 degrees lately!!!


----------



## HanginH

*Why the heck not!*

We took these out at my wifes uncles place on a frosty February morning.


----------



## Eileen

What great pictures Love them all and keep them comming.


----------



## Country Woman

lizzy12312 said:


> country woman your horse is so pritty


those are not my horses 

I don't have any horses at the moment


----------



## Country Woman

HanginH said:


> We took these out at my wifes uncles place on a frosty February morning.



very snowy indeed


----------



## kitten_Val

HanginH said:


> We took these out at my wifes uncles place on a frosty February morning.


Wow! THAT's a REAL winter! Nice pics!


----------



## HanginH

kitten_Val said:


> Wow! THAT's a REAL winter! Nice pics!


 
The fog in the morning made it pretty cold out but we got some really good pictures thats for sure. It was a funny day because the second picture in the fog and my avatar picture of me riding along the feed bunks where taken maybe 15 minutes before the roping picture when its clear and sunny out.


----------



## Oldhorselady

HanginH said:


> The fog in the morning made it pretty cold out but we got some really good pictures thats for sure. It was a funny day because the second picture in the fog and my avatar picture of me riding along the feed bunks where taken maybe 15 minutes before the roping picture when its clear and sunny out.


We may not have the snow here...but the fog comes and goes just as quickly here!


----------



## Country Woman

Good afternoon everyone 
My boots are ordered and i have my helmet 
now to find the money for riding


----------



## kitten_Val

Country Woman said:


> now to find the money for riding


You will! Congrats on new gear!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Country Woman said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> My boots are ordered and i have my helmet
> now to find the money for riding


Yay! Have a great time!


----------



## Fellpony

Country Woman said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> My boots are ordered and i have my helmet
> now to find the money for riding


That is great, when you get riding don't forget to post some pics


----------



## Country Woman

I will 
I just need it warm up some more


----------



## Vegan Draftman

Don´t want to offend but you ou are too big for her, no doubt abot it. I think a shire or a percheron would be a lot better choice.


----------



## Horses4Healing

I used to hate showing pictures of me riding. But now I realize that as long as it is enjoyable for both me and the horse, then nothing should stop us. At one point in time it hurt too bad to ride, so I took a break and came back when I had lost weight. Showing English is a pain in the butt cause the Fuller Fillies brand of plus sized riding clothes are pricey. Anyway, here are a few pictures.














































Little Orphan Annie or Annie was rescued from a slaughter house in Mexico at only 4 MONTHS OLD! She is one of the best little horses ever and is willing to do anything for her friends. 14.2 hh and can carry me is another plus.


----------



## Oldhorselady

She is beautiful Horses4Healing....and you look fabulous riding her!!!


----------



## Horses4Healing

Oldhorselady said:


> She is beautiful Horses4Healing....and you look fabulous riding her!!!


Thanks so much! She's such a good girl. Its killing me to not ride right now...but I'm 6 months pregnant and all my friends wont let me ride. :-( But only a few more months left and I'm back on a horse.

I like your profile picture...very pretty horse and I like the dress too.


----------



## Country Woman

yea I am down to 183 lbs 

I am just waiting for my boots


----------



## Horses4Healing

Country Woman said:


> yea I am down to 183 lbs
> 
> I am just waiting for my boots


Congrats! I have lost a bunch of weight since I got pregnant...hoping it will stay off. lol.


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations with your new baby and the weight loss


----------



## OnTheBit

I hope these pictures work. I'm still new to posting here.
Anywho. This is from Oct. 2011 at a schooling show. I'm 5'6" and 183lbs. I'd like to get back down to 145.


----------



## OnTheBit

Well those pictures ended up being huge. Sorry guys!!


----------



## Country Woman

I am hoping to lose 10 more pounds


----------



## Eileen

wounderful, wounderful.


----------



## Heelsdown

Vegan Draftman said:


> Don´t want to offend but you ou are too big for her, no doubt abot it. I think a shire or a percheron would be a lot better choice.


Who is this referencing? 

Not that it matters because I don't see anyone here who needs to be riding a Shire or Perch for any reason other than they'd want to. I'm really tired of people telling someone who isn't a size 12 or less that they need to riding drafts. It's ridiculous and completely untrue.


----------



## iridehorses

Country Woman said:


> this is me 2 years ago with my friends pony Lamar


I realize that it isn't you pony but the bit is in upside down - and there is no chin strap.

Post 502 page 51.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I realize that 

thanks


----------



## BlueSpark

I am so embarassed to show pictures of my self, this is a big step for me. I love to eat, but revamped my diet and lost 30 lbs, just in time to start developing hypothyroidism, and gained it back:-(


----------



## karebear444

BlueSpark said:


> I am so embarassed to show pictures of my self, this is a big step for me. I love to eat, but revamped my diet and lost 30 lbs, just in time to start developing hypothyroidism, and gained it back:-(


Hey don't sweat it sister! You look good on your pretty appy!


----------



## OnTheBit

BlueSpark, your horse is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark

gosh, thanks The horse is my barn owners. He's great, was a horse his trainer rejected, so she got him for cheap.


----------



## Oldhorselady

karebear444 said:


> Hey don't sweat it sister! You look good on your pretty appy!


You look great Bluespark!


----------



## tinyliny

BlueSpark said:


> I am so embarassed to show pictures of my self, this is a big step for me. I love to eat, but revamped my diet and lost 30 lbs, just in time to start developing hypothyroidism, and gained it back:-(


you look good on that horse. He would look good under me, too. hint hint.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Golden Horse said:


> Me to, but then some people have a very negative self image and think they belong here.
> 
> I figure I've solved the big thigh issue, I'm gonna wear black breeches, and black tack on my big black horse, you won't be able to see the joins that way:lol:



I may not be what ya'll consider plus sized, but I have gained 30 lbs, and I feel like I need to lose it.
I am here for support. I have Rheumatid arthritis and it's hard to work out like I should....
So I went to practice and my husband took pictures...

I want to lose weight, honestly is because it is no good for my poor joints to
carry extra...

PS Country Woman, my husband calls them stick girls and cannot stand it..


----------



## BlueSpark

thanks I'm 5'5" and he's 16.3hh, which equals a big stretch for someone with a 31" inseam to get on from the ground, but I can do it:lol:


----------



## BlueSpark

and Tinyliny, I'm afraid you cant have him lol.


----------



## Country Woman

tinyliny said:


> you look good on that horse. He would look good under me, too. hint hint.


lovely horse Blue Spark


----------



## kitten_Val

BlueSpark said:


> I am so embarassed to show pictures of my self, this is a big step for me. I love to eat, but revamped my diet and lost 30 lbs, just in time to start developing hypothyroidism, and gained it back:-(


First of all, you don't look "plus" to me. And second, you two look good together.


----------



## BurningAmber520

A couple pictures of me on Kodie!! We were just messing around! Oh and guess what! I'm down 20 pounds!! Yay!


----------



## Country Woman

congratulations on your weight loss 
lovely horse


----------



## Country Woman

hope to took at some horses


----------



## LoveHipHop

You all look great! And lovely horses too, you all seem to have good bonds with them. Enjoy your riding, whatever anyone says!


----------



## tecara

He is my new boy Buddy... I have wanted a golden Palomino since I was a child... He is 6 yrs old, 15.2 and a real clown!!! He has the personality of a lab pup... into everything, plays with everything... He keeps me laughing!!! What great therapy! You'd swear I had worked him to death the way he is yawning lolol


----------



## LoveHipHop

tecara: Aw, what a photo! He's got a lovely face; he looks like a real character, and he's a lovely looking horse!


----------



## tecara

LoveHipHop said:


> tecara: Aw, what a photo! He's got a lovely face; he looks like a real character, and he's a lovely looking horse!


 
Character is an understatement!!! We have to tie the hose in the water trough, because he will pick it up and take off with it. He has taken sun glasses from the tops of hats, taken off with hats and even taken tools out of back pockets. If you tap him on the nose and say tag and run off he will run behind you as if playing tag.. I have never had so much fun out of the saddle with a horse in my life!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats on your new boy tecara! Don't you love those characters, I have one of those myself, he's always up to some kind of mischief. He is a big fan of the hose too, but he prefers to stay there with it and shower himself and anyone (usually me) near enough to drench. My lesson kids have stopped calling him Woodstock and refer to him as Dennis (the Menace).


----------



## tecara

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Congrats on your new boy tecara! Don't you love those characters, I have one of those myself, he's always up to some kind of mischief. He is a big fan of the hose too, but he prefers to stay there with it and shower himself and anyone (usually me) near enough to drench. My lesson kids have stopped calling him Woodstock and refer to him as Dennis (the Menace).


LOL I thought of Dennis too for him... In some ways Buddy really fits... and yet not sure yet...Gotta love a QH.... Always has been and always will be my favorite!!! It is the best therapy ever without a doubt!!!


----------



## DixieDarlin

This is a picture of me and Oreo...the paint gelding I started leasing today.


----------



## Country Woman

DixieDarlin said:


> This is a picture of me and Oreo...the paint gelding I started leasing today.


congratulations with your lease 
hopefully soon I will have my lease


----------



## Country Woman

tecara said:


> He is my new boy Buddy... I have wanted a golden Palomino since I was a child... He is 6 yrs old, 15.2 and a real clown!!! He has the personality of a lab pup... into everything, plays with everything... He keeps me laughing!!! What great therapy! You'd swear I had worked him to death the way he is yawning lolol


Congratulations with your Buddy 
good luck with him


----------



## redape49

Here's fat me lol


----------



## DixieDarlin

Country Woman said:


> congratulations with your lease
> hopefully soon I will have my lease


Thanks Country Woman. He came as a complete shock. I had completely given up on finding someone who would lease to someone my size (regardless of the size of the horse) or a lease that I could afford. Then I couldn't stop myself from using the Craigslist app on my phone while I was waiting for my husband and I emailed in response to his add, never really expecting a response. Boy was I surprised!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats on your lease Dixie!


----------



## Eileen

I'm happy for you.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Dixie,
he is so cute! congratulations on your lease.


----------



## DixieDarlin

Thanks y'all! I stumbled across this forum awhile back. It was this thread in particular that gave me the confidence to get out there and try and I wanted to say thanks :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That's great Dixie! Glad you found the forum and that it helped you get the confidence to try! Fantastic 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieDarlin

I just had to post a better pic of "my" new horse Oreo...I'm having so much fun with this gelding


----------



## Country Woman

what a cute horse Oreo is


----------



## stormyous




----------



## Country Woman

very nice pictures of you and your horse Stormyous


----------



## mnl764

*Oh gosh, I love this forum!*

I think its nice to see all of the fuller ladies and gents on here! I just got back into riding in october, I have been running 20 miles each week and finally got down low enough that I didn't feel too awkward! I have been riding at two stables and everyone doesn't even seem to see my size, in fact the owner asked me if I wanted to ride one of the ponies.....to which I of course wondered if he might be needing glasses?? 
Here is a photo of the boy I normally ride, he has some behavior issues so no one else wants to ride him, but me and him seem to get on really well!










Cant wait to get to know more people on here!


----------



## Country Woman

here are some pictures of my cousins horses


----------



## DixieDarlin

Have you found your lease yet Country Woman?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

no we have not heard back from the horses owners


----------



## Fellpony

Country Woman keep applying there will be a lease out there


----------



## DixieDarlin

Fellpony is right Country Woman...just keep looking and don't give up!


----------



## Country Woman

I am not giving up my dream just yet


----------



## puppluuv

This is awesome!! I am so happy to see I am not the only one who worries about my size and my horse! Jordan (15.3 QH) has no problem carrying me, actually I have to keep his brakes on half the time because he loves to run. I think if a smaller person rode him he would run forever. I am going on a ride this weekend, so I will be sure to post a pic or two!


----------



## MissColors

I'm brave enough!!! Hahahahaha!!!!!!!


Sorry if the pics come out big.


----------



## Eileen

Great pictures


----------



## Oldhorselady

awesome!!!


----------



## Country Woman

you two look good together


----------



## puppluuv

OK here is a pic of Jordan and me this weekend. He seems to be ok with my weight, he went Saturday with me for a little over 6 hours and he barely broke a sweat! Still feel sorry for him though.


----------



## MissColors

Thanks everyone. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

I think I may have already posted these - they are pretty old. 

This was my first ride on Dancer - about a year ago in March. Trainer had a lunge line on her because Dancer hadn't been ridden in years and we didn't even know for sure if she was broke to ride or not.









This was on a trail ride on 06/25/12. Sadly, I fell off the side of a ravine I was trying to use to remount Dancer after a short rest. Broke my left foot and sprained my right knee. Gained back all the weight I had lost, so now I'm trying to lose back down to an acceptable weight to ride again. I was at 275 in the pics...I'm gained back up to 315, but am down now to 295. Another 25 pounds at LEAST before I ride again. (Oh, and Dancer did GREAT both times I got to ride her!)


----------



## mnl764

dee said:


> I think I may have already posted these - they are pretty old.
> 
> This was my first ride on Dancer - about a year ago in March. Trainer had a lunge line on her because Dancer hadn't been ridden in years and we didn't even know for sure if she was broke to ride or not.
> 
> View attachment 94845
> 
> 
> This was on a trail ride on 06/25/12. Sadly, I fell off the side of a ravine I was trying to use to remount Dancer after a short rest. Broke my left foot and sprained my right knee. Gained back all the weight I had lost, so now I'm trying to lose back down to an acceptable weight to ride again. I was at 275 in the pics...I'm gained back up to 315, but am down now to 295. Another 25 pounds at LEAST before I ride again. (Oh, and Dancer did GREAT both times I got to ride her!)
> 
> View attachment 94844


Why in the world would you want to fall down a ravine, is this some new branch of equine sport? Mounting long fall? LOL, I know, im cheesy.

Sorry to hear about your accident! Its good that you are motivated to get your weight back down and get back into the saddle, its a perfect time of year for a nice ride


----------



## dee

mnl764 said:


> Why in the world would you want to fall down a ravine, is this some new branch of equine sport? Mounting long fall? LOL, I know, im cheesy.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your accident! Its good that you are motivated to get your weight back down and get back into the saddle, its a perfect time of year for a nice ride


Well, it's sort of nice weather...if you don't count the tornadoes and the earthquakes. Good thing Dancer is pretty unflapable!

Oh - and I am told I only scored an 8 on my dive down the side of the ravine! :wink:


----------



## BigSkyChef

*Love my new Vanner boy!*










Coggins test came back clear this morning! My new golden boy will be shipped to Montana in 2 weeks. Yall can judge if i belong in the plus dressage then. Looking forward to the remarks. Can't wait to put Brandywine through his paces.


----------



## puppluuv

Absolutely Gorgeous BigSky!!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

wow beautiful Vanner


----------



## sirgalahadkem

I am so not afraid!!! (I'll just keep telling myself this until I believe it!)


----------



## Country Woman

very nice horse I love Paints


----------



## sirgalahadkem

Country Woman said:


> very nice horse I love Paints



Thanks!! he was a rescue about 2 and a half years ago! That pic was taken maybe 6 months after I got him.


----------



## Country Woman

How is he doing now?


----------



## Oldhorselady

Beautiful Bigsky!

Here is Snickers first walk outside the arena....such a good girl.


----------



## sirgalahadkem

This was taken today










last farrier report was that his back hooves are like rocks and his front hooves are almost hooves. He finally is growing healthy frogs. I guess when you keep a horse in a straight stall without cleaning it and without hoof care for years, it takes years to heal. In 2 years, he's gone from spooky and needing a tie-down to almost bomb proof and relaxed on a loose rein with a plain snaffle. Next thing we're working on is rounding and bending to help build up his top line. He lunges on a loose line, trail rides through anything including swamps and even under fallen trees (well those that are well supported by other trees and leave enough head room for a rider). We've had hunters shoot behind us, he doesn't flinch. The farm owner's kid rides ATV's and motorcycles around the property which doesn't interest Sir Galahad nor does the backhoe, chainsaws, or falling trees. I actually have videos of a friend standing next to my horse while he's snoozing as a backhoe and chainsaws are running maybe 20-30 feet from him. His favorite activity is trail riding and kicking around his 40" ball in the ring.


----------



## DixieDarlin

Sir Galahad is beautiful!!


----------



## Golden Horse

DixieDarlin said:


> Sir Galahad is beautiful!!


I second that


----------



## Country Woman

yes I agree Sir Galahad is a lovely horse


----------



## sirgalahadkem

Golden Horse said:


> I second that



Thanks everyone!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

This post is very inspiring. I am a plus sized rider, and even in my prime I was NEVER one of tiny girls. To make matters worse, I chose barrel racing as my first love, and in that world, girls are TINY. So I was always very self-conscious about myself. However, I always placed at the top of my age group, usually around 4th of 30 people, and I had consistent 2D horses. I always felt like I wasn't good enough, but looking back, I think I kept up pretty well! 

I was out of riding for about 3 years and have gained more weight since. I have been terrified to take pics even though I am extremely proud of how riding has once more made me start getting into shape. Since I began riding again, I was unable to pull myself into the saddle from the ground. A month later, I have accomplished this. I now can jump out of the saddle in dismounting again, can open and shut gates, can ride without stirrups again, and am feeling more and more confident the more I ride again. I plan to start back on barrels soon. 

My journey is still beginning, but this thread has inspired me to be brave enough to take some new pictures. I'll post them when I do. =)


----------



## sirgalahadkem

ThirteenAcres said:


> This post is very inspiring. I am a plus sized rider, and even in my prime I was NEVER one of tiny girls. To make matters worse, I chose barrel racing as my first love, and in that world, girls are TINY. So I was always very self-conscious about myself. However, I always placed at the top of my age group, usually around 4th of 30 people, and I had consistent 2D horses. I always felt like I wasn't good enough, but looking back, I think I kept up pretty well!
> 
> I was out of riding for about 3 years and have gained more weight since. I have been terrified to take pics even though I am extremely proud of how riding has once more made me start getting into shape. Since I began riding again, I was unable to pull myself into the saddle from the ground. A month later, I have accomplished this. I now can jump out of the saddle in dismounting again, can open and shut gates, can ride without stirrups again, and am feeling more and more confident the more I ride again. I plan to start back on barrels soon.
> 
> My journey is still beginning, but this thread has inspired me to be brave enough to take some new pictures. I'll post them when I do. =)


I would love to be able to get in the saddle from the ground but no matter how much weight I lose, that will never happen. I have osteoarthritis in my left knee (Yes... at the age of 30!), degeneration of the patella (knee cap) and cartilidge also in my left knee, and possible arthritis starting in my right knee. The left knee is genetic I'm told. they can't do anything about it for another 25 years unfortunately... On top of everything else, multiple back injuries have my doctor wanting to tell me not to ride but she knows that's not a battle she'd ever win!! Her compromise: no riding english, saddleseat or bareback and always use a mounting block!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

sirgalahadkem said:


> I would love to be able to get in the saddle from the ground but no matter how much weight I lose, that will never happen. I have osteoarthritis in my left knee (Yes... at the age of 30!), degeneration of the patella (knee cap) and cartilidge also in my left knee, and possible arthritis starting in my right knee. The left knee is genetic I'm told. they can't do anything about it for another 25 years unfortunately... On top of everything else, multiple back injuries have my doctor wanting to tell me not to ride but she knows that's not a battle she'd ever win!! Her compromise: no riding english, saddleseat or bareback and always use a mounting block!


I can relate to that pain for sure. I have been the victim of two high speed rear end collisions, so I have horrible problems with my neck. I have arthritis (at 25) in my left knee from my barrel racing days. =( And man, I never realized that all the riding of my youth would end up making me have hip problems in the saddle at this age . Ever so often my hip will cramp up terribly. But I've really worked on it and the more I ride a week now the easier and easier it is becoming.

The first time back in the saddle, the mare I was riding turned sharply and I lost balance and bit the dust...at a walk. I was so humiliated. haha I kept wondering where the days went that hauling across a field bareback was /nothing/.


----------



## Oldhorselady

ThirteenAcres said:


> This post is very inspiring. I am a plus sized rider, and even in my prime I was NEVER one of tiny girls. To make matters worse, I chose barrel racing as my first love, and in that world, girls are TINY. So I was always very self-conscious about myself. However, I always placed at the top of my age group, usually around 4th of 30 people, and I had consistent 2D horses. I always felt like I wasn't good enough, but looking back, I think I kept up pretty well!
> 
> I was out of riding for about 3 years and have gained more weight since. I have been terrified to take pics even though I am extremely proud of how riding has once more made me start getting into shape. Since I began riding again, I was unable to pull myself into the saddle from the ground. A month later, I have accomplished this. I now can jump out of the saddle in dismounting again, can open and shut gates, can ride without stirrups again, and am feeling more and more confident the more I ride again. I plan to start back on barrels soon.
> 
> My journey is still beginning, but this thread has inspired me to be brave enough to take some new pictures. I'll post them when I do. =)


I don't even get on my 14hh pony without using something. I am limber enough to get my foot in the stirrup, but it just seems retarded to put all that pressure on the horses' withers when you don't have to....no matter how light you are. Why struggle? You are actually doing your horse a favor!


----------



## sirgalahadkem

ThirteenAcres said:


> I can relate to that pain for sure. I have been the victim of two high speed rear end collisions, so I have horrible problems with my neck. I have arthritis (at 25) in my left knee from my barrel racing days. =( And man, I never realized that all the riding of my youth would end up making me have hip problems in the saddle at this age . Ever so often my hip will cramp up terribly. But I've really worked on it and the more I ride a week now the easier and easier it is becoming.
> 
> The first time back in the saddle, the mare I was riding turned sharply and I lost balance and bit the dust...at a walk. I was so humiliated. haha I kept wondering where the days went that hauling across a field bareback was /nothing/.



I get the hip cramps all the time!!! Unfortunately due to location and work schedule, I only see my horse 1-2 times a week (He's over 50 miles away from where I live!) I've been seeing him a lot more since I resigned from work due to my back injury (not job related... can't qualify for FMLA or Disability because every doctor I went to refused to do diagnostics!!) and I managed to get a new job that I start monday! I've been doing what I can to work on things but it's tough. I know people don't think it's an excuse but I don't have genetics on my side losing weight. Both of my sisters were diabetic and almost 400 pounds before they had gastric bypass. I'm diabetic but very controlled and lost 3 dress sizes since I was diagnosed last year. I'm still 271 but I'm going down VERY slowly since I can't do much to work out and there's only so much a strict diet can do!


----------



## Country Woman

How long does it take for you to get to your horse? 
Why is your horse so far away?


----------



## sirgalahadkem

I just bring over the 3 step mounting block and hop on. only takes a minute. he's so far away because I used to live out in his area and board him at a friend's house and can't afford to move him. (only paying $175/month and average in the area I live in is $1000/month) I love riding at the farm he's living at though. 100 acres with trails and the owners have been friends for 18 years (I was 12 when I met them!)


----------



## Country Woman

oh that explains it 
good for you


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Oldhorselady said:


> I don't even get on my 14hh pony without using something. I am limber enough to get my foot in the stirrup, but it just seems retarded to put all that pressure on the horses' withers when you don't have to....no matter how light you are. Why struggle? You are actually doing your horse a favor!


I would agree with you normally. However, I don't struggle to get in the saddle from the ground. I probably should have clarified. I spent several months doing work to rebuild my upper body strength. In that time I would always mount the mare from a wooden box we have that is about a foot tall. When I first decided to attempt mounting from the ground it was (admittedly) a struggle for a couple of seconds. After I was able to pull up, I think it just gave me a lot of confidence. Note: My saddle is bad about rolling. Even my riding partner who is a very lean man cannot mount it from the ground without counter balance. Therefore, when I get in the saddle, he puts weight in the opposite stirrup. After that first time, I can mount my mare as quickly and efficiently as anyone else. I don't struggle and haven't since that day.


----------



## Country Woman

what are good upper body excercises that I can do


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Country Woman said:


> what are good upper body excercises that I can do


I started by just getting back into a lot more physical activities (I now owned a stable, I had no choice haha). Our land has very dusty ground, and the stalls take a lot of work every day to keep clean. So basically, I was mucking out 6 stalls a day and also I began doing some arm exercises that my friend taught me as well as lifting some weights in my spare time. 

In a month alone I could notice a lot of difference. I used to come home soooo sore, and now I have SO much more stamina and endurance and I only come home sore when I try something new. =)

Hope that helps a little. 

I'm also dieting and want to start jogging on my land and hope to work up to running.


----------



## hberrie

I like seeing bigger people ride--they stick in the saddle better and look alot smoother than the skinny little things.


----------



## Eileen

I always get cramps when I mount. A long time ago I learned to just get on then stand in the sturps until then went away.


----------



## chandra1313

Joe4d said:


> ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


Gorgeous horse Joe, love the coloring.


----------



## chandra1313

Red Gate Farm said:


> Riding on our acreage.


You look fantastic, Redgate. I know how you feel I'm not brave enough to post lol


----------



## chandra1313

ellygraceee said:


> Not the best pic of us, but it's the best I could find at the moment


You both look so elegant. Love the pic ;-)


----------



## chandra1313

Beauitful horse golden, I never realised how much I loved patterned horses until my sister purchased a dun. I love how they change colors and the shading. Your horse looks awesome. You look great too ;-)


----------



## chandra1313

Idlepastures said:


> Not the best pic, was with my cell, husband trying to take it in the dark. LOL


I have a friend who loves horses, I have to get her on this site. She loves them from the ground and I don't think, she believes she can ride too. This is a awesome forum.


----------



## chandra1313

dee said:


> OMG!!!! I just noticed this forum! I am so excited! Last I heard, admin had nixed the idea of having a forum for us plus sized riders.
> 
> A friend took this picture of me on my ill-fated trail ride. (How can one of the best days in my recent memory also be one of my worst?)
> 
> At any rate, this is Dancer and I on 06/25/11 riding the trails at Prague Lake:
> 
> View attachment 75641
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me I'm not too big for her! My friends (and my daughter) tell me I'm not too big, but still...


You look incredible. She seems willing enough ;-0)


----------



## DixieDarlin

*Old Pic*

I was going through my photos and came across this one, it was taken 2 or 3 years ago. It's of me and my Champagne TWH Darcy.


----------



## chandra1313

Golen horse very true about matching the rider with the horse. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## chandra1313

She is one gorgeous looking horse. Aren't people sneaky lol now your riding don't you just love it? ;-)


----------



## Eileen

Oh how I just love all these great pictures they are just wounderfl.


----------



## chandra1313

Golden Horse said:


> errrr
> 
> I have to ask ladies, my biggest problem as a large rider in a western saddle was dismounting, what with the issues of not wanting to have all ones weight on one stirrup to step off, then trying to navigate excess flesh around the saddle horn, without getting a bra (industrial strength) caught on said horn, well I struggled.
> 
> I bought an Abetta Endurance so get away from the horn issue, and of course English is easier still, so how do you dismount safely and elegantly as a big girl with a western saddle?


 
I bought an endurance saddle without a horn as well. I love it. Now I don't have to feel like I'm adding extra weight and I can lift it all by myself and take care of the saddling. It's kind of weird but I discovered that I can mount my 15h horse without a block if I take my boot off, now just have to figure out how to immitate that with the boot on. lol


----------



## chandra1313

Fellpony, beauitful both you and the horse. ;-)


----------



## Country Woman

Wow I love all your horses 
good luck with anyone


----------



## sirgalahadkem

chandra1313 said:


> I bought an endurance saddle without a horn as well. I love it. Now I don't have to feel like I'm adding extra weight and I can lift it all by myself and take care of the saddling. It's kind of weird but I discovered that I can mount my 15h horse without a block if I take my boot off, now just have to figure out how to immitate that with the boot on. lol



I have no idea how I do it. I just swing my right leg over his butt, hold myself up with my arms while sliding my other foot out and drop down.


----------



## Country Woman

well I have my horse 
she is a lease


----------



## DixieDarlin

*Yippee!!!*



Country Woman said:


> well I have my horse
> she is a lease


Congratulations Country Woman!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Dixie Darlin


----------



## DixieDarlin

Okay Country Woman... dish! I want (need) details about your new horse. PUHLEEEEZZZZEEEE!!!!


----------



## Country Woman

she is an Appaloosa Quarter Horse her name is Annabelle 

she is 15:2 and is 13 years old 
she has not been ridden for awhile


----------



## Country Woman

here is a picture of Belle and me


----------



## DixieDarlin

Country Woman said:


> here is a picture of Belle and me


WOW!!! the two of you look amazing! I love the smile on your face. Congratulations!


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see her today after lunch


----------



## Country Woman

this the other horse I looked at His name is Levi


----------



## DixieDarlin

Country Woman said:


> this the other horse I looked at His name is Levi


ooooh...pretty...


----------



## Country Woman

Levi is a Paint and if he was closer to me I would have leased him


----------



## DixieDarlin

Levi is really pretty, but so is Belle...and your smile is bigger in the pic with her than it is in the one with him


----------



## Country Woman

I still have not ridden her yet 
have to find a saddle the fits her properly


----------



## DixieDarlin

Why not? I bought one I haven't ridden 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

the owner said she needs to build trust with her rider
Annabelle was left by her previous owner 
and over the winter she lost weight 
I hope to ride her next week. Just need to find a saddle that fits her


----------



## Fellpony

Country Woman congratulations on the new horse, I hope you have lots of fun together


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Fell Pony


----------



## Rockabillyjen33

I just have to say that so many people are SO worried about their size vs. their horse. We look at the little 80 lb. 12 year olds riding by and looking at our horses like "oh that POOR horse!". I can't emphasize enough that a heavier balanced rider is easier on a horse than a unbalanced rider that weighs 100 lbs. less. Thermal imaging proves it. None of us enjoy being the big rider but we can't all own 17+ HH drafts to make us look small and the horse capable. Ride. You love your horse and your horse loves you. You would know in no uncertain terms if you were hurting your horse (your *** would be in the dirt). Work to become a better rider, try to be smaller if you are so inclined through healthy eating and exercise (riding!). But love yourself and love your horse. Love riding. I tell myself this every day.


----------



## DixieDarlin

Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieDarlin

Nala settling in at her new home


----------



## Country Woman

awe Nala is very pretty


----------



## DixieDarlin

Thank you Country Woman


----------



## Country Woman

I am going to see my horse tomorrow


----------



## DixieDarlin

Country Woman said:


> I am going to see my horse tomorrow


 Have a great time Country Woman


----------



## Country Woman

I will hopefully


----------



## ladyicon

I have just been a lurker so far on this forum. Here is a pic of Shorty and I.

Oops I dont have my photo on any url, just on my pc.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Lady Icon welcome to the forum


----------



## BDK Pony

I have no clue how to post pics Its OK it was a bad pics.


----------



## Country Woman

just click post reply the scroll to manage attachments


----------



## Eileen

:thumbsup: This is so true.


----------



## tcfarm

Here are some pics of me and 2 of my horses. Cider the chestnut was pregnant there. She has had her foal April 1st. I also lost over 20 lbs sence then too this pic was taken 3mo ago.




























and baby April


----------



## Eileen

These are wounderful pictures I just love them.


----------



## ladyicon

Another feeble attempt at posting.......


----------



## Country Woman

awe what a cute foal


----------



## horseloverandy

I am a little scared of posting... but still, i would like to help out.I am losing weight, I used to weigh 236 pounds, and now I am much lighter healthier and happier.

here is a pick of me last week!

:lol:


----------



## katbalu

Joe4d said:


> ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


Hey! That critter looks like one of the lead ponies that was in the derby post parade!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

very nice horses


----------



## ladyicon

Beautiful white horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

Here we go, told you I was a picture ho, Today I rode Big Ben, love him


----------



## Country Woman

this is a picture of my horse Belle and I


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Whew! I did it!! Viewed ALL 72 pages!! LOL....but I couldn't pass up seeing all of the beautiful big ladies and gents and their horses. Here are a few of me and my 16 yr old Fox Trotter mare from this past weekend. LOVE HER, LOVE HER, LOVE HER! 

View attachment 99115


View attachment 99116


View attachment 99117


----------



## Country Woman

wow your horse is very striking 
you look good on her


----------



## SoldOnGaited

Aww thank you very much. She is a real love bug to boot.


----------



## Country Woman

I like the color of your Pinto


----------



## Country Woman

I lost another pound 178


----------



## tecara

My new 5 yrs old QH gelding Buddy... We both could use to loss more LOL But we are a work in progress together!!!


----------



## HiddenOaksMoms

*You're beautiful , and so is your horse*



haylee said:


> me and my cody man. :d


you are a lovely young lady and your horse is awesome. Skinny people are just fat people without ample expression. Who says fat chics can't ride. You go girl! From one exressive individual to another.


----------



## tinyliny

tecara said:


> My new 5 yrs old QH gelding Buddy... We both could use to loss more LOL But we are a work in progress together!!!


 
your horse can carry you with ease. He is one tank of a fellow! you make a nice pair.


----------



## tinyliny

SoldOnGaited said:


> Whew! I did it!! Viewed ALL 72 pages!! LOL....but I couldn't pass up seeing all of the beautiful big ladies and gents and their horses. Here are a few of me and my 16 yr old Fox Trotter mare from this past weekend. LOVE HER, LOVE HER, LOVE HER!
> 
> View attachment 99115
> 
> 
> View attachment 99116
> 
> 
> View attachment 99117


 
I adore your mare. Best keep an eye on her, so she don't go "missing" . . . .


----------



## SoldOnGaited

tinyliny said:


> I adore your mare. Best keep an eye on her, so she don't go "missing" . . . .


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Eeep, guess I better lock her up tight! :lol:


----------



## DriftingShadow

Drifter and I! I gained weight this past year but am steadily losing it again. I am trying to channel my lost lbs into him, because he could stand to gain some! Loving all these pics of us ladies


----------



## Nuala

Me on my Sonny boy. He was distracted by one of "his mares" but he is my smezy man!!!!









My third time ever being on Sonny>>> he had never been ridden bareback before and his bit was to small so thats why it looks like he is fussing so much. 









Im not really riding him BUT this is the first day I EVER sat on my little stud Royal Casanova!!! I first sat on him bareback with no lead and then I came back to see how he acted with the saddle and he was wonderful. I'm so proud of him!!!


----------



## DriftingShadow

Nuala your boys are beautiful! I'm glad you tried riding Sunny bareback. Drifter loves riding bareback and I ride him bareback a lot.My BO asked the other day If I remembered how to use a saddle, ha ha. I've found it really helps with balance and if I can do ____ while bareback then I can sure as heck do ____ with a saddle.
I've also incorporated it into my work out routine. I practice posting and 2 point while bareback, it's really helping my abs and legs.


----------



## Nuala

lol We didnt have a saddle to put on Sonny to ride him. He tried jumping to the side and then he jumped walking between two rails like they were going to bite his hips...it was eventful 

I am so proud of them especially Casanova. Does he even look like a stud in that pic?!?!?!


----------



## Breella

Me riding Char a month before we found out she was having Katie. No wonder she never really wanted to leave the barn.


----------



## Sowel

I want to thank you all for posting. I am also an pluse sized rider and I am always worried about riding but you guys have given me hope. 

Thank you 

This is a picture of me on my mare Min Fray around 7 or 8 years ago, a lot has changed since then though I still weigh about the same(I don't usaly get pictures of myself... only my horses).


----------



## Country Woman

This is my Belle and i


----------



## DixieDarlin

Country Woman said:


> This is my Belle and i


You look great together! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Dixie


----------



## CapitalVendetta

Haha well here it goes....


----------



## Oldhorselady

You guys are all beautiful and strong!!! It takes a lot to ride these guys!


----------



## Country Woman

lovely horses and awesome riders


----------



## CapitalVendetta

Thanks we rescued the buckskin and I rode the pony for about 2 years he had a bucking problem and we never placed well in the hunter ring so we did jumpers


----------



## Eileen




----------



## Eileen




----------



## Eileen

There I finally got a picture of Toby and me taken this morning. I had such a good time. We are taking her on a camping trip with our stable this weekend and look forward to ridding her on the trails.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Some new pictures of me and the mare!!! These pics are about a month old! And I'm 20lbs lighter!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lookin' good ladies! Happy to report I've lost a few myself but no new pics. Need to make a point to have my hubby snap a few. 

Been doing a bit of jumping with Missy. We're both having a lot of fun. Big change from my QH's who jump like springs to the hano that makes 3' feel like just another canter stride. Big fun this week, I borrowed some jumps from my old coach and she loaned me her roll top. Set it plus a rail over and it was 3'6", my big girl sailed over like a champ. Having so much fun feeling like a teenager again!


----------



## HipHopHorseman

*7 footer on a 18.1 Clydesdale*

Attached should be my pic


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

So its not riding, but it is the most recent. I'm the dark haired one in the back, holding my mare Julep. Baby Aldis is 2 1/2 months in front, and for reference, I am 5' 10".


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This is me and my beautiful boy Ace he's a 12yr old OTTB!


----------



## Breella

Found another one of me from a few months ago.


----------



## CrossedUpDraft

melody and I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HFH

*I'm not brave enough*

But I could post a pic of 20 years ago when I was barrel racing. Those were the good ol days!


----------



## Eclipse295

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think my farrier put it best today. I led Aires up to him to have his hooves trimmed and he looks Aires straight in the face and says "If you weren't so cute, you'd be ugly!" Mind you, this is a big, tobacco-chewing, brawny cowboy saying this! My friend and I nearly DIED laughing!


My farrier calls my overweight Mini Paco and says all minis are from mexico. Then I yelled at Delilah to shut up and stop screaming and he starts singing 'Hey There Delilah' by the Plain White T's and while trimming the foal's hooves(for the first time) is standing there saying, 'I know life's ruff, you get born, go in the cold, and you got Paco out there runnin the place' :think: Crazy much :???:


----------



## Eileen

I just love everyones pictures. It's great to see we can ride as well as anyone else.


----------



## Kato

I posted before of me working my girl but here is one today since she is now under saddle. It was my first ride on her and aside from the saddle fitting me horribly it was a great ride!


----------



## Eileen

I just had a thought, it seems like western saddles are mostly designed for men and not women with big butts, larger tummies and short legs. or is this just my imagination


----------



## tinyliny

HipHopHorseman said:


> Attached should be my pic


 
7 foot! Shazam! Now that's tall! your horse is very handsome (too).


----------



## Kato

Eileen said:


> I just had a thought, it seems like western saddles are mostly designed for men and not women with big butts, larger tummies and short legs. or is this just my imagination


Yeah i have cone to that conclusion too. I wide in an aussie... it fits better than any western I've tried
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eileen

I tried an aussie on Toby and she went nutz. I couldn't get it off of her fast enough. She had never done that before and hasen't since.
I thought I might have liked it but not I never thought she wouldn't as she rides both english and western.


----------



## CowboysDream

Realized I hadn't posted any pictures of me riding, aside from one when I was like 10 years younger haha.

So here goes... This is me and Prima  










Critique is always welcome  I seem to suck at releasing o-o; Poor Prima.


----------



## Eileen

That's a great picture of you and Prima jumping. I won't Critique because I don't do much jumping like none in the past 35 years or so but you both look like your having a good time and that's what counts in my book.


----------



## CowboysDream

Eileen said:


> That's a great picture of you and Prima jumping. I won't Critique because I don't do much jumping like none in the past 35 years or so but you both look like your having a good time and that's what counts in my book.


Thanks! We are having fun  I always look so serious, I should try to smile over the jumps LOL.


----------



## Thorthepony

*newbie*

Hi, I am a newbie on here. I am in Kent in the UK and have two Dales ponies, British native ponies. I am 5ft 8" and currently weigh about 340lbs. I am just so sad as I have got two beautiful ponies (have posted pics below) but just feel that I am too heavy to ride. Jack, the older one of the two, is a real little power house, is in 5ft 9 rugs so very short in his back and very strong but I am just so scared of hurting him. Regretabbly here in the UK people are extremely unkind and spiteful to larger riders so it is very hard to overcome that in my own mind.










Thor, the younger of my two, with my best friend (and her sisters dog!!) on board









Jack being ridden by a friend on our yard










Jack and I a couple of years ago (I am a bit heavier now than then :-((( 


Hope you like the photos and thanks for reading


----------



## dee

Thor - you and I are in a similar boat. I am 5'1" and weigh 300. I made it down to 265 last summer, before a horsey accident temporarily limited my mobility for a while - and all the weight came back.

My Dancer (see my avatar) isn't nearly as heavy built as your beautiful tanks (I would give my eye teeth to have something like that!). However, Dancer carries me with ease. I have to admit, it took me a long time to get up the nerve to ride her. On a trail ride once (that took a lot of convincing to get me on) one woman made a comment about my size, and ten other women nearly lynched her. She apologized at the end of the ride. Her horse was horribly sweaty, and Dancer was only sweaty under the saddle pad. She was even ready to go out again!

I am finally to a point where I feel I can physically ride again, and Dancer is itching to go. I just wish I weighed less. Maybe with more frequent riding, I will lose weight and Dancer and I can really have a grand old time!


----------



## tinyliny

Just take it slow, have a very well fitting saddle and don't ride a long time. Don't ride in a deep arena, either (too much stress on the tendons).



I wanted to share this cute picture of Zulu and I . I am about 5'4" and maybe 212?

the horse is 17 hhs! I love that I am like a fly on his back.


----------



## Andieve

Oh look at that Zulu :heart:


----------



## tinyliny

Forgive me for posting him and on a Pictures thread. I am silly in love with him.


----------



## ioconner

Okay I don't know if it will post or not, but here is a horrid pic of us riding from about 2 months ago. I swear that pic makes me look 75lbs heavier. Surely I don't always look that horrible, do I?? :shock:


----------



## hemms

Just popped on the scale. I am 5' 2" and 175 lbs. Not sure what qualifies as plus-sized, but I am certainly far from my fittest version of self. I'm just recently learning not to cringe when I look in the mirror. I figure, if a man can look at his reflection and only see the best parts of himself, why can't I? My man certainly loves all my parts and they work just fine, allowing me to indulge in a wonderful, active life.

I have managed to achieve a level of strength, security and balance this summer that I haven't seen since my weight-training days, pre-child. Part of it has to do with my "wheels" and part of it my determination to properly use my body. Lessons over this past winter have really fine-tuned my efforts on that front (dressage). I feel a HUGE difference now than when I first re-started riding after having my son. I may be heavier or the same (I refuse to live on the scale), but I am MUCH MUCH more fit. 

I HATED feeling precariously perched on my prior horse, a lightly-built paint and I cringe when I see others obviously overweight and struggling with the simple safety of being so high up and unprepared to address potential issues that may come up. Imo, there is a HUGE difference to overweight and out of shape and overweight and in condition. 

My current boy is a very stout (my favourite descriptor for both of us, btw) FjordX that can truck me along ALL day:









LOVE seeing everyone happily enjoying their horses, btw! We only get one go-around and if my infant son's tustle with cancer has taught me anything, it's to live up what I've got!


----------



## Oldhorselady

hemms said:


> Just popped on the scale. I am 5' 2" and 175 lbs. Not sure what qualifies as plus-sized, but I am certainly far from my fittest version of self. I'm just recently learning not to cringe when I look in the mirror. I figure, if a man can look at his reflection and only see the best parts of himself, why can't I? My man certainly loves all my parts and they work just fine, allowing me to indulge in a wonderful, active life.
> 
> I have managed to achieve a level of strength, security and balance this summer that I haven't seen since my weight-training days, pre-child. Part of it has to do with my "wheels" and part of it my determination to properly use my body. Lessons over this past winter have really fine-tuned my efforts on that front (dressage). I feel a HUGE difference now than when I first re-started riding after having my son. I may be heavier or the same (I refuse to live on the scale), but I am MUCH MUCH more fit.
> 
> I HATED feeling precariously perched on my prior horse, a lightly-built paint and I cringe when I see others obviously overweight and struggling with the simple safety of being so high up and unprepared to address potential issues that may come up. Imo, there is a HUGE difference to overweight and out of shape and overweight and in condition.
> 
> My current boy is a very stout (my favourite descriptor for both of us, btw) FjordX that can truck me along ALL day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE seeing everyone happily enjoying their horses, btw! We only get one go-around and if my infant son's tustle with cancer has taught me anything, it's to live up what I've got!


Very, very nice. Very well said. You look great. I'm 5'2" and 180 and am very happy with myself. Would I like to look like my younger days?...absolutely. But in my younger days, I was not as mentally satisfied or sane and I prefer me now,even with the weight. My horses carry me fine and we have great partnerships. Good job.


----------



## Golden Horse

Hemms, you are in no way shape or form a big girl, and Maximus there could carry you all day and every day without noticing you up there, he is SOLID, for sure.


Thor, love your boys, very handsome, and I agree with you, the attitude in the UK is a lot different to out here, even though the UK has all the lovely little weight carriers, Fell, Dales, Highland, (proper) Shetlands, then all the wonderful draft crosses that are bred as heavy hunters. *SIGH* heavy hunters for rich fat men, but ladies should ride genteel hacks.

Cowboy, my only thought is you don't need to be as far out of your saddle as you are in that pic.:wink:


----------



## smguidotti

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> Bravery... well i dread people seeing photos of me riding because of my size but.....


I know the feel, bro 

I am not particularly heavy, but I have a definite "riding face" and back when I rode western I was always slouching . . . 

Me ride pretty _one_ day . . .


----------



## smguidotti

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> Bravery... well i dread people seeing photos of me riding because of my size but.....


I know the feel, bro 

I am not particularly heavy, but I have a definite "riding face" and back when I rode western I was always slouching . . . 

Me ride pretty _one_ day . . .


----------



## ladyicon

How do you get up there Tiny?:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

or


----------



## ladyicon

Love those pics.


----------



## CowboysDream

Golden Horse said:


> Cowboy, my only thought is you don't need to be as far out of your saddle as you are in that pic.:wink:


Thanks Golden  I feel like my jumping is getting worse  We haven't had a good/smooth course in a very long time. Either we aren't going fast enough or we are going too fast and its just sloppy. Bleh. Had a not so good lesson tonight, but some parts were okay I guess.


----------



## Eileen

The shame of it all is that where we should be getting encouragement we don't get any. Men never think of their weight and all the weight they add on with all the extras they carry on their saddle beside the weight of the saddle ( my cousin a rancher in Montana told me the average weight his horse carries when he is out working the cattle is most times around 500 lbs. and for skinny people a lot of them just bounce around even though they are so called posting and are even harder on their horse, but heaven forbid if you pointed this out to them, that they are not posting to the rhythm of their horse just going up and down which is even harder on their back.


----------



## Eileen

Everyone has an off day even horses do just keep on jumping and having fun doing it.


----------



## Eileen

Oh I just love all these pictures they are so great they belong in some kind of book to be shared.


----------



## PapSett

Here I am on the 16 hand QH I take lessons on, Tonka. For many years, I was afraid to ride again- in 1986, I had a bad fall, and had not been around horses since then. Last year, I decided I would love to ride again, but had 2 stables turn me away because of my weight. Then I founs Hoof & a Prayer Horse Rescue, and decided to volunteer even if I couldn't ride. The wonderful people there gave me the confidence I needed and encouraged me to ride again. Now I am happier than I have ever been! 










I have fallen deeply in love with an Appaloosa yearling filly named Jewel there and have been working on her ground training. I don't know if she will ever be big enough for me to ride, tho.. she is 16 months old, about 13.2. I am hoping to adopt her eventually.


----------



## Golden Horse

She is very pretty, what's her story? She looks like she still has weight to put on.

Tonka is very handsome, I'm glad that you are back in the saddle


----------



## PapSett

We really do't know much about her story. They got her from the kill buyer when she was about 8 months old; she was skin and bones, full of worms and had ringworm. She had been beaten about the head and was bruised and battered. No one could get near her at first.

For whatever reason, from the first time I went to the barn, Jewel claimed me as her person. She whinnies to me, comes to me in the pasture, follows me like a puppy, falls asleep with her head cradled in my arms. I love her like I have never loved another being,not even when I had horses of my own.

I would like to see a little more weight on her, too, but right now she is being kept on pasture with several other horse and she is low horse on the totem pole, so unfortunately she doesn't get as much hay as I would like.Since she isn't MINE yet, I don't have anything to say about it.

If I am able to work out how to afford her board, I really don't CARE if she gets big enough to ride. I just want to make her mine. I don't think I could survive losing her.


----------



## Golden Horse

Good luck with her, hope you can work it out so you can adopt her, it's great to have a horse who responds to you like that.

Have you tried this trick with her, measure from the middle of her knee to the coronet band, what ever that says in inches is how tall she will grow. I don't know if her bad start will set her back at all.


----------



## Eileen

She looks like a wonderful horse with a lot of promise. If you can't afford her board so that she can get better feed, are you able to spend some for a supplement feed or pellets? Her legs look like they are strong that if she only grows to be about 15 to 15.5 hands she could take you maybe when she is 3 or 4? I could be wrong. I had my 6 yr niece ride my appy Star when she was the same age as this appy and Star was about the same size at this age, she was about 15 hands when I got on her for the first time but back then I only weighted about 110 lbs.


----------



## PapSett

I have not tried the measurement trick; honestly, I am TOTALLY novice about young horses. No idea what I am doing. I keep hoping that I don't screw her up too badly.

I could buy her supplement or feed, but since she is never in a stall at this time, she wouldn't get it. When it gets cold, she will be brought in and grained, she was a little heavier over the winter, when she was in.

This was in the spring, and she was with a different group of horses that didn't bully her quite so much:


----------



## Eileen

I assume like most of us you bring her treats like carrots etc? These times would be good times to also give her some supplements.


----------



## Golden Horse

I find that just a little concerning, she is at a rescue and she is going backwards from where she was at in the spring. When I saw the first pics I thought they were just bringing her up from a bad state, nothing at all against you PapSett, just sad to see it.


----------



## Eileen

She dosen't look to bad, and she will learn to stand up for herself.


----------



## Eileen

Sometimes I wonder about some of the rescue places. But some are on a tight budget and spend and do for their favorite animals but who could not just fall in love with this appy.


----------



## PapSett

Hoof & a Prayer really does do wonderful things for these horses. They are on a tight budget and are just getting their paperwork finished up to be an official charity so they can get more funding. If you could see before & after pics of some of the horses... it's like night & day.

I will definitely look into getting a supplement to give her as a teat. She does get apples, carrots and her favorite- granola bars from me every time I'm there.


----------



## Eileen

That is great. It will make a difference.


----------



## Eileen

I know the money is tight there just like here in IL. Will Co. has a lot of horses that are just being given away because the rescues are full and underfunded. Our Toby is just one of these horses.


----------



## Eileen

If I could afford the board for 2 more horses I would take them in a heart beat so my husband and I could ride with our granddaughter ( she is our granddaughter whom we adopted).


----------



## PapSett

Double post


----------



## PapSett

It is frightening how many horses there are in need. We have had a horrid drought all summer- over 12" below normal rainfall this year. Buying hay is like buying gold. I do everything I possibly can for the rescue. But I sometimes wonder if it is enough.


----------



## Eileen

I know what you mean. Will Co. rescues are in the same spot. If I could afford 2 more horses I would take them in a heart beat, then my husband and I could ride with our grandaughter ( whom we adopted) . Toby was given to us. That's her ridding Toby on our Camping trip to Kankakee State Park.


----------



## ioconner

Got my big girl panties on and hopped back on today after a bad fall last month.


----------



## smguidotti

Here I am with my mare, Vedra. I need a bigger saddle, I know


----------



## smguidotti

ioconner said:


> Got my big girl panties on and hopped back on today after a bad fall last month.


You two are super cute together!


----------



## PapSett

A couple short clips of me riding Tonka:


----------



## CowboysDream

More of me and Prima  I love the bright colours.


----------



## Eileen

Papsett the videos are great.


----------



## Eileen

CowboysDream you and Prima go so well together and I love bright colors also.


----------



## CowboysDream

Thanks you Eileen  

I got a new one from Friday. I was a bit nervous for the course but we did awesome  










My butt looks so small in this one  I love it haha


----------



## Eileen

Cowboys Dream it does  I think that's neet.:clap:

Maybe in a few months mine will also. I just got out of the hospital and they did everything from head to toe. my doctor said that no matter how I had tried to lose weight I couldn't because I have hypothyroidism (goiter) now that I'm on meds for it I should start loosing if I can get out and get more riding time. lol just convience my family :lol:


----------



## CowboysDream

Eileen said:


> Cowboys Dream it does  I think that's neet.:clap:
> 
> Maybe in a few months mine will also. I just got out of the hospital and they did everything from head to toe. my doctor said that no matter how I had tried to lose weight I couldn't because I have hypothyroidism (goiter) now that I'm on meds for it I should start loosing if I can get out and get more riding time. lol just convience my family :lol:


Oh, that sucks! But good luck  I hope the meds work it. I agree you will lose fast if you get more saddle time


----------



## VeRaj

I haven't asked anyone to take a pic of me yet because I'm so embarrassed! I tried taking pics with my new dorky helmet my hubby bought me as a present and ended up trashing them because all you can see is a double chin! I also have bad skin which makes me feel even worse! I used to be sooo skinny, too.  I'm almost 28, so I feel like I have plenty of time to get healthy, but I have very little motivation to do so (in part due to everlasting depression.)

Btw, how terrible is mounting and dismounting for you other folks? I fall EVERY time. And because I only ride with friends at my "boss"'s place, I generally don't even want to hang out because I feel embarrassed and ashamed to be seen with healthy and horse-versed "cool girls."

I LOVE the bravery on this thread because I certainly don't have it.


----------



## PapSett

If it weren't for a mounting block, I wouldn't be able to get on at all. I don't use it to dismount; I stand up in the stirrups, bring my right leg over the horse's butt, then lean over the saddle, kick out of the left stirrup and slide to the ground.


----------



## dee

VeRaj said:


> I haven't asked anyone to take a pic of me yet because I'm so embarrassed! I tried taking pics with my new dorky helmet my hubby bought me as a present and ended up trashing them because all you can see is a double chin! I also have bad skin which makes me feel even worse! I used to be sooo skinny, too.  I'm almost 28, so I feel like I have plenty of time to get healthy, but I have very little motivation to do so (in part due to everlasting depression.)
> 
> Btw, how terrible is mounting and dismounting for you other folks? I fall EVERY time. And because I only ride with friends at my "boss"'s place, I generally don't even want to hang out because I feel embarrassed and ashamed to be seen with healthy and horse-versed "cool girls."
> 
> I LOVE the bravery on this thread because I certainly don't have it.


I am trying to get my sons in law to build me a mounting block like the one at Prague Lake here in Oklahoma. It's the PERFECT height - it allows me to just swing my leg over without having to lift it so high. My mare, Dancer, sure seems to appreciate it - I don't have to struggle to climb on. Once I'm in the saddle, I can keep up with my other riding partners - I'm sure you could too!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Looking great everyone! Thor - Feel free to send me Jack any time you want to! What a hunk of a pony!  

Well, my weight loss plan arrived in the mail today, from the looks of it I think it may be more of a death sentence :lol: Tonight I embark on my p90x journey. Going to get the hubby to take some scary before pics & measurements - my goal is to wear a swimsuit and not scare everyone on our planned spring break cruise. We'll see!


----------



## mernie

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Looking great everyone! Thor - Feel free to send me Jack any time you want to! What a hunk of a pony!
> 
> Well, my weight loss plan arrived in the mail today, from the looks of it I think it may be more of a death sentence :lol: Tonight I embark on my p90x journey. Going to get the hubby to take some scary before pics & measurements - my goal is to wear a swimsuit and not scare everyone on our planned spring break cruise. We'll see!


Good luck!!!


----------



## Eileen

I use a mounting block but even then I still need someone to pull my right leg over the back of the saddle most of the time because I can't shorten the sturp enough.


----------



## Eileen

*weight loss plan*

:lol: I also have a weight loss plan, With the different things I have going on by the time we went over all the things I could eat or I should say can't eat because of each problem it has been decided that there is nothing I can eat lol :?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks mernie. I made it through last night's core synergistics (ouch!) and this morning's cardio x and I'm still here to tell the tale  I did make it all the way through them both but I am feeling sore in muscles I've apparently not used in a very loooooong time. 

Lol Eileen! Diet is a 4 letter word for a reason. I really don't want to change how I eat but know that I should. I'm going to try giving up one thing at a time. If anyone wants to join me, I will be holding a memorial service for Diet Coke tomorrow.


----------



## VeRaj

Eileen said:


> :lol: I also have a weight loss plan, With the different things I have going on by the time we went over all the things I could eat or I should say can't eat because of each problem it has been decided that there is nothing I can eat lol :?


I'm sorry, Eileen  I can't say I'm in that boat with you, but I'm sorry, I know that must really suck.

I've been depressed for almost as long as I can remember, and it's gotten to the point where it severely limits what I can accomplish in a day. The docs always thought it could be connected to my epilepsy (which is either in control now or dormant or who knows - was just adolescent?) which was probably caused by head trauma in a car accident when I was two years old (for which I had to receive over a hundred stitches in my forehead.) 
I do, however, really need to go on a diet. I'm quite certain it won't be enough to make me lose enough weight, but I hope that it will give me some form of energy that I can turn into exercise.
Unfortunately, I'm terrible in the kitchen and so grossed out by raw meat that I'd consider going mostly vegetarian. That is one thing for which I have no rational explanation, lol.
Somewhat fortunately, I do not yet own a horse as we cannot currently afford to fence our property, so I don't have that responsibility getting me out of bed in the morning.
Every time I try to exercise I get extremely out of breath and I get all hot and red in the face with some minor chest pain. I have high blood pressure and a family history of heart disease, all of which is exacerbated by my being almost 100 pounds overweight. Also somewhat fortunately, I'm relatively tall (5'9"), so the weight is more spread out on me than it would be for a short person, but it's still very unhealthy. 
I usually feel so disgusted with myself that I don't bother trying to look halfway decent by wearing makeup or dressing nicely [when I rarely leave the house] because I don't think there is a "decent" for me anymore. My self-esteem is probably exaggerated considering my situation, but it both feeds into the depression and is fed by it.
Hmm... I should probably stop there. Writing this is good, but I've got a feeling no one wants to read this because this isn't a therapy thread, lol. 

Wow, I can really ramble on, can't I? I really hope this isn't TMI for y'all.


----------



## VeRaj

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks mernie. I made it through last night's core synergistics (ouch!) and this morning's cardio x and I'm still here to tell the tale  I did make it all the way through them both but I am feeling sore in muscles I've apparently not used in a very loooooong time.
> 
> Lol Eileen! Diet is a 4 letter word for a reason. I really don't want to change how I eat but know that I should. I'm going to try giving up one thing at a time. If anyone wants to join me, I will be holding a memorial service for Diet Coke tomorrow.



I definitely feel you on the not wanting to change but knowing I should. Although I've never been able to drink anything diet, I do have a slight addiction to Mountain Dew Live Wire (which is like an orange-soda-with-a-kick energy soda). I'm sort of addicted to junk food, including fast food, take-out, sweets (candies, cookies, cakes, oh my!) and it's just tough to change your life so drastically, no matter what your circumstances. I have to accept though that just saying "it's tough" is not an excuse to not do it.


----------



## Golden Horse

read here Fast Food As Addictive As Heroin, Study Confirms - That's Fit makes you think


----------



## VeRaj

Golden Horse said:


> read here Fast Food As Addictive As Heroin, Study Confirms - That's Fit makes you think


I'll check it out, thank you.


----------



## Eileen

*You didn't ramble on*

:lol: 
VeRaj I read and reread your post. No you didn't ramble on I think you wrote it quite well. I'm sure there are many of us who have very legitimate health reasons for being over weight and has nothing to do with the four letter word diet. I just didn't post all my problems because over the 65 years it would have to be a 3 book bio. I try to keep it light and light hearted because I know I can't change the physical problems I have but I have learned to live with them accept them as challenges and if one way won't work I try another until it does work. If ever you feel the need to vent like you did feel free to leave me as long a message as you care to but if you feel it's all to private start a journal. Depression is a hard place to be and to get out of. Sometime people don't know how to deal with a depressed person nor understand how depression really works and that can actually ad to it. God Bless and I'll keep you in my prayers. I wish we lived closer.


----------



## VeRaj

Eileen said:


> :lol:
> VeRaj I read and reread your post. No you didn't ramble on I think you wrote it quite well. I'm sure there are many of us who have very legitimate health reasons for being over weight and has nothing to do with the four letter word diet. I just didn't post all my problems because over the 65 years it would have to be a 3 book bio. I try to keep it light and light hearted because I know I can't change the physical problems I have but I have learned to live with them accept them as challenges and if one way won't work I try another until it does work. If ever you feel the need to vent like you did feel free to leave me as long a message as you care to but if you feel it's all to private start a journal. Depression is a hard place to be and to get out of. Sometime people don't know how to deal with a depressed person nor understand how depression really works and that can actually ad to it. God Bless and I'll keep you in my prayers. I wish we lived closer.


Thank you very much Eileen, it really means a lot to me. 
To a lot of people, mental health issues seem to be something to be ashamed of. 
I don't know exactly how to describe the way not only the depression but also being on a ton of medications to control it, make someone feel [especially someone who already has a monthly "joy ride" (LOL)]. It's pretty terrible... and it's even more saddening to be treated like a leper for it. Add to that my obesity (which didn't really become an issue until I had my gallbladder removed, I should really look into why that is) and it's hard to feel like I'm NOT a leper sometimes.

I work in a therapeutic riding environment (by work, I mean volunteer, really) and sometimes I come across kids who are visibly different from other children, and it's so amazing to be able to give them an hour where they feel like they are accepted and good at something. And thinking about that, well it kinda makes me feel smaller, better, and worse, all at once, lol.

Anyway, it does really mean a LOT to me that you've responded so kindly. 

I'll try to write about this more and keep you updated


----------



## ladyicon

VeRaj said:


> Thank you very much Eileen, it really means a lot to me.
> To a lot of people, mental health issues seem to be something to be ashamed of.
> I don't know exactly how to describe the way not only the depression but also being on a ton of medications to control it, make someone feel [especially someone who already has a monthly "joy ride" (LOL)]. It's pretty terrible... and it's even more saddening to be treated like a leper for it. Add to that my obesity (which didn't really become an issue until I had my gallbladder removed, I should really look into why that is) and it's hard to feel like I'm NOT a leper sometimes.
> 
> I work in a therapeutic riding environment (by work, I mean volunteer, really) and sometimes I come across kids who are visibly different from other children, and it's so amazing to be able to give them an hour where they feel like they are accepted and good at something. And thinking about that, well it kinda makes me feel smaller, better, and worse, all at once, lol.
> 
> Anyway, it does really mean a LOT to me that you've responded so kindly.
> 
> I'll try to write about this more and keep you updated


 VeRaj, Reading your post has made me think about what you wrote. I too have depression issues, especially during menopause, thank goodness I am done with that. I have since gained 60 lbs. that I should not be carrying around. This leads to feeling bad about ones self. YOU are good at something!!! Making those kids feel special for an hour is a GREAT accomplishment! YOU ARE NOT A LEPER! Never allow yourself to feel that way. My heart goes out to you for the way you feel about yourself. I wish there was something I could do to help. Stay in touch on this forum, many people DO care.


----------



## VeRaj

ladyicon said:


> VeRaj, Reading your post has made me think about what you wrote. I too have depression issues, especially during menopause, thank goodness I am done with that. I have since gained 60 lbs. that I should not be carrying around. This leads to feeling bad about ones self. YOU are good at something!!! Making those kids feel special for an hour is a GREAT accomplishment! YOU ARE NOT A LEPER! Never allow yourself to feel that way. My heart goes out to you for the way you feel about yourself. I wish there was something I could do to help. Stay in touch on this forum, many people DO care.


Thank you so much, LadyIcon  Just hearing that people DO care IS helpful.
I had an appointment with my doc today and she is actually going to take my mother's advice and start weaning me off some of my "excess" medication, and we're all hoping this will reverse all the side effects and drug interactions, while hopefully still keeping me "topped off" enough to function. It had gotten to the point where I was experiencing a side effect and being prescribed more drugs to overcome those side effects! 

I have a lot of plans of things I want to do but don't often get around to doing a lot of them. (I tried finding the image of the evil internet beating down the poor girl who just wants to be productive but I couldn't find it, lol).

I have really bad acne (most of the month) and that definitely adds to my low self-esteem. Looking back, I think I was very attractive before I had my gallbladder removed, and I feel a sense of loss - of youth and beauty - when I look at myself now compared to then.

I am currently almost 100 pounds heavier than my previous top weight. Ugh. (I went from between a size 2-6 to now a 20-24.)
We've started trying to make a conscious effort to watch what we eat and try to be more active - I think making a few small changes will go a long way for me. 

Well, one of those changes involves making an effort to get out of bed in the morning, and at this late hour that's going to be a challenge, so I'd best be off. Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## Eileen

*Diet challenge*

*:idea: I wish it was as easy as just saying no to eating certain foods and heavy duty exercise so I challenge every one to find me something to eat. I am a Diabetic with,*_ *hyperthyroidism (which had prevented me from weight loss no matter how hard I tried, am now on med's for that.) severe* *Acid Reflux, Hiatal Hernia, 5 ulsers , very bad knees, and had a abdominal hernia with total blockage operation a couple of years ago (which the doctor had to put a patch holding my mussels together so I can't lift anything heavy nor do sit ups) I also have a very bad back and can't stand for long period of time but I can ride no problem.. On top of that I'm not a sweet lover if I have cake or anything like that even candy one bite is enough for me. My downfall is tomatoes I could eat them by the bushels, oranges and anything acidy which I can't do anymore. I have to limit my carbs. so no chip pig outs It seams like lettuce and green beans are left but then I spend the day in the bathroom lol. :lol:*_


----------



## Eileen

This picture is her when we first got Toby, I think is showes her I don't care attitude.


----------



## Eileen

This picture of her and Toby is a good one showing some of her emotions when she had Toby for a while.


----------



## Eileen

This picture was taken a few weeks ago and I think it showes a big difference in her she is not only happy again with a purpose and she even lost weight.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sometimes we derail our plans for self improvement bu focusing on the negatives, the cant's and the excuses.....ask me how I know

The way forward is to become a winner, not a loser, so if getting up in the morning is a challenge, then set a get up time and stick to it, and if you achieve it, then enjoy that glow of success for the day.

I don't say this lightly, I have had goals in the past that include taking a shower, or getting dressed, so many little basics in life that can be so hard when you are truly depressed, rather than a little bit down and battered by life in general. There is a great truth in the statement *Success breeds Success*, and that is our first aim, so get that feeling of success, and to recognize it as an achievement, and as long as it is important to you, then that is all that matters.

I think a lot of us fall into the trap of looking at the overweight unfit person we have become and make a pledge that says "from tomorrow I'm going to eat nothing but healthy food, and exercise every day" Then as soon as we make a mistake, we label ourselves a failure, drown our sorrows with more ice cream, and say "I cant so it"

So make it easy to succeed, make ONE pledge, but make it something that you are going to stick to. Maybe it will be eat a healthy breakfast, that is mine for this week, simple, and easy, from now on 6 days I will eat a healthy breakfast, and on the 7th day I will have whatever I like. That is not a diet, it is common sense, it needs to become a habit, 6 healthy breakfasts, and 1 free choice, yup it is reasonable, sustainable, and a small step in the right direction. Once it becomes habit then I will add a new change.


----------



## VeRaj

Golden Horse said:


> Sometimes we derail our plans for self improvement bu focusing on the negatives, the cant's and the excuses.....ask me how I know
> 
> The way forward is to become a winner, not a loser, so if getting up in the morning is a challenge, then set a get up time and stick to it, and if you achieve it, then enjoy that glow of success for the day.
> 
> I don't say this lightly, I have had goals in the past that include taking a shower, or getting dressed, so many little basics in life that can be so hard when you are truly depressed, rather than a little bit down and battered by life in general. There is a great truth in the statement *Success breeds Success*, and that is our first aim, so get that feeling of success, and to recognize it as an achievement, and as long as it is important to you, then that is all that matters.
> 
> I think a lot of us fall into the trap of looking at the overweight unfit person we have become and make a pledge that says "from tomorrow I'm going to eat nothing but healthy food, and exercise every day" Then as soon as we make a mistake, we label ourselves a failure, drown our sorrows with more ice cream, and say "I cant so it"
> 
> So make it easy to succeed, make ONE pledge, but make it something that you are going to stick to. Maybe it will be eat a healthy breakfast, that is mine for this week, simple, and easy, from now on 6 days I will eat a healthy breakfast, and on the 7th day I will have whatever I like. That is not a diet, it is common sense, it needs to become a habit, 6 healthy breakfasts, and 1 free choice, yup it is reasonable, sustainable, and a small step in the right direction. Once it becomes habit then I will add a new change.


Thank you for the great ideas and advice, Golden Horse! I will definitely try taking this to heart! 
Lately I think I've actually been eating "too little" because for some reason I haven't been experiencing the sensation of hunger and usually feel turned-off to food, if not downright nauseous, so I need to figure out a way to make myself eat several small healthier meals, as that is also supposed to be a good way to deal with not having a gallbladder.


----------



## Eileen

I love your ideas now if I could make up my mind as to what I can eat for breakfast after counting carbs, leaving out the acids and sugars it's lunch time and time to start all over again lol. Oh by the way I got the abdominal herina doing excersices to get fit for riding.


----------



## theprincessandtheshire

Woops, computer messed up sorry guys.


----------



## theprincessandtheshire




----------



## Eileen

theprincessandtheshire your look good together.


----------



## hemms

Eileen, have your sat down with a nutritionist at all? I often feel I would benefit greatly from this and mean to, someday. Even something as simple as coming up with viable healthy breakfast options. It's a nice place to start. I really like Golden's perspective on building habits with the good old 80/20 rule. I'm going to try plugging away at that, myself.

Not quite so intimidating for me.


----------



## Centaurheart

The princessandtheshire - love you two together.

Here's me...


----------



## theprincessandtheshire

Eileen said:


> theprincessandtheshire your look good together.


  Thank you! I mostly ride westen but on occasion I like the feel of an english saddle.


----------



## Eileen

Thank you hemms, I met with the diabetes nurse and nutritionist at our Diabetes Center and these nutritionist have a one track mind and it isn't about a well balanced diet at all. All she cared talking about were carbs I can have 3 different or 4 different carbs a day, not how much carbs just how many and hang the vitamins minerals etc., the Diabetes nurse wanted well balanced meals. Most of the food were things I couldn't eat because of other factors. It was a joke. The best one was the dietitian at the hospital she had meals I could sort of eat. The hard part is what is good for part of me can be real bad for another. So it's going to be up to me to do my homework and get it all right. So far so good we'll see I know the synthroid will make a difference.


----------



## Eileen

theprincessandtheshire I know what you mean I miss english I'm kind of thinking of tradding one of our westerns for english.


----------



## PapSett

OK, I'm not riding here, but I am so proud of this little girl, I just had to share this pic from today. This is me and Jewel the Appy filly (17 months) I've been working with. This was her first time walking on wood, and she didn't hesitate, just followed me right over it. So I upped the ante and tossed the tarp over her. She never blinked. God I love this little poop!

She is having a sudden growth spurt and her butt is all of a sudden a couple inches higher than her withers. :wink:


----------



## ladyicon

Nice filly. What a proud mama.


----------



## PapSett

Thank you! I couldn't love her more if she was mine. I am trying to figure out a way to afford to adopt her. I can't imagine a life without Jewel in it.


----------



## Eileen

She is a beauty. I hope you will find a way to adopt her you two look like you belong together.


----------



## Eileen

I remember when my Star got to that growing spurt and was at the awkward stage. She was just so comical, trying so hard to be graceful but tripping over her own feet. ( it had nothing more physical than just growing faster than her coordination) I had it check out. I wish I had pictures of her but their all on slides and I don’t have a way to change to pictures at this time.


----------



## PapSett

Jewel is really my first time working with a baby, and seeing her grow up is so wonderful. She has gone from being a pudgy little 8 month old, the first time I saw her to this beautiful young lady, looking like a 'real' horse now.

It will kill me if I can't find a way to make her mine.


----------



## VeRaj

So many beautiful pictures, thank you all for posting! Your icon is amazing, theprincessandtheshire, did you take that yourself? I don't have a horse yet, but will *think about* taking a picture next time I'm riding Doc. Riding an overweight horse as an overweight woman who has taken a (not by choice) 15 year leave of absence from horseback riding is... at the very least, not very photogenic. :wink:


----------



## PapSett

Totally understans VeRaj. I was away from horses and riding for 25 years, and just mounted up for the first time in that long this spring. Pretty? Not by a long shot. But oh, it felt like coming home. So glad to find this forum where I can talk to other plus sized ladies who enjoy horses and not have to worry about being criticized.


----------



## Eileen

This is a great site. Everyone is so encouraging and the pictures are great.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Here is my big butt


----------



## Eileen

Your butt doesn't look so big to me.


----------



## Tracer

I can't even begin to say how glad I am that I joined this forum. Seeing all of these photos that you guys are putting up has made me feel that maybe I'm not too huge for riding. I'm 5'6" and 264lbs, and I don't think even my friends have seen many photos of me riding because of how I felt about myself. But I feel like I should gather up the bravery and share.

The first photo is of me when I went trail riding a few years ago on a clydesdale cross mare. The second photo is a snapshot from a video of me trying out the thoroughbred mare, Baby, who would become my first horse.

















​


----------



## ladyicon

Glad you posted. You all look great together. Do you still have the mare baby?


----------



## EmilyJoy

Purple Monkey Wrench...What type/breed of horse were you riding? Cute!


----------



## Tracer

Ladyicon, sadly no. Although she was perfect at the test ride (far exceeded my expectations of a green thoroughbred - she could turn on a dime!), my first ride back home landed me in hospital, and I came off again at my second ride as she reared and head-butted me. It was a sad decision, but we worked out that she had a sore back, so it would have been cruel for me to keep her as a riding horse. She is now (hopefully) a polo broodmare.


----------



## Wes70




----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

EmilyJoy said:


> Purple Monkey Wrench...What type/breed of horse were you riding? Cute!


He is a QH/Arab, but he looks like a mule lol :lol:


----------



## EmilyJoy

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> He is a QH/Arab, but he looks like a mule lol :lol:


I asked because his face reminded me of our old horse who was a standie... We've joked about her being a mule too with those long floppy ears & long face with that front bone that "sticks out"...


----------



## WesternRider

im definatly not brave enough to post pics but these where taken today my very first time EVER sitting/riding in an english saddle and i felt GREAAAAAAAAAAAT!! i didnt die WOOOOHOOOO

















ill have a few more and two vids tommoz


----------



## Spotted

Beautiful horses everyone! can't figure out how to put up a picture, but im sure one of these days I will figure it out


----------



## tinyliny

Western, if you lower the stirrups a few notches you'll fit better in that saddle. look for your knee to point in a line to the farthest away part of the arc of the knee pad. like the hands on a clock pointing to about 7 pm?


----------



## EquineBovine

You guys all look brilliant and you're horses are clearly well loved! This is me riding a friend's TB gelding. I am 260lbs atm and in this photo :-( I'm trying to loose weight before I get on my girl again even though she doesn't have a problem carrying me.

















This is me and my girl about two years ago.
















Keep the pics coming :-D Love them!


----------



## Centaurheart

I like the pic of Wes too. He and his horse look so serene.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternRider

tinyliny said:


> Western, if you lower the stirrups a few notches you'll fit better in that saddle. look for your knee to point in a line to the farthest away part of the arc of the knee pad. like the hands on a clock pointing to about 7 pm?


thank you for pointing that out we realized that too after so today we lowered it two holes and it was much better


----------



## sheenaschlytter

Im not the bravest but my six year old decided to take pics of me ridding today. Rain was being a brat so I had to show her who was boss before my daughter could get a good ride in so here i am bare back on my 13.3 hand mustang
not the best pics but oh well I love to ride
do I look ok on her not to big right


----------



## PapSett

Not at all! You guys look great together. Rain is very cute!


----------



## EquineBovine

Beautiful horse!


----------



## DragonFyre69

I am so happy to have found this site and this forum!! I am certainly qualified to be here! And I am so grateful for all the positive support you all give each other... 

I look forward to getting back into riding after a 7 year hiatus next week with my first lesson with a new trainer... I was nervous to start looking around for lessons as I feared many places would have the typical weight limit of 200lbs...I am 225lbs... And looking for a horse to part lease has been a nightmare... I am up front about my weight and only look for 1200lb+ horses who are more likely to be comfortable carrying me... Well that doesn't mean the owners will be comfortable with me on them... 

I am an experienced rider, just rusty... My little 14.3 1,000lb Anglo-Arab carried my riding fit weight of 180-200lb just fine for 16 yrs before retirement 7yrs ago... In my grief from losing her 2 1/2 yrs ago I faded from the horse scene... now I am ready to get back in a saddle and not only am I the normal nervous of a 43 yr old returning to riding but I am conscious of my weight gain... This forum has already inspired me and infused me with some confidence that I CAN do this. I CAN enjoy riding again... Thankyou from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## EquineBovine

DragonFyre69 said:


> I am so happy to have found this site and this forum!! I am certainly qualified to be here! And I am so grateful for all the positive support you all give each other...
> 
> I look forward to getting back into riding after a 7 year hiatus next week with my first lesson with a new trainer... I was nervous to start looking around for lessons as I feared many places would have the typical weight limit of 200lbs...I am 225lbs... And looking for a horse to part lease has been a nightmare... I am up front about my weight and only look for 1200lb+ horses who are more likely to be comfortable carrying me... Well that doesn't mean the owners will be comfortable with me on them...
> 
> I am an experienced rider, just rusty... My little 14.3 1,000lb Anglo-Arab carried my riding fit weight of 180-200lb just fine for 16 yrs before retirement 7yrs ago... In my grief from losing her 2 1/2 yrs ago I faded from the horse scene... now I am ready to get back in a saddle and not only am I the normal nervous of a 43 yr old returning to riding but I am conscious of my weight gain... This forum has already inspired me and infused me with some confidence that I CAN do this. I CAN enjoy riding again... Thankyou from the bottom of my heart!!


You go girl! :-D Good luck on finding your new horse! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Eileen

DragonFyre69 welcome to our site. Don't fret about your weight nor that you are just getting back in the saddle again. I am 65 and just started ridding again after about 20 some years of not ridding and I'm no feather weight. 
I found some interesting infor for me. John Wayne when making the movit True Grit weighed 300 lbs. Now I feel skinny.


----------



## EquineBovine

Eileen said:


> I found some interesting infor for me. John Wayne when making the movit True Grit weighed 300 lbs. Now I feel skinny.


:shock: really?!?! Holy moo!


----------



## EquineBovine

Not sure how to post videos here but this is awesome D Plus, John's horse ROCKS! What a chilled dude!


----------



## Kato

DragonFyre69 said:


> I am so happy to have found this site and this forum!! I am certainly qualified to be here! And I am so grateful for all the positive support you all give each other...
> 
> I look forward to getting back into riding after a 7 year hiatus next week with my first lesson with a new trainer... I was nervous to start looking around for lessons as I feared many places would have the typical weight limit of 200lbs...I am 225lbs... And looking for a horse to part lease has been a nightmare... I am up front about my weight and only look for 1200lb+ horses who are more likely to be comfortable carrying me... Well that doesn't mean the owners will be comfortable with me on them...


Welcome. I love this forum everyone is just great! What area are you in? Some people might be able to help you find a horse in your area. 

I myself am a big girl. My personal horse got sidelined for a few months due to injury, my trainer took it upon herself to find me the perfect horse to play substitute until mine is either back under saddle or is driving a cart. I got her as a "Free lease" the owner is away at school and has no time for her anymore. So rather than then owner pay board, I pay board and she gets used. It worked out better than I ever expected. I didn't think anyone would lease me their horse due to my size. But not only have I found this girl but turns out 2 at my barn are up for lease and their owner is on the fluffy side and has no problem with fluffy people leasing their horses. 

There is hope keep your chin up and keep looking! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## DragonFyre69

*Thanks so much everyone... I am taking my first lesson in 6-7 yrs this coming Tues (last week was supposed to be the first but it rained and there is only an outdoor arena :-( )... I am so excited! And nervous...lol. But my new instructor was the one that when I mentioned my weight and asked if she had larger horses, said that I don't need to find huge horses... a 1200 lb horse (average size) should be able to carry me just fine in most cases... I was sooo relieved that she wouldn't judge me on my weight! 

*


----------



## DragonFyre69

Kato said:


> Welcome. I love this forum everyone is just great! What area are you in? Some people might be able to help you find a horse in your area.
> 
> I myself am a big girl. My personal horse got sidelined for a few months due to injury, my trainer took it upon herself to find me the perfect horse to play substitute until mine is either back under saddle or is driving a cart. I got her as a "Free lease" the owner is away at school and has no time for her anymore. So rather than then owner pay board, I pay board and she gets used. It worked out better than I ever expected. I didn't think anyone would lease me their horse due to my size. But not only have I found this girl but turns out 2 at my barn are up for lease and their owner is on the fluffy side and has no problem with fluffy people leasing their horses.
> 
> There is hope keep your chin up and keep looking! Best of luck to you!!



*Thank you so much... I live near Annapolis, MD... I have a friend that may be leaving the area and would want a home for her young paint horse... fingers crossed that we are compatible... In the meantime, I am just taking some lessons to get back into the swing of things... then I will concentrate harder on either leasing or buying a horse... :wink:*


----------



## MBFoley

I finally got a picture of me on my boy. Kid is a 5yr old thoroughbred, off the track since January.


----------



## DragonFyre69

MBFoley said:


> I finally got a picture of me on my boy. Kid is a 5yr old thoroughbred, off the track since January.


*Wow- what a handsome boy! You guys look great together...love the ear to ear smile! *


----------



## MBFoley

DragonFyre69 said:


> *Wow- what a handsome boy! You guys look great together...love the ear to ear smile! *


Thanks  I do love my boy. I fell in love with him while he was still running, actually I fell in love with him when I went to help out when he ran for the second time. I went to all of his races after that to help out, he was my brother in law's horse. I got him in January, 3 days after his last race. Had him gelded, let him down and moved him to a boarding stable. He's the only horse I've been on in about 10yrs and he is WONDERFUL. We went on our first trail ride last week (the day after this picture was taken) and he was a superstar even when other horses in the group were being not so good lol. He's my handsome boy.


----------



## EquineBovine

MBFoley, LOVE your boy he is a cutie! Also love your saddle pad! How the heck do you keep it clean?!


----------



## MBFoley

Thanks  It's actually just a plain white saddle towel underneath a fleece contour pad. The saddle towel goes in the wash after every ride. Since it sits between the fleece pad and him, the fleece pad never gets dirty. I actually have only used this combo a couple of times, I like the concept since I am anal about my pads being clean but it is VERY hard to keep the saddle towel from wrinkling and I worry about wrinkles being points of irritation. I have a few different pads I'm rotating between, trying to decide what I like best and can keep clean enough to keep me happy lol.


----------



## EquineBovine

Saddle towels? Like just your normal bath towels or special ones? Never heard of them here in NZ!


----------



## MBFoley

No, they are called saddle towels or sometimes saddle cloths but they aren't actually towels, more like a cotton sheet. They are popular on the racetrack and with those little saddles it's easier to keep the saddle area wrinkle free, much harder with a bigger saddle lol. Here's one example.

Also, here is the very first time I rode my boy, I wasn't happy or anything


----------



## DragonFyre69

MBFoley said:


> Thanks  I do love my boy. I fell in love with him while he was still running, actually I fell in love with him when I went to help out when he ran for the second time. I went to all of his races after that to help out, he was my brother in law's horse. I got him in January, 3 days after his last race. Had him gelded, let him down and moved him to a boarding stable. He's the only horse I've been on in about 10yrs and he is WONDERFUL. We went on our first trail ride last week (the day after this picture was taken) and he was a superstar even when other horses in the group were being not so good lol. He's my handsome boy.


*That is so awesome! I always say that the pet/horse somehow chooses you when you least expect it... He was destined to come home with you! *


----------



## DragonFyre69

MBFoley said:


> Thanks  It's actually just a plain white saddle towel underneath a fleece contour pad. The saddle towel goes in the wash after every ride. Since it sits between the fleece pad and him, the fleece pad never gets dirty. I actually have only used this combo a couple of times, I like the concept since I am anal about my pads being clean but it is VERY hard to keep the saddle towel from wrinkling and I worry about wrinkles being points of irritation. I have a few different pads I'm rotating between, trying to decide what I like best and can keep clean enough to keep me happy lol.


*I used to use cheap white thin saddle pads underneath my good saddle pad for the same reason..I had a pack of 6 that I bought on discount...I used a new one every time I rode my girl...and then they all got washed when I used the last one... Worked great...*


----------



## MBFoley

DragonFyre69 said:


> *That is so awesome! I always say that the pet/horse somehow chooses you when you least expect it... He was destined to come home with you! *


I sure think that's what happened here. I loved him from the first minute I laid eyes on him. This was the day I met him










and the day he became mine










It was funny, my husband and I have had a "no more horses" rule for quite a while. BIL had been offering Kid to me for several races and I kept turning him down, as much as it killed me to do so. One night I got home and my husband says "We have a new horse" lol. Then about two weeks later we took Kid's dam, Angel, as well so we are now 2 horses over our no more horses limit lol.


----------



## DragonFyre69

MBFoley said:


> I sure think that's what happened here. I loved him from the first minute I laid eyes on him. This was the day I met him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the day he became mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was funny, my husband and I have had a "no more horses" rule for quite a while. BIL had been offering Kid to me for several races and I kept turning him down, as much as it killed me to do so. One night I got home and my husband says "We have a new horse" lol. Then about two weeks later we took Kid's dam, Angel, as well so we are now 2 horses over our no more horses limit lol.


*LOL...Yep...that's how it happens... What a lovely farm in the background there!*


----------



## MBFoley

That's the farm where my Arab stallion, Marquis, lives and works. It's a thoroughbred farm in Midway, KY. They were nice enough to let me keep Kid there while he was still a stallion and letting down from the track. Once I got him gelded and he had had time to recuperate, we moved Angel over there as well and turned them out together so he could get some social skills under his belt before being turned out into a herd at the boarding stable.


----------



## Golden Horse

You have a great smile MB


----------



## MBFoley

Golden Horse said:


> You have a great smile MB


 thanks


----------



## CowboysDream

MBFoley said:


> He's my handsome boy.


I LOVE the picture of the 3 horses running and the little donkey behind them going "WAIT FOR MEEEE"


----------



## Inga

DragonFyre69 said:


> *Wow- what a handsome boy! You guys look great together...love the ear to ear smile! *


 
He is so adorable, I am so glad you got him. You both look very happy.  I LOVE his face.


----------



## MBFoley

CowboysDream said:


> I LOVE the picture of the 3 horses running and the little donkey behind them going "WAIT FOR MEEEE"


LOL yeah poor Peso. The three horses are all 5yr old ottb geldings. That was the day we moved Kid into that field so they were ramming around. Peso tried so hard to keep up with the racehorses, poor little dude never had a chance lol:lol:


----------



## Miss Kay

There were too many pages to read them all but I looked at every picture. You guys are so inspirational. I'm just under 6 feet and way on the other end of 200 so my son has been training a Percheron mare for me. She's doing really well but still green so I'm going to hold off a while but wanted to post a picture of my son riding her. He too is a big boy, 6 ft 2 and well over 200.


----------



## EquineBovine

LOVELY horse! I want one!


----------



## Golden Horse

EquineBovine said:


> LOVELY horse! I want one!


Me to:thumbsup:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She's a stunner Miss Kay! That is my favorite grey stage, love that just oiled gunmetal color. I can't wait for my 2 grey babies (yearling & 4 months) to be at that stage


----------



## NuBeginningsfrance

I work in weight loss running a holistic boot camp so I know a thing or two about the subject. I thought would share a link as there some great tips on healthy eating and changing habits.
Weight Loss Bootcamp Blog | Boutique Weight Loss Retreats
We have had a few clients come and stay that wanted to lose weight, there motivator was they wanted to get back in to the saddle. Having a goal is a great starting point to loosing weight.
Its great to see so many plus sized people out there riding  The only thing I would say from some of the pictures is please make sure your horse is suitable for your size. As I am sure no one would knowingly want to harm there horses back.


----------



## evergreen

I agree with the above comments. There are many lovely looking partnerships pictured on this thread. However, there are a few which look very mismatched indeed. Some of the horses and ponies pictured are really not up to weight and are far too small for their riders.


----------



## DixieDarlin

*FYI- Why we have all the new negative posts*

Recently Fuller Fillies announced on their Facebook page that they would be introducing a new saddle with seat sizes going up to 22 inches if needed. Included in the price of the saddle is two fittings by a saddle fitter.


----------



## CowboysDream

That would explain the random 2 posts I saw in this thread. I read some of the posts made there and I was seriously speechless for a bit. It almost seems like they are justifying using 'derogatory' terms because they knew bigger ladies who used themselves? I have never made fun or got my amusement from another persons size, whether they be bigger or smaller. Obviously the names/words are going to keep flying back and forth if someone keeps throwing the first punch. 

I think making fun of other people at their expense is not cool (Again no matter what their size). If someone makes a derogatory comment to you and you can't ignore them then fine get in your little jab... to that person specifically, not the whole population. I am hoping there are some people in that thread who are not feeding the fire and getting ready their pitchforks. People over 200lbs or 14 stone are not too big to ride as long as they have a horse who can carry them comfortably.


----------



## Tracer

DixieDarlin, I am reading through that thread now and am resisting the urge to join the forum and rant at them. I swear, it is people like them who disgrace the world. It's called common decency. People look down on 'gay bashing' and racism, but what about 'fat bashing'? Sigh. I'm all frustrated and revved up now, and I've taken a huge hit to my esteem.

We should all join and threaten to sit of them if we are all so ridiculously big.


----------



## CowboysDream

Tracer said:


> DixieDarlin, I am reading through that thread now and am resisting the urge to join the forum and rant at them. I swear, it is people like them who disgrace the world. It's called common decency. People look down on 'gay bashing' and racism, but what about 'fat bashing'? Sigh. I'm all frustrated and revved up now, and I've taken a huge hit to my esteem.
> 
> We should all join and threaten to sit of them if we are all so ridiculously big.


I am indifferent by what they are saying. I have my days where I feel like a blob and hope the horse I ride is okay carrying me. I do work out and am losing weight it is not happening fast enough. Horses are one of my main motivations for losing weight and getting fit. So really they can say what they will. 

I do not think going over their and ranting at them is the answer though. It will most likely just get egos and esteems bruised and people getting their feathers in a twist. You guys would end up countering with the same point for hours and nothing be accomplished. 

One thing I do not get is someone mentioned that we are proud of being this big? This section is about support and acceptance. To encourage those bigger riders but also to find support when losing weight. I am not proud of my weight which is why I am working to change it and I have never heard anyone brag about being 300lbs. I mean I lost 25 lbs before I even thought about finding a barn to ride at and since riding I lost more weight. I am proud of that weight lost, but I am not proud of being overweight/obese.


----------



## DixieDarlin

Tracer said:


> We should all join and threaten to sit of them if we are all so ridiculously big.


LOL!! Tracer I would, but I know it wouldn't do any good. I couldn't even read more than one page of it. I just got my new horse on Monday and I'm not gonna let their small minded ravings ruin something I have waited so long for 

I only posted what I did, because I learned from another plus size forum I belong to (A Fat Girl & A Fat Horse) that our pictures that were posted here in this thread were being used as examples for how we in the US don't care about the welfare of our horses! :evil:


----------



## Tracer

Yeah, I'm not going to bother saying anything to them. The thing that's getting to me is how harsh they are being and yes, that they think we are all proud to be this way. I'm currently on page 26, and have gotten to the stage where all I can do is shake my head.


----------



## CowboysDream

Another thing bothering me is they are talking of us all as a whole and assuming we aren't nice people? I think the FF lady could of maybe handled it better and they are assuming we all act like her. I get that she feels threatened and her potential customers are being picked apart - so she is trying to stand up and such. But she could of handled it better. 

Perhaps I just think fighting over forums is pointless and I don't like confrontation. :lol: I have no clue!


----------



## Speed Racer

Ladies, you are in charge of your own self esteem. Don't let _anyone_ drag you down to their petty, disgusting level. They obviously have problems with their own self esteems if they have to denigrate others. 

They also obviously think someone's self worth is based on physical appearance, which is extremely sad. What bitter, unhappy lives they must have worrying about what others think of them! In order to make themselves feel better, they apparently feel a need to tear down someone else.

The excuse they're using is that fat people hurt their horses, but that's not what's really going on. I feel sorry for them. They're caught up in things that simply aren't important in the scheme of things.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Oh man... I am on page 15 of that thread and I now have a massive headache! Those people are just... beyond words... that is not helpful criticism, it is down right bullying and would not be tolerated on ANY of the horse forums that I frequent!


----------



## BurningAmber520

Really?? I'm done! 

"I think the main problem is probably that they don't give a crap about their horses welfare if they want something to cart them around because they can't [be bothered to] walk, then get a bluddy mobility scooter, not some poor animal that is deemed to be a suitable mount because it "hasn't stumbled once" with them aboard. Its really sad, actually, made even sadder by the fact that a (once) respected company condones their actions"


----------



## Speed Racer

Amber, stop torturing yourself. Let them drown in their own bile.

I'm heavier than I want to be, but I keep up with all my farm work just fine and have never felt the need of a 'bluddy mobility scooter' to cart my fat **** around. :wink:

My neighbor, who is the retired equestrian professor of the University of Connecticut, has 5 horses and rides every day. She's not stick thin, so wouldn't be up to snuff with any of those snooty bitches, either. I'll bet she's in better shape than most of them, though.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Speed Racer said:


> Amber, stop torturing yourself. Let them drown in their own bile.
> 
> I'm heavier than I want to be, but I keep up with all my farm work just fine and have never felt the need of a 'bluddy mobility scooter' to cart my fat **** around. :wink:
> 
> My neighbor, who is the retired equestrian professor of the University of Connecticut, has 5 horses and rides every day. She's not stick thin, so wouldn't be up to snuff with any of those snooty bitches, either. I'll bet she's in better shape than most of them, though.


You're right, you're right haha! Bunch of Narrow minded nit-wits. I'm going to go to class and then go to the barn and torture my poor abused horse for awhile :twisted:


----------



## BurningAmber520

A new picture of us! Down 25 Lbs from this time last year!


----------



## elanorg

*Well...*

At no point was I trying to be mean or unkind. However, it is FACT that a horses spine does not fully fuse until the age of seven. Before that putting a large amount of weight on their back is extremely damaging. 

Sorry that I'm not willing to go softly softly but if anyone thinks it's ok to have someone 200lbs on a skinny young ex racer then they really need to start reading up on equine physiology. That is a serious welfare issue. And once again, there are very few horses which could carry over 200lbs without ending up with serious back problems.


----------



## Speed Racer

My riding horses are 14 y/o and 8 y/o, and could hardly be described as 'skinny'. What's your point?

_Many_ horses can carry upwards of 200 pounds, so that blows your theory out of the water.

You and your ilk apparently think 'thin' means 'healthy'. It's a lot more complicated than that, but you can bury your head in the sand about that if you wish.

Go back to your 'mean girls' BB. Making fun of peoples' appearances is the lowest of the low. You must have a sad, sorry life.


----------



## elanorg

Perhaps they can 'carry' over 200lbs, however not without causing some kind of damage. I've read the studies, and seen first hand the damage done by that kind of weight on a supposed weight bearing heavy cob.

I am by no means skinny, currently around 150lbs. At my current weight there is no way I'd be riding young tbs. I have a 5yo heavy cob that I ride for a friend but until I've dropped 20lbs I won't do more than 20 mins on him. Trust me he doesn't struggle, tries desperately to go for a good gallop and do more fun work than walking, I just don't want to cause any damage.

I came here to see how other riders coped, and what helped them to lose weight. The majority of people here look fine, however some are clear welfare issues and it scares me that people believe this is acceptable. It's plain animal cruelty.


----------



## Roperchick

bahaha i love how they called the entire HF the "US" bahaha so everywhere else every single person is a twig?

doubt it.

more like the people on there are so ridic. rude about it all that nobody ever speaks up.....


----------



## Speed Racer

elanorg said:


> I came here to see how other riders coped, and what helped them to lose weight.


No, you didn't. You came here to blather your opinion about something that has nothing to do with you, and then carry it over to that UK BB so you could continue to make fun of people you don't know with your bitchy cronies.

DISCUSSING something is one thing, but you've done nothing but toss around extremely judgmental opinions. Coming over here now and saying you weren't trying to insult anyone would be funny, except that I saw for myself the nastiness and outright vitriol posted on that BB.

The only time some of your group appeared to have any kind of human decency was when one of your own admitted to being morbidly obese. So it's okay for her, but the fat arsehole Americans are just fine to poke fun at? Hypocrites.

There isn't ONE PERSON on this board who has weight problems that doesn't know it. There also isn't one person here who I think is okay with their weight if it's detrimental to them and their horses' health. But oh no, all Americans are nothing but fat lazy slobs who need 'bluddy motorized scooters' to cart our fat arses around because we think it's just dandy to be heavy.

So much for your, 'I came here to see how other riders coped.' :?


----------



## CowboysDream

I feel this whole thing is going around in a giant circle. 

Both sides (the people who have been factual, non-personal and genuinely concerned) have wrote thought provoking posts. But I think both sides have exhausted their 'ammunition'. 

I didn't know about the 7 year old back fusing and I will be looking up more information on that. 

Hopefully we all try to better ourselves as humans and riders. To gain muscle, shed those extra pounds, monitor our horses well-being and do what is the best for our horses. 

You raised your concern, so thank you for caring about our horses and standing up for something you believe in (And most importantly being polite about it). 

You said you wanted to see how we cope and what we do to lose weight... Well, to a lot of us, this whole section is made to support each other in losing weight and we often create small support groups so that we can cope (Which you guys are kind of poisoning - who wants to be apart of something when they might be attacked for it). To lose weight I try to eat right and eat less (sometimes I count calories to help get on track), I go biking, jogging, hiking and horseback riding for exercise. To be honest, I don't even consider 150lbs to be big, of course you didn't say how tall you were so it might be considered heavy for your frame. 

I heard that in the UK size 14's and up are considered overweight/obese (sorry if you aren't actually from the UK) . And generally those people are discouraged from riding. Is this true?


----------



## elanorg

d on size over here but weight. Pretty much every riding school, trekking centre or college has a weight limit of 14 stones (approx 200lbs). This has only really started in the last few years, with the publication of recent scientific studies. There are horses out there that can carry more, but this can be difficult to gauge, hence the limit. Personally I've only ever know one horse capable of carrying up to 250lbs comfortably and he was a huge irish hunter with masses of bone. Even then he was only allowed to carry someone over 200lbs for half an hour and no jumps over 2ft in case of damage.

My old mare was classed as a weight carrier, the guy who owned her before me for the previous 10 years was well over 200lbs. While he had her he would hunt, showjump (up to 4 foot courses) and do cross country. Trust me she never showed signs of struggling and would take off with anyone, no matter what weight. However, by the time I got her she had a seriously sway back, muscle deterioration and spinal damage. Even with this she would still want to jump anything in front of her! With large amounts of physio her back was helped and she continued competing with me until her late 20s. I'd like to stress though, at the time I was a teenager weighing just over 100lbs. Just because a horse can carry you and appear fine it really doesn't mean they are.


----------



## CowboysDream

A lot of the stables here also have weight limit of around 175-200lbs. So that is not uncommon where I live. 

How can you tell if the horse is a 'weight carrier'? In a few years I am looking to get a horse, but they need to be a weight carrier. Not because I don't plan on getting to a healthy weight, but because I am pretty sure my healthy weight will never be under 175lbs.


----------



## elanorg

Personally I would go on the overall conformation of the horse. Large amount of bone (measured around the cannon), a good, short back with no signs of sway and plenty of muscle, not fat though. Certain breeds are better weight carriers, such as cobs and irish draughts, however that cannot be relied on as each horse is an individual. For myself personally I wouldn't want to ride a fine boned older horse or young heavy at 150lbs. My last mare was a 16hh anglo arab (mainly tb) but with more bone than usual and comfortably carried my friend who was probably around 180lbs (so comfortably she'd happily spin and leap to the other side of the arena with her), but she was a very experienced and well balanced rider.


----------



## CowboysDream

elanorg said:


> Personally I would go on the overall conformation of the horse. Large amount of bone (measured around the cannon), a good, short back with no signs of sway and plenty of muscle, not fat though. Certain breeds are better weight carriers, such as cobs and irish draughts, however that cannot be relied on as each horse is an individual. For myself personally I wouldn't want to ride a fine boned older horse or young heavy at 150lbs. My last mare was a 16hh anglo arab (mainly tb) but with more bone than usual and comfortably carried my friend who was probably around 180lbs (so comfortably she'd happily spin and leap to the other side of the arena with her), but she was a very experienced and well balanced rider.


Thats what I thought you were supposed to look for. I was thinking of looking into getting an ISP (they are kind not really as available in Canada). But I will worry about that when I am to that point in my life. I rode for 7 years, but was held back by fear. I decided to try and find a barn again and had 2 half hour private lessons. I rode 2 different 16hh TBs and the one kept tripping with me - I was told I would need to lose some weight to ride there. I went away a bit discouraged but a few years later I really started working on losing my weight and I felt ready to find a new barn. I was upfront about my weight to my new barn and they said no problem they had 2 horses to accommodate me. I have been working on my balance with lots of holding 2 point and just trotting around + little spurts of no stirrup work. I am a lot stronger now and more determined than I was when I did those 2 half hour lessons. I have been at my current barn and riding again for a year as of today. 

I am sensitive to the horse I ride and I have never noticed she had any soreness after riding her. But like you said it can be a gradual thing. So this motivates me even more to get fitter for her and lighter.


----------



## Inga

elanorg said:


> Perhaps they can 'carry' over 200lbs, however not without causing some kind of damage. I've read the studies, and seen first hand the damage done by that kind of weight on a supposed weight bearing heavy cob.
> 
> I am by no means skinny, currently around 150lbs. At my current weight there is no way I'd be riding young tbs. I have a 5yo heavy cob that I ride for a friend but until I've dropped 20lbs I won't do more than 20 mins on him. Trust me he doesn't struggle, tries desperately to go for a good gallop and do more fun work than walking, I just don't want to cause any damage.
> 
> I came here to see how other riders coped, and what helped them to lose weight. The majority of people here look fine, however some are clear welfare issues and it scares me that people believe this is acceptable. It's plain animal cruelty.


So what you are actually saying is that you don't think anyone over 130 pounds should be riding most horses? Wow! That leaves most men out of riding in general. 

I am not 200 pounds either but I am heavier then I wish to be. I have been riding with friends that are much much heavier then I am for many years. I have certainly not seen their horses backs giving out. I suspect getting the horse right for the job, proper care and conditioning play a large part in that.

I find it appalling that anyone would talk the trash that so many of you have on that other forum. Sure, you think you are just having fun but have you people for even one second thought about the feelings of the people you were bashing? Personally, I would be ashamed if I ever talked about anyone like that. RUDE!


----------



## MBFoley

Clearly you aren't familiar with the many many many 2-300lb men riding little 14hh ranch horses all over. Not all of those horses are any more substantially boned than my thoroughbred, who I am sure you are aiming your "5yr old ex-racer" remarks at since you so nicely posted to me last night and that's what my boy is. The biggest problem is you don't have a freaking clue what we are doing or not doing to ensure the safety and comfort of our horses, you just come in here blasting away at us like we are moronic blobs riding our horses into the ground. Believe what you will, I really don't care but don't come in here blasting away about how cruel and abusive we are and expect us to welcome you with open arms.


----------



## CowboysDream

MBFoley said:


> Clearly you aren't familiar with the many many many 2-300lb men riding little 14hh ranch horses all over. Not all of those horses are any more substantially boned than my thoroughbred, who I am sure you are aiming your "5yr old ex-racer" remarks at since you so nicely posted to me last night and that's what my boy is. The biggest problem is you don't have a freaking clue what we are doing or not doing to ensure the safety and comfort of our horses, you just come in here blasting away at us like *we are moronic blobs riding our horses into the ground*. Believe what you will, I really don't care but don't come in here blasting away about how cruel and abusive we are and expect us to welcome you with open arms.


xD I literally pictured 'The Blob' from that old horror movie trying to ride a horse backwards and being like "Purrrrdy ponnny go" while flipping the tail like reins. I clearly have been doing too much math @[email protected]


----------



## CowboysDream

Just curious, but does anyone have any pictures from 'way back when...'? I was having a blast from the past looking at my old pictures back when I spent every summer I could at the barn. 









This is Scarlet, she was my favourite mare and the first horse I ever bonded with  She is a TB, and in this picture she was around 20 years old. Currently she is living in a pasture enjoying her retirement at my old barn owners farm. She should be around 30 years old. 









This is Cupcake (Cuppy). She's a Clydesdale Hackney cross or something like that. She was an awesome jumper, smoothest gaits ever and overall a lot of fun to ride. She is in a pasture being spoiled to death by my old instructor 

By now she is around 32 years old. I went and visited her last year or so and my then 8 year old sister sat on her and that was her first "horse she rode". So that was cool since both my brother and I rode this mare as kids.


----------



## waresbear

elanorg said:


> Personally I would go on the overall conformation of the horse. Large amount of bone (measured around the cannon), a good, short back with no signs of sway and plenty of muscle, not fat though. Certain breeds are better weight carriers, such as cobs and irish draughts, however that cannot be relied on as each horse is an individual. For myself personally I wouldn't want to ride a fine boned older horse or young heavy at 150lbs. My last mare was a 16hh anglo arab (mainly tb) but with more bone than usual and comfortably carried my friend who was probably around 180lbs (so comfortably she'd happily spin and leap to the other side of the arena with her), but she was a very experienced and well balanced rider.


Maybe you should talk to a vet, horse chiro or at least someone who knows sh1t from shinola. Whoever told you this is either lying to you, ignorant, mentally challenged but most of all wrong. You sound very novice and uninformed, so get some experience and information. Good thing I weigh within your parameter of 130 lbs otherwise I would be too heavy to ride my horse? Seriously? Crazy talk, stop it, you are insulting these brave peops who have generously shared pics of themselves & their horses for OUR viewing pleasure, not for you to come on here and spout goofiness!


----------



## DixieDarlin

waresbear said:


> Maybe you should talk to a vet, horse chiro or at least someone who knows sh1t from shinola. Whoever told you this is either lying to you, ignorant, mentally challenged but most of all wrong. You sound very novice and uninformed, so get some experience and information. Good thing I weigh within your parameter of 130 lbs otherwise I would be too heavy to ride my horse? Seriously? Crazy talk, stop it, you are insulting these brave peops who have generously shared pics of themselves & their horses for OUR viewing pleasure, not for you to come on here and spout goofiness!


Yeah! What she said! :lol: Sorry...I think I may have just flashed back to middle school


----------



## Tracer

CowboysDream, I do indeed 

This is me with the horse I basically learned to ride on. His name was Patches, and my parents and grandparents had arranged a free lease of him every Christmas holidays when I would spent a few weeks with my grandparents.




























Also, just some trivia - The helmet I'm wearing in those photos lasted me right up until last year when I replaced it after headbutting the ground twice.​


----------



## CowboysDream

Wow! I still have my helmet from when I started riding and got my own  I wouldn't use it though. I also don't recommend headbutting the ground!  He looks like a great horse and you look like you are having a lot of fun. 

I wish I could find a picture of me and Smokey. He was the first horse I ever rode by myself/ not on a trail ride. I love him so much but he was such a cranky sour pony. In the picture I look petrified and miserable  I replaced that face now with my serious face haha.


----------



## Speed Racer

I'd like to know where these supposed 'studies' have been published. If they have ANY validity at all, they should have been published in a peer reviewed, accredited veterinary journal.

I'd also like to know how many animals were in the study group, their ages, breeds, and the length of the study. Also, how many animals were in the control group? Because every TRUE scientific study needs a control group in order to compare to the animals in the study.

One more thought and then I'm out; if these supposed findings are true, then Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth is far too fat to be riding, and Prince Charles needs to keep his huge carcass off those delicate polo ponies.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

CowboysDream said:


> Just curious, but does anyone have any pictures from 'way back when...'?


Well, you asked for it. :lol:
My pony Dolly that I sold myself when I was 7 (gpa helped me and then we told my mom afterwards). I'm the one practicing horse safety, wearing a life jacket....I did ask my grandma awhile back if she knew why I had it on - apparently I had been "swimming" in the stock tank. 







With my forever heart horse, Bunny. 







Then my second heart horse, Bubbles.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

On the weight topic, I would like to see those studies as well. While not plus sized now, I have been. I can say with conviction that when I was 200 lbs I was a better rider and easier on a horse than a lot of thin riders I've seen in my day. 

My hubby is a stout 220 very muscular guy, his favorite ride at our place is a 14.2 bulldog cutting bred QH. That horse has zero trouble carrying my hubby and still moves like a cat on his feet.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Old Pictures? OMG yes!! 

Ok here are a couple I dug up! 

This is me and a QH named Journey when I was probably 10 or 11 (I'm 26 now)









This is me and Flash, who was my absolutely favorite horse when I was young. I might be 12 in this picture or 13. 









Me and my first horse Phoenix when I was 16 at our first show together









And me and Luke, the first horse I ever cantered, and the first horse I ever showed. This was my first show ever, Intro dressage when I was 8. We placed 4th, I still have that ribbon! 









This is Bo, I know Im not in the pic, but I found this, and he was one of my favorite horses ever! I was one of the only people who could actually ride him well. Unfortunately he had reoccurring lameness issues from the time my old trainer got him. And even though she said she sold him to a good home, I fear he ended up at auction...


----------



## CowboysDream

Loving these old pictures!  Keep em coming.


----------



## waresbear

Erm, I have a question? How do you scan etchings in stone so I can post my old childhood pics???


----------



## CowboysDream

waresbear said:


> Erm, I have a question? How do you scan etchings in stone so I can post my old childhood pics???


LOL very carefully? You could take a photo of your stone etching  and transfer it that way haha

You must definitely participate though :evil: its mandatory :twisted:


----------



## waresbear

Actually my parents were big into slides, so I have those little negative looking slides. Hmmmm, I will go digging around.


----------



## DixieDarlin

waresbear said:


> Actually my parents were big into slides, so I have those little negative looking slides. Hmmmm, I will go digging around.


waresbear, it's pretty easy to have slides scanned. You can even buy a scanner to do it at home for very little money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Stupid scanner is not working but when I am at work in a few days I will scan them from there, or spend a few more hours trying to fix mine. Or smash it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

Tracer said:


> Also, just some trivia - The helmet I'm wearing in those photos lasted me right up until last year when I replaced it after headbutting the ground twice.​


YIKES! I'd say you were lucky when you headbutted the ground that there was anything there. I think you are supposed to replace helmets annually or biannually and anytime after a fall. I had one fall (where I didn't even hit my head!) in my current Tipperary and have had it for three years and I am feeling the "ehhhhhh.... I should REALLY have a new one...." feeling.


----------



## Inga

Posting old pictures is even more embarrassing then new ones. Though I was very very skinny, I had bad hair in most of them. Looking back at photos I wonder "was there a conspiracy to only take picture of me when I had bad hair?" What the heck, I usually had a French Braid and in several of my show photos, it was on the say I was running late and had poofy fly away hair. ???? 

This is likely the reason, I am the person behind the camera, not in front ot it. ha ha


----------



## Tracer

Haha yeah I know  It never seemed too important to me to replace it since I was only riding a few times a year. 

I haven't thrown it out though, I've kept it as a reminder of not rushing in to buying a horse. All I have to do is look at the grass stains on it and I take a step back to look at the bigger picture. Plus, it saved my life, so it just seems wrong to bin it


----------



## Speed Racer

afatgirlafathorse said:


> I think you are supposed to replace helmets annually or biannually and anytime after a fall.


The rule of thumb is 5 years after the date of manufacture or when you take a fall where your helmet impacts the ground, whichever comes first.

The safety materials in the helmet deteriorate over time, so even if it's never taken an impact it needs to be replaced every 5 years.

I have two helmets, so if one needs to be replaced I'm not riding without one until the new one arrives.


----------



## elanorg

waresbear said:


> Maybe you should talk to a vet, horse chiro or at least someone who knows sh1t from shinola. Whoever told you this is either lying to you, ignorant, mentally challenged but most of all wrong. You sound very novice and uninformed, so get some experience and information. Good thing I weigh within your parameter of 130 lbs otherwise I would be too heavy to ride my horse? Seriously? Crazy talk, stop it, you are insulting these brave peops who have generously shared pics of themselves & their horses for OUR viewing pleasure, not for you to come on here and spout goofiness!


Ok then 'expert', how exactly would you define and pick a weight carrier? Would be interested to know. The rule of thumb many quote is a horse being able to carry 20 percent of it's body weight. I can't see how that can always work as what if the horse itself is overweight? Or has a long weak back for it's size? And as for being a novice, i've competed nationally on horses I've broken myself very successfully. My trainer competes at grand prix level and my aunt who taught me to jump was shortlisted for the british olympic team. Oh and i was brought up in fort worth so do know american stock horses well, and whilst i am aware they can carry more than many other breeds surely it still depends on the individual horse's conformation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MBFoley

elanorg said:


> Oh and i was brought up in fort worth so do know american stock horses well, and whilst i am aware they can carry more than many other breeds surely it still depends on the individual horse's conformation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



So which is it, no horse should ever carry more than 200lbs like you told me in your first post or there are more factors like you are claiming now?


----------



## CowboysDream

elanorg said:


> The rule of thumb many quote is a horse being able to carry 20 percent of it's body weight. I can't see how that can always work as what if the horse itself is overweight?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's actually 20% of its ideal weight. If the horse is not conditioned or overweight I believe that percentage goes down.


----------



## elanorg

MBFoley said:


> So which is it, no horse should ever carry more than 200lbs like you told me in your first post or there are more factors like you are claiming now?


If you actually read my posts properly you'd see that i said some, but not many could comfortably carry that weight. And no horse can carry 300lbs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MBFoley

elanorg said:


> If you actually read my posts properly you'd see that i said some, but not many could comfortably carry that weight. And no horse can carry 300lbs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually I wish the mods had not deleted my reply to your very first post to me when they deleted your first two nasty posts. I intentionally quoted it so that if/when your posts got deleted people could still see how nasty you were. Your post to me included the fact that no horse should ever carry more than 200lbs and that I should melt off some fat before torturing my horse anymore. And you are full of it if you think NO horse can carry 300lbs although I would agree that MOST horses would be unduly stressed by that (not that this is particularly relevant to me since I do not weigh 300lbs but that's besides the point).


----------



## BurningAmber520

elanorg said:


> If you actually read my posts properly you'd see that i said some, but not many could comfortably carry that weight. And no horse can carry 300lbs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This time last year I was over 300lbs. I have a 16.2 hand Percheron/thoroughbred mare. She's well built and has had no problem with me in the 4 years I've owned her. 3 different vets, 2 well respected trainers, and 2 chiropractors have told me we're great together and my weight is no issue for her, even when I was 320lbs (I'm 280 now). It all depends on the horse and yes there are horses out there who can comfortably carry 320lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elanorg

BurningAmber520 said:


> This time last year I was over 300lbs. I have a 16.2 hand Percheron/thoroughbred mare. She's well built and has had no problem with me in the 4 years I've owned her. 3 different vets, 2 well respected trainers, and 2 chiropractors have told me we're great together and my weight is no issue for her, even when I was 320lbs (I'm 280 now). It all depends on the horse and yes there are horses out there who can comfortably carry 320lbs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well you must have an amazing one as i have friends who breed them in england and wouldn't let someone over 250 on. They're bred to pull weight, not carry i'm afraid. Long termm carrying 300 would do damage. But well done for losing, carry on and i'm sure you'll be a great match and have loads of fun. I'd love a perchoron cross tb! Rather jealous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara

I don't have an opinion one way or another about who rides what. I will say that I read everything I can get my hands on, and have learned some invaluable knowledge from Dr. Deb Bennett. If you have a horse, you should familiarize yourself with her work. She is a leading expert in equine anatomy and biomechanics. She is all about the horse and advocates that no horse should carry more than 200# for any length of time. No horse. You can agree with it or not, doesn't matter to me one way or the other. 

If you are looking for a sturdy horse with the ability to manage a heavier than average load, the most important factor (aside from near perfect conformation) you should look for is a broad, strong coupling. If you don't know what that is, it would behoove you to educate yourself regarding equine anatomy. 

The comments and insults on the other board are flat out disgusting. A little humanity goes a long way, folks. The quality of your posts reflect your character......or lack of.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Sahara said:


> The comments and insults on the other board are flat out disgusting. A little humanity goes a long way, folks. The quality of your posts reflect your character......or lack of.


THIS.

People are fine to have opinions about how much a horse should carry, etc. But there is absolutely NO NEED for such insulting, vulgar, tasteless comments like those on the H&H thread.

If they have gone ahead and formed an "All Americans are fatties" opinion, perhaps we should form an "All Europeans are snobbish twits" opinion. (No offense meant to the kind Europeans out there). 

To ride or not to ride at certain weights with certain horses is a personal decision and, in the end, if a person makes a decision we disagree with there's absolutely nothing that can be done. I know for me, personally, I do not feel comfortable riding my 22 year old QH with back issues or my tiny 14H 29 year old Arab. I won't be riding my Shetland Ponies, not even for a few minutes for training purposes. 

I will be riding my 16HH Paint. I'm no skinny minnie but also am not "plus sized." I would likely be considered heavy by many, particularly snobbish people who judge solely on appearances. 

I will be completely honest in saying that there were a few pics in this thread that I thought perhaps the horse and rider were mismatched. As a majority, though, I felt most of the horses absolutely were comfortable carrying their riders. The only picture that made me "gasp" was the pic of a horse being ridden in something that looked like a rubber covered bike chain hackamore in their mouth... it seemed the rider was very uneducated as they also had the bridle on backwards. That has nothing to do with weight, though.


----------



## MBFoley

Agreed nickelodeon, that's why I have never been on Marquis and will not, he's a 14.1hh Arab. Soundness issues before I got him but my vet and various farriers have cleared me to get on him, I will not. Nor have I been on my 16.2hh thoroughbred who has not been 100% sound and doesn't have a strong topline although I let my much lighter friend get on and walk her around some. I will stick to Kid who is 16.1hh, is fit, sound and has good conformation. Should he give me ANY indication that I am asking too much of him I will not get back on him. He's a drama queen about pain, acts like he's dying if he gets a scrape and thought the world was coming to an end when he got gelded. I am confident he would have no qualms about letting me know if I was hurting him in any way.


----------



## dee

Well, I guess if no horse should carry over 200 pounds, and no horse is capable of carrying 300 - I need to sell my horses and forget about riding...ever. I guess my vet - an equine specialist who works in collaboration with an equine chiropractor on some very high dollar performance horses wasted all his time in school, because he assured me that my horse could comfortably carry me for an hour or two over easy terrain. I weighed 300 at the time, and he knew it. But I guess that all his years of vet school and his equine practice can't compare with all of elanorg's vast expertise.

I guess I have wasted a lot of time seeking support from the other members of this forum, and have done loads of irreparable damage to my beloved mare. Being a plus sized person makes me less than human - and cruel to boot...?


----------



## Golden Horse

dee said:


> Being a plus sized person makes me less than human - and cruel to boot...?


There are people who are very narrow in their views of what is OK and what isn't, and they are entitled to hold their views, but some of them are less than polite in the way they express them.

It is hard for all of us to both share ourselves by posting pics, and to be honest it is very very hard to feed back to others when you are yourself a fat rider.


----------



## waresbear

elanorg said:


> Ok then 'expert', how exactly would you define and pick a weight carrier? Would be interested to know. The rule of thumb many quote is a horse being able to carry 20 percent of it's body weight. I can't see how that can always work as what if the horse itself is overweight? Or has a long weak back for it's size? And as for being a novice, i've competed nationally on horses I've broken myself very successfully. My trainer competes at grand prix level and my aunt who taught me to jump was shortlisted for the british olympic team. Oh and i was brought up in fort worth so do know american stock horses well, and whilst i am aware they can carry more than many other breeds surely it still depends on the individual horse's conformation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Jumping is not the best for horses either, geez, we could go on & on & around in a circle. Use some commonsense, no one is harming their horses by riding them, it's called LIFE, in order to live it, you have to feel certain pressures, animal or human. You really came on this thread because you are concerned for the horse's wellbeing? Yeah right! You came on here to make yourself feel better because you gained some weight but are not as big as some of others on here who have graciously shared their pics on here. Quit causing hard feelings, go ride your own horse, don't have the cakes or crumpets or whatever processed carbs it is you have with your tea, and take up some cardio. Quit judging others, oh yeah, & post your pic, a recent one, like from yesterday.


----------



## BurningAmber520

waresbear said:


> Jumping is not the best for horses either, geez, we could go on & on & around in a circle. Use some commonsense, no one is harming their horses by riding them, it's called LIFE, in order to live it, you have to feel certain pressures, animal or human. You really came on this thread because you are concerned for the horse's wellbeing? Yeah right! You came on here to make yourself feel better because you gained some weight but are not as big as some of others on here who have graciously shared their pics on here. Quit causing hard feelings, go ride your own horse, don't have the cakes or crumpets or whatever processed carbs it is you have with your tea, and take up some cardio. Quit judging others, oh yeah, & post your pic, a recent one, like from yesterday.


I wish this forum had a "Love " button
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elanorg

waresbear said:


> Jumping is not the best for horses either, geez, we could go on & on & around in a circle. Use some commonsense, no one is harming their horses by riding them, it's called LIFE, in order to live it, you have to feel certain pressures, animal or human. You really came on this thread because you are concerned for the horse's wellbeing? Yeah right! You came on here to make yourself feel better because you gained some weight but are not as big as some of others on here who have graciously shared their pics on here. Quit causing hard feelings, go ride your own horse, don't have the cakes or crumpets or whatever processed carbs it is you have with your tea, and take up some cardio. Quit judging others, oh yeah, & post your pic, a recent one, like from yesterday.


No harm? Are you having a laugh?! 300lbs on a horse will be causing harm, whichever way you look at it. What I don't understand is this need to ride. Horses are amazing and for me personally I'm as happy on the ground with them as on their backs. There is so much you can do on the floor and have fun, why ride when you know (and I'm sure you do, just don't want to accept it) that you're hurting your poor animal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Elanorg,

When you get back from your time off, if you would like to start a Thread in Horse Health to discuss ideas about what a Horse can carry and would like to Post studies and like to converse in a Constructive manner, that would be fine.

This is not the Thread to voice those opinions.

.


----------



## RRACandyCane

Me and my mare Candy


----------



## Speed Racer

What a lovely Arab mare! :happydance:

I wish Casper had grayed out like that, instead going all fleabite-y. :?


----------



## Golden Horse

Pretty pretty mare, love her


----------



## horsegirl12

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> Elanorg,
> 
> When you get back from your time off, if you would like to start a Thread in Horse Health to discuss ideas about what a Horse can carry and would like to Post studies and like to converse in a Constructive manner, that would be fine.
> 
> This is not the Thread to voice those opinions.
> 
> .


 
If I may, may I ask the question "Why not?" The way this thread has turned, why is this not an appropriate thread to post studies on a horse's weight carrying ability? This thread has already turned to a discussion of opinions on the subject, so why not have some posts about facts and studies?


So, as is obvious, I have just joined this forum today. However, I've spent the last four days reading this thread from beginning to end, and then keeping up with the conversation. Yes, I found this thread from the HHO thread about the Fuller Fillies 22" saddle that turned into a discussion about weight. I am not a member of the HHO forum either, nor have I participated yet in any discussions on that site.


I, too, am a heavy weight rider. Last year, at my highest, I weighed in at a hefty 335-340 pounds. But, I was miserable. Riding, or what little I did of it, was difficult. Exercising was difficult. Working was difficult. Everything was difficult. As many of you know, losing the weight was also incredibly difficult. It's easy for another person to say "just eat less and move more", but I found that simple concept to be a lot more difficult to put into practice, as many of you probably also know. However, last year was also a life altering year for me. I had weight-lose surgery. I am now the proud owner of a lap-band, and it has helped me to lose over 125 pounds so far. I am now hovering between 205 and 210. And, I am within 20 pounds of the weight that I set for myself as my ultimate goal weight.


Having described a little of my history, I will now get to my point. Just as "we" (being the heavy weight rider community) do not like being put down and degraded by derogatory comments about our weight, we should therefore also show respect towards those who are "skinny". Just as the word fat is a derogatory term to some people, so is the word skinny to some. Respect works both ways.


Being a heavy weight rider myself, I did find some of the comments on the other forum incredibly disgusting and downright mean. They were getting so out of hand, in fact, that all I could do was laugh, really. Some of the commenters presumed to know everything about everyone, to the point that what they were saying was actually quite ridiculous. However, I did find some posts about saddles and weight carrying ability to be quite informative.


I think all of us (both "sides") only want what's best for our horses. Most, if not all, heavy weight riders do take into consideration how their weight affects their horses, and build their riding plans around those considerations. This I do not doubt. It becomes an opportunity for education, both for ourselves and for those around us.


I hope this post does not get me banned or put in a "time out" like what happened to elanorg, but I just wanted to express my opinion on the subject.


Thank you.


----------



## Speed Racer

horsegirl12 said:


> If I may, may I ask the question "Why not?"


Because this thread wasn't _started_ for that purpose. It was started so plus sized riders could share their pictures WITHOUT fear of reprisals. The British beeches are the one who turned it into something ugly, and now we're trying to get it back on track. 

THAT'S 'why not'.

If you're so concerned about it, start another thread. You have that ability.


----------



## horsegirl12

Oh, I'm not concerned about it at all. Was just asking.


----------



## Golden Horse

Welcome Horsegirl, and congratulations on your weight loss, that is a great achievement, and you are far braver than I am, I have considered the lap-band but the cost, and the thought of the surgery has put me off so far.  I do have another sort of surgery coming up that is going to kick start me into weight loss mode again I think, seeing as I wont be feeling like eating for a month or two:shock:

I agree a new thread should be started for discussion on the subject, this is a photo thread it was never designed to be a discussion thread, and a new thread would get new inputs.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Speed Racer said:


> I wish Casper had grayed out like that, instead going all fleabite-y. :?


I adore fleabite-y Arabs!


----------



## Speed Racer

nikelodeon79 said:


> I adore fleabite-y Arabs!


You wanna come & get him? I'll even throw in a halter and lead line! :twisted:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Speed Racer said:


> Because this thread wasn't _started_ for that purpose. It was started so plus sized riders could share their pictures WITHOUT fear of reprisals.


This is why not. Very well said SR. There are merits to the discussion of rider weight and horse suitability and there is no problem with starting a thread & having that discussion. This thread is just not the place for it. As general rule we ask that picture threads not be turned into critique threads, we have sub-forums for both rider and horse critiques for that purpose. 

So let's keep this thread to the original intent and any sidebar conversations can be started as separate topics.


----------



## horsegirl12

Golden Horse said:


> Welcome Horsegirl, and congratulations on your weight loss, that is a great achievement, and you are far braver than I am, I have considered the lap-band but the cost, and the thought of the surgery has put me off so far.  I do have another sort of surgery coming up that is going to kick start me into weight loss mode again I think, seeing as I wont be feeling like eating for a month or two:shock:
> 
> I agree a new thread should be started for discussion on the subject, this is a photo thread it was never designed to be a discussion thread, and a new thread would get new inputs.


Hi Golden Horse. Thank you for the welcome! Yeah, the surgery can be cost prohibitive, depending on what's covered by your insurance, and there is a lot of follow-up that must be done too. I didn't find the surgery itself to be that bad at all, though. Days four and five post surgery were the worst, when I could actually feel the band inside me, but that didn't last long.

Thanks for the comments about the starting a new thread, and what this one was designed for. That makes total sense now.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Speed Racer said:


> You wanna come & get him? I'll even throw in a halter and lead line! :twisted:


No trailer.  Will you deliver?


----------



## Golden Horse

horsegirl12 said:


> I didn't find the surgery itself to be that bad at all, though. Days four and five post surgery were the worst, when I could actually feel the band inside me, but that didn't last long.



:shock::shock: Ughh, not liking that thought, I'm just going to have to do the lap band diet, but using my will and wont power, rather than the band...


----------



## Speed Racer

nikelodeon79 said:


> No trailer.  Will you deliver?


Eh, Wisconsin might be a little out of my range, dagnabbit! :-x

I'm not sure I could get rid of him, even though there's a half-Arab black & white pinto gelding I've been lusting after. He's like herpes; I'm afraid he's with me for life!


----------



## horsegirl12

Golden Horse said:


> :shock::shock: Ughh, not liking that thought, I'm just going to have to do the lap band diet, but using my will and wont power, rather than the band...


It was definitely the weirdest feeling in the world, haha. But, overall, getting the band has been the absolute best decision of my life. It is not a miracle cure, though, trust me, you still have to work. I still crave cookies and ice cream, and all that. It certainly doesn't take away cravings or the emotional reasons for eating. But, it gives me another tool in my toolkit to accomplish my dreams!

You mentioned you're having surgery soon that will prohibit eating for a couple months. :-o What kind of surgery is that?


----------



## Golden Horse

PM coming your way


----------



## RRACandyCane

Thanks! She is a Quarab but looks exactly like an arabian!!


----------



## Speed Racer

Really? Wow, her Arab half certainly comes through! She looks more purebred than some of the purebreds I've known!


----------



## horsegirl12

Here's a picture of me and my beast, I mean horse, hehe. 

Cadence is a 5 year old Percheron/Thoroughbred cross.

This picture was taken in September during our Competitive Trail Ride debut.


----------



## Speed Racer

Lovely horse, and you two look great together!


----------



## Golden Horse

Horsegirl, I love your beast, what a looker


----------



## Birdz

Hi there! My name is Julie, I'm 27 years old and I'm fat. I also ride and train police horses for a living. Before I started that I rode countless types, breed, sizes and colors of horses... I've even ridden a few of the other user's horses on here!

Here I am on a few of the horses I've ridden in recent times:
























and some better quality ones...
















This was right as he was spooking... LOL

























Uh... ignore the broken martingale (and my crappy eq)... she spooked at something on the trail ride just prior to this a broke the keeper without me realizing it








I don't ride western... lol









And some photos from work:
I'm in the aqua colored shirt








A little girl decorated my patrol horse for "derby day"
















10 points if you know where i am in this pic (no cheating if you know already)








He didn't want to stand still for the picture!









There... is that enough pics for you folks?


----------



## Tracer

Oh my gosh Birds, I am so jealous. I've always dreamed of being in the mounted police, and the horses you get to ride are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## callidorre

I can attest to Birdz's riding skills. I'm one of the people she mentioned. She's ridden my horse Kaiba a few times now. 

Here's Kaiba and I today. After a quick ride after getting his teeth floated.









And here's a picture from last weekend. To prove that he isn't as awkward looking as the picture makes him out to be. I think I've decided that it's his small chest that makes him look bad when you to take pictures of him from the front.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Waves HI at Birdz, love the pics, welcome on board, some lovely horses you have ridden there


----------



## tinyliny

I am SO impressed with your photos, Birdz! you are a bang up rider! even Western. I do not know where the photo was taken, but then I live in Seattle, so maybe too far away to know if it?
Thank you for showing such a great seat and such engaging horseback images to us chubbies. You are an inspiration!


----------



## EquineBovine

Birdz, you're FRIKING AMAZING! Btw, the coloured with the HUGE neck? I totally call dibs on him P LOVE your photos! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Eileen

Oh yes this type of bulling is on other threads. WP is one of them there are a bunch on their picking on a 16 year old for having her own opinion about wp showing. One even called her a troll. Non even really read what she wrote just decided she didn't know what she was talking about and was picking on them so they bullied and bashed her. Shame on those who do the same here. Their by the Grace of God go those that are fortunate enough to be skinny and not have physical problems. Or that they are so ignorant that they do not realize that most men that ride, do not weight 115 lbs unless they are a jockey. Most men I know that ride weigh about 200 lbs, but women weighing that are to be mocked, made fun of and put down. I feel sorry for such narrow minded people.


----------



## Eileen

Ladies you all look treat and your horses are wounderful. Keep up the good work..


----------



## Birdz

Thank you all for your kinds words 

TinyLiny: hint: that picture was taken in what is one of the most famous parks in the world.

EquineBovine: the spotted draft with the huge neck has lost some weight since this pic was taken and his neck is not QUITE as massive, but he's still the largest equine in our unit. his neck appears SUPER massive due to his roached mane in this pic. LOL. His name is Apollo.... he's also in the soccer photo being ridden by the girl in the white tank top. He got so into the game he threw a shoe. LOL. He's probably the most "bombproof" horse in our unit, truly a great horse to work with! (although they all are!)

Callidorre, Kaiba is looking AWESOME!


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm guessing a city park?


----------



## EquineBovine

Well, Apollo has my name written all over him hehehe


----------



## CowboysDream

Golden Horse said:


> I'm guessing a city park?


I was going to guess central park ^^; thats the only 'famous' park I know.


----------



## Birdz

CowboysDream said:


> I was going to guess central park ^^; thats the only 'famous' park I know.



*ding!* *ding!* *ding!* We have a winner  10 points for you ma' dear! It is indeed Central Park!


----------



## CowboysDream

Birdz said:


> *ding!* *ding!* *ding!* We have a winner  10 points for you ma' dear! It is indeed Central Park!


With my 10 points I will buy carrots for my horsie!


----------



## Inga

Eileen said:


> Oh yes this type of bulling is on other threads. WP is one of them there are a bunch on their picking on a 16 year old for having her own opinion about wp showing. One even called her a troll. Non even really read what she wrote just decided she didn't know what she was talking about and was picking on them so they bullied and bashed her. Shame on those who do the same here. Their by the Grace of God go those that are fortunate enough to be skinny and not have physical problems. Or that they are so ignorant that they do not realize that most men that ride, do not weight 115 lbs unless they are a jockey. Most men I know that ride weigh about 200 lbs, but women weighing that are to be mocked, made fun of and put down. I feel sorry for such narrow minded people.


 
I can attest to the "there for the grace go I" on the weight thing. I was always a skinny little rail. My parents would laugh and say "your knees are the biggest thing on you" ha ha Then, I was diagnosed with Cancer in Dec, 2005. After 3 surgeries, Chemo and Radiation, I have gained 75 pounds. It can happen to anyone and I don't think they should have to give up their hearts. Your horses/pets are what can help you through the dark times in life. I think it is shameful to make such harsh judgments on people simply for being different. 

I am the first to stick up for animals but I don't think anyone here would purposely hurt their animals. This is after all a horse lovers forum.


----------



## Baroque

I'm overweight and currently working on it. I was 212 a couple of weeks ago and this morning finally broke back down to 199. The next hurdle is 190. 

Here is me on a horse I am testing out.


----------



## CowboysDream

Beautiful horse Baroque  

And a big congrats on losing that weight! My goal for this month(s) is 227.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Congrats Baroque! What a good looking horse too!


----------



## DixieDarlin

Here's pic from my first ride on my new Walking Horse mare Skye on Saturday


----------



## CowboysDream

DixieDarlin said:


> Here's pic from my first ride on my new Walking Horse mare Skye on Saturday


How was she to ride?


----------



## Eileen

You two look great.


----------



## tigggr1570

Joe4d said:


> ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


BEAUTIFUL HORSE! :shock::lol:


----------



## DixieDarlin

She was fantastic to ride! She's such a good girl. I'm so proud of my $200 pony


----------



## waresbear

CowboysDream said:


> Just curious, but does anyone have any pictures from 'way back when...'?
> 
> Ok, got the scanner working & found a few "cave etchings"! This is when I was almost 4, actually was my bro's pony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 70's, I was 15, that is my pony, the best little guy, Frisky


----------



## CowboysDream

Waresbear;

Yay!  Frisky was built! What type of pony was he?


----------



## waresbear

I got him as 3 yr old, as I recall they told me he was a Kanata pony, I had no idea what that was or nor do I now. He wasn't registered & my parents didn't want to buy him for me, so I faked a depression until they caved, lol. I suspect he had some type of pony and QH in him, I lived on that little guy from the time I was 10 until I was almost 17, I believe he was around 14HH or less.


----------



## CowboysDream

waresbear said:


> I got him as 3 yr old, as I recall they told me he was a Kanata pony, I had no idea what that was or nor do I now. He wasn't registered & my parents didn't want to buy him for me, so I faked a depression until they caved, lol. I suspect he had some type of pony and QH in him, I lived on that little guy from the time I was 10 until I was almost 17, I believe he was around 14HH or less.


Haha thats great. I used to bug my parents for a horse, but I never knew where I would keep it because my lesson barn didn't have boarders, just school horses  Thats a neat story you have though, bet those memories are priceless.


----------



## evergreen

As I said in my previous post, many lovely looking partnerships on this thread. But there are the odd one or two that really worry me as the horse is much too small and lightly built for their rider. I am a barn owner, and know how hard it is to tell someone that their much loved horse is really not coping with their weight. In fact, I avoid it unless it is absolutely essential. A few years ago a 14 hh pony with a twelve year old rider weighing 170 lbs got a sore back. He had the start of kissing spine. I therefore thought it was my duty to suggest that she looked for a larger horse to take her into adulthood. It was SO hard, especially as she was a child and I did not want her to get a complex. However, my advice was completely ignored and the girl is now 16 years old and weighs in at around 225 lb (250lb including tack), and the pony feels like a cripple to ride. But she doesn't realise this and just says he's being naughty! So I have given up. I simply urge her to get the vet. But I know for a fact that the vet or physio would not tell her she is too heavy for him. And if asked they would probably say she is fine. Because it is just not worth the risk of causing offence and then possibly word getting round that they are being rude.

So my point is, that professionals saying that you are not too heavy for your horse means absolutely nothing. Do your own math. More than 20% of your horse's (ideal) weight, is too much.


----------



## nikelodeon79

evergreen said:


> As I said in my previous post, many lovely looking partnerships on this thread. But there are the odd one or two that really worry me as the horse is much too small and lightly built for their rider. I am a barn owner, and know how hard it is to tell someone that their much loved horse is really not coping with their weight. In fact, I avoid it unless it is absolutely essential. A few years ago a 14 hh pony with a twelve year old rider weighing 170 lbs got a sore back. He had the start of kissing spine. I therefore thought it was my duty to suggest that she looked for a larger horse to take her into adulthood. It was SO hard, especially as she was a child and I did not want her to get a complex. However, my advice was completely ignored and the girl is now 16 years old and weighs in at around 225 lb (250lb including tack), and the pony feels like a cripple to ride. But she doesn't realise this and just says he's being naughty! So I have given up. I simply urge her to get the vet. But I know for a fact that the vet or physio would not tell her she is too heavy for him. And if asked they would probably say she is fine. Because it is just not worth the risk of causing offence and then possibly word getting round that they are being rude.
> 
> So my point is, that professionals saying that you are not too heavy for your horse means absolutely nothing. Do your own math. More than 20% of your horse's (ideal) weight, is too much.





Speed Racer said:


> Because this thread wasn't _started_ for that purpose. It was started so plus sized riders could share their pictures WITHOUT fear of reprisals. The British beeches are the one who turned it into something ugly, and now we're trying to get it back on track.
> 
> THAT'S 'why not'.
> 
> If you're so concerned about it, start another thread. You have that ability.





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> This is why not. Very well said SR. There are merits to the discussion of rider weight and horse suitability and there is no problem with starting a thread & having that discussion. This thread is just not the place for it. As general rule we ask that picture threads not be turned into critique threads, we have sub-forums for both rider and horse critiques for that purpose.
> 
> So let's keep this thread to the original intent and any sidebar conversations can be started as separate topics.


START A NEW THREAD if you want to continue the discussion.


----------



## evergreen

So the rules are that you can say people are not too heavy for their horse, as others have, and have not been told to get off the thread, but you can't suggest that some people may be too heavy for their horse? :?

I have not commented on anyone personally, just asked, as others have that people think about the capabilities of their horses. There are some fabulous plus sized ladies and gents on here with equally fabulous horses that are well suited to them but when I see a poor small boned horse or pony with a rider that is much too heavy, then that just isn't fair on the animals we all profess to love so much.


----------



## nikelodeon79

evergreen said:


> So the rules are that you can say people are not too heavy for their horse, as others have, and have not been told to get off the thread, but you can't suggest that some people may be too heavy for their horse? :?
> 
> I have not commented on anyone personally, just asked, as others have that people think about the capabilities of their horses. There are some fabulous plus sized ladies and gents on here with equally fabulous horses that are well suited to them but when I see a poor small boned horse or pony with a rider that is much too heavy, then that just isn't fair on the animals we all profess to love so much.


The "rules" are that this a photo thread, and there shouldn't be criticism (suggested or otherwise).

If you don't mention any names (and I did it myself a few posts back... so that was my bad), almost every person who's posted a pic on this thread is going to wonder, "Are they talking about me?" It's just not fair. 

All the posts questioning weight, etc. were BEFORE a moderator stepped onto this thread and told us not to do it anymore.

There's another thread going on about weight here: http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/how-much-do-you-weigh-140047/


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, it's a concern, but no, this isn't the thread for it. 

*Again*, if you feel a burning need to discuss that aspect of it _start another thread. _

Getting all butt-hurt because you've been asked to keep it off a thread that wasn't intended for that type of discussion _isn't_ a good way to make friends and influence people. In fact, it'll do just the opposite.

Tell me, are_ all _you British thick headed, or is it just you and your particular cronies? (See how getting personal makes for hard feelings?)


----------



## evergreen

nikelodeon79 said:


> The "rules" are that this a photo thread, and there shouldn't be criticism (suggested or otherwise).
> 
> If you don't mention any names (and I did it myself a few posts back... so that was my bad), almost every person who's posted a pic on this thread is going to wonder, "Are they talking about me?" It's just not fair.
> 
> All the posts questioning weight, etc. were BEFORE a moderator stepped onto this thread and told us not to do it anymore.
> 
> There's another thread going on about weight here: http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/how-much-do-you-weigh-140047/


Okay, thank you. I didn't realise.


----------



## evergreen

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, it's a concern, but no, this isn't the thread for it.
> 
> *Again*, if you feel a burning need to discuss that aspect of it _start another thread. _
> 
> Getting all butt-hurt because you've been asked to keep it off a thread that wasn't intended for that type of discussion _isn't_ a good way to make friends and influence people. In fact, it'll do just the opposite.
> 
> Tell me, are_ all _you British thick headed, or is it just you and your particular cronies? (See how getting personal makes for hard feelings?)


I'm not British.


----------



## Golden Horse

I am and I resent that remark don't decend to the level of those who don't know any better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

Golden Horse said:


> I am and I resent that remark don't decend to the level of those who don't know any better
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My apologies, GH. I was merely trying to make a point, not cast aspersions on anyone's intellectual level based on their nationality. 

You know, kind of like not all Americans are ignorant, gun-toting bloodthirsty killers, even though some people might think otherwise.


----------



## tinyliny

waresbear said:


> I got him as 3 yr old, as I recall they told me he was a* Kanata pony*, I had no idea what that was or nor do I now. He wasn't registered & my parents didn't want to buy him for me, so I faked a depression until they caved, lol. I suspect he had some type of pony and QH in him, I lived on that little guy from the time I was 10 until I was almost 17, I believe he was around 14HH or less.


 
you sure they didnt mean "Canada Pony"?


----------



## tinyliny

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, it's a concern, but no, this isn't the thread for it.
> 
> *Again*, if you feel a burning need to discuss that aspect of it _start another thread. _
> 
> Getting all butt-hurt because you've been asked to keep it off a thread that wasn't intended for that type of discussion _isn't_ a good way to make friends and influence people. In fact, it'll do just the opposite.
> 
> Tell me, are_ all _you British thick headed, or is it just you and your particular cronies? (See how getting personal makes for hard feelings?)


 
I don't think Evergreen had gotten personal, so your response was overly harsh. Someone directed her to the better thread to place her question regarding weight and riding and offense. And she accepted that well. Please don't start nationality bashing, even if you are doing it to make a point.


----------



## Sahara

Sahara said:


> I don't have an opinion one way or another about who rides what. I will say that I read everything I can get my hands on, and have learned some invaluable knowledge from Dr. Deb Bennett. If you have a horse, you should familiarize yourself with her work. She is a leading expert in equine anatomy and biomechanics. She is all about the horse and advocates that no horse should carry more than 200# for any length of time. No horse. You can agree with it or not, doesn't matter to me one way or the other.
> 
> If you are looking for a sturdy horse with the ability to manage a heavier than average load, the most important factor (aside from near perfect conformation) you should look for is a broad, strong coupling. If you don't know what that is, it would behoove you to educate yourself regarding equine anatomy.
> 
> The comments and insults on the other board are flat out disgusting. A little humanity goes a long way, folks. The quality of your posts reflect your character......or lack of.


I have to make a correction to this. It should be 250 lbs (rider +tack).


----------



## Critter sitter

here are a few of Me and Cody when I had only had him a week or so.I have actually lost some weight. He is my gym


----------



## waresbear

tinyliny said:


> you sure they didnt mean "Canada Pony"?


No, it's Kanata pony, it was a registry for Canadian POA's at that time but they have since merged with that registry. Whatever the case, I don't think he was POA, he wasn't registered so he was grade, lol.


----------



## PaintedFury

@Critter Sitter, I love Cody! He's a handsome fellow. If he goes missing, he isn't in my pasture! Lol!


----------



## Critter sitter

PaintedFury said:


> @Critter Sitter, I love Cody! He's a handsome fellow. If he goes missing, he isn't in my pasture! Lol!


Thank you he is a great horse. In the 5 months I've had him we have bonded well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Nice horse Crittersitter


----------



## BurningAmber520

I already posted these pictures on another thread, but I thought I would post a couple on here! My most recent pictures of me and miss Amber


----------



## Eileen

evergreen I think you have a right to your opinion and it's not wrong. It's hard to tell just from pictures if a person is to big or the horse to small, it just depends on how the picture was taken. I love the pictures posted. I know I look to big for Toby but she in real life is not as small or delicate as she looks in pictures just as pictures have a tendency to add weight to people. In our area the average man that rides weighs 200 to 250 lbs. but nobody even blinks an eye at their weight it's accepted for them but not women. Now as for right size for horse, at a barn we were before we came to where we are now, there were children 4 years old ridding horses that were at least 16 hands high and welrounded in classes of at least 12 kids, and I saw a grown woman who weighed at least 145 trying to ride a miniature horse. But for the most part ridding is good for everyone of every size there is a horse out there for them. Now lets get back to sharing our wonderful pictures of wonderful people ridding them.


----------



## KountryPrincess

Inga said:


> I can attest to the "there for the grace go I" on the weight thing. I was always a skinny little rail. My parents would laugh and say "your knees are the biggest thing on you" ha ha Then, I was diagnosed with Cancer in Dec, 2005. After 3 surgeries, Chemo and Radiation, I have gained 75 pounds. It can happen to anyone and I don't think they should have to give up their hearts. Your horses/pets are what can help you through the dark times in life. I think it is shameful to make such harsh judgments on people simply for being different.
> 
> I am the first to stick up for animals but I don't think anyone here would purposely hurt their animals. This is after all a horse lovers forum.


Amen to that my friend. I too was always skinny, tall but skinny. Then in my, in my mid 30s I was put on steroid therapy for a medical issue and the weight has piled on. My wonderful horse, who is about 1200lbs and built like a brick house thank goodness, has been through it all with me. I've finally started to drop the weight now that I'm 38 & just lost 35lbs in the past few months. I am not dieting but my body seems to have gone in reverse and I am just not as hungry. Nobody has ever said anything to me about my weight and my horse, but I am aware of it constantly. You should never judge because you never know when it might happen to you.


----------



## zynaal

Not together, but hopefully you get the idea. This is me last year, about 40 lbs lighter (gah..) 









and this is the horse I currently ride, the guy on her owns her, and he is about my height, but a lot lighter weight. should give a ref hope. 











Just her:










Thoughts? Hew owners say I fit and ride her well, so I suppose its moot. I'd buy her but 20k is way outta my league.


----------



## CowboysDream

She looks beautiful, as do you  I am not sure about you on her because I have not seen that picture  Nor am I good with confirmation.

I would think 20k is a little steep. She looks like your average western horse to me. What makes her so much? Though she does seem to have some feathering, so perhaps shes some fancy cross breed? I wouldn't spend 20k on a horse unless I was doing some high level competitions with them and needed a super quality horse (confirmation + bloodlines)... even then it seems a lot.


----------



## Speed Racer

I believe she's a Friesian cross, CD. That of course makes her a magickal butterfly farter, which means her price is going to be high. :wink:

I don't agree with $20,000 for a crossbred, but hey, more power to the owner if he can find a sucker to pay it.


----------



## CowboysDream

I was thinking Arabian x Friesian but the head just doesn't seem to fit. I would of thought it would have a more dished head if it had arabian in it. Who knows! 

It seems like the trend nowadays is "Its a sport horse! Raise that price!"


----------



## zynaal

Heh, I have to agree, tho I love her dearly, 20k is a bit much. Her other half is Missouri Fox Trotter. She's not gaited, but she has been pro-trained out in Lexington somewhere, not to sure the details on it. I think her owner may have a few stars in her eyes about her monetary worth. But her sentimental worth is really high, as she's out of her favorite mare.


----------



## Speed Racer

Sounds like she doesn't really want to sell, so has put an outrageous price on the mare. 

I had someone who wanted to buy my heart horse. I told them if they came up with a million dollars, I _might_ let him go. Funny, he stayed with me.... :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

The Friesian Fairy Dust doesn't seem to work in the UK

Dragon Driving Advert


----------



## Speed Racer

Well, neither does the GV Fairy Dust, GH. Danged Britishers! Such hard sells! :wink:


----------



## Barrelracer130

Late into the conversation but im around 200lbs and ride a 14.2 quarter horse


----------



## tinyliny

*can I post again?*

I already posted some pics of me way back when some dear person started this very long thread. but I got a couple more to put on that I had to have DH scan for me.

























I feel bad to see how hard I was hauling on Mac's mouth. I had never done barrel racing before and wasn't sure if Mac (who's had lots of experience with it) was going to stop at the finish line or keep going out the gate into the next arena. I am so NOT a barrel racer. Give me dressage, thank you.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wooot! Go Caroline the barrel racer! I love it  Mac is so handsome.


----------



## DixieDarlin

I must agree...Mac is a very handsome fellow...


----------



## tinyliny

Mac is such a good sport. He takes ANYONE out for a ride and makes it fun. I have a great respect for him.


----------



## Bluebird

You looked absolutely amazing when you lost your weight! Please tell us how you did it and then we can support you to do it again. I want to look like you did! Please, please let me know. BIG Big Hug and well done. I know you put it back on but if you did it once, you can do it again! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! XXXXXX from England.


----------



## Bluebird

Golden Horse said:


> Not only am I brave, I'm a picture HO, so sit back and be amazed, horrified, at the incredible fat, thin, large smaller ever changing rider
> 
> Me at 316 pounds trying out Mr Gilmore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought him because he carried me so easily.
> 
> He was also my inspiration to start losing weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then it all went pear shaped, well I did, and I managed to put it back on just about as quick as I lost it, so now I look like this
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you know it doesn't change who I am, yes it affects my riding, I ride better lighter than I do bigger, and I'm working on it again, but I'm still riding:wink:


You looked absolutely amazing when you lost your weight! Please tell us how you did it and then we can support you to do it again. I want to look like you did! Please, please let me know. BIG Big Hug and well done. I know you put it back on but if you did it once, you can do it again! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! XXXXXX from England.


----------



## princessfluffybritches

You all make me feel so much better. Now, good laugh. If you look closely, I trimmed down using photoshop! See the green I filled in? Makes my bosom look bigger too. LOL


----------



## princessfluffybritches

But this is me.


----------



## Eileen

I just love the pictures. Neet idea using photo
shop.


----------



## Inga

princessfluffybritches said:


> You all make me feel so much better. Now, good laugh. If you look closely, I trimmed down using photoshop! See the green I filled in? Makes my bosom look bigger too. LOL


 
Crack me up! That is so very funny, thanks for the laugh. At first I was like, What? That is amazing, her butt and thighs look great. Then, I saw the green. ha ha No worries, you look fantastic in the untouched picture as well. I have to admit, I have tried myself to do alterations of a few pics will equally fabulous results. :shock: ha ha


----------



## princessfluffybritches

It's kinda fun doctoring pics. I hope my gf sends me some of the pics I took of her. She's always complaining that her butt's too big. I can make it disappear, LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse

Bluebird said:


> You looked absolutely amazing when you lost your weight! Please tell us how you did it and then we can support you to do it again. I want to look like you did! Please, please let me know. BIG Big Hug and well done. I know you put it back on but if you did it once, you can do it again! YOU GO GIRL!!!!!! XXXXXX from England.


Thanks Bluebird, here is the story

The same thing as I am doing again now Medifast I was so desperate then, it was a year after I quit smoking, and felt so miserable, I was searching for info on weightloss surgery, even though I was sure we couldn't afford it, and I didn't have the nerve for it. I kept coming across Medifast, and the solution was there, do the diet that is often used both before and after the surgery, just don't bother with the surgery itself. I was scared but it was actually easy in a way, click for a slide show





Well as you can see it was a roaring success, the failure came as I went back onto real food, it was fine for a while, then gradually, without me noticing got out of control.  So the diet works, so here I go again, and this time I know what the danger is, and have good plans in place to make sure that this time sticks. I bought Ace here when I was at target 










But in the fall when I had to quit riding her because she was in foal, and I didn't watch myself, and it kinda crept on over the winter, so in the spring I had got to










And felt HUGE, so started trying to lose the weight, but the more I tried to settle to something the worse it got, and before I knew it I was this shape again










So I have just started back on Medifast, on my second week and now into kind of cruise mode, so 'space food' it is until spring, and I'll see if I can get back to a reasonable shape. I have two very good reasons to both lose the weight and then maintain, Emmy, who is a daughter of my Ace










and Willow


----------



## princessfluffybritches

deleted


----------



## Bluebird

princessfluffybritches said:


> But this is me.


Youa re still looking good in this photo too!


----------



## Bluebird

Bluebird said:


> Youa re still looking good in this photo too!


You have inspired me to go back on a diet! Am I brave for posting this? No, I'm not pregnant! LOL


----------



## Bluebird

Does my bum look big on this horse? Husband said Yep!!


----------



## Bluebird

Here is a photograph of my beloved Patrick and 'The EVIL one!' (who said my bum looked big on myhorse...in fact he said I made Patrick look quite trim!


----------



## Inga

Ha Ha That is evil. I have thought that as my butt is getting bigger, no doubt the horse looks smaller. When I was only 135lbs I thought some of the horses looked smaller. None of them were small horses. The smallest horse I ever rode regularly (other then when I was a tiny kid) was a 14.2 hand Arabian. Even though I weighed well under 120 lbs then, I felt way too big for that horse. I think a lot of that is in ones head. If the horse thinks you are too big, chances are they will show signs of it.


----------



## Gunnerssugarbar

On right


----------



## Charley horse

Loving all the photo's!


----------



## CowboysDream

Me and the Prima Monster at the Halloween Show. 
Been meaning to post this  I was a ninja turtle (Donatello). 

This may be one of my last pictures of me on Prima -sadface-. Starting next week I will be riding a gelding named Jesse. Which is amusing because my name is Jessie. It also sucks because Friday (on my possible last ride for a long time on Prima...) I fell off jumping over an oxer! I still will get my mare cuddles because Bri (my boyfriend) rides Prima before my lesson. I hope riding Jesse works out - I have no idea about this horse, other than he is new!


----------



## Nmgirl

These arent the best of pictures lol but here goes nothing!  
Me riding my 10 year old thoroughbred mare LADY








Me rising my 4 year old QH cross gelding CLOUD


----------



## krikitlove45

On my current mare, Krikit 









On my old mare, Luna









On my first horse, Sunny. sorry these two aren't great pics  I have tons of pics of us on the ground and videos of us riding so finding pics of me riding her that aren't sorta blurry (because they were taken from the video) are pretty difficult



















this is a fun idea!


----------



## Thorthepony

lovely photos one and all


----------



## WesternRider

heres Bailey and I (im weird lookin XP poor bailey


----------



## Eileen

Great pictures.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Awesome Western!! I hope to canter bareback one day!


----------



## Alexmac156

Dollar and I


----------



## Horseychick94

Not brave but here is my grade QH, Harley and I. Working on losing weight


----------



## Golden Horse

Harley is very handsome!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

Idle Pastures, I would say you're about my size, and am not currently riding due to some health issues, but I do have hopes of riding again someday. And, I do already have a horse, but my younger grandkids have taken her over.

And always a sucker for a beautiful palomino.


----------



## WesternRider

Riding pistol... He makes me look like a blimp! :{


----------



## CowboysDream

I don't have a picture still... BUT I HAVE A VIDEO 






I totally cantered without stirrups today <333 first time in 10-15 years  So proud. Its not in the video sadly but thats okay. Upon looking at the video... I still need a better release.


----------



## Robyne

I am so amazingly proud of this forum. Thank you all.


----------



## danny67

This thred rocks! Take that all you fat rider bashers!!!


----------



## nitapitalou

I don't have a recent picture of me riding. Heck, I don't have many of me riding period, I need to work on that!

Everyone on this thread is amazing and beautiful! I wish society didn't push us into thinking that we are "wrong" because of our weight. I am not the biggest of girls, but I'm not the smallest. I constantly feel that I don't belong or am unworthy because of my weight. Then I beat myself up for feeling that way. Vicious cycle. 

This pic was of me shortly after I was married and about 6 years and 20 pounds ago. Now I wish I was back there, but even then, I felt like I was huge.


----------



## Zexious

I still don't know if I'm plus sized or not x.x But this should make everyone feel better about themselves! This jump was just a mess altogether xD


----------



## danny67

Zexious said:


> I still don't know if I'm plus sized or not x.x But this should make everyone feel better about themselves! This jump was just a mess altogether xD


Hold the phone! You aren't one of those skinny kids that goes _*oooooh! I'm sooooo fat!!!*_ Are you?_**_ 

Horse = 15h. Me = 270lbs. Kiss my horse's bum skinny riders of America. Oh wait, you'd prolly enjoy that. :wink:


----------



## nitapitalou

Ooooo, I really like the dapples n your palomino!

To look at me even 20# heavier, most people don't think I am as heavy as I am. My BMI, puts me into the obese category.


----------



## LisaN23

dee said:


> OMG!!!! I just noticed this forum! I am so excited! Last I heard, admin had nixed the idea of having a forum for us plus sized riders.
> 
> A friend took this picture of me on my ill-fated trail ride. (How can one of the best days in my recent memory also be one of my worst?)
> 
> At any rate, this is Dancer and I on 06/25/11 riding the trails at Prague Lake:
> 
> View attachment 75641
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me I'm not too big for her! My friends (and my daughter) tell me I'm not too big, but still...


You both look great


----------



## womack29

I think women are criticized more for their size in relation to their horses than men. I think it is so unfair. I am not plus sized but read this thread because of the positive I see here. I can empathize in the criticism about weight by people in general but it is the opposite for me. I had a major surgery on my bowel yrs ago and now have issues staying at a healthy weight. Recently someone told me I looked like someone on drugs because my collar bones stick out. People are just rude and inconsiderate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BossHoss

A few photos of my mare, Jett and I. (She is the biggest honey badger horse that ever existed. She doesn't care about anything. lol )

I'm 6'0" and 280 with more take than give.
She's 15HH. 

(And I make it a habit to ride bareback at least an hour a week. It has helped my seat and core muscles immensely!!)


----------



## BossHoss

Zexious said:


> I still don't know if I'm plus sized or not x.x But this should make everyone feel better about themselves! This jump was just a mess altogether xD



Well, if you think of it like the clothing stores... once you hit 14/16, you are plus sized.


----------



## tinyliny

Gah! I'd love to be a size 14 again!


----------



## CowboysDream

tinyliny said:


> Gah! I'd love to be a size 14 again!


My main goal is size 12/14


----------



## 6gun Kid

I have read some silliness in my life, but this takes the dadgummed cake. I am a chubster, 240#'s. Not to forget that my saddle weighs in excess of 45 lbs. I have spent 10-12 hours a day in the saddle, working cows, long pack trips into the mountains, or just riding for the helluvit! I have one to two main saddle horses at a time, and I ride them all day, everyday. My horses have all lived well into their 20's, sound as the day they were born. I have met Deb Bennett twice, and read her articles ad infinitum, ad nauseum. I lump her, and her followers, into my Parelli category. The one that says there is some good info in there, but you gotta sift through 9 tons of bull crap to find it. She is not a vet, she is a paleontologist, so I don't think she is qualified to tell me what I can do with my horses. My horses tell me the truth.


----------



## Golden Horse

6gun Kid said:


> I have read some silliness in my life, but this takes the dadgummed cake. I am a chubster, 240#'s. Not to forget that my saddle weighs in excess of 45 lbs. I have spent 10-12 hours a day in the saddle, working cows, long pack trips into the mountains, or just riding for the helluvit! I have one to two main saddle horses at a time, and I ride them all day, everyday. My horses have all lived well into their 20's, sound as the day they were born. I have met Deb Bennett twice, and read her articles ad infinitum, ad nauseum. I lump her, and her followers, into my Parelli category. The one that says there is some good info in there, but you gotta sift through 9 tons of bull crap to find it. She is not a vet, she is a paleontologist, so I don't think she is qualified to tell me what I can do with my horses. My horses tell me the truth.



LOL, I bet that is 240 pounds of MAN though, weighs different to a woman dontcha know!

Deb Bennett who thinks that no horse should carry over 250 pounds....this guy, 260 pounds










on 14.1hh horse, looks fine to me.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Enjoyed the pics of all yal fluffy riders. Love the confident happy faces. 
Hopefully sometime this year I can join the fluffy rider group. Right now I am working on getting my land cleared and ready for horse ownership. Keep the pics coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danny67

Luvs Horses said:


> Hopefully sometime this year I can join the fluffy rider group.


Eat right, drink plenty of beer, and you'll be joining us before you know it!


----------



## Luvs Horses

danny67 said:


> Eat right, drink plenty of beer, and you'll be joining us before you know it!


LOL 
Actually I am over fluffy at the moment  and I am waiting to get my land cleared so I can have a place prepared before bringing a horse home. 
I am trying to loose weight while getting the property ready.


----------



## quinn

^ I thought I'd lose weight while making fence and stacking hay but gained 10 lbs.  

I'd love to say it's muscle but don't want to lie to myself. The thing is, I felt lighter...sigh...

Sorry, don't want to take away from the positivity, just weighed myself tonight and saw this thread when I got online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs Horses

Cheer up....You probably lost fat but gained muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat so even though your clothes fit looser you get the mean reading from the scale. Also, by getting muscles in shape it can make you feel more energized.


----------



## quinn

^ thanks.  

just going to keep trying! It's a new day with new opportunities, new chances to do good and make the right decisions! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bellerose

Hi, I'm new to the forums and I'm glad I saw this thread. 
I've always been larger. I last rode over 9 years ago and the heaviest I ever was was under 220. 

We'll I just rescued a young quarab gelding who I thought was going to be a bit larger and took a picture with him last weekend. He needs lots of love and groceries to fill out and he's going to motivate me to lose weight before I ride him. (He's not even broke yet):wink:

But I never had problems riding my 15.1 mare back before my son was born. Now between 228-235 and 5'4, I'm starting to feel really self conscious especially when I saw this pic. He looks so small, I'm guessing he's only about 14.3 or so. 

But I'm glad this support thread is here.


----------



## CowboysDream

@Bellerose, Welcome to the forums. He looks like an absolute doll! Whats his name?  Horses are always such a good motivation aren't they and it doesn't hurt that looking after them can be physically demanding as well


----------



## Eileen

*Banaza actor Dan Blocker weighed Height: 6' 4"
Height in Costume: 6' 6"
Weight 275-300 lbs, 320 lbs (1959), 260 lbs (1972 hiatus)*


----------



## Bellerose

CowboysDream said:


> @Bellerose, Welcome to the forums. He looks like an absolute doll! Whats his name?  Horses are always such a good motivation aren't they and it doesn't hurt that looking after them can be physically demanding as well


Thanks so much for the warm welcome! 

His name is Tesoro (Treasure in Spanish), he is a doll! We had no idea what to expect since he was basically a rescue/adoption and he is such a sweetheart! Didn't even spook around my crazy 4 yr old daughter!


----------



## Drifting

I don't think I've actually posted here yet.

Me and my gelding, Sammy. Sammy's a 15 hand, extremely







short backed (size 70 blanket!) appaloosa. 


































I call him my demon horse, cause his eyes look pitch black.


----------



## Luvs Horses

Sammy looks like a kind soul. You look good up there.

Bellerose love the pic of the Quarab, your daughter, and you. He does look like a sweety.


----------



## Drifting

Thanks Luvs Horses. He's actually kind of a jerk, but we're working on it.


----------



## SueC

Hey guys, a good friend had a lot of trouble with weight after a pregnancy but she rode on and has always been an inspiration to me, she's a great horseperson:



















She has now nearly returned to her pre-pregnancy weight, and she did it over about three years, gradually, with healthy eating (not dieting, just eating right) and a continued active lifestyle with riding, dog walking, and all that hard physical work associated with horses! Her horses appreciated her no matter what her shape. Best wishes to all.


----------



## AlliNar

My OTTB Samson and I enjoying an evening ride the other day. My weight hovers around 230, and I've never once felt like I was too big for him. He carries me fine, over jumps and through trails all the same.


----------



## Golden Horse

Nice pic, lovely horse, but *whispers* where are your shoes? and hat...yes I know I'm a nervous Nellie and a Killjoy, but *shudders*I have this thing about foot injuries.


----------



## CowboysDream

. Hopefully this works! It should be me and Jesse

















. I am happy to announce that somehow I stayed on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnl764

*Me and Titan*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISdSigtI7Yg

I don't have a current photo for some reason?? but I have A LOT of video so I will upload that instead.  This has clips of me riding my boy (black TB) for the first real time after a pretty bad head wound (him not me)....there are also some other random clips of a friends horse.


----------



## mnl764

mnl764 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISdSigtI7Yg
> 
> I don't have a current photo for some reason?? but I have A LOT of video so I will upload that instead.  This has clips of me riding my boy (black TB) for the first real time after a pretty bad head wound (him not me)....there are also some other random clips of a friends horse.







Figured out how to post it directly into the forum


----------



## mnl764

CowboysDream said:


> . Hopefully this works! It should be me and Jesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am happy to announce that somehow I stayed on!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You look fine on your horse, I just wish the photo was clearer but thats the only thing I can nit-pick 

Good job on sticking your seat, looks like it could have been a good tumble.


----------



## BurningAmber520

just a photo of me and my horse that I ride at work, Harvey! He's a 15.2hh polish draft x gypsy vanner and AMAZING!!


----------



## Golden Horse

Waves hello at Amber, "Long time no see" how are you?


----------



## bitinsane

Weird photo, but it's the only one I could find on my computer of when I was plus size lol


----------



## CowboysDream

mnl764 said:


> You look fine on your horse, I just wish the photo was clearer but thats the only thing I can nit-pick
> 
> Good job on sticking your seat, looks like it could have been a good tumble.


Yah I wish they were clearer as well, they are screenshots from a video 

And I wasn't so lucky with sticking my seat last Saturday or the Saturday before that! ; ; I have a giant bruise and a limp haha. But I'm not in pain anymore so thats a plus.


----------



## CowboysDream

BurningAmber520 said:


> just a photo of me and my horse that I ride at work, Harvey! He's a 15.2hh polish draft x gypsy vanner and AMAZING!!


He is a beaut!


----------



## CowboysDream

mnl764 said:


> Spring Horses - YouTube
> 
> Figured out how to post it directly into the forum


Bah your property looks so nice. And sunny to! Beautiful boy  Hope his head injury healed up good.


----------



## Me and Dee

Drifting said:


> Thanks Luvs Horses. He's actually kind of a jerk, but we're working on it.


Hahaha aww that made me laugh. He looks so sweet too!


----------



## dnttouchmyramen

You all look lovely! Anyone and everyone does not need to wait for the "perfect moment" to get out and do what they love. you love to ride? Ride! We are all obviously very conscious of our weight. And we know we cant ride everything and have our limits! But waiting for the opportune time, weight, etc... To do what we love is pointless. That "opportune time" may never come. So go out, and let yourself enjoy your horses NOW people! We have a great support system going on here 

This is me on my little dude, Loki. I haven't ridden him too much due to a bad saddle fit(Just got a western saddle, and super excited 'cause it actually fits!), and him being an hour away has been a damper on our riding too. But he's moving to a barn much closer in a few days, So we can really start working!

I'm built like a brick house. Always have been. 5'8, 270 pounds with plenty of pudge, but strong as an ox and made to work like one as well. Sometimes I let the weight get to my head, But I am active, and eat as well as I can(Although I am human, I make some mistakes in that department too lol!). 

(p.s.. please excuse his feet in the 2nd pic, the trimmer came the day after it was taken, and he had himself a lovely pedicure...  )

Now that I've blabbed for eons, enjoy the pics LOL!


----------



## Golden Horse

Lovely horse Ramen, and where the heck are you hiding weight? you look great..

Just because....Gibbs and I actually doing something


----------



## dnttouchmyramen

Golden Horse said:


> Lovely horse Ramen, and where the heck are you hiding weight? You look great..


Lol! Thank you GoldenHorse... It's mostly in my tummy! And my massive football player shoulders hehe. Your horse has quite the cute booty! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

On my new horse, Gamble


----------



## CowboysDream

Drifting! He/she is super cute. Look at that face


----------



## CowboysDream

I put together some clips of me jumping. I plan on eventually gaining some balls and posting this in the critique section. The biggest thing I notice is I round my shoulders, and need to hold my 2-point a bit longer in some of them.


----------



## mnl764

Cowboys dream-
Haha, yay another video! Just saw your comment on mine and yes its sunny here and already quite hot. 
I think your jumping looks pretty good but yes your shoulders need a little work but more importantly I just think that you need to work on strengthening your core and all of the rest is already there 
Nice video, your horse is adorable.


----------



## mnl764

Drifting said:


> On my new horse, Gamble


Beautiful, I love his looks!


----------



## Me and Dee

Drifting said:


> On my new horse, Gamble


Beautiful markings


----------



## spookychick13

Brandon and I on our first ride off property...I'm in way back, only one with the helmet.


----------



## flytobecat

Not sure how I missed this thread. I'm working my way through everyone's post.
You all look so good. Makes me want to go ride.
Me and Willow







Mona and me


----------



## Janasse

Me and my Arabian gelding Zaim. This is his 4th ride and is doing fabulous. He's 14.2 right now and turns 5 next month. Being Egyptian bred I have some hope that he will still grow a little more. We're keeping our rides to about 10-15 min and all walking right now. Oh and I'm about 195lbs....


----------



## 3ringburner

This is me and my previous horse riding!  All pics were taken in one day! Cant wait to see if im getting the horse im looking at!


----------



## Golden Horse

Nice horse 3ring, but if you think you belong in plus size, you need to re evaluate!!


----------



## amberly

me on my Brisco Boy! He is a 22 year old blazer and i love the crap out him - he is my boy <3


----------



## dernhelm1984

Oy, I am biting the bullet and posting. I am 5'8" and weigh 220 lbs. at the moment; like some of you other gals I've struggled with treatment-resistant depression my entire adult life, and for the last four years I've gone from a trim 160 lbs. to where I am now due to medications and emotional eating. I salute all of you who struggle whether it's with depression or arthritis or low elf-esteem or anything else! You are all wonderful, and I love this thread!

This is me on Reb, my precious 14.3 h TWH/SS gelding that I bought last year. He is my first "non-stocky" horse and although I know you don't judge here, I am leery of posting pics of me on him. He carries me with no trouble at all but I look at these pictures and think "he's so little and I look so BIG." >< Maybe it's just my imagination. I only have one picture of me saddled up on him, unfortunately.

























(I know... he's got the "Why are you subjecting me to the horror of taking pictures" face in that one.)

My older horse is Traveller, a stocky 15h TWH gelding who just turned 13 years old. He's kept me sane over the years.


----------



## tinyliny

yes, I DO qualify for the plus sized category:

(except for the last one , where I was 8)


----------



## heatherandsteim

I've never uploaded pictures before but I hope this works. 

Me and my horse Steimee riding in Tucson, AZ


----------



## EquineBovine

Ok this is starting to bug me :-| This thread is for 'plus sized' ladies and gents...I don't mean to be rude but what's with all these other photos? :? 

Other than the odd out of place photo on here, I love this thread! Every one has such beautiful horses! I will have to get someone to take some photos next time I ride. Keep them coming people!


----------



## flytobecat

Dernhelm - Reb is narrower compared to the other horse, but you don't look big on him.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Thanks, Flytobecat!  I rode him yesterday and was actually wondering why the heck I thought I was too big for him because I just wasn't! You hit the nail on the head, I think. Reb's just really narrow. Thank you!


----------



## Golden Horse

EquineBovine said:


> Ok this is starting to bug me :-| This thread is for 'plus sized' ladies and gents...I don't mean to be rude but what's with all these other photos? :?
> 
> Other than the odd out of place photo on here, I love this thread! Every one has such beautiful horses! I will have to get someone to take some photos next time I ride. Keep them coming people!


I'm guessing the thread just pops up on peoples feed and they never realize that it was meant for plus size riders, they just want to share pictures of them riding.

At least I hope that is what is happening, because otherwise if some of the posters think they are plus size, then they have issues.


----------



## tinyliny

Shall I clarify this by modifying the title a bit?

How about, " Plus sized ? Are you brave enough to post a photo of you riding?"


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Shall I clarify this by modifying the title a bit?
> 
> How about, " Plus sized ? Are you brave enough to post a photo of you riding?"


I think that would help.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Considering I've "come to awareness" of my growing weight and plan to do something about it... I'll share. 

These are from this past weekend, I'm not brave enough to say how much over I am, but I am above the 200lb mark. 

Fiona doesn't seem to notice be back there, she's more interested in that "scawwy world" around her 

By the 20% rule I'm alright, but not "alright" with my weight myself. Time to lose the unnecessary stuff. Gotta bomp my DH on the head every time he asks to eat out >_<


----------



## heatherandsteim

EquineBovine said:


> Ok this is starting to bug me :-| This thread is for 'plus sized' ladies and gents...I don't mean to be rude but what's with all these other photos? :?
> 
> Other than the odd out of place photo on here, I love this thread! Every one has such beautiful horses! I will have to get someone to take some photos next time I ride. Keep them coming people!



Oh man, I definitely didn't realize this was a thread for plus-sized riders! I feel like a goof now! I was just excited to post pictures of me riding my horse! 

Sorry!


----------



## Golden Horse

heatherandsteim said:


> Oh man, I definitely didn't realize this was a thread for plus-sized riders! I feel like a goof now! I was just excited to post pictures of me riding my horse!
> 
> Sorry!



Better feeling like a goof than thinking you are plus size!! That is a huge relief.

Nice pics of you and your horse, can I move in? love the scenery as well


----------



## tinyliny

*a clearer title*

I updated the title.
I don't think it's a bad thing that non-plus sized post photos here. it's just that the thread was started to encourage plus sized folks to feel safe about posting a photo of themselves. we are sometimes shy to do this becuase we feel that we don't look as good as typicallly size folks. I know that I cringe when I see a video of myself riding , and don't post them , becuase who can get past the big belly and boobs moving to their own rythm, and just see a rider riding a horse. Here, I hope to be judged as just a rider, not a FAT rider.


----------



## tinyliny

Fiona is my kind of horse! that gaming video was wonderful. she and Z would make a great Pas de Duex


----------



## EquineBovine

Thanks for changing the title. I didn't mean to be rude or make anyone feel bad, but I enjoy this threat because it's good support and it's nice seeing people having fun. 
I am glad it was because you love showing photos of you and your horse and because you feel plus sized though.  

Plus I can't bloody see photos on this computer grrr!


----------



## Cat

Here is one of me on my mustang. I'm +200 and he is 14.2 and 5 years old. This was our first camping trip (really just started saddle training this spring). He seemed to handle it very well.


----------



## craftyerin

I am so thankful to find this forum! You gals and guys are so inspiring! I've always been a plus size rider, but after my kids were born I battled some health issues that caused me to get to where I am now, close to 300lbs. I haven't been on a horse in several years and it makes me so sad. My daughter rides and I am a doting and supportive horse show mom but I have the itch to get back in the saddle. I'm working hard to get my health (and secondly my weight) in order so hopefully soon!

Here's me, 80lbs ago, but still plus sized. Not a good quality photo but only one I have at work. Would kill to get back here!


----------



## nikelodeon79

I'm also glad the title was changed... was getting the same feeling! "Wow, these people think they're plus sized? Then I'm FOR SURE not going to post because if THEY are plus sized... what the heck am I??? Extra plus sized?"


----------



## Zexious

Craftyerin--That horse is beautiful <3 Arab?


----------



## craftyerin

That's Marshall. American Saddlebred. 17.1Hh and all skinny legs and neck and long back. He was a rescue, failed saddle seat horse but the love of my life. He crossed the bridge at 29 years old. My 2 year old son's middle name is Marshall after him.


----------



## Melissalurah

You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Melissalurah

You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Melissalurah said:


> You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That horse was 17.1hh and has since passed. He also doesn't appear to be having any difficulty at all carrying the rider.

This isn't a thread for criticizing, unless someone asks if they look to big for their horse. Then put it at nicely as possible. Plus size riders have a hard enough time with their confidence, we don't need people telling us irrelevant opinions. Be supportive or butt out.

Sorry if that comes off as rude, but as a plus-size rider myself, my tolerance for unsolicited criticism like that is very low.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Melissalurah said:


> You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who are you referring to, and what makes you think that the person you are talking to needs a taller stockier horse? Interested in your thinking, and what experience you have to make that call. 

You are new, you don't know me, I am genuinely interested in the answers, not saying that you can't express your opinion, but it really helps to have more details.


----------



## Cat

Well said Drafty. Not to mention the height of a horse has little to do with carrying capacity of the horse.


----------



## bitinsane

Melissalurah said:


> You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Who are you talking about? I'm assuming you are talking about craftyerin. That horse is a good size. Slender because of the breed, but has decent bone to carry her.


----------



## craftyerin

That horse was very tall. He also had the appearance of being more slender than he truly was due to long legs and long neck. He and I had a long and successful show and trail career together with me at all sizes, but never "skinny". He never took a lame step or had back problems. I assure you that my horse was happy, healthy, and well taken care of. 

As for the criticism, it took a lot for me to post as I said in my original post. I am not riding at all due to how bad I'm feeling about myself. Melissalurah, thanks for making me feel like crap. Everyone else, thank you so much for your support, I'll get there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

craftyerin said:


> That horse was very tall. He also had the appearance of being more slender than he truly was due to long legs and long neck. He and I had a long and successful show and trail career together with me at all sizes, but never "skinny". He never took a lame step or had back problems. I assure you that my horse was happy, healthy, and well taken care of.
> 
> As for the criticism, it took a lot for me to post as I said in my original post. I am not riding at all due to how bad I'm feeling about myself. Melissalurah, thanks for making me feel like crap. Everyone else, thank you so much for your support, I'll get there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Craftyerin, you don't need to defend yourself to anyone. This thread is meant for us to support each other and uplift each other. Apparently some people don't get that concept.

For what it's worth, I think you look great on your guy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom

Melissalurah said:


> You're horse is to small I'd suggest a stockier taller horse for you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your grammar is inadequate and criticism completely unwarranted and unwelcome. If you would like to critique, there is a separate area on the forum for doing just that.


----------



## Golden Horse

craftyerin said:


> That horse was very tall. He also had the appearance of being more slender than he truly was due to long legs and long neck. He and I had a long and successful show and trail career together with me at all sizes, but never "skinny". He never took a lame step or had back problems. I assure you that my horse was happy, healthy, and well taken care of.
> 
> As for the criticism, it took a lot for me to post as I said in my original post. I am not riding at all due to how bad I'm feeling about myself. Melissalurah, thanks for making me feel like crap. Everyone else, thank you so much for your support, I'll get there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You see Crafty I didn't think she could possibly be talking about you, you looked fine up there. A new poster, we know nothing about them or their agenda, so give their opinion the kudos that it is worth, ZERO.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Golden Horse said:


> You see Crafty I didn't think she could possibly be talking about you, you looked fine up there. A new poster, we know nothing about them or their agenda, so give their opinion the kudos that it is worth, ZERO.


Agreed on all counts. 

My guess is they saw one pic in the thread (who knows which one) and left a comment without bothering to read to the end.


----------



## LemonZeus

Back on topic here :wink:
Last time I checked I was ~200. Batteries on my scale went out and silly me forgot to replace them... yeah.... forgot....

Here's me on Lemons the other day, complete with signature death stare. I think I only have one photo of her with a pleasant face.










And last July on Zeus. Next to my best friend's adorable mare who's hock recently got infected, not sure if she'll be able to be ridden again :-(


----------



## craftyerin

Thanks guys. I'm so happy to have found some support! Moving on...

Lemon, both your horses are cute but Zeus sure is a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus

Aw, thank you! I love the horse in your picture, but I'm partial to Saddlebreds 
I think he knows when there's either a camera or a halter judge around! Loves to show off.
I'll sneak another little picture in here :wink:


----------



## Hang on Fi

tinyliny said:


> Fiona is my kind of horse! that gaming video was wonderful. she and Z would make a great Pas de Duex


Thank you! She's certainly a special little... err... big mare


----------



## Drifting

Putting a few rides on my barn owners mare. She's only 15h, but I like her, and I like how I look on her. I don't feel big at all!


----------



## Golden Horse

Looking good drifting


----------



## Rob55

Craftyerin. Marshal was beautiful and you looked great on him. Thanks for the picture. Hope to see another of you in the saddle soon. I am relearning on a Percheron and I can't imagine you being too big for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Drifting said:


> On my new horse, Gamble


That is a beautiful horse. Looking good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

BossHoss said:


> A few photos of my mare, Jett and I. (She is the biggest honey badger horse that ever existed. She doesn't care about anything. lol )
> 
> I'm 6'0" and 280 with more take than give.
> She's 15HH.
> 
> (And I make it a habit to ride bareback at least an hour a week. It has helped my seat and core muscles immensely!!)


Hey boss you should loosen up and get a halter and reins you like. Nice pic thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kkmitch

I wanted to share too! Love this thread and all the pics.


----------



## EquineBovine

I currently look like an Easter egg and the polar fleece jacket doesn't help. It's not a very good photo but it's the most recent. I'm at my heaviest at 253lbs. I'm doing my best to loose it and am not riding my horse hard at all. She's 7 years crossbreed and is roughly 16hh. I'm kind of worried I'm too big for her but she isn't having any issues with her back or legs, never been lame and is just my fun lil girl.


----------



## EquineBovine

Found another one!








And just because I like the photo lol


----------



## Zexious

^'Dat chrome!

I love the napping picture xD


----------



## Corazon Lock

You so-called plus-size riders look great! I think you all look as lovely as your horses and not the weight that you say you are. In fact, I'm surprised that many of you consider yourselves plus-sized. Now, this IS coming from someone who has never had an issue with being overweight, and if my previous comments sounded strange, I basically meant to say:

*You all look beautiful!  *


----------



## Jumping4Joy

Drifting said:


> Putting a few rides on my barn owners mare. She's only 15h, but I like her, and I like how I look on her. I don't feel big at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look really nice together!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Well, I popped in to our saddle club schooling show. just did an intro test.
it stings to see all the problems there; lack of balance on my part, Z counterbending, my hands bopping all over the place, Z wanting to break gait due to my not staying relaxed and in rythm. I haven't done nearly enough real riding or lessons. just trail riding. and Z is a tremendous horse who makes anyone look good, but under a better rider, I know he'd be phenomenal.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlKXF0EdXUM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You and Z look great, tiny! Much better than I could have done.  I love Z's trot, too!


----------



## danny67

tinyliny said:


> .... I haven't done nearly enough real riding or lessons. just trail riding.


:lol::lol:Hey pal, trail riding IS real riding. The realist!

I know what you are saying, it just sounded funny.


----------



## tinyliny

of course! That is so true. went trail riding today.


----------



## Golden Horse

Do not tear yourself down Tiny, the fact is you got in the ring and rode, the judges feedback gives you invaluable tips on what you should be working on, and you can do that on a trail ride!


----------



## EquineBovine

Tiny, you nd your look great! Well done!


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Now days people think that if you aren't 110 you're over weight, it's sickening cause it's not true. I'm considered overweight, being 165 pounds at 5'9.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Me riding my 14.3 hh mare OT, April of 2013. I weighed 175 back then.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

And this was my most recent photo riding, from this past march I think. I still have 10 to 20 pounds to lose, depends on how I feel :3


----------



## Faustinblack

Me on my 15 hands egyptian arabian Rikki


----------



## EquineBovine

Loving the purple tack Faustinblack! Looking great


----------



## EliRose

This is me trying my new boy, Remy, in April. He's a nine year old OTTB and just the nicest boy around  Please ignore my craptastic position, I hadn't ridden in over a month and was just a wee bit nervous. I had some baaaad experiences trying horses during my (six month!) search and was totally on the defensive. No need to be with this guy though!

He's not a big horse, but he carries me well and happily! Love this guy and wouldn't trade him for the world. He's got a permanent place in my family. If he ever becomes unrideable, my wonderful cousin has a spot open for him on her big retirement ranch in Kansas


----------



## mhorn93

this forum is AWESOME!
ive always felt very insecure- ive only had my horse for a year and he is my first horse. i always wonder if im to big for him and it kills my confidence. hes amazing, and my pride and joy but i just dont wanna hurt him or make him uncomfortable in any way


----------



## mhorn93

*plus size rider*




 



what do we think?


----------



## Golden Horse

Looks good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## EquineBovine

What a stunner! You all look great!


----------



## Zexious

mhorn--That Paint has such a lovely face! <3 Beautiful


----------



## tinyliny

Keeeee Yuuuuute!










and Elirose, you'll look great with him once you feel more comfortable on him. what a nice horse!


----------



## EliRose

I'm hoping so tinyliny!! He's been out of work for the past two weeks as I'm trying to get more weight on him (just escaped a really, really bad boarding situation), but once I start to slowly bring him back next week I'll hopefully have better pictures.

The day he arrived for his trial









And just because he's freaking cute


----------



## Inga

ZombieHorseChick said:


> View attachment 453394
> 
> 
> Me riding my 14.3 hh mare OT, April of 2013. I weighed 175 back then.


You look more like 140. You look great on this horse.


----------



## Ale

I just want to say something as I scroll through page after page of you ladies and gentlemen posting your pictures here without fear. It brings a smile to my face and a bit of a confidence boost into my own mind. I am currently 5'9 and almost 160lbs. I lost about 10lbs over the course of the past few months, but I am not happy with my outward appearance. I am uncomfortable with my thighs, my stomach fat and the side saddles that belong on a saddle, not my back and sides. But I can say this, seeing you beautiful and handsome people out there riding, smiling and being overall confident is empowering. When I am out there riding, especially now that the weather is getting warmer, I am self conscious. You can see everything. My side saddles stick out. My thighs look like they are bursting through my pants. My gut hangs over. Its rather unpleasant in my standards. I don't expect to ever be a rail, because being that skinny is unhealthy. But seeing everyone just so happy and comfortable in their skin, really makes me feel like I can be more comfortable and confident as well. <3 









One of my first lessons about two years ago on Spokane. 









This past weekend on Fynn out off of one of the trails we ride.


----------



## Cat

You look great! I am between 5'8 and 5'9 and 160 lbs is my goal weight.


----------



## tinyliny

Ale said:


> I just want to say something as I scroll through page after page of you ladies and gentlemen posting your pictures here without fear. It brings a smile to my face and a bit of a confidence boost into my own mind. I am currently 5'9 and almost 160lbs. I lost about 10lbs over the course of the past few months, but I am not happy with my outward appearance. I am uncomfortable with my thighs, my stomach fat and the side saddles that belong on a saddle, not my back and sides. But I can say this, seeing you beautiful and handsome people out there riding, smiling and being overall confident is empowering. When I am out there riding, especially now that the weather is getting warmer, I am self conscious. You can see everything. My side saddles stick out. My thighs look like they are bursting through my pants. My gut hangs over. Its rather unpleasant in my standards. I don't expect to ever be a rail, because being that skinny is unhealthy. But seeing everyone just so happy and comfortable in their skin, really makes me feel like I can be more comfortable and confident as well. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my first lessons about two years ago on Spokane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past weekend on Fynn out off of one of the trails we ride.




Gain 40 lbs and age 30 years and you'll look back at your current physical appearance and say, "Man! I looked hot" I am not wishing you the weight, but just trying to say that you are hardly overweight , and that you'll find that older folks are more forgiving of their bodies. We have no choice.


----------



## CowboysDream

tinyliny said:


> Gain 40 lbs and age 30 years and you'll look back at your current physical appearance and say, "Man! I looked hot" I am not wishing you the weight, but just trying to say that you are hardly overweight , and that you'll find that older folks are more forgiving of their bodies. We have no choice.


I agree, but it doesn't stop her feeling self-conscious. However it is good that she feels more confident  this is a safe area to post for sure.


----------



## tinyliny

That's why I posted the video of me riding in THIS forum and not the main one; I feel I won't be judged on my appearance here.


----------



## Golden Horse

tinyliny said:


> Gain 40 lbs and age 30 years and you'll look back at your current physical appearance and say, "Man! I looked hot" I am not wishing you the weight, but just trying to say that you are hardly overweight , and that you'll find that older folks are more forgiving of their bodies. We have no choice.



This is so true, I look back of pics of me from way back, and I wonder why I was allowing my weight to sideline me then. 

Ale you look fantastic, yes if you feel that you would be more comfortable lighter, then work towards it, but do it with the mindset of "I look great, and I'm going to get even better!"


----------



## MyQHBooger428

Hope this works. I've never posted a pic before on here. 
This is me and my guy Levi sorry the quality isn't the best these are the only pics I have of me riding him. I was at my heaviest in the pics where I am wearing the red hoodie. I'm about 5 7 and 260. I've been on a diet and have lost about 15lbs. I've always been extremely self conscious especially while riding so posting these pics is actually a big thing for me. Hope you like them!





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

MyQHBooger; the second picture with the red hoodie.. it looks like Levi is missing some legs LOL, they totally blend in with the ground. Levitating Levi


----------



## MyQHBooger428

CowboysDream said:


> MyQHBooger; the second picture with the red hoodie.. it looks like Levi is missing some legs LOL, they totally blend in with the ground. Levitating Levi


I never noticed that before, I had to go back and look 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

Thank you everyone for being so supportive and kind natured when replying to my post here. It really means a lot that you don't think I am overweight, but I am not confident with my appearance. My BMI says I am 23.6 which is in the normal range, but I don't feel that I am normal. I am always adjusting my clothes so that my sides don't show as much, though it doesn't completely hide everything. I hate wearing shorts and short skirts to work because my thighs show, stretch marks and all. And when I do wear form fitting bottoms; skirts, dress pants, etc, it makes my stomach roll over my pants for the world to see while I am sitting at the desk. I like going to the barn and working hard and riding hard to try to workout, because during the week I simply don't have time to workout or tone myself. It makes me upset because I try to eat healthy, even though I treat myself from time to time.


----------



## danny67

MyQHBooger428 said:


> Hope this works. I've never posted a pic before on here.


Good for you! 15lbs is a lot. Put a 15lb sack of surgar in your hand and see how long you can hold it! Every little bit adds up.

You have a well built horse in Levi. 260 should be nothing for him for recreational riding. I'm riding a 15 hander at 270 lbs.


----------



## MyQHBooger428

danny67 said:


> Good for you! 15lbs is a lot. Put a 15lb sack of surgar in your hand and see how long you can hold it! Every little bit adds up.
> 
> You have a well built horse in Levi. 260 should be nothing for him for recreational riding. I'm riding a 15 hander at 270 lbs.


Thanks!!! I feel better just loosing that 15lbs. If I keep loosing I can't wait to see how I feel!
Levi is built like a tank. He's about 16.1-16.2. I love big stocky Quarter Horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

Me and Jess man  I don't have any recent pictures of me on him.. I got a video taken last Saturday but I haven't uploaded it yet. I feel kind of meh about it. I mean super proud because I am getting confidence again and doing a bit better at not throwing my body at him, but I get left behind a few times. >>; I may post it. But in the mean time.. Here is this little gem.









He always looks so unamused at my antics.

Oh and a little self-highfive ... Monday I jumped for the first time without stirrups (on purpose!). It was our warm-up jump and only a fourth hole X... Man no one really wanted to do it but she compromised.. we could do our warmup jump twice with no stirrups or do a whole course no stirrups.. not much of a compromise


----------



## Golden Horse

Ale said:


> Thank you everyone for being so supportive and kind natured when replying to my post here. It really means a lot that you don't think I am overweight,* but I am not confident with my appearance. *My BMI says I am 23.6 which is in the normal range, but I don't feel that I am normal. I am always adjusting my clothes so that my sides don't show as much, though it doesn't completely hide everything. I hate wearing shorts and short skirts to work because my thighs show, stretch marks and all. And when I do wear form fitting bottoms; skirts, dress pants, etc, it makes my stomach roll over my pants for the world to see while I am sitting at the desk. I like going to the barn and working hard and riding hard to try to workout, because during the week I simply don't have time to workout or tone myself. It makes me upset because I try to eat healthy, even though I treat myself from time to time.


Aha, believe me, nearly everyone has confidence issues over their appearance, those who look supremely confident are faking it!

Again, not saying that you shouldn't work to improve any problem areas, of course you should, if you choose to. 

This bit though..



> And when I do wear form fitting bottoms; skirts, dress pants, etc, it makes my stomach roll over my pants for the world to see while I am sitting at the desk


Two thoughts, first, you would be shocked at how little the world notices things that make you cringe inside, everytime you see someone looking at you, I bet you go "AGHHH they are looking at my spare tire" chances are they are thinking, "what a lovely color skirt, I wonder where she bought it"

Second, important thought, for all of us...from the sentence above, it is not you body that is the issue, it is the clothes you are wearing:wink: No seriously, if the clothes that you put on make you unhappy, think about changing them NOT you. It has taken me 50 odd years to realize that, I now buy clothes that make me feel great, and that highlight my good points, and kind of skim over the worst bits. I will not be a slave to a bit of material, I have enough critics in the world without letting clothing tell me, "You're not the right shape to wear me" I now start with the question "Ok bit of clothing what can YOU do for ME" and unless it makes me feel good, I am not buying.


OK, back to normal programming


----------



## CowboysDream

Golden Horse said:


> It has taken me 50 odd years to realize that, I now buy clothes that make me feel great, and that highlight my good points, and kind of skim over the worst bits. I will not be a slave to a bit of material, I have enough critics in the world without letting clothing tell me, "You're not the right shape to wear me" I now start with the question "Ok bit of clothing what can YOU do for ME" and unless it makes me feel good, I am not buying.


I agree 100%. Since I started buying my own clothes I am more conscious about what I am buying. If I try something on and everyone loves it but me.. I won't buy it. If there is something I find annoying when I try it on.. even if it looks good.. I won't buy it. If it looks okay but not amazing.. Not buying it! D: I sometimes get tricked by the fancy mirrors and perfect lighting but I am getting better at it. Then there are the times where I just HAVE to choose something because I need it and theres a lack of choice... but I don't generally enjoy those clothes and I get replace them as soon as I find something better.

Personally I find that if I buy the clothes and I don't love them on me or get excited about them.. they end up staying in my closet taking up room and are maybe worn once or twice before I give them the boot. 

Okay now back to the original programming


----------



## MyQHBooger428

CowboysDream said:


> I agree 100%. Since I started buying my own clothes I am more conscious about what I am buying. If I try something on and everyone loves it but me.. I won't buy it. If there is something I find annoying when I try it on.. even if it looks good.. I won't buy it. If it looks okay but not amazing.. Not buying it! D: I sometimes get tricked by the fancy mirrors and perfect lighting but I am getting better at it. Then there are the times where I just HAVE to choose something because I need it and theres a lack of choice... but I don't generally enjoy those clothes and I get replace them as soon as I find something better.
> 
> Personally I find that if I buy the clothes and I don't love them on me or get excited about them.. they end up staying in my closet taking up room and are maybe worn once or twice before I give them the boot.
> 
> Okay now back to the original programming


Same here. I used to only buy clothes that my friend or my mom would say she liked on me even if I wasn't thrilled about them. I just recently started buying clothes I liked on me! I have a whole dresser full of clothes that I wore once or twice and haven't since. They were clothes my mom thought looked good on me. I realize now she was just saying what she thought would make me happy. But I guess that's just what moms do


----------



## Zexious

Cowboys--You two look great!

And I absolutely agree--clothing (and really everything you do in life) should be about how they make /you/ feel. Not about how others feel about you.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Hubby took a pic of me tonight. I LOVE the picture.. except I think I look pregnant in it.  I was tempted to photoshop out a bit (okay, a LOT) of gut, but instead I decided to share it here. I love to have a place to post where I don't have to fear judgement.


----------



## CowboysDream

Psch it does not look like you are pregnant lol it is a really nice picture


----------



## Hoof Printed Heart

I'm a pretty confident person, so I have no problem posting these here. I ride a 15.2hh Morgan gelding, a 14.3hh Morgan mare, and a 17hh Friesian mare. These are them with me on each one, and excuse my equitation. I'm working on it: 

The Morgan gelding, March 2014: 









The Morgan mare, May 2014: 









This is the Friesian, June 2014 (about two weeks ago):


----------



## Golden Horse

Hoof Printed Heart said:


> I'm a pretty confident person, so I have no problem posting these here.



Beautiful pics, and lovely horses, but PLEASE tell me that you do not see yourself as plus size:shock:


----------



## EquineBovine

Very nice ponies but there's no way on Gods green earth you could be considered plus size lol


----------



## Hoof Printed Heart

Golden Horse said:


> Beautiful pics, and lovely horses, but PLEASE tell me that you do not see yourself as plus size:shock:


I'm 5'8" and 180, so yes, I do


----------



## EquineBovine

Woah seriously?!
Oh well, hey those are lovely horses and you have nothing be ashamed of girl!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hoof Printed Heart said:


> I'm 5'8" and 180, so yes, I do


I'm sorry but that is crazy, you look great, definitely NOT plus size:wink:


----------



## Hoof Printed Heart

EquineBovine said:


> Woah seriously?!
> Oh well, hey those are lovely horses and you have nothing be ashamed of girl!


Oh, thank you! I appreciate the kind words greatly!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hoof Printed Heart said:


> Oh, thank you! I appreciate the kind words greatly!


I have to come back on this...you are welcome here, and loved looking at your pics, but seriously you do not belong in plus size! That isn't me being unwelcoming, but more worried about your perception of you. 

I'm 5' 7/ 5' 8" depending on the day, and managed to get to 175' and although the BMI chart said I was fat, and yes I felt fat still, I now look at those pics and want to hit that person, she looked great.

There is a huge difference between having the odd bulge, or wobbly bit, and being plus size. There are challenges that come with being plus size, that don't come with being a little chubby.


----------



## tinyliny

You are probably very fit, and relatively tall with good bone and good conformation.

(That's a joke)


----------



## Drifting

Check out the butt on my summer lease horse. This is Titan. He's about 1400 pounds (and needs to go on a diet!) and 16.1 hands










Gamble (The app a few pages back) didn't vet out so he's back with his owners. Titan lost a shoe so no riding pictures yet. 
But he has no problems carrying me or his 40 pound saddle. He's a bull dog of a horse, just massive.

This is him in better shape and 2 years younger (He's 8 this year.)


----------



## anndankev

Drifting,

I know your horse does not look like my Elwood did, but something about his butt just reminds me of Elwood. I'm missing him a lot.

Now your new avatar made me look up this of Elwood:


----------



## Zexious

Ugh, I love all these spotty butts ;-;


----------



## Drifting

me on the big guy


----------



## silverdollarmagic

I'm a plus sized rider (5'7" tall and size 18) but don't have any riding pics of me on my laptop. I ride a stocky, 1100 pound, 14 year old TWH mare who can carry my fluffy butt all day with no problems. 

Anyway, I just want to say each and every one of you gals are lovely ladies. Keep enjoying life and your beautiful horses. All of you are truly an inspiration to me


----------



## Ale

This thread is <3


----------



## Zexious

He's stunning, Drifting.


----------



## VerdePurdy

Hi everyone, I've just made it through every single page looking at all of your beautiful photos!

Back in January I weighed 327lbs... I have been dieting like a madwoman and I had a gastric bypass 3 weeks ago, in total I have lost 58lbs 

I've found a local riding school that will do some light groundwork with me if I can get down to 250lbs (I'm currently 269) which is fantastic as my old stable won't have me unless I'm under 180  I'm so excited to get back in the saddle. I rode for 7 years and stopped when I was 14; I miss it terribly. 

You guys inspired me to contact that riding school - you and your confident smiley faces and beautiful horses. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Kay

Congratulations on your weight loss. Riding will be a great exercise to help get you toned up again. We look forward to hearing about your riding experience.


----------



## Golden Horse

Congratulations on your weight loss so far Verde, that is awesome. Please come over and post on here http://www.horseforum.com/plus-size...us-sized-riders-introduce-437586/#post5686314 


Oh I see you already did:wink: good


----------



## CowboysDream

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNTFljQCy-4
(Don't judge too harshly haha, its only my second time riding her and our first course... We are still figuring each other out)

So starting August I will no longer be partboarding Jesse, but instead Daisy. She is a privately owned horse instead of a lesson horse like Jesse. So it will only be me and the owner riding her. She is 8 years old, a bit green and used to do some eventing I think. She needs work on the flat (which I am good at) and she is confident jumping (which I am not ) so my instructor figures its a good match. She is definitely more challenging than Jesse on the flat which I enjoy and she is SO FREAKING SMOOOTTTH  She is a lot stronger than Jesse and needs to be held back a bit. This was my second time riding her and my first course on her. She has a big stride and I am so not used to it. I had another lesson on her last night and it went better. So the downside is I am now going from 1 freeride and 2 lessons to 1 freeride and 1 lesson, so that I could afford her. But the owner goes away a lot so I get to freeride her more then


----------



## Dixiecat7

*Plus Sized Riders*

I think we all enjoy riding our horses. We want them to live a long time and be healthy. I don't think people over 250lbs should be on a horse unless it is a draft or draft cross, otherwise it's abusive to their bodies. I am sure your horse would agree if it could talk.


----------



## Golden Horse

Dixiecat you are entitled to that belief, but I think you are not entirely right. All horses are different, same as all people are, so it is impossible to make statements like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner

Oh my gosh i feel stupid!!!!! Im so sorry......! I didnt realize it was a plus sized post! But you guys look amazing!!! I cant believe you consider your selfs plus sized!!!! You guys look so good on your horses!


----------



## CowboysDream

3ringburner said:


> Oh my gosh i feel stupid!!!!! Im so sorry......! I didnt realize it was a plus sized post! But you guys look amazing!!! I cant believe you consider your selfs plus sized!!!! You guys look so good on your horses!


We couldn't believe you thought of yourself as plus sized either  

Its okay, a lot of people made that mistake so we changed the title heh.


----------



## Drifting

Weee

He's here! He loaded right up like a champ and is very interested in the goats.





















































Gonna ride in the morning!


----------



## Drifting

^ totally meant to post this in the "Hello fellow plus size rider" thread but FAILED.


----------



## Catharrell

I'm so glad I found this thread when googling for plus size horse back riders!! I have returned to the ring. I am in the process of losing weight so I will be more comfortable on the horses. As soon as I figure out how to add pictures I will. In the mean time, what type of riding/padlock boots do you wear? Half chaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catharrell

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catharrell

*Attempt to post pictures.*


----------



## EquineBovine

I can't see them 
I wear chaps because I can't find boots to fit my large feet, muscled calves and short legs  As it is my chaps almost come over my knee!


----------



## Cat

Dixiecat7 said:


> I think we all enjoy riding our horses. We want them to live a long time and be healthy. I don't think people over 250lbs should be on a horse unless it is a draft or draft cross, otherwise it's abusive to their bodies. I am sure your horse would agree if it could talk.


I'm sorry to disagree with you Dixiecat, and I feel this post shows your lack of knowledge on what to look for in a horse for weight carrying ability. Drafts really only fall under good weight carriers if you are strictly looking at something like one of the % of body weight rules (like they can carry 20% of their body weight). They may be big and look like they can carry more weight, but their poor joints are already trying to carry their own added bulk. Add to this the typically longer backs of drafts and builds usually bred over generations towards pulling vs. carrying a rider and you really have a poor weight carrier on your hands. Sometimes modern breeding or crossing them can create a better riding animal, but overall I would keep a lower percent weight on them than some sturdier smaller horses. 

As to some arbitrary weight being the max for any horse ever - well that is just silly. Each horse should be analyzed on its own form and fitness, and then re-analyzed when combined with a specific rider and their own riding abilities. 

I may not be over 250, but I find coming on a support thread and posting something like that quite rude. If you want to discuss max weight horses should carry - start your own thread on the topic.


----------



## Golden Horse

Cat said:


> I may not be over 250, but I find coming on a support thread and posting something like that quite rude. If you want to discuss max weight horses should carry - start your own thread on the topic.


You know Cat, it might be bad manners, but Dixie is entitled to her opinion, and to state it. It helps that she has not got anything to back up such an arbitrary number, although I believe Deb Bennet did state that belief a while back. 

Of course it isn't as clear as that, if it was life would be easy, and you are quite right of course about drafts not always being the first choice.


----------



## Cat

We will have to disagree with this. While she is entitled to her opinion, I still find it in horrible taste to post something like that on a support thread. I'm not saying not to discuss it, but why not have some manners and keep it out of a thread like this one that has been geared towards the positive? 

Many people on this thread have posted they are self-conscious and don't have a lot of confidence and it took a lot of bravery on their part to post here. This thread for the most part has been a "safe haven" of sorts for many and I would hate to see that destroyed as people felt free to come here and make such comments. 

Its a little different than the thread you started where plus size riders were invited to introduce themselves and have open discussion.


----------



## Golden Horse

:hug:Absolutely we can agree to disagree, and the fact that the poster joined, made two posts in two days and hasn't logged in again, makes her opinion just a passing ripple in the river of life, she has gone, passed by, and is of no consequence.


----------



## jmike

Dixiecat7 said:


> I think we all enjoy riding our horses. We want them to live a long time and be healthy. I don't think people over 250lbs should be on a horse unless it is a draft or draft cross, otherwise it's abusive to their bodies. I am sure your horse would agree if it could talk.


interesting discussion

keep in mind thesefacts:
horses were untouched for 4 months prior to the study
then they were worked 1 day for 45 minutes
Then they had 14 days off

Research Article
http://www.ker.com/library/EquineReview/2008/ScienceUpdate/SU41.pdf

i am not absolutely certain -- please someone correct me .. but i think an average built 15hh quarter horse would be approximately 1,100 pounds? ... making 15% = 165, 20% = 220, 25% = 275 and 30% = 330 ??


what i got from this.

15-20% showed little affect from exercise (i.e. daily normal)
25-30% showed increased muscle soreness 24-48 hours later (i.e. it was a workout)
wider (stockier) horses were less sore 

what else i got from this:
the horses were turned out 4 months
they were not conditioned for any type of load. 
I would not expect a human to be a couch potato for 1/3rd of a year, then get up and jogg for 4 miles without being sore the next day -- that would be absolutely ridiculous

with proper nutrition and conditioning (45 minutes riding 2-3 times a week) the horse's body would adapt to a heavier load.


----------



## jmike

Cat said:


> We will have to disagree with this. While she is entitled to her opinion, I still find it in horrible taste to post something like that on a support thread. I'm not saying not to discuss it, but why not have some manners and keep it out of a thread like this one that has been geared towards the positive?
> 
> Many people on this thread have posted they are self-conscious and don't have a lot of confidence and it took a lot of bravery on their part to post here. This thread for the most part has been a "safe haven" of sorts for many and I would hate to see that destroyed as people felt free to come here and make such comments.
> 
> Its a little different than the thread you started where plus size riders were invited to introduce themselves and have open discussion.


that's what happens when people post about their feelings without thinking about facts.

i think this is a genuine case of the poster thinking all horses weigh 1,000 pounds, and normally live a sedentary lifestyle.

i think a 16hh QH would weight about 1,200 pounds ... making a 25% load to be approximately 300 pounds -- and **IF** the horse was an unconditioned pasture puff -- the horse would be sore after a solid 45 minute workout

**IF** the horse was conditioned to regular riding and was recieving proper nutrition -- i doubt it would be sore at all.

so .. in my opinion .. for plus sized riders .. if you are going to ride ... it is best to ride regularly .. with a day or 2 off in between riding until you horse gets conditioned to carry a load.

but ... this bigger the horse, and the wider the loin, the less impact a heavier rider would be ...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's another thing to think about:

ANY unconditioned pasture puff is going to be sore after ANY sort of riding, whether done by someone who is skinny or by someone who is plus-size. Also, I'm almost positive a horse would rather have a plus size rider who has a good seat ride them than a skinny person who bounces around like a sack of potatoes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sallypop

It's a really difficult issue and I have to admit I've been through every single page of this thread and I've winced a few times, but yes, it's supposed to be supportive.

But in reality, are some of us too big for the horses we ride? 

WWYD? There's a girl local to me who's about 11 years old and I'd guess ~160lbs with a poor seat. Her family aren't "horsey" and so are shouting (!) "WHIP IT, WHIP IT!". The pony is a VERY fine 11.2hh show pony and she is very clearly too heavy, there is a silence (aside her family) when she enters the ring. Should I as a larger woman, take her to one side and say "sweetie, you need to find a bigger pony/horse, you'll get much more pleasure". When you were that age would you have been receptive? :S Luckily for me, my mum was horsey so there's no way she'd have let me anywhere near a pony too small for me, but she's got no knowledge within her own family. It's a toughie! 

I should add, when she enters the ring she's kicking it like mad and trying to get it to jump and the poor pony is visibly struggling, often just stopping.


----------



## Golden Horse

That is so difficult Sally and just shows that this isn't a question just concerning overweight adults, even lightweight kids can outgrow their first ponies.

In this case it does sound like a youngster who is overweight and there is a smaller pony involved, and it is very hard to say nothing. Is this at a show? I'm guessing so from the 'entering the ring' remark, is there anyone there who could have a word I wonder?

Grrr, you do not have to be the one who speaks up, but having a word with the parents may save the pony from struggling, and also may save the rider from running into verbal abuse in public if the wrong people decide to speak up.

It is something as larger riders does get me, and I think that we need to be honest about those who are to big for their mount, the issue is finding a way to say so, without being rude, but being honest.


----------



## DreaMy

As someone who is new to this forum (but not plus sized) I find it a little sad to see such negative comments on this thread *I* agree with the horse/rider combos right off the bat for almost all of the pictures that I have seen so far but that being said *I don't know what the story is on all of these so I find it unfair and in bad taste to judge* 

And I'm not a plus sized rider but I find myself reading these threads because y'all just seem to have so much fun


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

To anyone posting negative opinions in this thread.

As plus-size riders, do you not think that we are hyper-aware of how our weight affects our horses? Do you think we just throw a saddle on our horses, hop on, bounce around for hours every day and never give a thought to how our horses feel? Most of us a more than hyper-aware of how our weight affects our horses. I haven't ridden in two years because of it. We are even more aware of saddle fit and our position/seat than a lot of lighter riders. We do everything in our power to make sure that our horses are as comfortable and capable of carrying us as possible. 

To the poster who said that horses shouldn't carry over 250lbs, have you never seen cowboys ride? Most of the cutters and reiners I've seen are big solid guys. I'd guess more than half of the top cutters and reiners are 200-220lbs. Add to that a 40-50lbs saddle, and they're well over your limit. They're riding short QHs (most of which are definitely under 15.2hh). So, by your thinking, you are saying that they shouldn't be riding. How are we plus-size riders any different? Do you think we are less contientious than those cowboys? Do you think our horses are doing more/harder work than those cutting and reining horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Settle down people, deep breaths, be calm......do not fan the little flames, just chill a little.

This thread has been running for how long now? LOL, it's nearly 3 years, 3 years of people sharing pics and lots of support, I'm guessing that most people who have visited are OK.

Once again, for me asking the question if someone is too big is a legitimate question, and as I said a couple of posts ago, not just for big people, an 11.2hh fine boned Welsh Pony is going to have less of a carrying limit than an 11.2 traditional Shetland Pony, I mean the man carrying Shetlands from the UK.

Maybe if we turn the thought around, is not the thought "Am I too big?" but "Do I have a suitable horse" because it really doesn't matter if you are 100, 200 or 300 pounds, there are horses who will not carry your weight.

Drafty is right, I don't think any of us just throw a saddle on and ride without a lot of soul searching. Gibbs has a chiropractor, vet, trainer, and me, all concerned about his well being, and I know my trainer will be honest about a horses suitability for me, she is kind, but honest. I have a weight set when I can try to ride Emmy, I am working on that, hoping my fitness, bravery and weight all come good at the same time:thumbsup:


----------



## MouseZ

I took my first riding lesson at 255 pounds. I just had my second lesson yesterday at 178 pounds.

I still very much consider myself plus sized, always gonna have big boobs and thighs, it's lovely to see all of you with your partners in ride! I hope to continue learning and one day join your ranks! 

I am terribly allergic to horses but luckily there's a breeder near by who breeds Bashkir Curlies and I tested fine on them ^_^ have my eye on a six year old gelding there (not rushing into anything, don't want to be a case of green on green heh) that I first met when he was two. Oops! Rambling hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79

Sallypop said:


> WWYD? There's a girl local to me who's about 11 years old and I'd guess ~160lbs with a poor seat. Her family aren't "horsey" and so are shouting (!) "WHIP IT, WHIP IT!". The pony is a VERY fine 11.2hh show pony and she is very clearly too heavy, there is a silence (aside her family) when she enters the ring. Should I as a larger woman, take her to one side and say "sweetie, you need to find a bigger pony/horse, you'll get much more pleasure". When you were that age would you have been receptive? :S Luckily for me, my mum was horsey so there's no way she'd have let me anywhere near a pony too small for me, but she's got no knowledge within her own family. It's a toughie!
> 
> I should add, when she enters the ring she's kicking it like mad and trying to get it to jump and the poor pony is visibly struggling, often just stopping.


Really, really tough situation. Would it be possible to compliment her riding, and tell her (and family) that you think the reason she is not placing is because she is "too tall" for the pony? That maybe it's time to graduate a horse... and suggest breeds that tend to be decent weight carriers... perhaps even have a few suggestions on actual horses that are for sale?

In a perfect world, maybe you could find someone interested in the dainty little pony so they have the budget to get a "big girl horse..."



Golden Horse said:


> Settle down people, deep breaths, be calm......do not fan the little flames, just chill a little.
> 
> This thread has been running for how long now? LOL, it's nearly 3 years, 3 years of people sharing pics and lots of support, I'm guessing that most people who have visited are OK.


Remember the "British Invasion" not so long ago? A UK forum posted this specific thread on their site to make fun of the people who'd posted pics, and a few of that forum's members migrated over here specifically to look down their oh so skinny noses and point their perfectly manicured fingers at us? :lol:

I distinctly remember there was a thread started at that time specifically to discuss what was "too big." If memory serves me right, it wasn't nearly as popular or as motivating as this thread, or the "introduce yourself" plus size thread. 

We survived that, we can survive a single poster. And, like GH said, if you don't fan the flames, the fire will die out pretty quickly.


----------



## Golden Horse

nikelodeon79 said:


> Remember the "British Invasion" not so long ago? A UK forum posted this specific thread on their site to make fun of the people who'd posted pics, and a few of that forum's members migrated over here specifically to look down their oh so skinny noses and point their perfectly manicured fingers at us? :lol:
> 
> I distinctly remember there was a thread started at that time specifically to discuss what was "too big." If memory serves me right, it wasn't nearly as popular or as motivating as this thread, or the "introduce yourself" plus size thread.
> 
> We survived that, we can survive a single poster. And, like GH said, if you don't fan the flames, the fire will die out pretty quickly.


Oh who could forget that invasion, not me, seeing as some of that was a very very personal attack on me.

While that was very rude, and hurtful, and intentionally so, it does bring up an interesting point, what weight we ask a horse to carry is very much affected by country of origin. Pics of Big Ben and I didn't cause a murmur here, but they were horrified in the UK










The view over there is completely different, there are very few of us on this thread who would be deemed suitable partners for our horses.


----------



## jmike

so i hadn't ridden in a few weeks .. it's been hot here and i've been really busy

me and DD hopped on Dixie on Saturday ..we rode her for about an hour
on Sunday we had our lessons with our trainer
didn't take into account that Dixie had been off for the same amount of time that i have been off

turns out Dixie had pulled a muscle in her leg 

in my opinion, this was primarily due to us not keeping her in shape, and then just hopping on and riding .... but it could have been something as simple as her goofing around in the pasture and stumbling ... impossible to tell


----------



## Zexious

Golden--He is lovely :O /Jealous


----------



## Liligirl

What is considered plus size? I'm still losing baby weight and am 77kgs umm 170 pounds. I ride a 14.3hh SB who is I consider medium build. I'm pretty sure in a perfect world I would be considered too big for her. Even when I lose another 10kgs and am back down to pre baby weight I will probably be considered too heavy for her.

But she is happy (as an opinionated mare can be  ) and healthy. So I don't see a problem with her being expected to lug my butt around for an hour 3-4 days a week.

So many horses are in such sad situations that plus sized riders who care for and love their ponies are probably the last thing people should judge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Liligirl said:


> What is considered plus size? I'm still losing baby weight and am 77kgs umm 170 pounds


What is considered plus size in the real world out there, is over size 16, or 18, or when you need 1X 2X or whatever, LOL it depends.

Plus size when riding, well that all depends on the horse and rider combination. From what you write it doesn't sound like you are your horse are a bad match, and 170 pounds is the lightest I gave ever been as an adult...from the inside looking out I felt plus sized still, looking at photos I could hit myself for that thought.

I KNOW I am a plus size rider, I wear size 22, no question. Now on teh info you haven given 170 isn't heavy to be riding, but I guess if you are 4' tall you could be very plus size!


----------



## MouseZ

If you don't wear an Xl+ (16-18) you are not plus sized. I no longer wear the larger sizes but I have the excess skin to prove my membership from the last 15 years of being overweight


----------



## CowboysDream

I agree with Golden, anything size 16 and over is considered plus sized where I live. At least when it comes to shopping for clothes. And I also agree its relative when it comes to the horse world. Its always down to the individual rider and their horse... their combined fitness, balance, time spent in saddle etc.

I'm definitely plus sized at a size 20. Though I am shrinking which is fun because sometimes I look down at my legs and I am like "OMG Whos beautiful legs are these?!" I feel like a sculptor  

I feel like height comes into play a lot with mount suitability. I would look ridiculous on a 14.3hh beast because I am 5'10'' and I think it would make it harder since the whole balance and proportion would be off... Unless it was a very very stocky little fellow who could take up a lot of leg. Then we might be okay 

Baha the loose skin. I know I will have some, but hopefully if I drink a whole lot of water and since I am 25 this year.. it might spring back a bit in a few years? My Mum says "you better lose your weight before you are 25 because after that something switches and it all goes downhill from there" .. .Thanks Mum for the comforting words!


----------



## MouseZ

CowboysDream said:


> I agree with Golden, anything size 16 and over is considered plus sized where I live. At least when it comes to shopping for clothes. And I also agree its relative when it comes to the horse world. Its always down to the individual rider and their horse... their combined fitness, balance, time spent in saddle etc.
> 
> I'm definitely plus sized at a size 20. Though I am shrinking which is fun because sometimes I look down at my legs and I am like "OMG Whos beautiful legs are these?!" I feel like a sculptor
> 
> I feel like height comes into play a lot with mount suitability. I would look ridiculous on a 14.3hh beast because I am 5'10'' and I think it would make it harder since the whole balance and proportion would be off... Unless it was a very very stocky little fellow who could take up a lot of leg. Then we might be okay
> 
> Baha the loose skin. I know I will have some, but hopefully if I drink a whole lot of water and since I am 25 this year.. it might spring back a bit in a few years? My Mum says "you better lose your weight before you are 25 because after that something switches and it all goes downhill from there" .. .Thanks Mum for the comforting words!


I'm 26 this August. Starting losing weight this past November. Age didn't help me I'm afraid I'll have to look to surgery down the road for that.


----------



## CowboysDream

MouseZ said:


> I'm 26 this August. Starting losing weight this past November. Age didn't help me I'm afraid I'll have to look to surgery down the road for that.


I heard it can take up to 2 years for the skin to go back, but even then it might not go back completely.


----------



## MouseZ

CowboysDream said:


> I heard it can take up to 2 years for the skin to go back, but even then it might not go back completely.


Yup that's why I'm not rushing out to have surgery just yet but I'm not overly optimistic. Such is life, I let myself get that big so it's my consolation price for the time being I suppose! Oh well, my boyfriend doesn't seem to mind ;3


----------



## CowboysDream

MouseZ said:


> Yup that's why I'm not rushing out to have surgery just yet but I'm not overly optimistic. Such is life, I let myself get that big so it's my consolation price for the time being I suppose! Oh well, my boyfriend doesn't seem to mind ;3


Hehe, wear it with confidence and pride. The loose skin must feel better than the extra weight.


----------



## Golden Horse

Lose the weight first, then worry about the skin!


----------



## MouseZ

Golden Horse said:


> Lose the weight first, then worry about the skin!


Hehe yep! Here's my weightloss ticker *stands proudly*


----------



## CowboysDream

Wow great job MouseZ (haha totally just got your name, thats awesome). Look at that little swan ride off into the sunset!  I have lost 20lbs up to date.


----------



## MouseZ

CowboysDream said:


> Wow great job MouseZ (haha totally just got your name, thats awesome). Look at that little swan ride off into the sunset!  I have lost 20lbs up to date.


Haha yay, no one ever does! GRATZ on the weightloss  keep it up!


----------



## Liligirl

CowboysDream said:


> I agree with Golden, anything size 16 and over is considered plus sized where I live. At least when it comes to shopping for clothes. And I also agree its relative when it comes to the horse world. Its always down to the individual rider and their horse... their combined fitness, balance, time spent in saddle etc.
> 
> I'm definitely plus sized at a size 20. Though I am shrinking which is fun because sometimes I look down at my legs and I am like "OMG Whos beautiful legs are these?!" I feel like a sculptor
> 
> I feel like height comes into play a lot with mount suitability. I would look ridiculous on a 14.3hh beast because I am 5'10'' and I think it would make it harder since the whole balance and proportion would be off... Unless it was a very very stocky little fellow who could take up a lot of leg. Then we might be okay
> 
> Baha the loose skin. I know I will have some, but hopefully if I drink a whole lot of water and since I am 25 this year.. it might spring back a bit in a few years? My Mum says "you better lose your weight before you are 25 because after that something switches and it all goes downhill from there" .. .Thanks Mum for the comforting words!


Lol I'm already over 25  I was plus size
When I had baby but not so now, I'm 5'5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

MouseZ said:


> Hehe yep! Here's my weightloss ticker *stands proudly*


That is totally brilliant, well done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MW Roach

My second ride on Roady after my saddle arrived prompted me to make the boldest decision I ever made and posted a picture of myself, which is something I never ever do because of my low self-esteem. But I was so happy to be riding my horse I didn't care how unattractive I am. I was just happy to show off my girl. I'm still horribly dissatisfied by my appearance but I now have the inspiration I need to lose weight. All thanks to Roady.


----------



## Drifting

You and Roady look great together!!


----------



## Golden Horse

I am so glad you shared your pic MW, congrats on taking that step. You and Roady look great together.


----------



## DancingArabian

I'm an oddball. I have a plus sized weight but not a plus sized pants size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79

MW, you look GORGEOUS! Wow, are you guys ever a perfect match. Love it!

As far as "plus sized," I technically am still shopping in the regular ladies department but finding it more and more difficult to find clothes that run big...  

On a good note, I haven't been to a fast food restaurant in two weeks! I know, not huge news but a big deal for me... who used to stop there about every other day.


----------



## MouseZ

Golden Horse said:


> That is totally brilliant, well done!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much GH


----------



## MouseZ

MW Roach said:


> My second ride on Roady after my saddle arrived prompted me to make the boldest decision I ever made and posted a picture of myself, which is something I never ever do because of my low self-esteem. But I was so happy to be riding my horse I didn't care how unattractive I am. I was just happy to show off my girl. I'm still horribly dissatisfied by my appearance but I now have the inspiration I need to lose weight. All thanks to Roady.


I understand it won't register because it's an internal thing and we are all so hard on ourselves but please try to take it to heart: 

You are beautiful! You might not fit societies standards but most people don't find societies standards all that appealing any way. You should walk proud and try to say something good about yourself every day because one day you'll be old and look back on these years and think "why did I get so down on myself, I wish I could go back in time and yell at my younger self because I didn't realize how good I had it."

Once again so it might seep in: you are beautiful inside and out and you should work towards goals but don't let the journey toward those goals weigh you down. You and Roady look like an awesome, well put together team


----------



## tinyliny

you look like a total natural, and your horse is so comfortable he is falling asleep. this is a nice photo, and you are not really so big. if you had posted in a non-plus sized place, I would not have even thought you were big. only since you mentioned it did I bother to take a closer look at that.
pshaw! you look great!


----------



## BossHoss

BossHoss said:


> A few photos of my mare, Jett and I. (She is the biggest honey badger horse that ever existed. She doesn't care about anything. lol )
> 
> I'm 6'0" and 280 with more take than give.
> She's 15HH.
> 
> (And I make it a habit to ride bareback at least an hour a week. It has helped my seat and core muscles immensely!!)



(Someone made a comment about me disliking my halter and reins, and they were darn tootin! I invested in a prettier color halter or three, and a 10' rein instead of 6'. MUCH BETTER! Long necked horse is long.)

Anywho, I've got a second. Lost a bit more weight, and found a bit of a bigger horse. (Not necessarily because I needed one, but because I feel more comfortable with a bit more horse under me!) I still have and ride Jett. <3

Here's Sinatra and I.


----------



## EquineBovine

Ooooo nice bit of horse there! Congrats!


----------



## MouseZ

So my trainer took a picture during my fourth lesson on this beautiful Bashkir Curly mare named Oakley, first time riding outside and second lesson trotting and I thought I'd post it. I know some of you will look at it and maybe think "she's not plus sized" but last year I was 260 pounds. I'm down 90 pounds now and this photo was the first time I 1. Ever saw myself on horseback and 2. The first time I saw a picture I didn't take and didn't think WOW I'm huge. In fact not even my self esteem could ignore that I don't look huge in this picture. It's hard to leave that old image of yourself behind... So please keep that in mind, that because of my overweight past, I will always be plus sized in my mind:


----------



## Golden Horse

You look *AWESOME* Mouse congratulations on your loss. So glad that you can actually see the slim you when you look at your picture, resetting that body image is soo hard, more pics please, and a before and after, come over to the other thread http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/hello-fellow-plus-sized-riders-introduce-437586/ and share the whole story


----------



## nitapitalou

I read a comment someone said that I felt was appropriate for all of us with body image issues.

To get a bikini body:

Step 1: 

Put on a bikini

Done!


----------



## CowboysDream

Bah! So Daisy (the new horse I partboard) and I jumped 2'6!!  We haven't jumped this high yet. In fact I think its the second time I have jumped that high at this barn. 










We look fabbbulllous  Bah then we have a really goofy one that I just love to bits.

This is our un-serious one


----------



## Yissy

Here I am on my Clydesdale Shiloh! I love my girl!!!


----------



## EliRose

Yissy, you and Shiloh look GREAT! She has such a kind eye!

Yesterday I rode Remy for the second time since arriving in MT, and I trotted him for the first time. He was pretty sore coming off of the trailer, and both of his hind legs were swelled up for longer than average. But the swelling is gone now, thank heavens. I gave him an extra week off to recover and regain (and gain) his weight, and now he's starting to work. However do to a bizarre miscommunication Remy's special Natural Balance shoes were pulled off (long story), so we're going to be very careful until his hooves grow enough for his shoes to be replaced. He's sound but I just would prefer the shoes on.

Also due to the shipping company doing a really crap job (see swollen legs), Remy has a fun new fear of stalls and barns! Yay! I was not thrilled with the haulers, especially considering that they are a _very very _well-known company who I would not recommend unless you have a horse like say California Chrome who they'll take extra-special care of. Sorry about that little rant, I'm truly not pleased.

Anyway, pictures!


----------



## Cori Moss

*Plus size on a 14'2' AQHA Foundation Mare*

This is me on my mare, Bee. I weigh 250 lbs and certainly don't push this mare......i prefer just to walk along and trail ride. She is wide and deep bodied with heavy-boned legs. She has longer pasterns in front and we are having problems with low heels that make her stumble. A GOOD farrier is tending to her soon. She stumbled and went down on her knees and over on her side as we were riding down the street last week. If I hadn't been so heavy she probably would have regained her footing. No one was hurt; just scrapes and bumps. I'm not getting on her again until her hooves are tended to and I'm joining a fitness center for wt. loss. I'm 62 and really enjoy riding again and I love this little mare.


----------



## Perchance5

Ahh so lovely! I love a buckskins and duns, have one of each hah. She looks so sweet, and has great legs  Love you bridle. We seem similar in weight so it's so nice to see you posting, makes me so much more comfortable in my riding.


EliRose, was the stifle swollen? That's sad about the bad transport, I was super lucky with my guy on his two day trip - so much change and the company was great. Hope he gets better quickly and doesn't have anything like that happen again.


Yissy, Oh my gosh, your mare is gorgeous. Soooo freindly and sweet looking, I love her feather. I had to trim my boys feather due to greasy heel, so heartbreaking haah but hopefully the greasy heels clears up =l


----------



## EliRose

No, he was swollen all up and down his pasterns/cannon/fetlock/hock area - basically the lower legs. And he seems to be doing great, if he swells again I'm calling the vet out immediately.


----------



## Yissy

Perchance5 - she is super sweet. Her feathers were super long, but when it got muddy in the spring I cut them off. I've just cut them again for the wet fall season. When the person I bought her from bought her, she had really bad rain rot and mud fever (I think it's called) he used to shave her. I let them grow in the summer and cut them in spring and fall.


----------



## Perchance5

I actually had to clip my geldings feathers the other day, he has a bit of greasy heel. He needs his teeth done too so the vet will come do them and then have a look at the other things I want to ask about. I'm glad you go to such an effort for her  She's stunning. 


I got a saddle to fit my boy but I honestly don't know if it's ok, as it's a bit small for me. It really motivated me to slim down again, as in the photos my friend took today, the saddle disappears! My butt and thighs are disgusting. Gosh I wanted to post a picture but I'm terrified about being told I'm too heavy. He has such long pasterns and they seem to drop so much in pictures. Urgh.


----------



## Cori Moss

*Feedback please????*

What do you think? Should I break her to drive and and find something bigger to ride? My grandkids love riding her in the round-pen. We're going out today after a 3 week rest since our wreck. She's wearing new shoes in front to help bring her heels down and back, as well as a rolled toe shoe. 

I see many heavy guys riding small 14hh cutting quarter horses and put terrific strain on their horses front legs....this makes me feel it's OK for me to ride her.


----------



## Golden Horse

Answering quick, so forgive me if it doesn't make sense.

I have had it proved to me this year that fitness v weight makes a HUGE difference in your ability to ride, and in if a horse can carry you. Those big Cowboys? Also very fit and skilled riders. In the spring I was an overweight unfit rider, I haven't list much, but my skill level and fitness have come on a long way, so now Gibbs carries me a lot easier than he did. Total weight is not the only deciding factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cori Moss

*Feed back on this????*

We're going out to ride today after a 3 wk rest after our "wreck." My Rt. elbow is still somewhat sprained from bracing my fall, but other than that, no serious injuries. Got my mare shod and farrier says her heels have to come down and back, also put a rolled-toe on her shoe to make her break over more easily and prevent stumbling. No more pavement for us! 

Feedback please, do you think I should ride something bigger? Am considering breaking her to drive and just let the grandkids continue to ride her.:?


----------



## anndankev

Cori, where is your pic?


----------



## gingerscout

Cori, I don't know how big your horse is, or anything about her, to be able to tell you if you are too big, I am heavier working on getting down but over 250 and I ride a 15 hand flat mare who seems to be quite happy plodding around with me.. I don't ride her for hours at a time, or do anything hard like jumping or anything like that. I rode her today after almost 2 weeks off and in 80 degree weather I rode her for almost an hour and she hardly even broke a sweat


----------



## Perchance5

Cori Moss said:


> This is me on my mare, Bee. I weigh 250 lbs and certainly don't push this mare......i prefer just to walk along and trail ride. She is wide and deep bodied with heavy-boned legs. She has longer pasterns in front and we are having problems with low heels that make her stumble. A GOOD farrier is tending to her soon. She stumbled and went down on her knees and over on her side as we were riding down the street last week. If I hadn't been so heavy she probably would have regained her footing. No one was hurt; just scrapes and bumps. I'm not getting on her again until her hooves are tended to and I'm joining a fitness center for wt. loss. I'm 62 and really enjoy riding again and I love this little mare.


Pictures of Cori


----------



## Perchance5

Sorry, here one is! 

I think your mare looks good with you on her, and as long as you take it easy after the three week break, I don't think it'll be a problem?


----------



## InsomniacsDream

Am I too late to join this club?  

Hi I am Kaity , I'm 16 and for a teenager I am overweight. I have been working to loose inches not necessarily pounds. A wise lady once told me that "you can diet and exercise all you want and wont lose more than 10 pounds but you'll drop a couple dress sizes and if that doesn't keep you running I don't know what will!"

I have lost some of my baby weight (is it still considered baby weight? ) but am still struggling to get to the weight I would like to see. I'm going to show you an oldie and a new-y (s/p?) 










and more recently ( good lord can we take a second and look at my bad life choices in 2010 ,#1 being those awful bangs!)









and (I apologize for the cleavage)









So yea, but I find running ,squats (yea buns of steel!) and eating a more veggie/fruit diet has been helping a lot. I don't know how much I weigh nor do I want to, I just want to be able to buy pretty bras and clothes and feel pretty. 

(edit/ I don't know if you can see the pictures but I assure yo if you click the boxes it will show up!)


----------



## Golden Horse

Wavs at ID, welcome love the pics, and I like the sound of your plan, healthy food and excersise is key...*SIGH* why is it I know that, can tell everyone else, but don't listen to myself..

OK, this says something about me, looked at the pic, was about to say don't apologize for the cleavage, then I saw it



NO HELMET!!


LOL, that bothered me far more, it is a beautiful pic, and I know you are just sitting there for a pose, so as I say, says more about me.



ps, pretty nice looking cleavage it has to be said, enjoy it while you are young, and it is in the right place!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Welcome, Kaity!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eileen

True it's not so much the weight but how you ride.


----------



## Zexious

^Well, to be fair it's both.


----------



## Frihorkas

There are no plus sized riders just too small horses. Ride a Friesian!


----------



## RegularJoe

Frihorkas said:


> There are no plus sized riders just too small horses. Ride a Friesian!


That sounds suspiciously like "I'm not overweight, I'm undertall."


----------



## Perchance5

I can't see the photos, but welcome! I'm technically still a teenager.. new motivation for weight loss today, so hopefully I wont forever be overweight.


----------



## Saddlebag

Double click on the x 's. Pics will show up.


----------



## Perchance5

I tried that, but get a facebook error message... Heh, must be my laptops bad luck. Thank you though


----------



## nitapitalou

*Current pic*

Well, I finally have a couple of current pictures of me riding. Kinda funny, they ended up being a father and daughter set. Both are English Shires at the ranch I volunteer at.

I know I am a bad girl and didn't have a helmet on in one! However, a new helmet has been purchased and will be on my noggin, see pictures of me on the stallion.


----------



## tinyliny

nice pictures. you are like a "junior" version of plus sized.


----------



## nitapitalou

Thanks Tiny! I only look "junior" sized because I am on 18 + hand horses  The scale and my bmi say a bit different.


----------



## southernbound

OMG Nita that horse is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## Rob55

Nita you look great. That is now + sized horse. Thanks for the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

jmike said:


> interesting discussion
> 
> keep in mind thesefacts:
> horses were untouched for 4 months prior to the study
> then they were worked 1 day for 45 minutes
> Then they had 14 days off
> Turned out is the key. Have you ever seen a picture of a sway backed feral horse? My experience is horses with free run and range are healthier and fitter than horses exercised regularly for less than an hour a day and kept in a stall. Horses with room to run and forage trot and canter more than four miles a day. They have strong backs and butts. I do not have all of the facts of this study but I've seen sway backed school masters and driving horses that work 8 hour days. I've not seen a poor horse with adequate forage and room to play .
> Research Article
> http://www.ker.com/library/EquineReview/2008/ScienceUpdate/SU41.pdf
> 
> i am not absolutely certain -- please someone correct me .. but i think an average built 15hh quarter horse would be approximately 1,100 pounds? ... making 15% = 165, 20% = 220, 25% = 275 and 30% = 330 ??
> 
> 
> what i got from this.
> 
> 15-20% showed little affect from exercise (i.e. daily normal)
> 25-30% showed increased muscle soreness 24-48 hours later (i.e. it was a workout)
> wider (stockier) horses were less sore
> 
> what else i got from this:
> the horses were turned out 4 months
> they were not conditioned for any type of load.
> I would not expect a human to be a couch potato for 1/3rd of a year, then get up and jogg for 4 miles without being sore the next day -- that would be absolutely ridiculous
> 
> with proper nutrition and conditioning (45 minutes riding 2-3 times a week) the horse's body would adapt to a heavier load.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13

*Fun show.*

Our barn held a Fun Show this weekend with games, prizes, etc. It was a blast!
That's Brandon and I riding down the hill in front, black hoodie, bay horse.


----------



## Golden Horse

Just one pick Spooky? Simply not good enough


----------



## spookychick13

One more, second from the right. I was the photographer for a lot of the day, so there are only a few of us.


----------



## sabowin

Here are a couple pics of me and "my" horse. Technically still free leasing / trialling her, but I'm putting the deposit down tonight! She's a 5-year-old mustang mare, obviously with some draft blood in her (as many mustang herds around here have). Her name is currently Elk, but I'm considering renaming her Arya--feminine name for a tomboyish horse. 




























(I'm on the beast in the middle in the photo above)


----------



## Perchance5

What a lovely mustang, just gorgeous! She looks well built and I hope she goes amazingly well for you.


----------



## ArabLuver

Hi everyone! I am considered a plus-sized rider, so I thought I'd join everyone!

This boy here is Racket, he's a QH! He belongs to a friend of mine, and he'll be packing me around until I get a horse of my own!

Hopefully as I continue riding, eating healthy, and working out, I will lose some weight!


----------



## BlueSpark

here is me, wearing 4 layers of clothing(even fluffier looking than usual) on a 16hh percheron gelding I was helping to start last weekend.


----------



## EliRose

I'm about to head out to my first ever Western show, riding for my IHSA team! I will be doing three horsemanship classes over Saturday and Sunday. There are only four of us going to the show, so pressures on! Hopefully I can grab some pictures


----------



## sabowin

Thanks, Perchance, she is lovely. I went ahead and just paid the full price for her last night (rather than just the deposit), so now she's all mine!


----------



## EliRose

Some photos from my last class . . . Didn't place, but had fun! I drew a super cute buckskin, he was soooo well-broke and lovely. And only 15hh!
I need to seriously work on keeping my body back at the lope, I kept drifting into a half-seat. Considering I've been riding Western for less than two months, I think this was a good learning experience.


----------



## Drifting

Me and Luna. I refuse to wear a pink shirt to match, it's not good for my skin tone


----------



## gingerscout

here is my recent riding pic...










wish I had one.. stupid weather and busy schedule...LOL:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL Ginger we must be twins, here is mine.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
See snap!


----------



## gingerscout

well I do get to ride today.. but if I ask someone to take my picture I get this look like I have three heads.. Apparently I am not photogenic.. I know the person giving lessons does not want me to carry my phone riding.. which I am OK with.. don't want to break it anyways or have it go off and spook the horse..lol


----------



## Drifting

gingerscout said:


> well I do get to ride today.. but if I ask someone to take my picture I get this look like I have three heads.. Apparently I am not photogenic.. I know the person giving lessons does not want me to carry my phone riding.. which I am OK with.. don't want to break it anyways or have it go off and spook the horse..lol


I always carry my phone, but I ride alone a lot and need a way to contact someone in case of emergency. Also I like listening to music if I'm doing 'work' . I have a belt clip or use an arm band to tuck it into..though sometimes I just shove it in my pocket. I'm also notorious for taking between the ear pictures. 

I do keep it on silent so the ringer doesn't startle me (or the horse)











She was so relaxed last night.


----------



## BurningAmber520

Guys meet my new girl Rayna!!


----------



## southernbound

BurningAmber520 said:


> Guys meet my new girl Rayna!!


 *casually wipes drool off of face* she's pretty!


----------



## Golden Horse

Nice to see you Amber, what a lovely girl.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Sharing a picture from this past weekend  I'm currently doing the 21 Day Fix, on my second round (lost 14lbs the first round) ... So hopefully I can get rid of some of this fluff... 

I did fall off the wagon this weekend. I found my Mom's oreo stash... and tore into them, well like four cookies. Fortunately we had our "Thanksgiving" today, which means now I can get back ON the bloody wagon *shakes head*. 

Anymoo... Fiona and I in our wannabe "Hunter Look."


----------



## tinyliny

very , very nice!!!

were it me, I'd make a fall off the wagon more worth the bother, like a quart of ice cream. oreos make me wanna gag.


----------



## Hang on Fi

Haha - Fair enough, they definitely were not worth cheating on


----------



## Zexious

Hang--Looking good! Congrats on the progress ;D

Fiona looks to have a pretty big head--is it just the angle of the photo?


----------



## Hang on Fi

Thank you!!

I think it is a little exaggerated because the angle, but she has a pretty big noggin... 


















^ Excuse my posture, I was encouraging her forward. A wave had just broke and she was like "Uh, no thanks..."


----------



## Zexious

She's lovely! I like her big head 

There was a pretty WB at my competition barn (which I sadly no longer board at), his head was so big we likened it to a piece of luggage xD He was even named after it--his show name was Samsonite xD


----------



## LoftyCastle

Myself, Teddy and Billy the Kid below


----------



## Hang on Fi

Zexious said:


> She's lovely! I like her big head
> 
> There was a pretty WB at my competition barn (which I sadly no longer board at), his head was so big we likened it to a piece of luggage xD He was even named after it--his show name was Samsonite xD


Hah! I love it!


----------



## Perchance5

This is a terrible photo, but I got him a new bridle and I love it hahah

What do you all think? I know the reins probably look funny on him but at least they're long enough.

Also forgive the ugly face, my mother was taking the photo


----------



## Zexious

^Looks nice ^^


----------



## Golden Horse

Nice bridle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mythilus

I love seeing larger riders on big, handsome cob/draft cross-type horses. I think the plus-size riders fit so much better on the big stocky horses. Us thinner folk kinda look like stick-figures on the big'uns lol.


----------



## Perchance5

Thank you everyone! I probably sounded like I was begging for complements but I get so worried about posting pictures so I just hoped everyone would like the bridle haha

True, I suppose! I look at pictures of me on my 18.2hh boy and think he doens't even look big under me.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*me and my boys.*

















tricky has been with me for years and carred my weight he is 12 hh i was 9 stone in 13 stone now and i dont ride him any more.
i still drive him and is good for his age 30_31 years old.
my first ever horse i own now is quincy a 16 hh maxi cob.
his ride and drive.
i use to ride my frends cob john who was a hackney cross welsh cob and he was a strawberry roan he was 16 hh to.


----------



## tinyliny

I' like to learn his to drive, one of these days.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*like to drive one day.*



tinyliny said:


> I' like to learn his to drive, one of these days.


hiya tinyliny its a shame that i dont live in the same town so to speak.
you would be more than welcome to drive tricky.
tell him were to go and he will and in all gates he knows his left from his right and all you have to dois issue verble commands.
to me his like flying a 747.
his a great little pony for any one to get to grips with driving.
but on this note ill make you laugh a girl called rebecca said that she rides her frends horse and she wanted to ride quincy.
she asked if we had a manarge i said no our barn has not got one.
so she rode out my self on foot every thing was fine.
i brought her a rideing hat.
so she came down again she rode quincy i drove tricky i know quincy did not get on with her you tend to know from there eyes and faceual expresions.
well pandamonium happend quincy shot backwards down a ditch she was screaming and tricky started to join in.
i think thay dicussed that thay did not like rebecca.
dont get me wroung but i think we take a lot for granted about them.
so after a runnung battle of me geting off and the both of the devles playing havock she got on the sulky with tricky woosh thay were gone.
i was trying to get on board quincy and finaly did there are 2 steel posts just enough to get a trap through at one end of the track and there is sevrel houses then a busy road.
my hart was in my mouth and i was holding quincy with all my mite tricky had an open bridle on as well so his feild of vision was 100 %.
he bolted through the posts and did a 180 and bolted back.
ill never forget the grin on his little face.
i have not seen rebecca since.


----------



## anndankev

Bollted, LOL

Sounds more like a carefully planned, and skillfully carried out maneuver.

I'd like to learn to drive one day, also.


----------



## EliRose

I hope everyone in the US had a happy holiday! Sorry if this post is formatted weird, I got a new laptop and its been giving me nothing but grief when I try to edit. Grr

I had my second Western show last week, and it was a pretty successful weekend overall! Didn't place in the first class, fourth in the second, and first in the third class. We also received judges comments throughout the show . . . I'm surprised that it seems Western (at least on the IHSA horsemanship level) is MORE subjective than English? All of the judges wanted totally different things. Kind of confusing.
The last judge (in the class I won) gave me a big confidence boost. I was on a pretty hot reining mare, that had been giving trouble to some other riders, but the judge loved how I kept her under control and listening to me. I had never ridden this horse prior to this class.

httphttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM8ZIMbKrAo&list=UUeNnXN5z8lCMx6U8GSjE6WAs://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZXzvOHW-yg


----------



## Eileen

:lol:EliRose that is great. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tinyliny heres a driving picture for you.*

















i hope you like them tinyliny.


----------



## WildAtHeart

You guys are all fantastic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

michael,

they are lovely. that horse looks so relaxed and natural. and who wouldn't love the hot pink blanket! right on!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny.*

to tinyliny many many thanks glad you like the pictures he is a good boy and he is settleing down nicely.
I spoil them both terrabley and thay know when to work when driven-ridden and play when turned out as free spirits bucking and tearing about enjoying life.
and on the yard to standing waiting for me to tend to them thay are well adjusted and im glad thay have turned out like thay have there a good pair of boys.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*the tabbard for the rider with the smaller horse.*









lerking in tammys night tack i have a tabbard for the smaller horse see if you can see it lol.


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony

I would, but I'm (no offence guys) not plus sized (again no offence) I'm quite skinny actually.


NO OFFENCE


----------



## southernbound

Iridethatcrazylazypony said:


> I would, but I'm (no offence guys) not plus sized (again no offence) I'm quite skinny actually.
> 
> 
> NO OFFENCE


 Than why are you commenting?


----------



## ArabLuver

southernbound said:


> Iridethatcrazylazypony said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I'm (no offence guys) not plus sized (again no offence) I'm quite skinny actually.
> 
> 
> NO OFFENCE
> 
> 
> 
> Than why are you commenting?
Click to expand...


I was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## Asimina

I think they're just a younger person, I was offering a little input on a critique thread they posted and they looked/sounded young. I know having her post that comment on the plus size thread is a little rude, but maybe helpful commentary on how it was a little inappropriate instead of the immediate shut-down she got would be better? Even though it was a bit insensitive, she did try to say what she wanted to in an inoffensive way, and everyone's gotta learn somewhere, right


----------



## GreySorrel

Just wanted to say ladies....you ALL rock! You are getting out there, your getting exercise, your considerate horse people, so why worry about what some salad eating skinny mini thinks?! I have so much admiration for each and every one of you, wish I could hug you all.....

Weight loss is hard, the older you get the harder it is. I have gone from almost 250lbs (I was about 248lbs at my heaviest), to 205lbs then stress and life got in the way and I bounced back up. Now, I am back down to 208lbs, I still want to loose another 10lbs, and can carry what I am still trying to loose because I am a tall woman. Being winter, sweatshirts and turtlenecks are my best friend!! 

Be proud of your accomplishments and know, some of us may not post in here but were rooting for you none the less.


----------



## Saddlebag

Grey Sorrel, most skinnies are not salad lovers but are more energetic than heavy people. We often walk more quickly, don't have a lot of patience for tv, rarely go to movie theaters as it's too hard to sit thro 90 min of a movie. I have days I've eaten 4000 calories yet can't gain a pound. I'm tired of people telling me I must not eat. I'd be dead if I didn't.


----------



## Eileen

I don't get this skinny/fat fight. Women can be so mean it's disgusting. Only with women do you find this obsession about being skinny and weighing less then 150lbs to ride. All and I mean ALL the men I know and have known that ride weigh over 150lbs and most weigh around 200 or more and no one tells them they should loose weight and weigh less then 150lbs. They don't ride draft horses but Arabs, Quarter, Paint etc. I have a friend who must weigh well over 250 and shows Tennessee Walkers and he has Champion wins. So how about we get over ourselves and just enjoy each others enthusiasm about Horses and ridding. :lol:


----------



## anndankev

*Back on topic*

I enjoy this thread and apologize for my part in derailing it.

To get back on topic of posting pics, I have selected some very plus sized photos of me riding over the years.

Some may know that once I had 2 horses, Dewey and Elwood, together they were like brothers. Dewey was the big brother, who kept Elwood out of trouble in the field (with other horses).

Elwood was the biggest chicken in the world, but he would follow Dewey anywhere. Then I would go back with just Elwood, and nope, too scary.

In the time I had them I did a lot of online (and off line) work with them together. Only one time did anyone take pics of this, it is inside a dusty barn and the pics were terrible, and also not of any fancy work. Like jumping caveletti at the same time, or one coming into the center and pivoting with me while the other circled, then switching. 

Then I had to give up Dewey as I could not afford multiple horses and had to downsize to one. I kept Elwood as I thought I could find good homes for the others but Elwood was a project, so I kept him.

Then 4 years later, my daughter found Dewey on craigslist, we pooled our resources and went and brought him home. Then a year ago Elwood died of a fast growing tumor in is mouth.

Never again will we be able to have such fun. At least there was a joyful reunion. So for the first time anywhere I will post these crummy photos at the end here.


----------



## Hang on Fi

ArabLuver said:


> I was about to ask the same thing.


x3... I find most that say "No offenSe" usually are being vindictive or aiming to offend. The post was completely unnecessary and without question known it'd ruffle feathers. 

I love the pictures guys and gals! I finally got on Fiona this week after two weeks of being sick, no pictures of the ride, but here's Fi checking out the barn's Santa


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Iridethatcrazylazypony said:


> I would, but I'm (no offence guys) not plus sized (again no offence) I'm quite skinny actually.
> 
> 
> NO OFFENCE


sounds like a TROLL to me. 

God made all creatures a variety: size, color, learning style, and so much more. I love the variety of us, the beauty of each creature striving to be its self. That's what is so fun about horses too, all so different. 

Carry on friends! ignore trolls. let's just enjoy each other.


----------



## Speed Racer

Saddlebag said:


> Grey Sorrel, most skinnies are not salad lovers but are more energetic than heavy people. We often walk more quickly, don't have a lot of patience for tv, rarely go to movie theaters as it's too hard to sit thro 90 min of a movie.


What a load of bunk. We're fat because we're lazy and don't work as physically hard as skinny people? Wow, just wow. 

Being thin doesn't equate to being healthy, especially if it's no effort to stay that way. I've known plenty of lazy, couch potato skinny people.

Physical exercise and eating right don't always mean weight loss. I'm genetically prone to be heavy. I've had to fight that battle my whole life, and now that menopause has set in, it's even harder to drop the pounds. 

I work like a storm trooper. Not only do I have a full time job, I have my farmette and animals to care for every day. I don't eat fast food, my main drink is water, I rarely watch TV, never go to the movies, and I'm physically active. But yeah, I'm fat because I'm obviously more slothful than my thinner sisters. :-x


----------



## Saddlebag

Speedracer, I didn't say people are fat because they are lazy. nor don't work as hard as skinny people. Those are your words, not mine. Try reading what I said a little more carefully.


----------



## southernbound

Trust me, we all read what you said. You said skinny people are m or energetic and dont do things that involve sitting like watching movies. Anyone with an elementary grasp of the English language can glean an accurate intention there, but just in case we're all suffering simultaneous strokes, why dont you enlighten us on your intended meaning in this context.


----------



## ArabLuver

As someone who used to be skinny before having two children, I find it appalling that someone would suggest that just because someone is fat, it must mean they are lazy!

Some people are definitely fat because they don't take care of themselves. But not ALL.

I do not care if you are fat or skinny. But don't you dare tell me I'm fat because I enjoy a movie every so often or a greasy cheeseburger.


----------



## gingerscout

I happen to be fat because I got injured and was laid up for 6 months, and then I had multiple deaths in the family of close people to me, and lost my job all in a short period of time.. so I sat around and ate because I was sad and didn't feel like doing anything else.. now its coming off MUCH slower than it came on, was it lazy.. maybe.. but at the time.. I felt like it was that or me join some of the others, I'm glad to be in a better place now.. but saying people are fat because they are lazy sounds like an European to American stereotype to me


----------



## nikelodeon79

Well.. I'll admit to being lazy.

I work about 40 minutes from home but have to drop my son off at the sitter beforehand so it's more like an hour plus commute. I work 7:30 to around six and get home around 7:15 pm. I then have to make supper.. Definitely could choose something healthier but then it would be pushing 9pm by the time it was ready and eating late isn't good, either. At some point we have to fit in feeding the three dogs and two cats. After we eat I really like to spend time with my three year old son since I haven't seen him all day. ("Mommy, play trucks! Play trains! Catch me, Mommy! Let's race! "). Then it's off to bed to begin again. I really wish I had the energy to get up at 4:30 am to get in some exercise but my body does strange things when it doesn't get enough sleep.

On Sundays I lead worship at my church (did I mention weekly guitar lessons for that?) so that's another early morning. Saturdays it's usually off to the barn for a lesson.. And also time to clean, do laundry and grocery shop. 

I sure do enjoy watching tv and movies, though. My oversized DVR is giving me a warning because it's nearing its capacity. It's full of shows I don't have time to watch.

Perhaps things would be better if I went back to my anorexic days. I weighed just over 100 lbs at 5'7".

Skinny is healthy, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Saddlebag said:


> Grey Sorrel, most skinnies are not salad lovers but are more energetic than heavy people. We often walk more quickly, don't have a lot of patience for tv, rarely go to movie theaters as it's too hard to sit thro 90 min of a movie. I have days I've eaten 4000 calories yet can't gain a pound. I'm tired of people telling me I must not eat. I'd be dead if I didn't.



most skinnies DO walk faster, move faster. watch them, they often do. people who move faster will often live longer, too. 
not sure if the fat slows down the walking , or the slow walking brings on the fat.

as for having patience to sit for a movie, I think as many fat people as thin are either patient or impatient. I admire patience, personally, and though I am certainly of the sloth persuasion, I am NOT a patient person.


----------



## southernbound

tinyliny said:


> most skinnies DO walk faster, move faster. watch them, they often do. people who move faster will often live longer, too.
> not sure if the fat slows down the walking , or the slow walking brings on the fat.
> 
> as for having patience to sit for a movie, I think as many fat people as thin are either patient or impatient. I admire patience, personally, and though I am certainly of the sloth persuasion, I am NOT a patient person.


As long as we're being anecdotal here, I have to disagree with this. My husband is 6 ft and weighs 135 soaking wet. He has a desk job and spends his leisure time playing video games, yet not only is he skinny, he has a six pack.

I on the other hand work a physical job that requires me to walk 12+ miles a day whilst carrying heavy loads, usually up stairs. Im also a runner and I lift never mind the horse stuff. Im also a foot shorter than him yet I weigh more. I have come to accept that my husband is genetically gifted and I am not and my level of activity will never change that.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*i use to be skinny.*

i use to be skinny i eat a lot of junk food but i have found middle age spread has cought me up.
i use to weigh 9 1/2 stone then fell to about 8 stone as vanessa died.
i have got to 13 stone now and i cant shift it.
i realey watch tv personaly i would not have one.
i work 0730-1600 2300 0600 and im on call as well 24/7 i have to look after my horse and pony as thay are in a diy livery.
i do a forghtnight shift rotations.
i help any one out who needs a hand i have a girl frend thats disabled and i look after her to.
i also cook and clean the house do the washing and the horses washing to.
i have not got time to relax at all.
i also clean my tack go and get my round bales of hay wood shaveings and grain as well.
also running a frends horse to and from the vets at the moment.
im liveing at nancys at the moment i have my own house wich i look after as well.
i walk fast i also ride and drive my horse and pony to and go out for a few mile walks with them on foot down the tracks as well.
my problem is i have a see food diet i see food and eat it.


tinyliny do you want a pink exercise sheet with your name on it please let me know.


----------



## michaelvanessa

michaelvanessa said:


> i use to be skinny i eat a lot of junk food but i have found middle age spread has cought me up.
> i use to weigh 9 1/2 stone then fell to about 8 stone as vanessa died.
> i have got to 13 stone now and i cant shift it.
> i realey watch tv personaly i would not have one.
> i work 0730-1600 2300 0600 and im on call as well 24/7 i have to look after my horse and pony as thay are in a diy livery.
> i do a forghtnight shift rotations.
> i help any one out who needs a hand i have a girl frend thats disabled and i look after her to.
> i also cook and clean the house do the washing and the horses washing to.
> i have not got time to relax at all.
> i also clean my tack go and get my round bales of hay wood shaveings and grain as well.
> also running a frends horse to and from the vets at the moment.
> im liveing at nancys at the moment i have my own house wich i look after as well.
> i walk fast i also ride and drive my horse and pony to and go out for a few mile walks with them on foot down the tracks as well.
> my problem is i have a see food diet i see food and eat it.
> 
> 
> tinyliny do you want a pink exercise sheet with your name on it please let me know.


i for got to mention if you want your name imbroided on it.


----------



## Speed Racer

Saddlebag said:


> Speedracer, I didn't say people are fat because they are lazy. nor don't work as hard as skinny people. Those are your words, not mine. Try reading what I said a little more carefully.


My reading comprehension is fine, thank you. Perhaps YOU should actually read what you wrote. The bottom line is that you equate thin with being healthy, and fat with being slothful.

Stating that you don't have the time or desire to sit and watch TV or a movie implies that those who do are lazy, so it's no wonder they're fat.

Your other statements that you move around more and faster than heavier people just oozes condescension. You have some sort of mental correlation going on that the harder you work the thinner you'll be, which simply isn't true in all cases.

So tell me, which part of your, 'If heavy people were like ME, maybe they wouldn't be so fat' did I misconstrue? Please enlighten me as to what you supposedly meant, as opposed to what you actually wrote.

Tiny, I've known plenty of heavy people who are quick. I'm one of them. Stereotype much?


----------



## Asimina

I think it's definitely untrue that heavier people are less active.
I've got a 5'5" friend who eats junk food every meal, as much as she likes(well over 2500 calories per day, and very few of them healthy), rarely exercises, and still hasn't hit 100 lb, and wears a size double zero. 
Me, I'm about 5'2" and 170lb, I ride twice a week or so, ride my bike about 12 miles per week, and do stretches about 3 times per week, and I start up tennis conditioning soon. I eat about 1300 calories(if i'm not doing any exercising that day), and drink several bottles of water per day. So despite my weight and chub, I consider myself a heck of a lot healthier than her.
It's really not about fatter/thinner in regards to healthy activity, a lot of healthily active people still carry weight, it's just how their bodies work.


----------



## Zexious

I feel like this is getting a bit off topic :/ This should be a space to share your own accomplishments, photos, stories, etcetera. Other people's bodies (whether they are smaller or bigger) shouldn't really be a concern unless you have something positive or encouraging to say.

I'm not plus sized, but I still enjoy coming on this thread to look at the pretty ponies and see words of kindness and encouragement. Not words fueled by a desire to make someone (again, whether they are bigger or smaller!) feel bad about themselves ):


----------



## Perchance5

Urgh, what misguided opinions. Enough to put me off this thread entirely. So much for a nice place to come and feel comfortable about being plus size. 

I guess I'll take my slow moving, lazy, movie watching, inactive, no energy fat, disgusting self elsewhere.



And also, no one here should feel the need to justify to someone on the internet why they are the body type they are. That's just sad. And demoralising to be put on the defensive about our lifestyles on a thread made for our comfort. Thankkss.


----------



## Drifting

To put it back on topic

Here is a picture of Luna trying out her rain sheet.










We haven't done much riding lately, which makes me sad. But its been cold and wet and the arena doesn't have lights


----------



## southernbound

I second getting the post back on track. As such, I DETEST this picture, but it's the only one I have of me on my (up and coming) reining horse. This is Rambler


----------



## Drifting

I also realize I never posted these up.

My two year old Stryder and Luna beside him. She's 15.1 for reference. He should hopefully reach 15 hands (He's 14.3 atm) if not more, he's maturing slowly. He looks like he'll have a lot more body than her though. 




















I got these done to print out and frame for my Mom and Dad but I don't like how bright it is. Need a cloudy day.


----------



## Eileen

Enough already God made us all shapes, sizes and colors just like he did our horses, let us be glad in it and rejoice not bicker over such nonsense. We each love our horses just because they are just that Our horses let's try liking each other just because we Love our horses.


----------



## Eileen

Drifting they are beautiful and so are you with your horses and that great smile. I love the pictures.


----------



## Hang on Fi

southernbound said:


> I second getting the post back on track. As such, I DETEST this picture, but it's the only one I have of me on my (up and coming) reining horse. This is Rambler


Beautiful horse! "I" think you two compliment each other well!


----------



## southernbound

Thank you!  He's my pride and joy. I couldn't have put my dream horse together better if I got to design himself. His coloration, gender and build came out exactly like I was hoping. Doesn't happen very often so I quit while I was ahead and got out of the breeding bit


----------



## Hang on Fi

Hazzah! We had our FIRST jumper show this weekend! 

Keep in mind, I already know what I did wrong in respects to sitting down too early, wrong leads, and just pitiful posture lol! I'm still super proud of her! That means no critiques, please  

We did puddle jumpers with an Optimum time of 67 seconds. We did our course in 67.5 and pinned 1st out of 18 riders 

Video:





Video still:


----------



## anndankev

:thumbsup: Fabulous 

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## EquineBovine

Wow! Epic! Well done you two!


----------



## Hang on Fi

Thanks so much  She saved my butt on the in-and-out. The only two jumps we practiced was the 1st and 2nd in the video, the rest she'd never been over before. 

Quite a trooper and seems to have regained confidence with me that she had lost.


----------



## Drifting

Those pictures look great!

You know who I miss? Golden Horse.* WHERE OH WHERE IS GOLDEN HORSE?*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny*

hiya its arrived once the new years over ill send it to you michael.


----------



## Grovesslauren

Hi, I need help with saddle fitting. I'm over 200lbs right now...which is heavier for my size. I'm ok with it but having a Hell of a time finding a saddle to fit. I'm looking at adjustable trees (m.toulouse with genesis, bates with Cair and adjustable gullets) right now I'm focusing my search on Wintec AP saddles with CAIR and the flexitree with adjustable gullets....the M.Toulouse with genesis adjustable tree instantly gave under my weight when I got on and popped right back up into place with I dismounted....not cool saddle companies. Not cool. I'm wondering if anyone has had experiences with the adjustable gullet system with flexitree options? Do they tend to give under more that 150lbs or rider? Thanks!


----------



## Hang on Fi

My highest weight was 230lbs, I currently sit at 214lbs. I ride in a Wide Dover Circuit and I love it... I rode in a Bates Close Contact (flatter panels) for over two years with an interchangeable gullet and CAIR. My mare has a sensitive back and does wonderfully in both of these. 

I'd recommend either as well as Thorowgood saddles.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Drifting said:


> You know who I miss? Golden Horse.* WHERE OH WHERE IS GOLDEN HORSE?*


Pretty sure she's visiting family across the pond. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaylanj

*Me and my boy*









This is my boy Buddy, yes he his underweight but the vet said I'm god to ride him lightly until he gets his weight back, my first horse. I plan training him barrels and pony club, no higher than 2'3


----------



## tinyliny

very cute! 
he's a nice fellow, just be sure your saddle fits him and you. when we are heavier (and I am 210) we have to make sure our saddle is as comfy as possible, and sure that the saddle is big enough that we are not putting too much weight into the cantle.


----------



## chaylanj

Im getting a new one, and putting weight on him. so hopefully we should be good, and trying to weight myself, trying to lose 30lbs . then ill be under 200!!!


----------



## lovebearsall

*Me and Biscuit*

This is me with my two year old. PLEASE no comments on my weight on a two year old. I discussed it with my vet and he assured me light riding was fine.


----------



## Grovesslauren

Hang on Fi said:


> My highest weight was 230lbs, I currently sit at 214lbs. I ride in a Wide Dover Circuit and I love it... I rode in a Bates Close Contact (flatter panels) for over two years with an interchangeable gullet and CAIR. My mare has a sensitive back and does wonderfully in both of these.
> 
> I'd recommend either as well as Thorowgood saddles.



Thank you!


----------



## Zexious

lovebearsall--What breed is he?


----------



## lovebearsall

Zexious said:


> lovebearsall--What breed is he?



He's a QH.


----------



## southernbound

lovebearsall said:


> This is me with my two year old. PLEASE no comments on my weight on a two year old. I discussed it with my vet and he assured me light riding was fine.


 Wow that is a big and pretty boy.


----------



## lovebearsall

southernbound said:


> Wow that is a big and pretty boy.


Thank you! He's my pride!! I started him myself and so far, he's been WONDERFUL on the trails. I haven't been riding him long because of his age, but he does super.


----------



## Dressage16

Quite reluctant to post this but... yeah


----------



## jimmyp

Here is my plus sized self on my walker and my RMH


----------



## anndankev

Dressage16,
If you posted a pic, I can't see it even if I do the 'quote' thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Lookin' good, Jim!

Dressage, where's the pic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tmhroo

Hello All. I am new to this site and have not involved myself in a forum before so I am rather cautious, so please be gentle. I am sitting at about 230-240# currently, but working on it. I feel as though I should explain how I got to this, but that's not the point and I know everyone has a background story. I am currently 44 yrs old and have been riding, taking lessons, training and enjoying every thing horsey since I was 4 (ish). For the past 6 years I have not ridden because I felt it was selfish of me due to my weight - this was my 'mind talk' because I feel unhealthy. I know that removing the thing that was part of my soul only increased my depression and I am now done feeling sorry for myself. I would like to give kudos to you all for being brave and starting / participating in this post and sharing your love and passion of your horses, you give me strength. I am currently looking for a horse, but I do want to be considerate to my size. I have done a bunch of reading about the size of the horses cannon bone in relation to the amount of weight is should carry. Has anyone spoke of anything on this topic with their vet?


----------



## cailynne

My name is Lisa. I am 36, weigh 235 and am 5'5".
I started taking lessons in May of 2014 at a small boarding/training ranch.
There is just the owner and the trainer/feeder guy. There is another family who boards and volunteers. I mostly walk and groom the horses...do some mucking and help unload hay bales. Me and the owner..an older lady who is legally blind are going to start going to the YMCA next week, twice a week, to help her and me get in shape..she has to lose 15 lbs and I want to get down to 200lbs to start with. I also take her errand running once a week.
The owner and trainer decided to basically do a free lease for me on my lesson horse in exchange for volunteering and errand running ( they give me a little gas money and most times I use their truck)
My horse is a palomino QH. Hollywood is 9,I believe. I don't know exactly how tall he is but he is about the same height at the withers as I am tall.
These are summer pics








































and one from today


----------



## cailynne

geez..I didn't think it was going to be such a long post.I will have to work on putting up pictures more!


----------



## cailynne

My pictures didn't stick..I'll try tomorrow to fix it


----------



## lovinyourwork

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

Thought I'd post this to lighten the mood a little 


Whose butt is biggest?








From left - Dozer the Square-Quarter-Horse Butt; Tracer the Doesn't-look-so-bad-in-these-jodphurs Butt; Blaze the Standardbred-On-Trial-Round Butt.​


----------



## EquineBovine

Hope this works!
I know it's a bloody awful photo but we were riding up a hill, my friend didn't know how to use the phone and we were both moving haha we did 22kms! 
SO proud of my girl. We are off for a saddle fitting soon! 

I've started taekwando so hoping to see some weight loss soon. I'm already feeling better for it :wink:


----------



## EquineBovine

Oh lord, just noticed my hands


----------



## Cori Moss

*plus size senior rider*

Here.s my 5yr. old 14.2hh QH buckskin..........she's always a perfect lady for me and will be teaching my grandsons to ride soon.


----------



## lovebearsall

Cori Moss said:


> Here.s my 5yr. old 14.2hh QH buckskin..........she's always a perfect lady for me and will be teaching my grandsons to ride soon.


I'm a SUCKER for those buckskins!!  She's a beauty!


----------



## ASLacey

Sunny and me ... Thank god he's such a big boy to help me feel smaller!


----------



## Drifting

The ice is gone, the ice is gone! Ride time!

My 3 year old Stryder is off getting trained under saddle. He's a lean mean machine. I hope he fills out some. He's about 15h and in the middle of another growth spurt.










My 11 year old mare is fat. She has fat ripples. So her and I are on a fitness program that starts with lunging first, then we'll start riding this weekend.











And this is my project. A coming 3 year old gelding who is just a hair shy of 14.2 and about 1000#. Need to cowboy measure him to see. If he's 1000# then I'm about 22% of his body weight and wouldn't feel horrible riding him, but I'm going to wrangle my lighter, smaller friend to break him out first. We have a ways to go before that, we'll start ground driving him next weekend. He was a pushy little grumpy jerk when I got him in January, but he's growing on me.. and learns super quick.










Isn't he adorable? He's so fluffy. I think he'll finish off at about 14.3. I'm sad I can't keep him, but affording 3 horses is way out of my budget long term. I've already listed him for sale.


----------



## stevenson

drifting.. was this the colt that was a tad accident prone ? He is very pretty !!


----------



## Drifting

Haha, yes Stevnson. He has (knock on wood) Been accident free for 6 months. The last injury was a head wound that required stitches last fall.

I can't wait till he's home.

I sold the leopard pony Loki (the last one on there) so he leaves Thursday for his new home.


----------



## EliRose

Rode Remy Western today for the first time! It was also his first ride in a month. He'd been a crank for a couple of months after having several injuries, refusing to stand still, bucking, flipping out whenever the (light English) saddle was put on - so I got a chiropractor out. Apparently he had just about everything out of place - twisted hip, SI out, poll out, withers. Chiro said he physically couldn't stand still.

I was assured that it was NOT due to my weight. He had cast himself very badly three times in a very short period of time.

It's our first anniversary today and it was Rem's 10th birthday yesterday! So we had a fun little ride in the roundpen. He was a gem, even though the saddle was sliding a little. Stood like a rock with the lead rope loosely tossed over his neck to be groomed, tacked, and mounted. I was a little nervous because there was A LOT of activity going on but he was totally fine. Just walked and trotted but had fun. Then I had a friend of mine (who has never ridden Remy before) get on and he was excellent for her too. VERY happy to have my horse back to normal!! It has been a stressful few months.

I'm in the first picture and my friend is in the second. Don't be fooled by the itty bitty head and neck - Remy is very stout and more than capable of hauling our fat butts around. And forgive the chair seats. We are both normally English riders and our thrown off by having to sit back haha.


----------



## tinyliny

I hardly even think you qualify for plus sized, let alone would I even blink to see you riding him in terms of thinking you are too much for him. not at all.


----------



## EliRose

Haha, I'm a size 18 with a 17 inch saddle  Definitely plus-sized!


----------



## Drifting

Been awhile since I posted a riding pick here!
I took my mare out on her very first trail ride today! She did great!




















Considering she's 11 and only been off the farm once and that was when she went from OH to MD.. I'm super proud! she loaded well, stood tied and walked calmly for the most part. Looky but not spooky, and didn't jig.











I have discovered the joys of Jeggings from walmart. They make excellent light weight, comfortable riding pants.


----------



## ASLacey

I had such a great weekend, I joined WW's last week and on Saturday found out I was down five pounds (still have a ways to go) ... had some amazing rides on Sunny this week and really just felt what my body CAN do and tried to focus on that more than what I wish my body looked like. A friend snapped a shot of me on Sunny and the feeling I have in my heart is not the photo I see ... 

So I will keep praising my body for what I can do, keep working on WWs so I can get to a weight I'm comfortable with (and I'm sure Sunny will appreciate) but I'm not going to NOT enjoy my life today, just as I am ... a big old cowgirl on an awesome horse!

Lacey & Sunny


----------



## EquineBovine

You look awesome Lacey! Love Sunny's face marking!


----------



## ASLacey

Thanks, I love it too ... It looks like a blaze with a smudge ... like after God painted it on, he couldn't wait for it to dry before he patted Sunny!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*canter for a cure lol*

well here we are a gain me and quincy we rode around the roads and tracks and through the village.
we gained some more sponcer money lol and sorry about my hair it was a quick job lol.


----------



## greentree

Your hair grows REALLY fast , MV!! Hope they raised a lot of money!!


----------



## deb9017

MV, Quincy is absolutely stunning, and you both look good in the pink!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*i have never laughed so much in all my life.*

it was great even my horse does not recognise me there is more in taffy claytons driveing section lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hair does grow.*

greentree hair does grow at an alarming rate i triped and fell in the muck heap and woke up to find this mop of hair in the morning lol.
we made £75 that day it was funny.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*back of t shirt.*

this is the back of the t shirt.


----------



## Ibriding

michaelvanessa said:


> well here we are a gain me and quincy we rode around the roads and tracks and through the village.
> we gained some more sponcer money lol and sorry about my hair it was a quick job lol.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I love it and what a gorgeous horse! Now I need to go back and read your story. Pink ribbons, dog training, and horses sounds just like my life. I'm almost to my 5 year mark from being diagnosed with breast cancer. I do what I can to support a wonderful gal and organization in California that is training dogs to detect cancer and am planning to start training dogs again. Good luck with your health and your project!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Sponcerd ride inade of cancer*

To ibrideing thank you for reading this post.
I'm sorry to hear you have cancer.
And I know this is the plus size riders string sorry if I have spoilt it for every one.
I'm am riding out in Vanessa's honor on the day.
When I'm on the ride I'll be thinking of you to and my ladie I'll ride in these colours pink for both of you it will be an honor.
And a pleasure to be able to help in the cure for cancer.
We all stand united on that one may you get well my thoughts on the day will be with you michael.
Rideing in loving memory of Vanessa.


----------



## Ibriding

Thank you *michaelvanessa *. I am doing great and clear though I will always be worried about it coming to back. I am sorry you lost Vanessa and am brought to tears by your picture. 

Sorry for knocking the thread off-topic. I would post a pic of my wide bum on my horse but I don't have one. I promise I will get one soon!


----------



## ManicMini

This is Dio, he's my trail horse/baby-sitter/perfect gentleman. I may not be considered plus sized but I definitely have 30lbs to lose. Dio and my chronic back pain are my biggest motivators to lose the extra weight.


----------



## Perchance5

Manic, you look great! Not at all plus size, you look wonderful on him and I wish I had your frame. Still though, good luck with whatever health goals you have  And what a lovely horse, cute face, too! 

I haven't been on in ages, thought I might share a couple photos from today. I am really unhappy with how I look, but happy with my horse, so.


----------



## Goldilocks

This is my current ride: a 17hh irish draft. 










I feel like air on her. I had a 16.1 cob before and felt ok on her too. Anything under that i really would not want to ride properly.


----------



## Tracer

Had my mother take some photos of me on my 'new' horse (Standardbred that I've been leasing for a couple months now). Bit nervous about showing them, but *shrug*

Honestly, when we went to see him, we understood he may have JUST been 15HH, so I was resigned to letting him be my mothers horse, after I got him back into work. I was shocked though because, whilst he probably isn't much more than 15HH, I don't look ridiculous on him O.O He's never seemed to have an issue with my weight, never pulled up sore, and honestly, most of the time he acts like he's hauling someone half my size. It's a good thing, too, because he's got attitude that my mother wouldn't be able to handle half the time. He's just had two weeks off and he was SO piggy today.

Introducing the 'Straight Pacer':








The 'Derp Pacer':








And the 'Okay fine, I guess we can just walk for a while...':





​


----------



## gingerscout

a couple of the random shots I had taken of me the other day on my gelding


----------



## tinyliny

@manicmini,

your saddle fenders can be adjusted to work better for you. the fender is actually a loop that goes through the stirrup bar of the saddle. so, if you reach to the back part of the fender, (the part of the loop that is against the hrose, and has the holes for the blevins buckle to stick in) and you pull that part downward, it will make the front part of the fender go upward. (kind of like pulling the back part of a towel folded over a towel bar in order to raise the front part).

by doing this, the "neck" of the fender , which is the narrower part of it that goes down and under the stirrup itself, will become visible. right now, you've got it so that the neck is pulled too far up on the back side. 

just go and pull the back part of the fender DOWN and watch as the front part goes UP. then you will see what I mean.


----------



## EquineBovine

gingerscout said:


> a couple of the random shots I had taken of me the other day on my gelding


Neat photos! Beautiful horse x


----------



## Pleasurerider101

I love seeing all you pictures you all look great and very happy!! Does anyone think I am getting to big for my mare? I've had people tell me I am.


----------



## Whinnie

I just registered today and I am glad I found this forum! I can't see any of the attached pictures, though. I will try to post one of mine soon.


----------



## tinyliny

*my temporary ride*

a kind person is letting me ride this fellow from time to time, as my regular lease horse is off and needs 6 weeks of rest. this guy is a very nice fellow. I feel so lucky to ride him, and he carries me with ease. I think he is 16.1 hh.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tinyliny*

Tinyliny he is awesome I would call him spirit he looks like him his beautiful.
Glad you had some rain I have finished 1job and got a phone charger and I have a 30 mile drive ahead of me.
I hope you both did not get to wet but it's refreshing to ride in the rain if you have not had some in a while.
I'm off to equi fest to day and send off a wither template for a sidesaddle as another woman has 4 so I'm hoping 1will fit.
I have some new bits and a double bridle for Quincy.
Tricky is ok bless his old hart I love him.
Both of you take care ok .
Michael tricky and Quincy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Pleasurerider, you're definitely not too big for her and I definitely wouldn't consider you plus-sized. You have long legs and she barely takes them up, but other than that, you're fine.

Tiny, gorgeous boy!! Buckskins are my favorite!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Please work...
Just a lazy plod


----------



## anndankev

EquineBovine,

How did you get your shadow to do that. LOL






PS I only saw the one at the bottom at first


----------



## greentree

Pleasurerider101 said:


> I love seeing all you pictures you all look great and very happy!! Does anyone think I am getting to big for my mare? I've had people tell me I am.


Ummm...NO!! I think you look perfect!


----------



## Zexious

Love the pic, Equine!


----------



## EquineBovine

anndankev said:


> EquineBovine,
> 
> How did you get your shadow to do that. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I only saw the one at the bottom at first


Magic!! :loveshower:


----------



## Rob55

tinyliny said:


> a kind person is letting me ride this fellow from time to time,
> 
> That is a beautiful horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Tracer said:


> Had my mother take some photos of me on my 'new' horse (Standardbred that I've been leasing for a couple months now). Bit nervous about showing them, but *shrug*
> 
> Honestly, when we went to see him, we understood he may have JUST been 15HH, so I was resigned to letting him be my mothers horse, after I got him back into work. I was shocked though because, whilst he probably isn't much more than 15HH, I don't look ridiculous on him O.O He's never seemed to have an issue with my weight, never pulled up sore, and honestly, most of the time he acts like he's hauling someone half my size. It's a good thing, too, because he's got attitude that my mother wouldn't be able to handle half the time. He's just had two weeks off and he was SO piggy today.
> 
> Trained standees are surprisingly fit and strong. I love them. They come as four year olds with literally thousands of dollars of socialization, conditioning and training under them. Best deal in the equine kingdom.
> 
> Introducing the 'Straight Pacer':
> View attachment 678434
> 
> 
> The 'Derp Pacer':
> View attachment 678426
> 
> 
> And the 'Okay fine, I guess we can just walk for a while...':
> View attachment 678442​


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

gingerscout said:


> a couple of the random shots I had taken of me the other day on my gelding


Paints are awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dernhelm1984

Updated pics/video of me riding Reb, my Tennessee Walking Horse. I HATE posting pictures of myself anywhere public, much less pictures of me riding, but I am trying to deal with it. Life isn't going to stop while I am losing weight (which I am working on).

 Reb is 14.3 hands and 1100 to 1200 pounds. I'm 5'8 and currently weigh 235 lbs. That's over the "20% rule," but my trainer assures me that he can carry me just fine... but I still worry. I am ridiculously body conscious. :/ I don't ride but maybe an hour when I am on him (unless we have a spontaneous trail ride), and he is ridden at least two times a week so he's in shape.

Anyway here are some pics of me riding (excuse the small saddle - I should have ridden in the one that fits me). 














































View My Video


----------



## Mulefeather

Nice pics Dernhelm! And I take the 20% rule with a grain of salt and go on conformation- the better the conformation and fitness of the horse, the more they can handle. If the horse is built like a coatrack and gets no exercise, then weight's probably going to matter more. Thankfully a lot of TWHs and many other gaited breeds (Icelandics, MFTs, RMHs, and old-style Morgans to name a few) are built to carry weight - those nice short backs and all, plus a nicely-gaited horse provides a lot less bouncing around on their backs. You two look great together!


----------



## PrivatePilot

There's a reason I ride drafts most of the time.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Mulefeather said:


> Nice pics Dernhelm! And I take the 20% rule with a grain of salt and go on conformation- the better the conformation and fitness of the horse, the more they can handle. If the horse is built like a coatrack and gets no exercise, then weight's probably going to matter more. Thankfully a lot of TWHs and many other gaited breeds (Icelandics, MFTs, RMHs, and old-style Morgans to name a few) are built to carry weight - those nice short backs and all, plus a nicely-gaited horse provides a lot less bouncing around on their backs. You two look great together!


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManicMini

zynaal said:


> Not together, but hopefully you get the idea. This is me last year, about 40 lbs lighter (gah..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the horse I currently ride, the guy on her owns her, and he is about my height, but a lot lighter weight. should give a ref hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Hew owners say I fit and ride her well, so I suppose its moot. I'd buy her but 20k is way outta my league.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Dernhelm1984, your saddle may be too long for his back. The bar, not the skirt, should not go beyond the last true rib. He's short backed and sturdy like my twh and tree length is a problem with him as well. The trees on a 15" and 16" are the same length. 17" is longer. I ride a 15" so it's not an issue. If you can get him out of the stepping pace and into the run walk he'll be much smoother.


----------



## dernhelm1984

Saddlebag said:


> Dernhelm1984, your saddle may be too long for his back. The bar, not the skirt, should not go beyond the last true rib. He's short backed and sturdy like my twh and tree length is a problem with him as well. The trees on a 15" and 16" are the same length. 17" is longer. I ride a 15" so it's not an issue. If you can get him out of the stepping pace and into the run walk he'll be much smoother.


Thank you for mentioning that! I'm hoping to replace that particular saddle - my Imus fits both horses better than the one in the pics/video. Will be watching that tree length!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm curious about your horse's bloodlines, the foundation horses. Mine goes back to Midnight Sun. Has his head with the boxy muzzle and good bone.


----------



## dernhelm1984

I will get back to you on that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

My boy is been moved to a new show farm and has been doing great! New farm has three arenas, including an indoor, trail arena, and a combination jumping/dressage outdoor (it's absolutely HUGE). Remy is also finally back on real turnout, in a real field, after being in pipe corrals all year. He's buddied up with one of the horses he's turned out with, a super nice two year old colt. New BO is fabulous and a trainer/breeder of AQHA Worlds and Futurity. Her personal "Hall of Fame" is impressive. Really, really nice place.

He's back after being with an all-around Western trainer for a couple of months. Unfortunately he had a bad ulcer flare-up due to the workload and lost a ton of weight  He was refusing his hay. Now he's put some weight back (with more to go) and I've begun riding him again.

This was our first time in the "trail arena," although some of the obstacles have been put in the indoor already. There were deer behind the arena and a few horses galloping in the distance. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=079SgYSfQXE

And my friend caught the last bit of our ride. He's due to see the chiropractor and is getting his feet done tomorrow, so was a little rushy and didn't want to use himself. I also badly bruised my elbow yesterday and was "fanning" ridiculously the whole ride D:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB_kUSFHfHo


----------



## 22wingzero

*Hello plus sizes one and all!!*

Hello Everyone! You all look fantastic! It gives me the confidence to strike out and do new things! I just recently got me a beautiful appaloosa, her name is Cheyenne. I am about 5'6" and a little over 200 lbs., I finally got the hang of making sure my girth strap is tight enough so that my saddle doesn't slide sideways on her. Only thing now is....how on earth do I lift myself all the way up there? LOL. She is 14 HH and everytime I try it's as if I am pulling on her and she steps sideways and I feel as if I am going to pull her over and on top of myself. I tell you, I wish I had some friends to go riding and help me, but I would love to hear from you all and see what expertise you would love to throw in.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> Bra on the horn is a killer. Have gotten hung up once and it scared me silly. I think I keep my hand on the horn , my left, so that my bra can't get over it. But, I have had my pants get hung up on the horn, my wasteband, when the hrose I was riding reared and I leaned forward and found my "evil twin" (my muffin top family) going over the horn. Then, when said horse started to buck, I could not sit up straight and ended up literally hanging off the side of a bucking horse, by the waistband of my pants. That was a bad moment in my head, but pants ripped and laid me down in the dirt, nice and gently.
> 
> My good friend stitched 'em back up and now I call them my Frankenstien pants.


:rofl: My imagination is working overtime. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

HorseyyGal said:


> Heres a few pics of moi and my TB I'm plus size for my age (uk 16/18) and do get some nasty comments about being overweight and riding a light horse, even though my pony club instructor (who is an ex-flapper) says he can carry me no problem! Oh well, haters gunna hate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my awful position! He jumped from a stand still :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my old loan cob


Haters are just jealous. You can make it worse for them by LAUGHING 

:thumbsup:


----------



## tinyliny

do your horse a favor and use a mounting block as much as possible. and, give the horse a good hard shove back and forth before you mount to encourage your horse to find her supportive footing and not end up being pulled to one side.


this is a general remark, but also in response to the young lady who worries about pulling her horse sideways.


----------



## EliRose

^^Yep. I do that every time.


----------



## 22wingzero

*mounting from ground*

Thank you EliRose and TinyLiny.
I am still working on "trying" to mount everyday from the ground. I also think that I need to put my stirrups higher, even though I believe they are already quite high. I raise up in the stirrup so that I am standing straight on one leg, however, the saddle leans towards me (a bit, probably my weight) and I am still too low to step up in the stirrup and lift my leg over her body. I stand up and the saddle starts to lean and I end up hanging onto the saddle, thus I believe throwing her off balance. 

I feel she is so tall (14 HH) that I can't do the proper hand on her wither and the other on the seat, completing a push up motion instead of trying to pull myself up on her. 

I do realize that yes, indeed a mounting block is better and less stressful on a horse. The only reason I am trying to learn to ground mount is on the rare chance I could be out with friends or by myself and there might not be one available.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

22wingzero, teach your horse to line up next to anything you'll ask her to. My gelding was 15hh as a 2yo when I bought him. He's now 17hh. Even when he was 15hh and I was skinnier (5'7" and 160lbs), I could not mount from the ground. Old sports injuries just wouldn't let me. So, he learned to face up on anything I climbed up on. I've mounted using a rock on the trail, a stump, steps leading up to the stage outside the arena at my old barn...you name it. 

No shame in using a mounting block (or anything else to assist in mounting). I'd rather shelf my pride and not have a sore horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

PrivatePilot said:


> There's a reason I ride drafts most of the time.


Phooowwwwrrr!!
That's a horse and half! <3 Beauty!:loveshower:


----------



## Saddlebag

Don't even attempt to mount her from the ground as it's causing her pain. Find anything, an upside down bucket (a little shakey) truck bumper, horse trailer fender. Anything high enough that it's an easy step to the stirrup and get on quickly. The saddle will have shifted so shunt it over until it's straight. You can train your horse to line up to whatever you need to use. My tall qh was never mounted from the ground and he won't put up with someone trying to. Yet, stand on a bucket or anything else and he'll line himself up.


----------



## spookychick13

I am not really even considered plus size anymore, but mounting from the ground threw my poor horse's ribs out recently.


----------



## Tracer

Even if I could mount from the ground, I wouldn't.

There is almost always something you can use to mount from when out riding. If there's nothing in your immediate vicinity, it won't hurt you to walk a little until you find something. Ditches are handy, as are logs and rocks. Worst case scenario, you ask one of your more able friends to get off and give you a boost.


----------



## EliRose

We've been having fun. Had our first lesson with my new BO, who adores Remy. Actually thinks he's built super nicely (!!!), and she _loves_ his movement. And my riding! She thinks we could actually be very competitive by the spring. It was a very good day. Now for the first IHSA shows of the season this weekend 

. . . Can you tell I've ridden jumpers and hunters the majority of my riding career :icon_rolleyes:? This was about a week before the lesson. EEEEEK.


----------



## 22wingzero

*Plus size riding..*

Hello everyone,
I hope everyone has been enjoying the fall weather with their equine besties! I have had Cheyenne for almost a month and as of yesterday, I managed to successfully get on her. Just have to walk her around a little bit when I saddle her so that I can make sure she's not puffing out. I am so proud of myself, it only took me one try today to get on her. I am so proud of her too, she handled great on our outing today, the weather was nice and cool.


----------



## Chaz80

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Haters are just jealous. You can make it worse for them by LAUGHING
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hay, I think you look fine,in fact just right!!
I am bordering on plus size and my daughter has a 13.2 welsh sec c x, everybody keeps telling me I can ride her but I don't think I can cos I feel like I'm too big!!
So at the moment I have no horse to ride
Sad face!!


----------



## kellyann004

Been riding since i was 10 years old.. new to the forum =)


----------



## greentree

Welcome , Kellyann! What a pretty horse!


----------



## anndankev

Well, these pics of famous cowboys in action that bsms posted in another thread about foot/heel position. 










And more importantly a recent photo that Golden Horse posted somewhere of her trainer riding her new mare with his feet turned way out (I didn't ask her if I could re-use it so I won't put it here) has me feeling brave enough to post the one and only picture to date of me riding Chief.

Some of you may know that 2 years ago my gelding Elwood died, and I took on a new horse Thanksgiving Day. A nearly 7 yr old, mostly unhandled, definitely untrained, recently gelded, mustang cross who had become too aggressive with the previous owner's other gelding over their mare for them to keep.

A giant undertaking for me, as I am not a trainer. However, he was pretty (even prettier now) and cost -0- dollars. After 9 months of working with him sporadically through the winter, in between car accidents, my own injuries and shoulder surgery he was almost ready to ride.

Then he went off on the Right Front. An ankle and soft tissue injury kept him out of work for more than an entire year, in which time we/he regressed to below the starting point it seemed.

So we are just barely starting out under saddle, taking it very slow. Giving a lot of consideration to my ability and old age, and not wanting to re-injure his ankle.


----------



## Golden Horse

Looking good there, glad you posted



anndankev said:


> And more importantly a recent photo that Golden Horse posted somewhere of her trainer riding her new mare with his feet turned way out (I didn't ask her if I could re-use it so I won't put it here) has me feeling brave enough to post the one and only picture to date of me riding Chief.


Not exactly my trainer, but close....husband and wife team, she teaches people, and coaches him while he rides! Well actually he was a great cowboy, is great at starting horses, ridden western all his life, now just converted to riding English as well. He has been told by judges both in the Jumper and dressage ring that he 'has what it takes to do well'

I find it fascinating watching his feet, because still pics just don't tell the whole story, I never realised how active his feet are, but you can see some of it here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOLttEuTSwg toes up, then down, pointing out then straight ahead....makes you remember that any one shot is just that moment in time, and it can either be a good or a bad moment.....do not be labelled by that moment!

http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dernhelm1984

Saddlebag said:


> I'm curious about your horse's bloodlines, the foundation horses. Mine goes back to Midnight Sun. Has his head with the boxy muzzle and good bone.


Saddlebag, I finally looked at Reb's papers - he has Midnight Sun, Pusher, and Generator in him. So yeah - Midnight Sun. 

Edit: I also plan on getting a custom saddle for Reb since both of mine are too big for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## renaissanceredhead

*Vitamin D3*

from what I've read and heard from doctors, ALL overweight people are deficient in vitamin D. 
If you are over your preferred weight- INSIST that your doctor check your vitamin D level, and get the number from the doctor. Don't let them just tell you your level is "normal". Normal in the USA is NOT HEALTHY! 
Read about it yourself at the vitamin D council website, and if you are open minded- at Dr. Mercola's website. Could change your life!
Recently , two of my friends with major health problems found out they are severly deficient in vitamin D. One is a 2 time cancer survivor, and her doctor took years to get around to discussing vitamin D with her. This month her doctor told her her level was at 20, which is way too low, and her doctor told her she want her level up to 85, as she is a cancer survivor in remission.
My other friend had 5 local doctors miss it during attempts to diagnose her health problems, and not until she went to the MAYO clinic did they discover and inform her of her severe vitamin D deficiency- along with other vitamin deficiency. 
I had my level tested - it was at 64! Yeah! I do want to get it up to about 85, but at least at 64 I don't have too far to go. I take about 1,000 IU daily in my multivitamin/mineral supplement, plus a 10,000 IU micro-lozenge about 2 to 3 times weekly. I keep the sun off my face, neck, chest, hands, arms, but try to get sun everywhere else on my body whenever I can. I leave my sunglasses off for ten minutes outside every day. And I drink lots of green tea every day. 
Low vitamin D levels are strongly correlated with obesity, diabetes, Alzheimer's , Parkinsons, cancer, and more diseases.Read about it for yourself, ask questions, GET YOUR LEVEL CHECKED ! Please.


----------



## greentree

Iodine is commonly deficient, too. It is so cheap and easy to supplement. Why do Dr.'s never even check this stuff?? 
My long term carpal tunnel symptoms went away in TWO DAYS after I started the iodine supplement. If I had gone to a Dr., they would have set me up for SURGERY!!

It has been 10 months since I started, and I still have no more CT symptoms.


----------



## tinyliny

how do you get more iodine? isnt it somethig you don't want to overdue?


----------



## greentree

With this...it cost about $8 and has lasted a year


----------



## greentree

I tried putting the articles in, but they keep crashing my ipad...trying again!
http://www.altmedrev.com/publications/13/2/116.pdf


----------



## tinyliny

Ok. I just had to put this in print. for the first time in quite some time, I weigh under 200 lbs! woo hoo!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

tinyliny said:


> Ok. I just had to put this in print. for the first time in quite some time, I weigh under 200 lbs! woo hoo!


Way to go, Tiny!!!!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## EquineBovine

You go girl!


----------



## EquineBovine

I got myself a Christmas present. She's 11 years old and been a broodmare for about 4 years. Very green but a lovely horse. Teeth and back are booked to be done and we'll see how she goes :blush:
This is a very flattering photo of me :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye: my gut is hidden by my arm!
Due to a nasty injury in July weight loss has taken a back seat. Now with this girl, my mare, my filly almost broken in and this girls foal to look after, it's back to the forefront of my mind.


----------



## EquineBovine

Have another one of my fat butt and Ma. 
I've not got a bit that fits her yet and my english saddle is a bit small so I'll have to stick with my half breed and do lots of pole work on the ground to build up her top line.

Any one else riding atm? It's summer in NZ so I'm trying to ride as often as I can inbetween work.


----------



## Deacon34

this is me and my best friend, his name is Jake But i call him Ducky


----------



## ManicMini

I took my 2nd bareback ride on Ransom through the snow covered pastures today. My inner thighs and core are feeling the burn!


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm so jelly of your snow!! Looking good!


----------



## Sheri Williams

XxemmafuriaxX said:


> hey i was wondering who would be brave enough to post a pic of them riding  when im on my own comp i will post one
> emma


I have noticed something amazing in all these pists. There is not one unhappy face!

Big,small,short, tall whatever, horse joy is wonderful. That is what I saw in all these pix!:loveshower:


----------



## Sheri Williams

sabowin said:


> Here are a couple of me on my hopefully-soon-to-be horse (vet check Monday).


wonderful! hope the horse worked out for you.
What kind of horse is he? I like his important face. he also looks smart and curious.


----------



## Sapph

What a fun thread. This is me on a horse that is alas not my own! Don't mind my lower leg here


----------



## ManicMini

You and your steed look fabulous Sapph!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob55

Joe4d said:


> ummm, kinda wondering what being brave has to do with anything. but here goes.


You look great. What a beautiful horse. I'm 6' 210# and I wonder about finding a good horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rob55 said:


> You look great. What a beautiful horse. I'm 6' 210# and I wonder about finding a good horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband is 6' and currently 225lbs (mostly muscle, though). When we start looking for a horse for him, we'll be looking for something nice and stout, about 15.2-16hh. He'd be perfect on my gelding (17hh draft cross), but he's really intimidated by his size. 

Most cowboys are about your size, maybe a little lighter, and ride anything from 14.2hh and up comfortably. As long as it's stout and has good bone, you should be perfectly fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

My 6ft4 brother on my 17hh Clydesdale. He has ridden my 15.3hh mare and looks daft on her. He is only learning though 

Also have one of me cantering for the first time since my injury in July


----------



## sabowin

Sheri Williams said:


> wonderful! hope the horse worked out for you.
> What kind of horse is he? I like his important face. he also looks smart and curious.


Heh, that must be an ancient post. That horse, and many others unfortunately, didn't pass the vet check. I ended up buying one that bucked me off the first time I got on him (after purchase--the trial ride went just fine), and I suspect part of the problem, among others, was our sizes. He was VERY narrow, and I'm...not. So I was horseless for a while, then my friend told me I needed a horse, put out feelers, and found me a lease-to-buy through a friend-of-a-friend. So now I have Arya, and we've passed our one year anniversary together, heading toward a year and a half. Here are a couple pics of us.


----------



## Charli

Well I have admired everyone's pictures for a long time so I guess I will add some of me and my boy Simba. He is a 18hh Belgian x TB and works perfectly with my not so small 6ft2 stature


----------



## Golden Horse

Simba is stunning, you look like a great match


----------



## Charli

Golden Horse said:


> Simba is stunning, you look like a great match


Thank you! He is pretty special and has an amazing temperament. When you need to get your confidence back, a 18hh monster works a treat


----------



## JulieG

Charli - you do not at all look like you're 6'2" on him! You guys sure do look nice together.


----------



## Charli

Haha thanks. 18hh will do that!


----------



## Golden Horse

Charli said:


> Thank you! He is pretty special and has an amazing temperament. When you need to get your confidence back, a 18hh monster works a treat


LOL wouldn't be my first choice!


----------



## Eme1217

I'm going to bump this up, as I feel the need to see some more amazing plus sized rider pictures!!!


----------



## SlideStop

I don't think I ever posted here. These pictures are from a local pleasure show in June. We got grand in our division this year AND grand in inhand trail!!  Not too bad for an old lady (the horse, not me)!


----------



## EquineBovine

SlideStop said:


> I don't think I ever posted here. These pictures are from a local pleasure show in June. We got grand in our division this year AND grand in inhand trail!!  Not too bad for an old lady (the horse, not me)!



Well done! Lovely horse :loveshower: You guys look awesome!


----------



## carshon

Well - I don't have any pics of us from the front but here is one of me on my new horse Tillie Mae- she is quite narrow but seems to do OK hauling me around


----------



## Speed Racer

This is me and my mare, Dazzle. We were on a camping/riding adventure. She's a fairly big boned mare, and handles my fat butt easily. She's forward, but not unmanageable. She's much happier in a hackamore than a regular bitted bridle, so that's what I use on her. Love this girl.


----------



## Drifting

So it has been a long time since I've posted here. Stryder and I had an adventure over the weekend. We did a Poker ride benefiting Breast cancer. It was his first off farm ride.


----------



## Golden Horse

Love the outfit @Drifting, is that a Hellhat I see? The pink is gorgeous


----------



## Drifting

Golden Horse said:


> Love the outfit @Drifting, is that a Hellhat I see? The pink is gorgeous


Yes! You inspired me to try to make one for the ride!


----------



## EquineBovine

That is an EPIC helmet!!! Looking great!


----------



## Rascaholic

Ladies I am inspired. I have started a thread for Tobie and I in the journals. You'll find pictures of Tobie, but none of myself. I think every family member and friend has taken a selfie with my Tobie, but I have yet to do it LOL. Now I think I will!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Glad I found this thread!

Me and Nope, last spring. This is the first time, outside of two random tourist trail rides I'd done since I was 14. I am now 44:










(yes, in retrospect, that breast collar was hanging low, but she was oddly built and I was a noob and never questioned where it fell... and my daughter had done the saddling that day)










This is me and Sarge, my newest horse. He's so big he makes me look smaller. LOL But seriously, I've lost about 15-20 pounds (for certain) in the past year that I've started riding, and that's with slacking off during the winter when it was bitterly cold.

I was at 225, wearing a size 18 (needed a 20) in jeans, and XXL shirts last spring. I'm wearing a 14/34, an XL shirt, and according to the bathroom scales, weigh 205 on a bad day, 200 on a good day. The addition of riding is the only thing I've changed over the last several years, but I've always done a lot of heavy yard work in all but the coldest months, so I'm going with the horses being the cause.


----------



## Zexious

^Nope is the cutest!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## sarahalyssa

Hi everyone! I'm new to the site and I was wondering if there were any discussions for larger riders; I'm so glad I found this thread! Here I am on lesson horse Watley a couple months back. 








Please ignore my hands and position in general, this was not long after I started lessons, and the only reason I have this picture is because my trainer wanted to show me my leg position lol. I often feel out of place in the barn due to my size, so its nice to see so many riders like me that are confident and skilled in their disciplines. I know that being more fit will help me be a better rider, but it's hard to remember sometimes that I still have a right to ride no matter my fitness level.


----------



## Shilohpony

I too, am a larger rider. I have been fat all my life, but that never stopped me from loving to ride. I have never had a riding lesson and sure wish I had. Maybe someday. The one thing though that has been on my mind increasingly more as I ride more, is the fact I know I am not a good enough rider to compete at any level and that bothers me. Even if I rode perfectly beautifully, my size would stop anyone from seeing me as anything but a heavy rider. I try to console myself with the knowledge that i enjoy it so I continue, but sometimes I look at things like my husbands trophies, buckles and other awards and I can't help but feel like I got stiffed by not getting to have lessons to become a better rider and by the fact I have been heavy all my life. I know there are people who will say "Just loose the weight and get off the pity party," I say it too, but it isn't that easy. I thought I might post a couple of pictures of me and my boy but must be doing something wrong. How do I post a picture?


----------



## eclecticrider

Here is me and my new boy. Hopefully the image link works!









I was a skinny little thing in high school and then put on several pounds through college and when I had my first child. I lost 47 lbs and earned my WW lifetime membership. 6 weeks later, I got pregnant a second time, gained it all back, and have been struggling to lose it every since. That child is 11 years old now. I feel strong and relatively healthy, but I know my position would be better and my joints would hurt less if I had less padding to fight with!

Don't let size keep you from taking lessons if you want to learn to improve your riding though. There are many instructors out there who will teach even if your goal is not to show. If your goal IS to show someday, perhaps the lessons will give you the confidence you need to enter one. 

I know how you feel though. I rode for a local family farm in high school (hunt seat equitation on flat and over fences) and rode on my college's equestrian team (flat only, no jumping). Then I gave up riding for almost 15 years when I got married and had my 2 children. I was a completely different body type when I got back into it in my 30s compared to riding in my teens and early 20s! I still have not ridden in a show since getting back to riding 3 years ago. The place I rode for the first 2 years didn't participate in shows at all. Where I am now does, but I work every Saturday and most shows around here are on Saturdays. I'd have to take off work in order to show. I also am nervous, just like you, about not placing as well simply because of my size. Then I started to ask myself, do I want to show to win a beauty contest, or show to have fun and feel like I accomplished something? So, I'm working toward a goal of participating in my barns July and August schooling shows. Part of it is also budget. I have 2 daughters who also ride and for all 3 of us to show it is EXPENSIVE!

You aren't alone in your concerns about lessons and showing!


----------



## tinyliny

Shilohpony said:


> I too, am a larger rider. I have been fat all my life, but that never stopped me from loving to ride. I have never had a riding lesson and sure wish I had. Maybe someday. The one thing though that has been on my mind increasingly more as I ride more, is the fact I know I am not a good enough rider to compete at any level and that bothers me. Even if I rode perfectly beautifully, my size would stop anyone from seeing me as anything but a heavy rider. I try to console myself with the knowledge that i enjoy it so I continue, but sometimes I look at things like my husbands trophies, buckles and other awards and I can't help but feel like I got stiffed by not getting to have lessons to become a better rider and by the fact I have been heavy all my life. I know there are people who will say "Just loose the weight and get off the pity party," I say it too, but it isn't that easy. I thought I might post a couple of pictures of me and my boy but must be doing something wrong. How do I post a picture?


Hi Shiloh,

I know what you mean about not feeling that judges would judge you by your skill, when they only see can ones fat . I feel this way, too.

as to posting pictures . . . I post from pictures that are stored on my computer. that , I find, is the eassiet way. when you reply to a post, you can either hit the 'quick reply' which is under the very post you want to reply to . . or . at the end of the whole thread, there is a seperate button which says "quick reply'.

use the seperate one. 
it opens a box with a bunch of icons at the top. one of them , just to the right of the smiley face, is the image manager tool. click on it, and then it will allow you upload photos from your computer. play around with it and you'll get it right. use the 'preview post' funcion when you are done to check to see it look like you want, before actually posting.


----------



## tinyliny

@eclectricrider can't see any photos


----------



## Shilohpony

I'm new here and still trying to figure this out, but I will post a picture of me on my Shiloh if someone will tell me how.


----------



## Shilohpony

I love the pictures of you when you were at your heaviest as that is only a few pounds heavier than I am right now. Seeing your pics gives me hope that I can and will lose the weight; that I am not killing my horse; and it is ok for a fatty to ride.


----------



## Shilohpony

Can someone tell me how to post a picture.


----------



## EquineBovine

Shilohpony said:


> Can someone tell me how to post a picture.


Ok so you go into "advanced reply" and there's a paperclip sign. Click that, then browse then choose some photos then upload. 
Once you've uploaded them all, click the paperclip again and it should say attach all. Click that then post!
Hope that works inkunicorn:


----------



## EquineBovine

I got on my 15.1hh 4 year old today. She has had a year off. Have to say I was dubious about it given my weight issues however she is stocky wee thing - 1/4 Clydesdale, 1/4 TB, 1/4 WB, 1/4 station bred - and we just toddled around the paddock because I forgot to bring her bridle >_< I'll load photos when I get home but I have to say I don't think I look too bad on her. I thought she'd feel tiny after riding Martha for so long but because Pan is so wide and solid I didn't actually feel too big. 

Still think I'm too big for any serious riding but I'm very proud of my little pony


----------



## tbrl

I`m so thankful that I found this thread. 
As a kid I always loved horses, but my mother had (well, she still has of course) servere allergies, so I never rode. 
When I was grown up, life had gotten in the way, and I had "forgotten" (read: repressed) my dream of horses. 
Until my daughter (she was 7 then) came home from a stable where a friends mother has a beautiful horse and declared that " Now I AM gonna start riding, stop stalling.." (She had talked a bit about it earlier, but I must admit I stalled, both because of my ME and because she never had been around a horse before, so I didn't take it seriously.)
Well, we found a 3 star riding school, and started with drop-in lessons at first. She loved it! So she started real lessons, and still went for the drop-in lessons as well.. 
Those days were the highlights of my week. I totally fell in love with the pony she rode. (He really are amazing. so gentle with her) 
After a while I really really wanted to ride too, but because of my ME I have gained a lot of weight, and even worse, do not have a lot of muscles or a good balanse.
I was absolutely sure I would severely hurt a horse if I sat on it. So I started searching for plus sized riders, and found you. 
I have been reading a lot here, building up my hope, and promised myself that if I lost a little weight, I would try to ride.
Now I have been on 4 drop-in lessons (with the kids, yeah I feel a bit stupid, but it`s my only option) and I absolutely love it! 
And the fjord I`ve been riding is an absolute angel. (well, an really opinionated one for sure, but still really nice , and with a heart of gold) 
Now I am hoping they will start beginner course for grown-ups at the riding school in August, if they do, I`m in!

(sorry about my less than stellar English, English is not my language)


----------



## redbarron1010

Here is me riding Sparrow a couple years ago, second pic is me on Ivan.


----------



## redbarron1010

Equine/Bovine congrats on your new horse! She is lovely! My Belgian/saddlebred was 15 hh at 4 yrs old and he matured to 17 hh. I think the drafts grow slower. She may top out at 16+ and she will fill out too. He was sort of "gangly" at 4 yrs old, all head and feet! but by about 7 yrs old he matured beautifully and became very stocky. here is a picture.


----------



## redbarron1010

Tbrl, I am so glad you stuck with your passion, don't let your weight hold you back. Besides, when you start riding regularly, you will gain muscle and balance.


----------



## tbrl

Thank you.  You do have some lovely horses, and you both seems so comfortable together. I hope that one day I get one too 
And I will continue to ride. Preferably the fjord, cause she has such easy-to-follow movements, that even I am capable of sitting down on her in trot, and sometimes even go up and down in tact with her movements. And she has a such a comfy saddle. Deep, soft and feels the right size for me. 
I hopefully will get some pictures of me riding her sooner or later, but its kinda hard to take pictures of myself. And I can`t ask my daughter to do it for me either, since she is riding herself.


----------



## ncdrypondminis

For the longest time I was very self conscious about my weight, especially when riding, but over the past few years have grown to love who I am... I'm glad to have found this interesting thread. I don't have many pics of me riding, but here is one my daughter took about a month ago. And please excuse the dress attire... my daughter was riding her and she started giving some bucking problems, so mom had to jump on and work out the kinks (wearing my leggings and tennis shoes which is what I normally do my barn work in lol)
:icon_rolleyes::thumbsup:
She's about 15/15.1 hands but built like a tank, and I'm about 5'10.


----------



## Cindyl

I will post a pic. I have a hard time with it it because i am in a constant struggle of thinking I am to big for him


----------



## Cedar & Salty

I like this idea, and since the thread has been bumped, here's a few of me. 

I'd venture a guess that my horses think that packing my plus sized extra pounds around is a pretty good trade for having an owner and rider who is kind and fair, and who takes great care of them. They are pretty happy fellas!

I'll also add one of my husband on his quarter horse. He is 6'4 and more than 250 pounds. I knew his horse when he was owned by a 150 pound, anxious teenage rider,and I know Gus prefers my husband to anyone in the world!


----------



## trailhorserider

Cindyl said:


> I will post a pic. I have a hard time with it it because i am in a constant struggle of thinking I am to big for him


 You guys look great together! 

But I wanted to respond to this because I feel the same way. It gets kind of depressing actually. Sometimes I am on the top of the world with my horse and then she starts tripping or gets a minor injury and then I feel SO GUILTY riding her. I may not ride her for a week or more just to "rest" her because she tripped. Then if ride her and she does awesome and I LOVE to ride so I will want to ride every day. And that's the real me.....I would love to ride almost every day. But if I feel like my horse is even the slightest bit "off" I go into this terrible cycle of guilt and feeling I'm too big for her. 

It wasn't too bad when I had 3 horses because I could always rotate. But the young horse was just too much for me and his mother was getting pretty old and stiff. But I was able to rehome them together and I think the are doing great in their new place. But that leaves me with one horse to ride and she's not a big horse either......maybe 14.3, 1100 lbs. So I want to ride so bad and I feel so guilty doing so! 

We were cruising along just great until earlier this year when she got some type of lameness about 3 months ago. She is nearly back from that (I hope) but I feel like I have to be so careful and ride her with kid gloves so to speak. It makes me sad. 

I wish I could loose weight but each time I try I never seem to be able to stick with it. I did low carb years ago and that worked for me, but now it seems like I can't stick with it for more than a few weeks and the pounds don't drop off like they did the first time.
So I guess I just needed to talk to some people who hopefully understand. The horse's previous owner doesn't think I'm too big for her. My family doesn't think I'm too big for her. But I worry about being too big for her. She's just not a big-boned horse like I wish she was. But we match so well in every other way. Temperment wise, she's perfect for me. I just don't want to hurt her, you know? 

I have riders guilt. :frown_color:


----------



## Dria

I just saw this post and wanted to share some of my photos. My horse (really technically a pony) is 14.1 on a good day lol he is probably about 900lbs? Maybe less and I'm 5'3 and about 185, which is just on the mark I think for that 20% but then with the saddle added and such we are a lot over. I know that I really need to lose weight for him (and for myself) and I am trying to get there, but I tend to think I'm too big for him. He is young and is built really well and the guy I bought him from was taller and larger than me. Newt doesn't seem to trip or have any issues carrying me, but still can't help feeling frustrated about it sometimes. I just hope I don't look overly large on him. Sorry, I know the photos arent the best, but wanted to share.


----------



## SadiePearl

I just joined this forum and of course was very excited to see a plus size section. I am built very strangely and have thin legs and carry all my weight in my belly.  I just bought my dream horse and I’m in love! I weigh a little less than 200 lbs and I was told by everyone the new horse is a great size for me. Cowboy type men were riding her before doing everything from trails to cows. I’ll be riding her English and she is beginner safe so that was what I loved the most about her! She was even jumping before the guy I got her from got her. This photo was from a week and a half ago on the day I tried her and bought her. I have not ridden again because I fell down the stairs and got hurt and will also be moving her to a new barn Tuesday.


----------

